# Any Bostonians starting IVF?



## septbride

Hi, we just visited a fertility doctor after TTC for 9 months, and they recommend that we jump straight to IVF starting in July! Anyone in the Boston area on a similar timeline? Would be nice to compare notes. We're going to Brigham and Women's Center for Reproductive Medicine.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck! I am also at brigham but doing iui's. I'm predicting ivf by the end of the summer but who knows? Did you do any iui's?


----------



## CandiCanDo

I am also at Brigham's going through my first IVF cycle- egg retrieval is tomorrow morning! It's a great hospital with top Doctors- good luck!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck candi! One of my good friends also goes in tomorrow for egg retrieval but she's at Boston ivf.


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies, 

Thanks for your responses. It's nice to hear good feedback about the Brigham since we're just getting started. Notoptimistic, we have not done any IUI -- when we went for our first appointment, the doctor (Janis Fox) recommended that we skip straight to IVF. You could have knocked me over with a feather. My husband's sperm count has been variable, and my FSH level (pre-Clomid) is 10.8, so between those two factors, she thinks we need to get going quickly. How many IUI tries have you done? 

Candi, good luck with the egg retrieval!


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi- how did it go?

Sept- I am on my third cycle of clomid/iui, just waiting to ovulate in a few days. My FSH was 6.3 several months ago and I am 33 so perhaps that's why I have to do all these iui's and because that's probably what my health insurance dictates. Also, all the tests they did on me and my husband came back normal. We are meeting with the doctor next week to discuss our options if this third cycle fails. I have a feeling it's going to involve more iui's but this time, with needles. I think my insurance may require that before covering ivf. We'll see! I'd rather skip right to ivf if I have to start dealing with needles. IVF has a much higher success rate!


----------



## CandiCanDo

My egg retrieval went well- they got 7 which was a nice surprise because they only saw 6 follicles. We did have to have an emergency ICSI (where they inject the sperm) because my DH's count was low- which was a surprise because he had 2 test counts that were great prior. . . figures that on the day it counts we have issues. Oh well- good thing they have these backup procedures!

notoptimistic- you should call your insurance company directly and ask them straight out what is covered. I had three friends and acquaintances that had no luck with IUI's and then had babies from their first IVF treatment. When I saw my doctor I said I want to skip all of that and go right to IVF and since my insurance covered it, this was not a problem. The best word of advice I can give to anyone is that you have to be in charge of your own health- it always means more to you than to any doctor so make sure you tell them what you want and do your best to make it happen!


----------



## septbride

Notoptimistic, that's a great FSH level! Mine was in the 6 range *after* the Clomid challenge. Yikes. Also great that your husband's tests are all good. Mine has to go in for a third SA next week as a "tie-breaker" since he had one low and one normal. I hope this third IUI does the trick for you guys. It's so so hard waiting and wondering like this. At least they only do three and then you can reassess. The insurance stuff is such a drag. 

Candi, thanks for mentioning that you know people who had babies from a first IVF treatment -- that's good to know. I don't know anyone who has done IVF, so I'm a little in the dark about all the details. That sounds great about the egg retrieval -- is that a large number of eggs? I don't know what the average is. Can I ask what the retrieval procedure was like? Is it painful?


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi- That's good advice. I've actually given that advice to others before. ;) I will be calling my health insurer today to figure out what's covered so I have all that information in advance of my dr's appointment next week. Glad your retrieval went well. My friend who had the retrieval yesterday too ended up with 25 eggs. This is her second ivf round. Last time they got over 30 eggs. She had hyperstimulation both last time and this time even though they gave her really low doses. They say it is rare for people to react like her with so little stimulation. They may not be able to do the transfer. May have to freeze some if there are any good ones. Last time, only about 5 fertilized. I think the higher the percentage that fertilize, the greater the chances. 

sept - your husband must be thrilled to have to do all those SA's! I don't hold out much hope for this cycle for me. 

sept -


----------



## CandiCanDo

SeptBride- The retrieval procedure wasn't too bad. You're asleep for all the hard stuff and just a little sore when you wake up. The nurses will give you pain meds right away if you need them (which you will and why not be comfortable, ya know?) 7 is not a large number of eggs to be retrieved but anything over 4 is promising, though I've read blogs and posts from women that had a successful pregnancy with just 1 and that's really all it takes in the end.

notoptimistic- Its great advice, though I think we all fall victim to not taking it ourselves :) I find its much easier to advocate for the health of a loved over myself but I think about my future babies and it gets me fired up and ready to fight for myself. I hope your call went well with your insurance provider!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Yes, notoptimistic, I hope you had a helpful talk with the insurance company and managed to get some answers. Candi, glad to hear that the egg retrieval wasn't too bad and that you got a decent number of eggs out of it. 

As for me, I just got my AMH test results back yesterday and it is not good news -- the nurse didn't give me the exact number, but she said it's very, very low. I'm now scared that IVF will not work for us. Do either of you have experience with low AMH levels? I've heard that some clinics don't want to attempt IVF if your level is very low, but I don't know whether the Brigham is one of them. We don't have our next appointment until June 15, so I'm on pins and needles. 

Hope you are both well!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi gals. I spoke with my insurance company yesterday. It was a bit of a challenge because she kept repeating that infertility services are covered and that IVF is covered but my doctor would need to seek authorization. Well, the million dollar question was whether they would give my doctor authorization for me to go right to ivf after three failed clomid/iuis. She didn't give me a straight answer but when I asked if I'd be required to do an iui with injectables before moving onto ivf she said no. I guess I'll just wait and see what happens at my doctor's appointment next friday. 

septbride- My doctor did not order an AMH test for me although it might be a good idea being that my antral follicle count is pretty low. From what I've read online, that's a fairly new test to determine your ovarian reserve and likelihood of responding well to stimulation. I think they will still go forward with IVF even with a low number. I do not think the Brigham program is one that tries to keep their statistics of live births high by denying people ivf. There are some clinics that try to inflate their SART statistics by being extra picky about who they allow to go through to ivf. By the way, if you want to get your actual AMH number, you can get it online at patientgateway.org - you can see all your results once you sign up on there.


----------



## CandiCanDo

Patientgateway is amazing- I use it all the time and always look up my results---please be forewarned that half of what you read online is not correct and will give general ranges for the results that do not take into account your age and other important factors. While your AMH was low, how was your FSH? That can also indicate ovarian reserve and if one is good and the other bad it may just be a wash. My FSH was very bad but my AMH was okay. I'm pretty sure they will still work with you. If your doctor denies you based on that, I recommend requesting an appointment with Dr. Ginsburg- she has been great to deal with and has been listed as a top Dr in her field for several years. 

notoptimistic- that is great that everything is covered, you will be able to go right to IVF with no problem. Again, if your Dr says no...maybe talk to another. When I said to Ginsburg I want to go straight to IVF she said OK! No argument- it was such a relief.


----------



## notoptimistic

I'll be interested to hear what my doctor recommends next. Did you have your transfer yet?


----------



## CandiCanDo

I had my transfer yesterday and it went really well! We had 2 eleven cell emby's transferred- I keep saying prayers for them to stick and grow. The procedure was surprisingly comfortable- you can't really feel the device they use to place them and it was all done in 10 minutes or so. They sent me home with a couple of pictures and it really boggles my mind that they're nestled in there now and could potentially turn into babies! Its a long road ahead and has been such a long road to get here as it is...I am not sure how I will get through the 2ww. I've set up a bunch of "projects" for myself to get through. Today I have someone at my house installing new furniture, next up I have a closet that is going to be redesigned...this IVF thing is certainly helping the state of my home. I told my friend the other day that before the 2 weeks is up I may have a new addition built and a couple of blankets knitted. :o)


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi - It's good that you are finding distractions and your embryos sound promising. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## septbride

Notoptimistic, thank you so much for telling me about Patient Gateway! So helpful. Unfortunately my exact AMH number isn't listed, but I do see a lot of info on other test results. My FSH was 10.8 before the CCCT and 6 afterwards. My ob/gyn said those tests were 'borderline' but Dr. Fox seemed to take that number pretty seriously. I am lucky to have a close friend who is a fertility specialist out in California, and I talked to her about AMH -- she says that those levels are actually pretty variable and that the best next step would be an u/s to check the follicle count, so I'm hoping that we can do that next time so we have a clearer picture of what's going on. Candi, I will try Dr. Ginsburg if all else fails -- she has such a great reputation, that's great that you're working with her. 






CandiCanDo said:


> Patientgateway is amazing- I use it all the time and always look up my results---please be forewarned that half of what you read online is not correct and will give general ranges for the results that do not take into account your age and other important factors. While your AMH was low, how was your FSH? That can also indicate ovarian reserve and if one is good and the other bad it may just be a wash. My FSH was very bad but my AMH was okay. I'm pretty sure they will still work with you. If your doctor denies you based on that, I recommend requesting an appointment with Dr. Ginsburg- she has been great to deal with and has been listed as a top Dr in her field for several years.
> 
> notoptimistic- that is great that everything is covered, you will be able to go right to IVF with no problem. Again, if your Dr says no...maybe talk to another. When I said to Ginsburg I want to go straight to IVF she said OK! No argument- it was such a relief.


----------



## septbride

This sounds like good news, notoptimistic!! 



notoptimistic said:


> Hi gals. I spoke with my insurance company yesterday. It was a bit of a challenge because she kept repeating that infertility services are covered and that IVF is covered but my doctor would need to seek authorization. Well, the million dollar question was whether they would give my doctor authorization for me to go right to ivf after three failed clomid/iuis. She didn't give me a straight answer but when I asked if I'd be required to do an iui with injectables before moving onto ivf she said no. I guess I'll just wait and see what happens at my doctor's appointment next friday.
> 
> septbride- My doctor did not order an AMH test for me although it might be a good idea being that my antral follicle count is pretty low. From what I've read online, that's a fairly new test to determine your ovarian reserve and likelihood of responding well to stimulation. I think they will still go forward with IVF even with a low number. I do not think the Brigham program is one that tries to keep their statistics of live births high by denying people ivf. There are some clinics that try to inflate their SART statistics by being extra picky about who they allow to go through to ivf. By the way, if you want to get your actual AMH number, you can get it online at patientgateway.org - you can see all your results once you sign up on there.


----------



## septbride

Glad to hear all went well and that you were comfortable during the procedure. That's pretty wild that they give you photos! 

Definitely great to keep yourself busy during the 2WW. My eBay account has seen a lot of action while I've been going through this process -- TTC is really doing wonders for my shoe collection. :blush:

Sending you (and those embryos) good thoughts!






CandiCanDo said:


> I had my transfer yesterday and it went really well! We had 2 eleven cell emby's transferred- I keep saying prayers for them to stick and grow. The procedure was surprisingly comfortable- you can't really feel the device they use to place them and it was all done in 10 minutes or so. They sent me home with a couple of pictures and it really boggles my mind that they're nestled in there now and could potentially turn into babies! Its a long road ahead and has been such a long road to get here as it is...I am not sure how I will get through the 2ww. I've set up a bunch of "projects" for myself to get through. Today I have someone at my house installing new furniture, next up I have a closet that is going to be redesigned...this IVF thing is certainly helping the state of my home. I told my friend the other day that before the 2 weeks is up I may have a new addition built and a couple of blankets knitted. :o)


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept- I'm surprised they didn't do an antral follicle count on you yet. That was part of my initial testing after my first consult with my fertility doctor at Brigham. They did an ultrasound including the antral follicle count, an hsg, and took about 20 viles of my blood. Anyway, my antral follicle count was pretty bad. I had four on each side which, based on what I've read, is unusually low for someone in their early-mid thirties. My doctor didn't seem overly concerned though. I am excited for my appointment later this week. Hopefully I will also have my iui within the next couple of days. I am cd 16 today and got a negative opk this morning but plan on testing again when I get home from work today. 

btw, loved your shoe comment!


----------



## septbride

You know, that's what my fertility doc friend said as well. I'm hoping they do one next time I go in. Sorry to hear that your follicle count was low, but I guess the main thing is that your doctor seemed OK about it. That's exciting about IUI coming up soon! Fingers crossed. 

Thanks re: shoes -- I figure, whatever it takes to get us through this process with our sanity intact! 






notoptimistic said:


> Sept- I'm surprised they didn't do an antral follicle count on you yet. That was part of my initial testing after my first consult with my fertility doctor at Brigham. They did an ultrasound including the antral follicle count, an hsg, and took about 20 viles of my blood. Anyway, my antral follicle count was pretty bad. I had four on each side which, based on what I've read, is unusually low for someone in their early-mid thirties. My doctor didn't seem overly concerned though. I am excited for my appointment later this week. Hopefully I will also have my iui within the next couple of days. I am cd 16 today and got a negative opk this morning but plan on testing again when I get home from work today.
> 
> btw, loved your shoe comment!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I noticed in your signature line that you went down on the clomid from 50mg to 100mg, were you having issues on the 100mg? That's what i've been on with these iuis.


----------



## septbride

Hi, 

I did have a pretty hard time with the side effects on 100 -- I was emotional and had hot flashes. It wasn't all that bad really, but my ob/gyn said that she didn't feel strongly about me being on 100 or on 50, so I chose to drop down. Are you feeling alright with it so far? 






notoptimistic said:


> sept - I noticed in your signature line that you went down on the clomid from 50mg to 100mg, were you having issues on the 100mg? That's what i've been on with these iuis.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - yes, I'm doing fine on 100mg. This is my third cycle on 100mg and I haven't really noticed any side effects except perhaps being a little more emotional than usual. On a related note, cd 17 and negative ovulation test again! Hopefully I'll have my iui by the end of the week because I prefer having it done at Newton-Wellesley and you have to go to Brigham if it falls on a weekend.


----------



## CandiCanDo

We have been TTC for 2 years now. After a year I went to my OB and she started some of the testing and found there was an issue with my uterus. After a few rounds of "we think it is this or that" we finally learned I had a large polyp at the very top of my uterus (made it look arcuate shaped at first). I had surgery in March so everything looks ship-shape now! My FSH level was also very high and they found I have a thyroid issue as well... our likelihood to conceive naturally was given about a 1% chance and our chance with IVF about 45-50% so it was a no brainer to move straight into our first treatment as soon as possible. Its been a very long road with lots of twists and turns, I feel blessed to be at this stage!

How are you handling the stress of TTC?



notoptimistic said:


> Candi - It's good that you are finding distractions and your embryos sound promising. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## septbride

Notoptimistic, that's good that you feel alright on the 100. When I was taking it, I was o'ing far later than I do naturally, I think cd 18/19, so hopefully you'll get your +opk very soon. 

Candi, congrats on getting the uterus issue worked out. That must be a huge relief. Here's hoping everything works out on your first IVF attempt. 

As for handling the stress, I've been trying to increase my workouts and get enough sleep, and I'm taking a bunch of supplements (omega 3s, CoQ10, wheatgrass, super yuck!), and as I mentioned earlier, I'm letting myself do a little more shoe shopping than usual. :) My husband is sympathetic and very sweet, but he doesn't feel the ups and downs of the process as much as I do, so I find it helpful to talk to my girlfriends, too. Do you ladies have strategies for handling the stress? 






CandiCanDo said:


> We have been TTC for 2 years now. After a year I went to my OB and she started some of the testing and found there was an issue with my uterus. After a few rounds of "we think it is this or that" we finally learned I had a large polyp at the very top of my uterus (made it look arcuate shaped at first). I had surgery in March so everything looks ship-shape now! My FSH level was also very high and they found I have a thyroid issue as well... our likelihood to conceive naturally was given about a 1% chance and our chance with IVF about 45-50% so it was a no brainer to move straight into our first treatment as soon as possible. Its been a very long road with lots of twists and turns, I feel blessed to be at this stage!
> 
> How are you handling the stress of TTC?
> 
> 
> 
> notoptimistic said:
> 
> 
> Candi - It's good that you are finding distractions and your embryos sound promising. How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi - It's good that they eventually figured out the problem with your uterus and resolved that issue. Two years is a long time ttc. That's about as long as I've been trying. I started trying in July 2010. I got pregnant first cycle in July 2010, miscarried that one and had a d&C in September 2010. It was an xxy so it would have never been viable and I never saw a good heartbeat. I then waiting one cycle and tried again and again got pregnant right away. That one I thought was a keeper because I went in at 7.5 weeks and the baby had a strong heartbeat. When I went back four weeks later for an ultrasound the heartbeat was gone. I was devastated. I had to have another d&C. They analyzed the tissue for that one too and couldn't find any abnormalities. That was a very rough time period for me because my great uncle died around that time and my mother died a few weeks after that miscarriage. Since that last miscarriage in January 2011, for whatever reason, I can't seem to get pregnant again. All the tests came back normal. 

septbride - I just got my +opk last night (cd 17) and so I am going in tomorrow morning (cd 19)for the iui, well...actually..not until noon. They have a lot of iui's scheduled for tomorrow so I couldn't get in any earlier. I'm hoping it isn't too late. By the way, I hereby take back my previous statements about no side effects on the clomid. I'm not positive this is a side effect but I've been so weepy today ..on the verge of crying ..which is tough because I am at work ..I also feel very run down. Maybe I just need more sleep.

My strategy for stress relief? I wish I had one. It takes me up to an hour and a half to drive home from work everyday and the last thing I feel like doing is going for a walk/exercising although I'm sure that might help with my stress a little. Talking to my husband and friends definitely helps. Hearing everyone announce their first or second pregnancies doesn't help!


----------



## CandiCanDo

It sounds like you have had so much to deal with in the last two years, I am sure it doesn't help the stress of TTC. I too find it very difficult to see what seems to be the never-ending-stream of people announcing their baby that's on the way. It's especially painful when it was an accidental pregnancy and those people say "It's so easy to get pregnant!" UGH! I ran into an old High School friend at a wedding and she said that to me and I nearly burst into tears. A friend who had gone through IVF warned me that some trashy/ill-fit celebrity would get pregnant and it would totally throw me over the edge- for her it had been Jamie Lynn Spears. I didn't think too much of that until they announced Snooki's pregnancy. I had an absolute breakdown! :growlmad:

It's hard to do and somedays it doesn't suffice but my mantra in these situations has been "her getting pregnant has nothing to do with me not getting pregnant." 

I too commute for over an hour and half each day and also find it difficult to get to the gym but it does help. Some weeks I go, some weeks I don't. I like to go when I am super pissed off- I always burn extra calories on those days :winkwink:




notoptimistic said:


> Candi - It's good that they eventually figured out the problem with your uterus and resolved that issue. Two years is a long time ttc. That's about as long as I've been trying. I started trying in July 2010. I got pregnant first cycle in July 2010, miscarried that one and had a d&C in September 2010. It was an xxy so it would have never been viable and I never saw a good heartbeat. I then waiting one cycle and tried again and again got pregnant right away. That one I thought was a keeper because I went in at 7.5 weeks and the baby had a strong heartbeat. When I went back four weeks later for an ultrasound the heartbeat was gone. I was devastated. I had to have another d&C. They analyzed the tissue for that one too and couldn't find any abnormalities. That was a very rough time period for me because my great uncle died around that time and my mother died a few weeks after that miscarriage. Since that last miscarriage in January 2011, for whatever reason, I can't seem to get pregnant again. All the tests came back normal.
> 
> septbride - I just got my +opk last night (cd 17) and so I am going in tomorrow morning (cd 19)for the iui, well...actually..not until noon. They have a lot of iui's scheduled for tomorrow so I couldn't get in any earlier. I'm hoping it isn't too late. By the way, I hereby take back my previous statements about no side effects on the clomid. I'm not positive this is a side effect but I've been so weepy today ..on the verge of crying ..which is tough because I am at work ..I also feel very run down. Maybe I just need more sleep.
> 
> My strategy for stress relief? I wish I had one. It takes me up to an hour and a half to drive home from work everyday and the last thing I feel like doing is going for a walk/exercising although I'm sure that might help with my stress a little. Talking to my husband and friends definitely helps. Hearing everyone announce their first or second pregnancies doesn't help!


----------



## septbride

Notoptimistic, that sounds like a long, tough road you've been on. I'm so sorry about your mom and great uncle, and about having to deal with the miscarriages. I hope it helps that you're now going through the process of IUI/possibly IVF...it helps me to know that we're getting the show on the road. I wouldn't be surprised if you're feeling weepy because of the Clomid :( It's really hard plodding through this stuff each day. Can you treat yourself to something special today? 

I completely relate with what both of you said about other people announcing their pregnancies. I cried when I heard about Snooki. I threw my phone across the room when I got a text from a friend saying she was pregnant the first month they tried. I'm going to a good friend's baby shower on Saturday and hope I don't cry or throw things :). It's just hard to watch, and I don't think people understand if they haven't gone through it. Candi, I like your mantra...I might try it out this weekend when I'm surrounded by baby bellies. 

Can I ask what you're both doing about caffeine? I'm still drinking one pretty big coffee every morning but I'm wondering if I should cut it out. 

Notoptimistic, good luck with your IUI and keep us posted! 






notoptimistic said:


> Candi - It's good that they eventually figured out the problem with your uterus and resolved that issue. Two years is a long time ttc. That's about as long as I've been trying. I started trying in July 2010. I got pregnant first cycle in July 2010, miscarried that one and had a d&C in September 2010. It was an xxy so it would have never been viable and I never saw a good heartbeat. I then waiting one cycle and tried again and again got pregnant right away. That one I thought was a keeper because I went in at 7.5 weeks and the baby had a strong heartbeat. When I went back four weeks later for an ultrasound the heartbeat was gone. I was devastated. I had to have another d&C. They analyzed the tissue for that one too and couldn't find any abnormalities. That was a very rough time period for me because my great uncle died around that time and my mother died a few weeks after that miscarriage. Since that last miscarriage in January 2011, for whatever reason, I can't seem to get pregnant again. All the tests came back normal.
> 
> septbride - I just got my +opk last night (cd 17) and so I am going in tomorrow morning (cd 19)for the iui, well...actually..not until noon. They have a lot of iui's scheduled for tomorrow so I couldn't get in any earlier. I'm hoping it isn't too late. By the way, I hereby take back my previous statements about no side effects on the clomid. I'm not positive this is a side effect but I've been so weepy today ..on the verge of crying ..which is tough because I am at work ..I also feel very run down. Maybe I just need more sleep.
> 
> My strategy for stress relief? I wish I had one. It takes me up to an hour and a half to drive home from work everyday and the last thing I feel like doing is going for a walk/exercising although I'm sure that might help with my stress a little. Talking to my husband and friends definitely helps. Hearing everyone announce their first or second pregnancies doesn't help!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - I was also a bit annoyed over Snooki's pregnancy! Just keep in mind that there are a lot of celebrities out there that have had fertility issues. I found this article not too long ago that discusses different celebrities and their struggles. Hope the link works!


I also broke out in tears when I found out recently that one of my closest friends is pregnant and they had only been trying a couple of months.

My iui went ok today although it took them a while to get the catheter in and they had to keep repositioning the speculum. It was a bit uncomfortable. The first nurse couldn't even do it so she had to bring in someone else. The procedure was done at Newton Wellesley as was my first iui. My second iui was at Brigham. For some reason they have had trouble doing it only at Newton Wellesley. When I went to Brigham last time they got it in right away and it was quick and painless. Anyway, tomorrow morning I have my doctor's appointment to see what the next steps will be if this iui fails. I'll let you know how that goes.

septbride - I usually try to stop drinking coffee around the time of ovulation until I get my period, although sometimes I do sneak in a cup. It's supposedly ok to drink one or two cups a day. I know people who drink coffee throughout their pregnancies and have no issues. I also try to cut down on my sushi intake but I still eat it. As my sister-in-law says, as long as you don't know that your pregnant it's ok. :)


----------



## CandiCanDo

I still have my morning cup of coffee and try to leave it at that. I used to on occasion have an early afternoon cup at work to keep me going but I try to only do that if I skipped my morning cup....every now and then I just can't help myself though :) I don't consume anything else with caffeine (no soda, tea, chocolate, etc) so I figure a 2 cup day every now and again can't do much! 

notoptimistic- so sorry to hear they had such a hard time with your IUI... it's awkward enough without the multiple attempts! Please keep us posted on how it works out and what your doctor says about future treatments.

I have gotten a few sharp crampy feelings today. I'm worried it could be my period coming and hopeful it could be implantation...such a mixture of feelings. I've been super emotional all day today, it's hard to tell what feelings are just me and what feelings are from the progesterone and estrogen they have me on. 

It will all be worth it in the end, for all of us! Hang in there ladies!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi - hope your period stays away!!!! 

Today I met with my doctor to go over options for next cycle in case this one didn't work. He went through all the options, describing the research, pros and cons, and then he recommended that we go right to ivf. So, that's what we will do if I am not pregnant this cycle. We will aim to start the ivf next cycle, provided the insurance company cooperates and gives authorization on time. Should receive the protocol sometime within the next week or so.


----------



## CandiCanDo

Notoptimistic- That is excellent news! I truly hope you are pregnant this round but if not, IVF is a great step. Let's both pray for no periods this month!
:dust:


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm praying. :) Hope you made it through the weekend AF-free!


----------



## septbride

Great news, notoptimistic! As Candi said, I hope the IUI has worked but if not, here's to IVF! 

Hope you both had a good weekend -- I threw a baby shower for a friend and had an uninvited guest show up mid-shower...AF! Extra glad we have an IVF plan underway, and hoping I can get an antral follicle count done this week... 




notoptimistic said:


> I'm praying. :) Hope you made it through the weekend AF-free!


----------



## notoptimistic

Nothing too exciting for me this weekend. Was sick all weekend - a low-grade fever and achy feeling Thursday night turned into a full blown cold which I still have today! 

Sept- What does your schedule look like for ivf? I am excited to receive my "protocol" in the mail soon.


----------



## septbride

Oh no, summer colds are the worst. Hope you're feeling a bit better today! 

We have an appointment on Friday, so I'm hoping we'll talk timeline then. Do you know your schedule, or does that come with the protocol? It would be nice if we were on a similar schedule. 

Regarding my low AMH levels, I called over to see if I could get a CD3 ultrasound for an antral follicle count...so I have that tomorrow morning. I'm really nervous that they won't find many follicles; praying for a good outcome! 






notoptimistic said:


> Nothing too exciting for me this weekend. Was sick all weekend - a low-grade fever and achy feeling Thursday night turned into a full blown cold which I still have today!
> 
> Sept- What does your schedule look like for ivf? I am excited to receive my "protocol" in the mail soon.


----------



## CandiCanDo

Sept- I wish you luck with your follicle count! 

I did not get AF yet. . . and I just POAS. . . the second like is BARELY there. I mean, I didn't think it was there at all until I picked it up and looked extremely closely. I've heard of false positives so with a line like that I am just going to repeat in the morning and then wait for the blood test on Friday. It seems like every step of this process gets more and more painful to endure. *sigh

NotOpt- I hope you feel better! Summer colds are definitely not fun!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - Good luck with the AFC this morning. I think a timeline will come with the protocol but I am not positive. When we met with my doctor on Friday he did provide a general timeline even though he hadn't determined yet what protocol he would actually put me on. Based on his timeline (provided authorisation from my insurance company goes through on time), I'd be starting some type of drugs (possibly birth control) 3 weeks after my period comes. That will be sometime in July. 

Candi - I hope that line was darker this morning! You could always buy a digital pregnancy test to take out the subjectivity.


----------



## septbride

Candi, that's so exciting! Hope that second line gets darker! 

Notopt, also good news that you're almost ready to get started. 

I've had more bad news -- they only saw two follicles during this morning's ultrasound. I have to wait until Friday to see the doctor, but I'm not sure I'll be able to try IVF after all, or if I do, my guess is they'll say I need a donor egg. I can't believe this...my periods have been like clockwork since I was 13, so I never suspected I wouldn't be able to have babies. It's so upsetting. 






notoptimistic said:


> septbride - Good luck with the AFC this morning. I think a timeline will come with the protocol but I am not positive. When we met with my doctor on Friday he did provide a general timeline even though he hadn't determined yet what protocol he would actually put me on. Based on his timeline (provided authorisation from my insurance company goes through on time), I'd be starting some type of drugs (possibly birth control) 3 weeks after my period comes. That will be sometime in July.
> 
> Candi - I hope that line was darker this morning! You could always buy a digital pregnancy test to take out the subjectivity.


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - Hopefully they will let you at least try IVF with your own eggs. I think they will but you should also make sure to push for it. Who knows, they could stimulate you to produce several more follicles during an ivf cycles and all it takes is one egg. I've definitely heard of people starting with a lower follicle count then through use of the stimulation drugs they end up retreiving more eggs than expected. Hopefully you are not feeling too defeated right now. There is hope for you! 

Here's a story that gives me some hope: My friend had been trying to get pregnant for about 4-5 years. Her and her husband went through all the tests and fell into the category of unexplained infertility. She did three iui/injectables cycles (actually - 2 because one was cancelled due to hyperstimulation). Those didn't work. They ended up adopting this past December and then tried their first round of IVF in March. She was overstimulated and got pretty sick - they almost didn't do the transfer. Also, they retrieved about 30 eggs and only a very small number fertilized. That IVF round failed. Second round they had to do the retreival one week early because she was overly stimulated, and they also had to inject the sperm right into the eggs. She just found out a couple of days ago she's pregnant!


----------



## septbride

Thanks notopt -- I'm really hoping and praying that they at least let me try on my own. I think I'm relatively young from a fertility clinic POV, so they might let me try. I'm definitely going to push for it. I also want to have the AFC redone. There was a lot of confusion about what they were doing yesterday (paperwork was screwed up and they thought they were doing a baseline ultrasound, not AFC, then they switched halfway through), so I'm going to ask them to redo the ultrasound and have a doctor do it this time -- I had a resident yesterday and don't want to put all my eggs in that basket (literally). Thanks for offering the ray of hope. I do feel very down and defeated right now, but I know I should be trying to stay positive. 

That is great news about your friend! She must be so incredibly relieved! 

Did you get your protocol in the mail? 

Thanks again for the encouragement. 






notoptimistic said:


> septbride - Hopefully they will let you at least try IVF with your own eggs. I think they will but you should also make sure to push for it. Who knows, they could stimulate you to produce several more follicles during an ivf cycles and all it takes is one egg. I've definitely heard of people starting with a lower follicle count then through use of the stimulation drugs they end up retreiving more eggs than expected. Hopefully you are not feeling too defeated right now. There is hope for you!
> 
> Here's a story that gives me some hope: My friend had been trying to get pregnant for about 4-5 years. Her and her husband went through all the tests and fell into the category of unexplained infertility. She did three iui/injectables cycles (actually - 2 because one was cancelled due to hyperstimulation). Those didn't work. They ended up adopting this past December and then tried their first round of IVF in March. She was overstimulated and got pretty sick - they almost didn't do the transfer. Also, they retrieved about 30 eggs and only a very small number fertilized. That IVF round failed. Second round they had to do the retreival one week early because she was overly stimulated, and they also had to inject the sperm right into the eggs. She just found out a couple of days ago she's pregnant!


----------



## CandiCanDo

Hi Ladies, I got some bad news today. My numbers are too low so it looked like the embryos began to take but are likely terminating right now (HCG level was 18 while it should be around 200). I go back in on Monday so they can test again and make sure but the nurse said it does not look good. I don't think I've ever felt a sadness quite like this. I know this is only our first treatment but somehow that offers me no comfort. I am not usually one to complain, especially to others going through their own struggle, but if anyone can relate I thought it is you two. 

I hope you're having a much better day. At least it's Friday and beautiful outside!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - How did your doctor's appointment go today? I haven't received my protocol yet. I wonder if they are waiting to see if I am pregnant this cycle. AF is due in 6 days! 

Candi - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Don't worry about complaining to us - complain away! I completely understand the frustration. We are on an emotional rollercoaster and have gone through a lot to try to have kids - especially you with your polyp surgery and going through IVF - all those injections and egg retrieval surgery. I guess all you can do is keep pushing forward. Onto round 2! It would be great to hear some good news for a change.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope you girls had a great weekend. Just wanted to let you know that I did receive my protocol in the mail on Saturday. Looks like I have many injections in store for me - sometimes as many as three in a day. Terrific.


----------



## septbride

Oh Candi, I'm so sorry to hear about this. It is such a rollercoaster. Are you feeling any better today? I hope you had a nice weekend and were able to relax a bit. We can definitely relate to your sadness, and I welcome any and all complaining. It is so important to be able to express these things!

Notopt, that's exciting that you got your protocol in the mail. Less exciting about the injections! Are these ones that you can do yourself/have your hubby do? 

Our appointment went well on Friday. My worst fears were not realized -- the doctor says we are definitely going ahead as planned, and when I said I had been terrified that she would say we needed donor eggs, she said absolutely not. She didn't seem fazed by my ridiculously low AMH and follice counts. I suppose it is in her best interest to manage our expectations, so I will take this as a good sign and *try* to stop worrying. Now we are waiting for our insurance to approve us for IVF and ICSI, and then we will take the class. Have you both attended the class already, and did you find it helpful? 

Hope you're both feeling good, or at least better, today! 











CandiCanDo said:


> Hi Ladies, I got some bad news today. My numbers are too low so it looked like the embryos began to take but are likely terminating right now (HCG level was 18 while it should be around 200). I go back in on Monday so they can test again and make sure but the nurse said it does not look good. I don't think I've ever felt a sadness quite like this. I know this is only our first treatment but somehow that offers me no comfort. I am not usually one to complain, especially to others going through their own struggle, but if anyone can relate I thought it is you two.
> 
> I hope you're having a much better day. At least it's Friday and beautiful outside!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - That's great that your doctor wasn't at all hesitant about going ahead with the IVF! I actually did not know there was a class. Are you sure we are both going to doctors in the Brigham/Parters program? lol :) I know that at some point we are going to be shown how to do injections but no one ever mentioned a class. Is it a one-on-one private class with just you and your husband? Regarding the injections, we have to give ourselves all the injections and I'm not sure yet if I will be comfortable giving myself injections or if I will need my husband to do it so I can close my eyes and look away!


----------



## septbride

Hah, I wonder if we are in the same program! We're at the Center for Infertility and Reproductive Surgery/Center for Assisted Reproductive Technology at Brigham and Women's -- it's possible there is more than one program through Brigham/Partners! I think it's a class with a group of people who are starting at the same time, and our doctor said they will walk us through the entire process and do a Q and A session. Maybe you can ask your doctor about it and see if it sounds helpful? I would be happy to give you a rundown of the topics we cover, too. 

About the injections, it sounds sort of hard either way, doesn't it? I think I will be squeamish about doing it myself, and I think my husband will be worried about hurting me. We'll see what happens. 

Are you doing OK, Candi? Sending you good wishes. 









notoptimistic said:


> septbride - That's great that your doctor wasn't at all hesitant about going ahead with the IVF! I actually did not know there was a class. Are you sure we are both going to doctors in the Brigham/Parters program? lol :) I know that at some point we are going to be shown how to do injections but no one ever mentioned a class. Is it a one-on-one private class with just you and your husband? Regarding the injections, we have to give ourselves all the injections and I'm not sure yet if I will be comfortable giving myself injections or if I will need my husband to do it so I can close my eyes and look away!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride- We are definitely at the same place! I think perhaps the difference is that I go to the satellite office in Newton, although my doctor is a Brigham doctor and I currently live closer to Brigham (I am moving next week and will then be slightly closer to Newton-Wellesley). Anyway, I'm not sure my husband would be up for going to a class with other people there. Regarding injections: I get very very squeamish around needles. I'm going to have to get over that fast.


----------



## septbride

Hi, yes that makes sense about the different offices. I just found this video online that seems to include an entire "Transition to IVF" class -- might be helpful! 

https://www.brighamandwomens.org/De...uctivemedicine/resources/VideoTransition.aspx





notoptimistic said:


> septbride- We are definitely at the same place! I think perhaps the difference is that I go to the satellite office in Newton, although my doctor is a Brigham doctor and I currently live closer to Brigham (I am moving next week and will then be slightly closer to Newton-Wellesley). Anyway, I'm not sure my husband would be up for going to a class with other people there. Regarding injections: I get very very squeamish around needles. I'm going to have to get over that fast.


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks - ill have to check it out when I get home from work! This fertility stuff is so distracting. Surprisingly I'm still able
To get work done! Anyway .. I will know soon whether the Iui worked .. Should get af by Friday. The nurse had said she would seek authorization for ivf before then just to make sure I get approval in time for next cycle.


----------



## CandiCanDo

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for checking in with me and sending me good vibes. I am doing better today- I still have my moments but I can at least concentrate on something other than my sadness again. I spoke with the nurse the other day and she said I will need the next couple of months off for my body to recover, must have to do with the chemical pregnancy. So, I have decided to enjoy all the things you can't when you're pregnant or TTC and also start looking for a new job. That should help keep me busy :) I need something closer to home and hopefully less stressful. I think that can only help us in our efforts.

I went to the class and found it very informative. It is lecture style and it is run by two nurses. The first nurse will walk you through all of the medications, their side effects and how to administer them. Its ideal for your husbands to attend as well since some of the shots are given in the bum and that can be difficult to handle on your own. He will feel more comfortable having heard first had what to do, ya know? My husband actually gave me every single shot- it was nice to work as a team! I preferred shots in the arm because I found them less painful so his help was very much needed. The second nurse will then come in and walk you through step by step what to expect during IVF, tips on navigating the process, etc. For what it's worth, there isn't any group discussion but you can ask questions if you have any and if they're too personal you can speak privately with the nurse afterwards. Every couple tended to keep to themselves which made it more comfortable overall.

Sept- I am so happy to hear your worst fears were squashed by the doctor! Us ladies can really get ourselves in a tizzy, can't we? :dohh: 

notopt- I hope you get a BFP on Friday!! If you don't, I'm glad you will have the comfort of starting your first IVF treatment right away :thumbup:

Good luck staying cool these next few days!


----------



## notoptimistic

Candi - So good to hear from you - glad you are feeling a little better. I've also thought about looking for a new job closer to home. How long is your commute? A few months ago my job moved tfrom Boston to RI so my drive is over an hour each way. Sometimes it takes me an hour and a half to get home. I hope the job market is good - I haven't really heard whether it is improving in Massachusetts or not. I guess it could also depend on what field you are in. 

Unfortunetely, I started spotting this morning which always happens the day before I get my period. I'm trying to keep myself together because work is no place to fall apart. It's tough. You understand. I just wonder whether I'll ever have a child. I'm not getting any younger. I know I am only 33 and that's young from a fertility clinic's point of view, but I don't feel so young anymore. I have a feeling my eggs are mostly bad and I know my antral follicle count was low for someone my age so maybe im running very low on time. Anyway, on a brighter note, so glad I had sushi last night!


----------



## septbride

Hello girls, 

Candi, great to hear from you and glad to hear you're feeling a little less blue. You are so smart to look at the bright side and think about enjoying your non-TTC life for a little while. Good for you! I know how hard it is to do that right now. I hope you can enjoy yourself and give yourself some extra little luxuries. Thanks re: my worst fears being squashed -- I can get myself into several tizzies per day over this stuff! And thanks for all the great info on the class. I'm feeling pretty scared about the whole process after reading the booklet they gave us, so hopefully the class will make me feel less freaked out. I keep feeling annoyed at other people who get pregnant with no trouble and don't have to put their bodies through all this. Not that it's their fault... 

Notopt, that is awful about the spotting. Is it possible it's implantation bleeding? Staying focused at work is the worst -- I've cried to my monitor more than once in the past couple of weeks. It is a big thing we're going through, and anyone at work would understand your being upset (not that you necessarily want them to know!). I'm sorry you're feeling so discouraged. :( Hang in there, it will all work out in the end.


----------



## notoptimistic

I doubt its implantation bleeding. I am also getting some cramping and it's 14 dpo so it would be a little late for that. I really feel like my period is coming. I can't cry in my office because no privacy here - all glass. I feel like crying sometimes, but usually I wait until I get home for that! When are you taking that class? Are they working out a protocol for you?


----------



## septbride

I'm sorry, hon. :( Hope you feel better once you can get home and have a cry. As for me, right now we are stalled while we wait for our insurance to approve us for IVF and ICSI. Once we get approved, we'll sign up for the class. We are going on vacation for two weeks in July, so our doctor doesn't want us to get started until my August cycle. It's tough being in limbo, but hopefully we'll come back from vacation relaxed and ready to get started. 






notoptimistic said:


> I doubt its implantation bleeding. I am also getting some cramping and it's 14 dpo so it would be a little late for that. I really feel like my period is coming. I can't cry in my office because no privacy here - all glass. I feel like crying sometimes, but usually I wait until I get home for that! When are you taking that class? Are they working out a protocol for you?


----------



## notoptimistic

So I did get my AF today and called the nurse's line to report it as instructed. The nurse called me back and told me that my health insurance approved my IVF treatment. That was so quick! They are now ordering the meds for me and they had me set up an appointment for next friday for a "mock and pre-op" with my doctor. I guess they go over some pre-operation information with me and do a mock transfer meaning they are going to check my uterus position (something like that). In three weeks (CD 21) I go in for a blood test to see if I have ovulated even though I don't ovulate on my own until at the very earliest day 22! They will have me come back if I haven't ovulated a couple days later. Once they've determined I've ovulated I am starting on Lupron injections the next morning for at least a week and sometime after that I will be adding the stimulation medication. The retreival will probably happen early August. There's no class apparently to teach about administering the meds but my nurse said she'd meet with us after my appointment next week to discuss and that I should go to a specific website and view videos on how to give injections. I hope I don't get queasy just watching the videos! Septbride - where are you going on vacation?


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Wow, notopt, this is happening so fast! How exciting! Do they administer the Lupron injections, or is that one you do at home? How are you feeling about getting started? 

We're going to France for two weeks in July, which will be really nice, although part of me is impatient to get started with the IVF. It will be good to relax before getting started, though. Speaking of relaxing, I started acupuncture this weekend -- will go one more time before the IVF cycles start and then will go regularly at key points in the cycle (apparently it's supposed to be helpful to go right after the egg transfer). I'll try anything at this point! 

Hope you're staying dry... 







notoptimistic said:


> So I did get my AF today and called the nurse's line to report it as instructed. The nurse called me back and told me that my health insurance approved my IVF treatment. That was so quick! They are now ordering the meds for me and they had me set up an appointment for next friday for a "mock and pre-op" with my doctor. I guess they go over some pre-operation information with me and do a mock transfer meaning they are going to check my uterus position (something like that). In three weeks (CD 21) I go in for a blood test to see if I have ovulated even though I don't ovulate on my own until at the very earliest day 22! They will have me come back if I haven't ovulated a couple days later. Once they've determined I've ovulated I am starting on Lupron injections the next morning for at least a week and sometime after that I will be adding the stimulation medication. The retreival will probably happen early August. There's no class apparently to teach about administering the meds but my nurse said she'd meet with us after my appointment next week to discuss and that I should go to a specific website and view videos on how to give injections. I hope I don't get queasy just watching the videos! Septbride - where are you going on vacation?


----------



## notoptimistic

Have you been to France before? My husband and I spent two weeks there on our honeymoon. We spent the first week in the Loire region than drove to Paris for the second week. I loved it. Where will you be visiting? 

I think it is great that you've started acupuncture. I'm a little hesitant to try it because it involves needles. Perhaps if this first round of IVF fails I will try it with the second round. By that time, I should be more comfortable with needles. All injections are self-administered. They don't do any of them for you. If I get too scared I'll just have my husband do them. He agreed to it. For the trigger shot, he definitely needs to do that one because that shot is adminsitered in the butt. Exciting stuff. If it wasn't for the needles I'd be excited about getting started right away, but the fact that I'm going to be doing daily injections and at some point three injections every day is really making me anxious. I have about 2.5 weeks to get used to the idea. I'm going to be picking up my meds next weekend - the pharmacy called me Friday night (things move quick!). They wanted to ship it but I just don't want to take a chance in case my neighbors were to see it.


----------



## septbride

Your trip sounds amazing. I've never been to the Loire but it looks gorgeous. We'll be in Burgundy with family for a week and then in Paris for a week. 

No doubt about it, the idea of three injections a day is scary. Hopefully it's one of those things that will seem unremarkable after you do it a few times. I'm not super excited to have a non-professional (ie my husband) administering shots to me, but what can you do! Re: acupuncture, I understand your hesitation. The needles are very skinny and just feel like a little pinprick, so you will definitely be a pro at it if you decide to try it. 

Have they told you what sort of anesthetic they use for the egg retrieval? I've heard it's general, but I'm wondering if that's wrong...maybe twilight/conscious sedation? 






notoptimistic said:


> Have you been to France before? My husband and I spent two weeks there on our honeymoon. We spent the first week in the Loire region than drove to Paris for the second week. I loved it. Where will you be visiting?
> 
> I think it is great that you've started acupuncture. I'm a little hesitant to try it because it involves needles. Perhaps if this first round of IVF fails I will try it with the second round. By that time, I should be more comfortable with needles. All injections are self-administered. They don't do any of them for you. If I get too scared I'll just have my husband do them. He agreed to it. For the trigger shot, he definitely needs to do that one because that shot is adminsitered in the butt. Exciting stuff. If it wasn't for the needles I'd be excited about getting started right away, but the fact that I'm going to be doing daily injections and at some point three injections every day is really making me anxious. I have about 2.5 weeks to get used to the idea. I'm going to be picking up my meds next weekend - the pharmacy called me Friday night (things move quick!). They wanted to ship it but I just don't want to take a chance in case my neighbors were to see it.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I am not sure what they call it but you are asleep during the procedure. Whatever it was it is the same as what I had for my d&c's and really it wasn't bad and I woke up pretty quickly as they transferred me to recovery. I felt like I had just woken up from a nap. Hope you have a wonderful, relaxing trip to France!


----------



## septbride

OK, that's reassuring, thanks! Not sure why but the anesthesia part of things is worrying me. 

Are you close to getting started now? So exciting! 

Thanks re: vacation -- it will be nice to unwind before we take the plunge! 





notoptimistic said:


> Sept - I am not sure what they call it but you are asleep during the procedure. Whatever it was it is the same as what I had for my d&c's and really it wasn't bad and I woke up pretty quickly as they transferred me to recovery. I felt like I had just woken up from a nap. Hope you have a wonderful, relaxing trip to France!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - It's called conscious sedation. You are asleep but not unconscious. It will be fine - you will be in great hands at the brigham. Have you ever had surgery where they put you to sleep? Wisdom teeth removal perhaps? 

I met with my doctor Friday for the preop and mock transfer (mock transfer is basically taking a measurement of your uterus). That was fine, and then we sat down with the nurse who showed us how to do the injections and gave us some needles to practice with (on an orange). I picked up all my meds on Saturday (opted not to have them mailed to me). It included a sharps container, syringes, alcohol wipes, and the medications. I will be going in on cd 25 which will be July 16th for a blood test to confirm ovulation. Most people go in on day 21 for that, but because I am not like most people and I don't ovulate on my own until at least cd 22, I got my doctor to agree to let me come in on cd 25 (a Monday) which works out better for me because I will be in NY that weekend. If the blood test confirms that I have ovulated, I start the lupron injections the next morning (July 17th). 

I'm so nervous. Got nervous just watching the nurse holding the syringe! 

When do you leave for France?


----------



## septbride

Oh, thanks so much -- I feel better knowing that it's conscious sedation. I was put out for my wisdom teeth and it was fine, and you're right that I can trust the Brigham. 

Wow, you're getting so close! That's great that you have your meds. The needle thing is so nerve wracking...how was the practice session? I think you said your husband is cool with doing the shots, right? Hopefully you can try to distract yourself and he can take care of it. 

We leave for France on Saturday and will be there until July 21, so I will miss the beginning of your Lupron journey, but will check in when I'm back. Did they say how many days they'll have you on that, or does it depend on your response? 

Also, did you take birth control pills or are they not putting you on them? I think my doc plans to put me on them as our first step. Not sure yet what stage in my cycle that starts (CD1?) but I'm realizing that it's probably going to be September before we get around to egg retrieval/transfer -- UGH!














notoptimistic said:


> septbride - It's called conscious sedation. You are asleep but not unconscious. It will be fine - you will be in great hands at the brigham. Have you ever had surgery where they put you to sleep? Wisdom teeth removal perhaps?
> 
> I met with my doctor Friday for the preop and mock transfer (mock transfer is basically taking a measurement of your uterus). That was fine, and then we sat down with the nurse who showed us how to do the injections and gave us some needles to practice with (on an orange). I picked up all my meds on Saturday (opted not to have them mailed to me). It included a sharps container, syringes, alcohol wipes, and the medications. I will be going in on cd 25 which will be July 16th for a blood test to confirm ovulation. Most people go in on day 21 for that, but because I am not like most people and I don't ovulate on my own until at least cd 22, I got my doctor to agree to let me come in on cd 25 (a Monday) which works out better for me because I will be in NY that weekend. If the blood test confirms that I have ovulated, I start the lupron injections the next morning (July 17th).
> 
> I'm so nervous. Got nervous just watching the nurse holding the syringe!
> 
> When do you leave for France?


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - We haven't practiced on the orange yet. Got to get to the supermarket soon! My husband said he'd do the shots but I'm thinking now that I am going to at least try to do them. If I chicken out, I'll have him administer the shots. I believe I will be on the lupron for 11 days and on that 11th day I have an ultrasound and that's how they determine whether it's time to reduce the lupron dose and add the stim injections. Also, I am told that sometime before day 11 I should get my period or some version of a period (could just be spotting). If they determine I am ready, I think the lupron dose cuts in half and I continue to take that in the mornings plus an injection of follistim, and then in the evening I do a second follistim injection. Then I continue all of those injections (3 per day) for at least 7 days (but could take up to 10 days) with periodic blood tests and ultrasounds to determine when I am ready to do the trigger shot. After the transfer no more injections, just progesterone gel. 

I am not doing birth control pills. Not sure why some people are put on that and some aren't. My retreival/transfer will probably happen in August so you aren't too far behind me. I'm guessing they'd start the birth control pills second half of your cycle, but I am definitely not a doctor. 

Try not to worry about any of this until after vacation. Make sure you drink some wine!


----------



## septbride

It's so great that you have your plan exactly mapped out at this point! Keep me posted on how it goes with the Lupron. Sending good thoughts as you begin the shots -- I'm sure it won't be as bad as we fear. 

Re: BCP, I think they might be putting me on them because there's a good chance I will be a "poor responder" given my AMH levels and %[email protected]# antral follicle count. I believe it might make your ovaries respond more to the stims? Not sure though. 

I'm going to do my darndest to stop thinking about all this while we're on vacation. There will be wine! 







notoptimistic said:


> septbride - We haven't practiced on the orange yet. Got to get to the supermarket soon! My husband said he'd do the shots but I'm thinking now that I am going to at least try to do them. If I chicken out, I'll have him administer the shots. I believe I will be on the lupron for 11 days and on that 11th day I have an ultrasound and that's how they determine whether it's time to reduce the lupron dose and add the stim injections. Also, I am told that sometime before day 11 I should get my period or some version of a period (could just be spotting). If they determine I am ready, I think the lupron dose cuts in half and I continue to take that in the mornings plus an injection of follistim, and then in the evening I do a second follistim injection. Then I continue all of those injections (3 per day) for at least 7 days (but could take up to 10 days) with periodic blood tests and ultrasounds to determine when I am ready to do the trigger shot. After the transfer no more injections, just progesterone gel.
> 
> I am not doing birth control pills. Not sure why some people are put on that and some aren't. My retreival/transfer will probably happen in August so you aren't too far behind me. I'm guessing they'd start the birth control pills second half of your cycle, but I am definitely not a doctor.
> 
> Try not to worry about any of this until after vacation. Make sure you drink some wine!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept- I will keep you posted. I'm excited to get started especially bc it worked for my friend who is now pregnant with twins (she just had her first ultrasound and there were two)! I'm not sure whether I'll want one or two embryos transferred .. The doc will make a recommendation based on the embryo quality but it will be up to us to decide. 

Regarding afc, my count was 8 which I've read puts me into a below average responder category. I'll be curious to see how many eggs they get from me. It seems counterintuitive but even though my afc is low (esp for a 33 year old) my doc said that I'm at risk of overstimulation bc one of my ovaries is polycystic. 

Have a terrific trip. Bon voyage!!


----------



## dc608

Hi- I just came across these posts... did you all have your first IVF done at BWH yet? I am actually in my 2WW after my first IVF (3 failed IUIs). I go for my Beta on Thursday (I have been cheating and testing at home though... so far, BFP's for me!). How about you two?


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome to the thread dc608! Congrats on your bfps. Hope the blood test confirms it - I don't see why it wouldn't! I am starting my first ivf cycle after three failed clomid/iui cycles. 

I am doing the luteal lupron protocol and will be going in on Monday for my blood test to confirm ovulation. If confirmed, I start lupron injections on Tuesday morning. Septbride is away in France right now so I am not sure if she will access this website during that time but she has told us she will be starting soon after she gets back. 

Which protocol did you use? How many embryos did they implant?


----------



## dc608

Thanks! I had 2 miscarriages, one in Dec 200 and one in April 2011. I had 3 failed IUI's also. I didn't want to go through with the 3rd one- I wanted to go right to IVF, but I had to for insurance.
I did lupron too! And then follistim for the stims. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. They retrieved 19 eggs, 11 fertilized, and they transferred 2 (because I begged!), and froze 3. 
The worst part of this IVF process had been the 2WW, everything else has gone pretty smooth for me. Let me know if you have any questions when you start everything up!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Looks like we both had our two miscarriages around the same general time period! Do you know why you miscarried? I had d&c's for both so I was able to find out what caused my first one - it was a chomosome issue - it had an extra sex chromosome, but the second miscarriage remains unexplained - chromosomes were normal and I had even seen a strong heartbeat around 7.5 weeks. I had no trouble getting pregnant for both of those pregnancies - got pregnant first cycle trying, but ever since that last one in January 2011 (after I finally got my period back in March 2011) I have been unable to get pregnant again. I finally got referred for testing this past January. I also would have preferred to only do two iui's but I knew that wasn't a possibility for insurance reasons. I was so happy my doctor recommended I go right to ivf after those three failures because I was worried he might propose that I do more iui's and add injections. If I am going to do injections, I want to only do it for ivf because the success rate is much higher!

I'm worried about the injections. I think I'm going to have my husband do them all after all. We are supposed to watch the videos together and practice on an orange! Did you do them yourself? That's great that it all went smoothly for you (and not to mention that you are likely pregnant - and possibly with twins!) My doctor really prefers not to implant two embryos unless my embryos aren't good quality. I think it's because I am under 35 although he did seem to indicate that even if he recommends 1 embryo I can choose to do 2 (but no more than 2)!.


----------



## dc608

Yea, I noticed that too! Bad luck at the same time :/ I got pregnant right away too, first month we started trying. And then again first month we started trying again after the first MC, and haven't been able to conceive since! I miscarried naturally, so they weren't able to do any testing on the fetus, just on me and my husband, which all came back fine. Unexplained, ugh.
The injections really weren't bad at all! The needles are really pretty small. I had my husband squeeze my thigh, while I injected. We had a good system. The follistim pen was a little tricky, but by the time I was done, I mastered it :) Only a few bruises along the way. The trigger shot is a big needle. I just iced my butt for 5 minutes before, but I was afraid my husband was going to wimp out with it. He actually did fine! Probably enjoyed it, getting me back for all the emotions I had during those weeks :)
I am 30, so they recommended just 1 embryo, but I really wanted 2. Just to increase my chances. I would be equally happy with a single or twins. My husband is pulling for twins. We transferred 2 8-cell embryos, which I guess is great quality, I think one of them had zero fragmentation, and one of them was rated a one in fragmentation (slightly fragmented).
Best of luck! Let me know if you need any help along the way!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608 - We are also unexplained. It's really good to meet someone whose gone through the same issues i.e. getting pregnant twice with no problem then struggling to even get pregnant again. I was worried that something must of happened to my uterus as a result of my two d&c's (like scar tissue forming - I've read that can happen and that could prevent implantation) because I just couldn't understand how I could go from getting pregnant quickly two times to not being able to get pregnant at all in over a year. My doctor has reassured me that it is unlikely that the d&c's are the cause of my inability to get pregnant now, but I've always been suspicious. Now that I know that you miscarried naturally twice and then couldn't get pregnant after that, then that makes me feel a bit more confident that it wasn't the d&c's (does that make sense?) so maybe I can get pregnant again like you. 

That's great that your egg quality was so good. I am thinking mine won't be too good. I am 33 so that's three extra years for my eggs to go bad. :)


----------



## dc608

I would have been suspecious of that too! I'm glad I can help you feel better about it :) 

OMG, I have thought the worst through the whole process. I thought I wouldnt have any eggs, I thought I would ovulate before the retreival, I thought none would fertilize, I thought the ones that did would die before transfer, I thought I wouldn't have any to freeze. I'm still thinking the worst I keep testing every morning to make sure the line is getting darker, or that there even is a line still. Then I worry about ectopic, chemical, and miscarriage. I am such a worrier. I wish I could just fall asleep for the next 4-9 months :)

I wouldn't worry with the 3 extra years! That's nothing :)


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm sure I'll be worried about all of the above too. Are you excited for tomorrow's blood test, or just worried? I'm excited to get started. I have my day 25 blood test on Monday. Would normally be a day 21 test but i ovulate sometime between days 22-25 so surely if I went in tomorrow (CD 21) the test won't confirm ovulation. I expect to start the lupron injections Tuesday!


----------



## dc608

I am excited about to tomorrow! But worried too!

I was really excited to start the Lupron too- are you taking that once a day? I did 10 units in the morning, and once I started the Follistim I went down to 5 units in the morning (and the Follistim in the evening). Now I'm just going the Progesterone.

I had to go back a few times also to detect ovulation! Good thing I work at BWH, so it wasn't inconvenient for me. Also, once I started the Lupron (and had to wait for my period before starting the Follistim), my period was about 5 days late! I was sooooo annoyed, because I just wanted to get on with the process. The nurse didn't think the Lupron should delay AF, but I have read mixed things online!

I'll let you know how my BETA results are tomorrow :) I always stalk Patientgateway before the nurse calls me!


----------



## notoptimistic

Yes, lupron once a day in the mornings and then I go down on the dosage once I start the follistim. I think it is also from 10 to 5. I need to take the follistim once in the morning and once at night, so between the lupron and follistim I will be doing three injections a day. Do you recall what your starting dose was on the follistim? I think I am doing 150 morning and 150 at night. 

That's so convenient that you work at BWH. I actually go to the satellite office in Newton at Newton-Wellesley hospital which is close to my home, but unfortunetely my work is an hour away. My doctor is a brigham doc but he works out of the satellite office once a week. I've been to BWH though because one of my iui's fell on a weekend and NWH doesn't do iui's on the weekend. My ER and ET will be performed at BWH.

I've stalked patient gateway too. The results always come out before the nurses call! Definitely keep me posted on your beta's and all that good stuff.


----------



## dc608

I started with 225 units of Follistim, just at night. At one point, when I was near the end, they had to go down to something like 187 units? And then I decreased again right before the trigger, I forget how much I went down for that one, maybe in the 120's?


----------



## notoptimistic

I wonder why I have to do morning and night rather than just one injection. Maybe it is because my dose is higher per day (300 total)? Didn't the doctor hear me when I told him I was afraid of needles? Maybe he thought three injections a day would help me get over it. :) I will just have to wait and see how it goes. I'm excited to start the lupron but to be honest, I'm really excited to get to that first ultrasound and start the follistim. That's when I'll really feel like I'm making progress towards the end goal.


----------



## dc608

When I went to the class at BWH for starting the IVF, there were so many couples there, with so many different protocols, it was hard not to compare myself to them, but everyone is so different. But yea, if you're afraid of needles, 3 a day doesn't sound that fun. To try to make you feel better, it really doesn't hurt at all, not even a pinch! Mine itched for a few minutes after the injection, but there wasn't any pain. Are you going to go into your stomach or your thigh? I did thigh because I thought I had more control that way.

The ultrasounds are exciting! My last ultrasound I had 9 follicles I think, so I was freaking out that it wasn't enough, but by the time the retrieval had come, I had 19 eggs! So don't panic if you don't have a lot, there will probably be some hidden ones they find :)

I just had my blood work for the HCG!! Now to begin stalking patientgateway for the results!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608 - You are pregnant and I am predicting twins, but I suppose it will be nice to know the beta! :) The nurse told my husband and I that injections into the stomach seem to be the least painful for women, but I am not sure if I buy it. My friend who has had two rounds of ivf (and is now pregnant with twins from round 2) tells me the back of her arms were the least painful. The nurse had told us that backs of the arms were probably the worst because of the muscle there. I think if I give myself the shots I'd start with the thighs because of the control, like you said. Maybe I'll try a shot in each area and just see which one I like best (or dislike the least).

Did you freeze any embryos?


----------



## dc608

Hahaha, thanks for your predictions! I agree with a pregnant part (I POAS this morning, and had the darkest line yet!), not so sure about the twins, but I would be happy with it! I just hope it sticks this time!!

Yea, I would think the arms would hurt the most, and stomach the least.

Yes, they wait until Day 5 to freeze any that are left over. I had 3 left over, which I was a little bummed about, it didn't seem like that many, but the nurses keep saying it's a great number. If it's twins though, who knows if I'll ever even need them :)


----------



## dc608

The nurse just called! I'm pregnant :) And scared shitless. My HCG was 161. She said they like to see anything over 100 at this point!! I have to go back on Monday, to make sure they keep rising! 

I knew I was, but hearing it from her made me cry! I just hope everything progresses like it should!


----------



## notoptimistic

I think 3 is a good number too. Some people don't have any that are good enough to freeze. 

Congrats on the confirmation of the pregnancy!!! You should plan something fun this weekend so you don't sit around worrying. Go out and celebrate!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608 - good luck today!!! I hope your hcg quadrupled, but doubled would be good too ;) I had my blood drawn this morning so I am waiting to hear from the nurse to see if I've ovulated and can start the lupron tomorrow. I was going to stalk patient gateway but I forgot my password and after a few attempts my account is now locked for 30 mins as a security measure.


----------



## dc608

Funny, I just logged on to update you! It actually did more the quadruple... but that's because there were 4 days in between. On Thursday it was 161 and this morning it was 737. The nurse just called and said it was great! But now, no more blood work :/ I've gotten so used to being monitored so closely, I'm nervous for them to stop!! So I have an ultrasound a week from tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy is in the uterus. OMG, I hope it is!! I have been having just kind of an annoying pain on my right side, not sharp cramps or anything, but it still worries me. The nurse said it was probably that my right ovary was still a big enlarged from the stimulation medication. So hopefully that's all it is, but of course, I'm thinking it's ectopic!

I would be a disaster if I forgot my password to patient-gateway :) Let me know what the nurse says! And let me know how the first day of shots go! You'll be fine :)


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608 - That beta number sounds great and I think with ectopics the hcg numbers don't rise as fast, so I think you are in the clear! I am unofficially diagnosing you with an intrauterine twin pregnancy! :) I retreived my password and saw that my progesterone number was around 16 so I knew that I ovulated. The nurse called me to tell me what I already knew and told me to start the lupron tomorrow morning. She also set up an ultrasound appointment for me for the morning of July 27th! I am excited to get started but the blood test this morning reminded me how much I hate needles. It was painful!


----------



## dc608

LOL- you think twins?! I keep googling (which I keep telling myself to stop...) and people have waaaaay higher numbers at this point... so I'm definitely thinking just one, and I'm hoping its right smack in the middle of my uterus :) I guess we'll know on July 24! 
By the end of all this, you will be a pro at needles! It will honestly be fine. Have you decided where you are going to go? Just a word of advice, I gave myself some pretty decent size bruises (from nicking a vein or something), so don't panic with bruises, like I did! Just go in fast and out fast, for the Lupron at least, the Follistim you have to hold in for a few second. How is your husband with needles?


----------



## notoptimistic

July 24th is right around the corner! The SART database for Brigham shows that for people under 35, 27.4 percent of fresh embryo ivf cycles result in live births with twins. That's pretty high. You could be a statistic! :)

I haven't decided yet where to inject for my first injection tomorrow morning. I'm sure I'll bruise. I always seem to bruise when I get blood tests, so this might not be any different. I think my husband will do ok with the needles. He's not that squeamish. We need to watch the video together tonight and I also want to buy some gauze pads on my way home because I don't think they came with the kit and I am thinking I may need some if I bleed a little after the shots.


----------



## dc608

How'd it go this morning?! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

It went well. I was surprised that it didn't hurt! I did it myself in my stomach with my husband on standby in case I chickened out. He was very proud of me. ;) Now if only these next couple of weeks would fly by. I just want to be pregnant already! Hope it works.


----------



## dc608

Yay!!! Congrats :) Piece of cake, right?! I know, it seems like the weeks of injections go by slow, but I'm come to see that everything in this process has been in slow motion!
Are you still drinking (or do you anyways) caffeine and alcohol?


----------



## notoptimistic

I had a glass of wine at a wedding this weekend but that's rare for me. I have never been much of a drinker. Usually only on special occasions will i have a glass of wine or champagne. I don't plan on having any alcohol from now until I give birth or find out that my first ivf cycle fails. I may need a drink if the latter occurs! With respect to caffeine, during my pregnancies I completely cut it out of my diet. While ttc I have been keeping it to a minimum of one cup a day, and sometimes I do decaf. How about you?


----------



## dc608

I do drink wine, but once I started the Lupron, I stopped, and haven't had a glass since! I hope not to for another 9 months too :) If by chance, something happens, which I will be devastated, I will drink a whole bottle :)

I also stopped drinking caffeine when I started the Lupron, except an occasional sip of my husband's diet coke, and of course, chocolate! But other than that, I haven't had any coffee. The other day, I had some tea, but I only kept the tea bag in for 1 minute. Haha, I don't know how much of a difference it made, but I was craving!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608- I'm glad you were able to get your "fix" with the tea. I did have a decaf iced caramel macchiato at starbucks yesterday and this morning I am sipping a small coffee from dunkin although I realize I'm not really in the mood for coffee so I might just toss the rest out. I think once I start the stims I'll go cold turkey. 

btw, my shot this morning hurt a little. I think maybe I hesitated too much with pushing the needle in. I did it in my stomach again on the other side. I think I'll try my thigh tomorrow!


----------



## dc608

Yea, I had a few ones that hurt too, and then bruised right up! It think it was because I hesitated with the needle too. You'll get the hang of it soon! And after constantly googling, I found that it happens a lot to people!


----------



## notoptimistic

I don't see any bruises yet but I did the injection into my thigh today. It was less painful than yesterday's shot in the stomach but I did get a little bleeding. How are you feeling today?


----------



## dc608

Glad to hear things are going well with the shots :) Yea, my thigh had a spec of blood every now and then too.

I feel okay. Actually better than okay, ugh, I wish I had some symptoms so I would feel better about this. I have cramps on and off, but that could be the progesterone too? And sore boobs, but that is also definitely the progesterone playing a part! Not as tired as I was last week... Ugh, I just can't wait for confirmation on Tuesday. My husband and I are taking the day off, so we can breathe a sigh of relief and celebrate a little... or drown our sorrows at the bar :wacko: 

I hope we will be celebrating!! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

I hope you will be celebrating too! Keep me posted. 

I am going to need to distract myself as much as possible over the next few weeks to get through all the waiting. I am a little concerned that I won't get my period by the time of my ultrasound next friday and will have to reschedule it. They told me I need to call them if by Thursday I don't have my period yet or at least some spotting. Next Thursday will only be my day 35, and with the exception of the times I was on clomid, I never get my period before day 36. Maybe lupron changes things? I just want to get to the follistim!!


----------



## dc608

My periods are pretty regularly 30-31 days... on the Lupron is was like 36 or 37 days. I will PISSED. I just wanted to get to Follistim too! 
A girl that I talk to, who now has a baby from her 2nd IVF said the Lupron didn't mess up her cycles, so maybe it was just me! But just a heads up, it could slow your period down, be prepared, but hopefully it won't!
I hear you on the waiting... it sucks :/


----------



## notoptimistic

dc608- Tomorrow is the big day!!!! Good luck! 

I am sipping some coffee this morning because I just didn't have a restful night's sleep last night and I am so tired. I also had a very busy weekend and Hope this doesn't harm my chances. I think in that folder of info they gave us it did say one cup is ok. 

Septbride - Are you back from France? How was your trip!?


----------



## dc608

OMG, I know! I am sooooo scared. I was a MESS yesterday. So emotional about what tomorrow will bring. I'm just so nervous it's going to be bad news. I'm trying to stay positive today, and not google anything!!

I'm sure a cup of coffee won't have any effect on your chances! How are the shots going? You have an ultrasound on Friday, right? That will be your baseline, yea?


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies, 

DC608, nice to 'meet' you and glad you've found us! 

Notopt, I got back this weekend. Our trip was really lovely, thanks for asking! I was able to forget about all these gory details for a couple of weeks, and Paris certainly encouraged us on the TTC front, ha! I feel like I've missed so much -- how is the Lupron treating you? Are the needles better than you feared? I hope so! 

We finally go in for our class on Thursday morning, so here's hoping the train is finally leaving the station...

Hugs and good wishes! 










notoptimistic said:


> dc608- Tomorrow is the big day!!!! Good luck!
> 
> I am sipping some coffee this morning because I just didn't have a restful night's sleep last night and I am so tired. I also had a very busy weekend and Hope this doesn't harm my chances. I think in that folder of info they gave us it did say one cup is ok.
> 
> Septbride - Are you back from France? How was your trip!?


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Boston ladies, I've been reading your posts and thought I should quit lurking and jump in. I am also a patient of Dr. Fox and beginning my first round of IVF with ICSI after 2 failed Clomid cycles. I'm 30 years young, have low AMH (0.5) and borderline FSH (highest was around 10.8 but only after the "Clomid Challenge Test"), plus my DH has low morphology. I had my day 21 progesterone today, but it only came back at 1.72 so I have to go back again on Wednesday....I have tiny veins so multiple blood draws are not my favorite! Thought I'd be starting Lupron tomorrow morning but now it will be Thursday morning at the earliest. At any rate, its nice to have a support group. 

DC608-Congratulations and good luck tomorrow!

Septbride-I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation! We're going to Martha's Vineyard next week for vacation so I'll be shooting up and abstaining from caffeine and wine, but I'm still looking forward to the relaxation!

Notopt-It sounds like you're rocking the injections! I'm very nervous to start, but you've given me courage!


----------



## septbride

Hi and welcome! Glad you delurked!

In terms of numbers, it sounds like we're in a very similar situation, except I'm several years older than you. Sorry to hear you have to get blood drawn again on Wednesday, but fingers crossed you can get started with your Lupron on Thursday and then enjoy your well-deserved vacay. 

Have you had a good experience with Dr. Fox so far? 







whattheiveff said:


> Hi Boston ladies, I've been reading your posts and thought I should quit lurking and jump in. I am also a patient of Dr. Fox and beginning my first round of IVF with ICSI after 2 failed Clomid cycles. I'm 30 years young, have low AMH (0.5) and borderline FSH (highest was around 10.8 but only after the "Clomid Challenge Test"), plus my DH has low morphology. I had my day 21 progesterone today, but it only came back at 1.72 so I have to go back again on Wednesday....I have tiny veins so multiple blood draws are not my favorite! Thought I'd be starting Lupron tomorrow morning but now it will be Thursday morning at the earliest. At any rate, its nice to have a support group.
> 
> DC608-Congratulations and good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Septbride-I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation! We're going to Martha's Vineyard next week for vacation so I'll be shooting up and abstaining from caffeine and wine, but I'm still looking forward to the relaxation!
> 
> Notopt-It sounds like you're rocking the injections! I'm very nervous to start, but you've given me courage!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi gals! 

dc608 - Yes - friday is my baseline but I really think it's going to get pushed out a few days because in order to have it Friday I need to at least get spotting by Thursday. I have a feeling that won't happen because Thursday is CD 35 and I usually don't get my period until at least day 36. Anyway, I am supposed to call them on Thursday to reschedule if I am not spotting by then. I am hoping I get it soon because I'm anxious to start the follistim which really gets the ball rolling!

sept- Glad you enjoyed your vacation and could forget about all the upcoming ivf stuff for a while! Perhaps you got pregnant over your vacation and won't even need ivf? I think the lupron may have zapped my libido a bit. 

whatthe - welcome to the thread - glad to have another Bostonian here! It sounds like you are doing the luteal lupron protocol? Hope you get to start the injections soon!

Everyone: I am getting used to the injections and I never thought i'd say that! They really don't hurt much at all - sometimes not at all. I am so surprised that I've managed to do them all by myself without my husband's help. He's lucky because he can sleep through them! What does stink though is that you are supposed to do the injections around the same time each morning, so over the weekend I had to wake up by 7am each day to do them. I find it hard to go back to sleep afterward. Sometimes I still psyche myself out and do a "countdown" 3-2-1 and then don't give myself the shot at 1...then I proceed to countdown again ... :) I try not to let that go on for too long, as usually I have to head right out to work after!


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride-Yes, I've liked my experience with her so far. She's direct but also encouraging which is always appreciated. We've only been TTC for about a year and a half which I know is nothing compared to what a lot of women go through, but due to my poor AMH and Husband's MF, she made sure we didn't waste any more time with Clomid or IUIs. I guess the good news is AMH and FSH can't really show egg quality, so even if we don't have a lot of eggs, hopefully the ones that we do have are good ones! She also referred me to an acupuncturist which has been absolutely wonderful. I noticed you were going to the class on Thursday....Husband and I went last Thursday and even though it was almost 3 hours, it was very informative. Also, you might want to bring a sweater...the room was freezing!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt-Yes, I think I'm doing the luteal lupron protocol, but not 100% sure. I didn't do BCPs, and after 10 days on lupron (if I ever get to start it in the first place) I'll have my baseline and then add in Menopur and Gonal-F. It sounds like Menopur is a B word, so definitely nervous for that. I think I'll use your trick of the multiple countdowns! Whats your protocol? Hopefully AF shows early for you and you can get down to business!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I am also luteal lupron. No BCP's either, but also no menopur and instead of gonal I am using follistim but I think they are the same thing. I have heard that menopur stings a little. Hopefully you don't have to be on that one for too long though. Still no sign of AF for me!

dc- thinking of you!! hope the ultrasound went well and you are going out to celebrate later!


----------



## septbride

Hi girls! 

Notopt, that is awesome that you're getting used to the injections!! I know how worried you were about that aspect of the process. Such good news! 

Whatthe, I feel the same way about Dr. Fox. She's straightforward and doesn't mess around. I got a little weepy in our last appointment with her and she really made me feel better without being sappy or unrealistic. We had the same experience re: skipping IUI -- she put us straight onto the express train. Thanks for the tip on the room being freezing, especially bc my poor huz has caught a bad cold. 

DC, good luck today!! 













whattheiveff said:


> Septbride-Yes, I've liked my experience with her so far. She's direct but also encouraging which is always appreciated. We've only been TTC for about a year and a half which I know is nothing compared to what a lot of women go through, but due to my poor AMH and Husband's MF, she made sure we didn't waste any more time with Clomid or IUIs. I guess the good news is AMH and FSH can't really show egg quality, so even if we don't have a lot of eggs, hopefully the ones that we do have are good ones! She also referred me to an acupuncturist which has been absolutely wonderful. I noticed you were going to the class on Thursday....Husband and I went last Thursday and even though it was almost 3 hours, it was very informative. Also, you might want to bring a sweater...the room was freezing!


----------



## dc608

Hey girls! I just got home from the doctor and finished reading all your posts (I don't know why, but I wasn't getting any email updates!)...
Anyways, had the ultrasound around 1130 this morning, they were pretty backed up with a bunch of teenage pregnancies (ugh, seriously). So the resident started with an abdominal, and wasn't really telling me much, which of course made me cry! She had me change for a transvaginal, and brought in an Attending, which made me more nervous! She said they were going to complete the entire scan, then tell me the fun stuff :)
So 15-20 minutes later (okay, maybe 10 min, but seemed like forever!!) they showed us the sac, yolk, and heartbeat!!!!! So I cried some more! We've never had a happy ultrasound until today!
So of the 2 transferred, one made it! I wonder where the other one goes?? They thought for a second it implanted on my right ovary, but that was just a cyst from the stimulations!
Then we went and met with the nurse for about 20 minutes! Now I'm home, feeling cautiously optimistic, even though the nurse said everything was perfect so far (heartbeat and size)! Next appointment is August 9, so I will be stressing until then :)


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- welcome! I have really tough veins too, but developed a really good relationship with the woman on the 3rd floor lab, do you go for blood at the brigham? I always run my hand under really hot water when I het there, that has helped my veins pop! ...if you don't mind a blood draw in your hand!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- That's such wonderful news! I totally know how you must of felt when they told you they had to go transvaginally because for me, both times, that was a bad sign! How many weeks are you?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC-Congratulations, you must be thrilled! I hope you can try and relax (at least a bit) until August 9, especially since they said everything was perfect. Its so encouraging to hear success stories! Thanks very much for the tip about hot water....I do get my BDs at the Brigham on the 3rd floor. They're usually pretty good, but one of the nurses damaged the vein in my left arm so much that they haven't been able to use it since February. Awesome. At any rate, I'll be there bright and early tomorrow morning to get my progesterone taken again....I'm really hoping they can confirm ovulation so I can get started already. Patience is not my strong suit!


----------



## septbride

DC, that's amazing news! Congrats! Fingers crossed from now until August 9. 

Whatthe, I've had pretty good luck on the Brigham's 3rd floor too...but that so sucks about your vein! Good luck with your progesterone check tomorrow. 

As for me, I am so chomping at the bit to get going!! 

On another note, it looks like a hellacious thunderstorm is heading our way...


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I was told that drinking water before you go in for a blood draw makes it less painful. I can't confirm that though because blood tests always seem to hurt no matter what and I always end up with a bruise. 

I have over an hour long commute so hopefully the thunderstorms pass quickly. I am already a nervous driver.


----------



## dc608

Thanks guys! I'm 6 weeks exactly today, which seems like nothing, but considering the whole IVF process, I feel like I should be telling the world by now! I had to go back twice to confirm ovulation too, maybe even 3 times? And I was so annoyed because I knew I ovulated, but the nurses were telling me I hadn't... Guess I don't know much abouty body :) 
I can't wait for all of you to start!! It's such a waiting game :/


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- hope the blood test went well - did you get the results yet? 

Girls: Happy to report that I've started spotting this morning which means I get to keep my ultrasound appointment Friday morning!


----------



## dc608

YAY!!! That was like the one time I was begging for AF to come :)


----------



## septbride

That's great news, notopt!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks ladies. I feel so relieved! Hopefully they see whatever they need to see during my ultrasound (and with the bloodwork) Friday to let me start the stims. DC: Do you remember how long were you on stims before triggering?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - So glad you get to keep your appointment on Friday! I've heard once you start stims everything moves quickly (of course until the 2WW).

Everyone - Thanks so much for all the advice about BDs! I chugged a bottle of water this morning and wore a sweater AND jacket while I waited so I didn't get cold. Anyway, my arm was really sore but they got the vein on the first try and my progesterone was a 9.7! I'm still waiting on the nurse to call me, but I assume I'll start the Lupron tomorrow morning. Its pretty twisted that I'm really excited to start injections, but I suppose thats the mindf**k that is IVF. Hopefully the shots don't hurt too much...


----------



## dc608

Hey there- here are all my notes for the IVF cycle. Hopefully it will help you, although everyone is very different! A girl sent me her notes, and I was constantly comparing myself to hers. She triggered a few days earlier than me, and had ICSI too. Let me know if you have any questions! Without this, I wouldn't remember anything... the whole thing was a world wind!

5/29/12 Progesterone: 2.40 ng/mL
6/1/12 Progesterone: 8.92 ng/mL
6/2/12 Begin Lupron: 10 units (5:55a)
6/13/12 AF
6/14/12 Baseline Day! Progesterone: 0.71 ng/mL, Estradiol: 29 pg/mL
Begin Follitsm: 225 units (between 7-7:30p), Lower Lupron to 5 units (5:55a)
6/19/12 Estradiol: 388 pg/mL
6/21/12 Estradiol: 1174 pg/mL, Lining: 9.2mm
Right Ovary: Two Measured: 14x11 and 12x12mm
Left Ovary: Two Measured: 18x13, 15x12mm
6/22/12 Estradiol: 1743 pg/mL, Lining: 11.0mm
Right Ovary: Four Measured: 15x12, 13x9, 14x12, 15x12 mm
Left Ovary: Four Measured: 16x13, 13x11, 16x13, 15x12 mm
6/23/12 Estradiol: 2348 pg/mL, Lining 15.1 mm
Right Ovary: Three Measured: 18x13, 16x10, 15x8 mm
Left Ovary: Five Measured: 16x14, 17x12, 18x15, 16x14, 16x15 mm
6/24/12 Estradiol: 3644 pg/mL, Lining: 12.5 mm 
Right Ovary: Four Measured: 19x13, 21x13, 16x13, 19x14 mm	
Left Ovary: Eight Measured: 19x16, 18x14, 26x20, 18x14, 18x16, 16x14, 18x12, 19x18 mm
6/24/12: Trigger at 8:30p
6/26/12: Retrieval at 8:30a, 19 eggs, 11 fertilized
6/29/12: Transfer at 12p: 2, 8-cell embryos (0 fragment and 1 fragment)
7/2/12: Froze 3 embryos at Day 5
7/5/12: 6DP3DT: BFN
7/6/12: 7DP3DT: very very very faint BFP
7/12/12: BETA: 161 (13DP3DT, 16 DPO)
7/16/12: BETA: 737 (17DP3DT, 20DPO)
7/24/12: US: heartbeat 109, 6.0 weeks


----------



## septbride

DC, thanks so much for sending your notes along -- it's really helpful to see the progression and get a better sense of the timing. As you know, I haven't received my protocol yet, so I feel pretty in the dark still. This helps! 

Whatthe, I definitely understand what you said about being ready to start the freaking injections already. The waiting game is a lot to handle. I'm sort of ignorant of progesterone levels -- it sounds like your number is very good? 





whattheiveff said:


> Notopt - So glad you get to keep your appointment on Friday! I've heard once you start stims everything moves quickly (of course until the 2WW).
> 
> Everyone - Thanks so much for all the advice about BDs! I chugged a bottle of water this morning and wore a sweater AND jacket while I waited so I didn't get cold. Anyway, my arm was really sore but they got the vein on the first try and my progesterone was a 9.7! I'm still waiting on the nurse to call me, but I assume I'll start the Lupron tomorrow morning. Its pretty twisted that I'm really excited to start injections, but I suppose thats the mindf**k that is IVF. Hopefully the shots don't hurt too much...


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride - You'll probably get your tentative schedule tomorrow during the class, so you don't have to be in the dark too much longer! Apparently a progesterone level above 3 indicates ovulation, so I suppose 9 is good, but I don't think it really matters since I'll be medicated from here on out anyway.

DC - Thanks for sharing! You certainly kept detailed notes...I'll try to do the same so I don't forget everything. How was the HCG shot?


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - thanks for the notes - very comprehensive! If I base it on your schedule, I'd be going in August 8th for ER. :) Working at Brigham was a huge benefit for you huh? At one point you went in four days in a row!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, wow, I'm so glad you told me about the schedule coming our way so soon. That's super exciting. Congrats on the progesterone! 

Yes DC, I'm definitely going to follow your lead and keep those notes as well. 

Notopt, August 8 is right around the corner! 

Thanks for all the support and chit chat, ladies. It's incredibly helpful to talk with people in the same boat. 







notoptimistic said:


> dc - thanks for the notes - very comprehensive! If I base it on your schedule, I'd be going in August 8th for ER. :) Working at Brigham was a huge benefit for you huh? At one point you went in four days in a row!


----------



## dc608

I'm not going to lie, the look of the HCG needle was terrifying. I didn't actually look at it until that day, kind of by accident I guess, but when I came across it, I was scared. It is a lot bigger then the Lupron needles, but honestly, the actual shot wasn't bad. I just iced my butt for about 5 minutes and took a shot of vodka (haha, just kidding)! But I really did ice my butt :)

I was nervous that my husband wouldn't be able to do it, I thought he would chicken out with 1/2 the needle in, I was afraid he wouldn't be able to draw back to make sure there was no blood... but I stressed a lot over nothing. 

There are videos on youtube you can look it, unfortunately, I didn't find them until after we did it!


----------



## dc608

Yes, working here has been awesome for this... except yesterday my husband and I were sneaking around the hospital, so no one would see me!! My office is literally right down the hall from ultrasound.

Those 4 days in a row- it was also a Saturday and Sunday, which stinks! If you have to go on a weekend, get in there early, like 630-645, the room fills up so quick!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- did you tell anyone at work that you were doing IVF?


----------



## dc608

Yes, I told one woman I work with my husband and I were trying to get pregnant, only because I work in MRI, and I didn't want to be around the scanners... my last MC I had, I was right in the scan room. They are probably totally unrelated, but I'm paranoid. She told me she completely understood, and conceived her son (4 yrs old) through IUI. So then I opened up about IVF. It has been nice to talk with her about it. Then another girl I work with came right out and asked me if I was pregnant the other day!!! I was like, why?! She said I got a phone call and have been really happy since (it was the doctor telling me my HCG levels)- so I confessed to her, she knew about the previous miscarriages- so probably assumed we were still trying, but she doesn't know it's IVE. I told her it was still really early, and not to say anything. She hasn't really asked since.


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride - Hope your class goes well this morning and you get your protocol/schedule!

DC- Thanks for the tips on the HCG. I know I'm a long way away from doing it, but I tend to get ahead of myself. Glad your husband didn't chicken out!

Everyone - 1 Lupron shot down, 40 bajillion to go! I did it myself and I thought I wouldn't feel anything, but I definitely did (also, I'm doing diluted lupron so I have to do 20 units....anyone else do this?) It wasn't exactly painful, but it makes me very afraid for when we add in Menopur and Gonal-F. One day at a time though, right? Anyway, I leave this afternoon for Martha's Vineyard and will be back next Friday...I'm very excited! Also, my Lupron is in a cooler pack in my work fridge....hope nobody gets curious and looks inside. I'll be thinking of you ladies while I'm away!

Notopt- Good luck with starting stims this weekend, you're getting closer to the end goal!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - It's good that you have a couple people at your office to confide in but I'm surprised one of them asked you if you were pregnant! Did you say, "what, do I look pregnant?" Actually, one of the women I work with did ask me that too recently, and she knows my background. I asked her if she thought I was putting on weight or something. She said I was glowing. I guess I needed to powder my nose. ;) I've told my manager about the ivf mostly because I may need him or others to cover for me when I have to be out for the surgery and transfer. I had also told him about my miscarriages as they were happening. He's very understanding and supportive - I'm very lucky. 

whatthe - Enjoy your vacation! I think you will get used to the shots. Maybe try a different location? I've been alternating between thighs and stomach. Try not to hesitate because that makes things worse. I didn't use diluted lupron. I do 10 units of lupron (it's called leuprolide though - I think it's a generic version).


----------



## septbride

DC, that is nice that you have people to talk to at the office. The only coworker I've told lives in New Zealand. I guess I'm feeling a little cagey :) 

Whatthe, nice work on the Lupron shot! Hope you have a great time on MV and that you get used to the shots quickly. Seems like it might be nice to be away from work/day to day stuff while you're taking the shots. 

Everyone, the class was so helpful and I finally got my protocol! I'll be doing an antagonist protocol with Gonal F, Menopur and Ganirelix. I'll only be on BCP for around 10 days, which is great. I was worried I would have to be on it for a whole cycle. I'm pretty freaked out by the injection process -- not so much worried about the needles, but concerned that I'll screw up my dosage or something.


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - So no luteal lupron protocol for you! I took a look online to see what your protocol entailed and what Ganirelex does. One positive aspect to your protocol is that you get to start with birth control pills rather than injections! Did they tell you when you will start the BCP? 

I understand your concern with messing up the dosages. It's tough in the morning because you are still just waking up, but if you feel anxious about it, maybe you can have your husband double check before you do the injections. I'm nervous about adding the stims (follistim) because I have to use a pen for that one and it seemed not so straight-forward when I watched the video online. 

Everyone: Add another "worry" to my list - I am still only spotting today, so no AF yet. I called the doctor's office and they told me to come in anyway tomorrow morning for the ultrasound and bloodwork, but I've been reading online and it seems that I won't get to start the stims until I get AF - real AF - not just spotting!


----------



## septbride

Yes, you're right -- nice to skip a shot! It looks like they've put me on an aggressive protocol because I will probably be a low responder given my low AMH level and abysmal AFC. :wacko: I start the BCP on day 2 or 3 of my next cycle, which should begin August 3. Then I'll have a second period in mid-August and begin the Gonal-F and Menopur. I'm just happy to finally know the date range we're looking at. My best friend's wedding is 9/30, so I was worried my ET would fall right then, but my best guess now is that it will be around 9/15. 

Good idea to have my husband double check the dosages. Here's hoping that between the two of us, we can keep it straight! I think I use a pen for the Gonal-F. The nice thing with that is that the needles look pretty small. 

I *think* that if the Lupron pushes your cycle out, they'll just adjust your timetable accordingly. Maybe DC knows? 






notoptimistic said:


> septbride - So no luteal lupron protocol for you! I took a look online to see what your protocol entailed and what Ganirelex does. One positive aspect to your protocol is that you get to start with birth control pills rather than injections! Did they tell you when you will start the BCP?
> 
> I understand your concern with messing up the dosages. It's tough in the morning because you are still just waking up, but if you feel anxious about it, maybe you can have your husband double check before you do the injections. I'm nervous about adding the stims (follistim) because I have to use a pen for that one and it seemed not so straight-forward when I watched the video online.
> 
> Everyone: Add another "worry" to my list - I am still only spotting today, so no AF yet. I called the doctor's office and they told me to come in anyway tomorrow morning for the ultrasound and bloodwork, but I've been reading online and it seems that I won't get to start the stims until I get AF - real AF - not just spotting!


----------



## notoptimistic

So, I got my af when I woke up this morning and then I had to go in for the ultrasound and bloodwork, so today is cd1. I am waiting to hear from the nurse, but I did see my blood test results online and my progeterone is .44 and estradiol is 18 so if all looks ok on my ultrasound hopefully I can start stimulating tonight. We'll see! 

sept - August 3rd is ...next week! You must be excited to be getting started soon. Hopefully all goes on schedule and you will have plenty of time to recover after the ER and ET before your friend's wedding. I also have a wedding to go to about a week or so after my ET. It's wedding season!


----------



## septbride

That's great news about AF! Fingers crossed that all looks good on the ultrasound. Keep us posted. Could you remind me when your ET is happening? That's good that you'll have time to recover before your friend's wedding. I'm worried that my ET will somehow magically fall right on her wedding day...but I guess the odds of that are slim! 

Yes, I'm so excited to get my AF and start on BCP...things you don't expect to say when you're TTC! 




QUOTE=notoptimistic;19989527]So, I got my af when I woke up this morning and then I had to go in for the ultrasound and bloodwork, so today is cd1. I am waiting to hear from the nurse, but I did see my blood test results online and my progeterone is .44 and estradiol is 18 so if all looks ok on my ultrasound hopefully I can start stimulating tonight. We'll see! 

sept - August 3rd is ...next week! You must be excited to be getting started soon. Hopefully all goes on schedule and you will have plenty of time to recover after the ER and ET before your friend's wedding. I also have a wedding to go to about a week or so after my ET. It's wedding season![/QUOTE]


----------



## septbride

My friend's wedding day, that is. Sorry, confusing! 




septbride said:


> That's great news about AF! Fingers crossed that all looks good on the ultrasound. Keep us posted. Could you remind me when your ET is happening? That's good that you'll have time to recover before your friend's wedding. I'm worried that my ET will somehow magically fall right on her wedding day...but I guess the odds of that are slim!
> 
> Yes, I'm so excited to get my AF and start on BCP...things you don't expect to say when you're TTC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=notoptimistic;19989527]So, I got my af when I woke up this morning and then I had to go in for the ultrasound and bloodwork, so today is cd1. I am waiting to hear from the nurse, but I did see my blood test results online and my progeterone is .44 and estradiol is 18 so if all looks ok on my ultrasound hopefully I can start stimulating tonight. We'll see!
> 
> sept - August 3rd is ...next week! You must be excited to be getting started soon. Hopefully all goes on schedule and you will have plenty of time to recover after the ER and ET before your friend's wedding. I also have a wedding to go to about a week or so after my ET. It's wedding season!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dc608

Hi ladies! Congrats on AF ;) The Follistim pen does look confusing at first, but don't worry, it's easier than you think! That was a big worry of mine too! And the nurses call all the time (with levels and to adjust the dosage, so you are constantly being reminded what to do)- you guys will be fine! If I could do it, anyone can :) When I started doing the injections I felt so lost... then I thought of this girl I know, who has twins from IVF, and thought, if she can do it, I totally can :)

Do you have the results from the ultrasound yet?

I don't know if this is possible, Sept Bride, but if it looks like you are going to have the retrieval around that time (the transfer is fine, they barely put you on any rest, I would just take it easy and fake a sprained ankle :)... maybe they can slow down your stims so you can trigger a day later? It's probably worth asking?

Yay! This is all happening so quick for everyone! I'm so excited :)


----------



## notoptimistic

sept- looks like my ET would fall on August 11th, but that's just based on DC's schedule.

I got the call from the nurse. My ultrasound and bloodwork were good so I am starting follistim tonight 150 units. I will be doing it once in the morning and once at night and I am reducing my lupron to 5 units daily (from 10). I have to go in August 1st for bloodwork only, but after that it will always be bloodwork and an ultrasound. 

I hope this works.


----------



## dc608

I hope it works too! I would tell you to just keep positive... but I was the most negative and doubting person through the whole process, I still am :) I think I have been mentally preparing myself for the worst. But you have a great chance with IVF and BWH is the best place to be! 

August 11 seems so soon! And I feel like they triggered me late (the girl I was comparing myself to triggered a few days earlier than me), so you may even be before that! I think they said that I needed the average of at least 2 follicles to equal 18.


----------



## septbride

DC, thanks for the encouragement re: the shots. It does seem very complicated! Definitely nice to know that the nurses check in so frequently. Great idea on asking if I can push back triggering if need be. 

How are you feeling and how are your levels? 

Notopt, I'm getting so excited for you! August 11 is so soon. Best of luck with the first dose of follistim and let us know how it goes. 






dc608 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats on AF ;) The Follistim pen does look confusing at first, but don't worry, it's easier than you think! That was a big worry of mine too! And the nurses call all the time (with levels and to adjust the dosage, so you are constantly being reminded what to do)- you guys will be fine! If I could do it, anyone can :) When I started doing the injections I felt so lost... then I thought of this girl I know, who has twins from IVF, and thought, if she can do it, I totally can :)
> 
> Do you have the results from the ultrasound yet?
> 
> I don't know if this is possible, Sept Bride, but if it looks like you are going to have the retrieval around that time (the transfer is fine, they barely put you on any rest, I would just take it easy and fake a sprained ankle :)... maybe they can slow down your stims so you can trigger a day later? It's probably worth asking?
> 
> Yay! This is all happening so quick for everyone! I'm so excited :)


----------



## dc608

They only checked my levels 2x, so I don't know, but I hope they are going up still :) I feel okay, tired most of the time and a few mornings this week I have been nauseous (and I secretly love it!). Other than that, crampy and sore boobs (not sure if its from the progesterone [evil during 2ww] or the pregnancy)!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - I am having a tough time staying positive. In the back of my mind I keep thinking that the d&c's did something to my uterus that will prevent embryos from implanting (even though the hsg and ultrasound were fine and even though my doctor has reassured me that it is highly unlikely). 

everyone: I've been doing the follistim shots twice a day. They aren't too bad but I tend to get more bleeding with them than I do with the lupron shots. Also, the follistim is in a pen and I find the pen a bit awkward to use. When you press the button down it doesn't go straight down in turns as it goes down and if you aren't holding it right it doesn't go so smoothly. I am excited to be getting so close ... blood test Wednesday and that's when all the monitoring really begins. I can't wait to see how I respond to the meds.


----------



## septbride

Glad the follistim shots aren't too bad. Are you feeling any side effects? Will be pulling for you on Wednesday...such a big moment! 





notoptimistic said:


> dc - I am having a tough time staying positive. In the back of my mind I keep thinking that the d&c's did something to my uterus that will prevent embryos from implanting (even though the hsg and ultrasound were fine and even though my doctor has reassured me that it is highly unlikely).
> 
> everyone: I've been doing the follistim shots twice a day. They aren't too bad but I tend to get more bleeding with them than I do with the lupron shots. Also, the follistim is in a pen and I find the pen a bit awkward to use. When you press the button down it doesn't go straight down in turns as it goes down and if you aren't holding it right it doesn't go so smoothly. I am excited to be getting so close ... blood test Wednesday and that's when all the monitoring really begins. I can't wait to see how I respond to the meds.


----------



## dc608

The pen is tricky!! I always had my husband help with that one... And even my friend once in a restaurant bathroom!!
I came up with every excuse I could think of, as to why IVF wouldn't work for me... And far I have been wrong- so try to be hopeful :) And know your in good hands! I don't know anything about D&C, but I'm with your doctors, I bet it's highly unlikely. Probably just some stress and bad luck! I feel positive for you :)


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - No side effects so far but I am sure I'll feel something as the week progresses. 

dc - I'm thinking about hedging my bets by starting the adoption process soon just in case things don't work. We'll see. Maybe I'll at least wait to see if this ivf round works.


----------



## dc608

I found I had more side effects from the Lupron, like super emotional. Nothing from the stims, just really bloated towards the end, like I was going to pop out a bunch of eggs :)

I would give IVF a fair shot! You have no other medical issues, right? And you're young! Even if the first one doesn't work, you still have a chance with the 2nd or 3rd. (I sound like my husband right now, trying to convince me not to give up!). I know a girl who is pregnant now with twins after her 5th IVF! And another girl who is having triplets who had a fresh cycle, a frozen, and then a fresh. But there are lots of people who also get pregnant on the first try too! 

So don't give up hope! You're doing everything you can!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks for the encouragement! I sometimes feel like I am not one of those lucky people. Yes, I have no other medical issues. I just want kids already, damnit! :) 

Yesterday we went out for brunch and, of course, we sat down right next to this pregnant woman who was out to eat with one of her girlfriends and all they talked about was her pregnancy the entire time. It was very difficult because our tables were so close I couldn't avoid hearing their conversation. Also, she was probably only in her mid to late 20's.


----------



## septbride

I feel the same way. I'm worried about getting my hopes up and worried about ruining things with a negative attitude, so it's a very fine line and it's not easy to find. I'm trying to brace myself for the option of using donor eggs in -- hoping that if I start thinking about it now I'll get used to the concept by the time it's needed. Scary stuff. 

Young pregnant people are the worst to run into right now. Ugh! 





notoptimistic said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I sometimes feel like I am not one of those lucky people. Yes, I have no other medical issues. I just want kids already, damnit! :)
> 
> Yesterday we went out for brunch and, of course, we sat down right next to this pregnant woman who was out to eat with one of her girlfriends and all they talked about was her pregnancy the entire time. It was very difficult because our tables were so close I couldn't avoid hearing their conversation. Also, she was probably only in her mid to late 20's.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, I know, I'm not a lucky one either! My best friend got pregnant right after my 2nd miscarriage (her son is like 6 months now!!). Then my YOUNGER sister, who had been married a year less than me, announced her pregnancy right after my 1st failed IUI. It's so hard to be happy for other people when you feel so sad for yourself. But it's OUR time now!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Greetings from Martha's Vineyard! I'm trying to stay away from the internet while I'm away, but I saw today's thread and had to post.

Notopt - please keep your head up! You're getting so close and have no reason to believe it won't work. DC is right...this is only your first time! It sounds like all the drugs are making you feel hopeless, but please remember that we're all rooting for you. Just because you're unlucky doesn't mean those beautiful eggs you're going to produce are too! 

Septbride - glad you got your schedule and it's great you can skip Lupron. I'll be able to give you a preview of menopur and gonal f since I'll be starting that next week.

DC- hope you're still feeling pretty good!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, nice to hear from you mid-vacay. Hope Martha's Vineyard is lovely and relaxing. How is the Lupron treating you? Great that you start the Menopur and Gonal-F next week, and yes, I'd love to get a sneak peek.

Notopt, sending you warm fuzzies. How are you feeling today? 

As for me, AF is lurking -- feeling v. emotional and annoyed. I made the mistake of taking a pregnancy test this morning and the BFN doesn't help the mood. Trying to stay positive as this means I can start BCP any day now. 






whattheiveff said:


> Greetings from Martha's Vineyard! I'm trying to stay away from the internet while I'm away, but I saw today's thread and had to post.
> 
> Notopt - please keep your head up! You're getting so close and have no reason to believe it won't work. DC is right...this is only your first time! It sounds like all the drugs are making you feel hopeless, but please remember that we're all rooting for you. Just because you're unlucky doesn't mean those beautiful eggs you're going to produce are too!
> 
> Septbride - glad you got your schedule and it's great you can skip Lupron. I'll be able to give you a preview of menopur and gonal f since I'll be starting that next week.
> 
> DC- hope you're still feeling pretty good!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls. Thanks for the encouraging words!

DC - Hope you are right about it being our time. My username says it all though - Notoptimistic - ha! 

whatthe- Hope you are enjoying your vacation. Checking the internet is fine while your away as long as you aren't checking your work emails! Hope the lupron injections are going ok for you. 

septbride - sorry about the bfn :( I'm feeling ok ..I had a mild headache last night and felt a little queasy but who knows if it is related to the meds! I'm also feeling pretty gassy the past couple of days. Unfortunetely I had to do four shots yesterday - my usual two in the morning (lupron and follistim) then two shots of follistim last night because the cartridge ran out of medication last night. The pen showed me that I still had 25 units left of my dose so I had to put in a new cartridge and needle and inject myself a second time.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - bummer about AF, but at least you're starting soon!

Notopt - so sorry about 4 shots yesterday, that really stinks. Are you doing them all in your stomach? 

Everyone - Vacation has been great but I'd kill for a glass of wine at night. I've been having 1 cup of half caf coffee in the morning but will switch to decaf once I start my stims. The lupron has been ok...no real side effects, but I injected my thighs for the past 2 days and it really stung. I'm going to go back to sticking my belly or try my arms. Has anyone tried the backs of the arm? My boobs have been sore the past couple of days so I hope that means AF will start by saturday so I can get on with the stims.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I switch off between thighs and stomach. I haven't done the backs of my arms. The nurse said that might be the worse place to do it because you have more muscle there. If you are getting a stinging sensation with your shots, maybe you aren't waiting long enough for the alcohol to dry on your skin?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Maybe stinging wasn't the right word..it just hurt in general. I definitely have waited for the alcohol to dry. I have chicken legs though so I think maybe there isn't enough skin up there? My husband said he had a harder time getting the needle in too. My belly and arms have a lot more extra skin though so I'll probably stick with that. On a brighter note, it sounds like the folistim hasn't been as bad as you thought (other than having to do 2 last night).


----------



## notoptimistic

I'll give you some of my leg fat ;) My BMI is on the lower end of the normal ranges but I still find plenty to work with! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha...thx for the offer! I wasn't trying to say that I don't have fat there because I do...it's more that the skin seems to be thicker in that area than other parts. Oh well, there is plenty to work with on my stomach, especially after vacation! I'm pretty sure I've had pie and ice cream every night!


----------



## septbride

Well done. Sounds like vacation to me!




whattheiveff said:


> Hahaha...thx for the offer! I wasn't trying to say that I don't have fat there because I do...it's more that the skin seems to be thicker in that area than other parts. Oh well, there is plenty to work with on my stomach, especially after vacation! I'm pretty sure I've had pie and ice cream every night!


----------



## dc608

Sept- sorry about the BFN... Hopefully it will be your last!!
Notop- if I noticed the pen was going run out mid-dose, I just started a new cartridge! Good thing I never ran out!
Whatthe- enjoy your vacation, it is going to be nice to come back mentally relaxed! Wish I had done that!!

I'm still feeling pretty good, less tired, but more nauseous! I had to really talk to myself on the bus this morning, to keep from throwing up!! I don't have an appetite for much. I've eaten ice cream for breakfast and dinner the last 2 days! Every fruit I've eaten recently tastes rotten, and veggies taste dirty! Oh boy!!


----------



## dc608

Oh, and I always shot in my thigh! I have plenty of skin (errr fat) to grab from anywhere, but felt most in control when I stuck my thigh!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- During my second pregnancy (the one that went almost 12 weeks) I developed a significant aversion to veggies! Eat whatever you can keep down. Ice cream has calcium - so it's good for you. ;) Regarding the pen, I'm going to use every last bit because I'm worried I'll run out. They only gave me three cartridges with 900 units in each and I am doing 300 units a day.

sept- did AF arrive?

whatthe - hope the shots get easier for you!!

all: had my blood test this morning - estradiol is 208. I noticed dc's estradiol was quite a bit higher at this point in time. Maybe I'm not responding as well? I'm going to have to look up on the internet what would be the normal range at this point.


----------



## dc608

Your pregnancy went 12 weeks and you miscarried?! Was that the one that had a heartbeat, and they don't know why you miscarried?


----------



## dc608

What day are you? Don't worry to much about the numbers, they can always adjust your dose, and they will go way up. I talked to a friend of a friend (who I've never met) during my process- she sent me her numbers, so here is something else to compare too. I think we responded differently:

IVF 1: lupron 10u starting day 21 for 11 days. Lupron reduced to 5u, added 225u of follistim am and pm, no changes of doses during the cycle.
day 6 - 225
day 8 - 819, 8 follicles on ultrasound
day 10 - 1215, 10 follicles on US
day 11 - 1855, 10 follicles on US
Retrieved - 12 eggs
Fertilized - 3 (no ICSI), transferred 3 (6 cells, 4 cells and 3 cells) 
Chemical Pregnancy

IVF 2: lupron 10u starting day 21 for 11 days. Lupron reduced to 5u, added 3 vials of Menopur in am and 225u of Follistim in the pm.
day 6 - 1060
day 7 - 1481, 8 follicles on US (Menopur reduced to 1 vial am, Follistim reduced to 150u pm)
day 8 - 1701, 12 follicles on US
day9 - 2099, 12 follicles on US
Retrieved - 15 eggs, 13 mature
Fertilized - 10 with ICSI, transferred 4 (3 8 cells and 1 7 cells)
Baby Boy born in March 2012


----------



## notoptimistic

My first ultrasound I was seven weeks and 2 days and it had a great heartbeat (somewhere in the high 150's I think) then exactly four weeks later (so eleven weeks and 2 days) I went in and we saw the baby but there was no heartbeat. Yes, they don't know why. I had a d&C so they could test the tissue and the results were that it had no chromosomal issues. This is highly unusual to see a good heartbeat and then miscarry - the odds are very slim - it won't happen to you!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks for giving me her numbers. I am CD 6 - started meds last Friday night. I'll let you know what the nurse says when she calls. I'm guessing ultrasound and bloodwork on Friday based on your schedule and the other woman's. If I have to stimulate past Sunday or they increase my dosage I'll have to get a refill on the follistim.


----------



## dc608

Oh, I'm so sorry, that must have been so hard. I can't even imagine! Could it have been low progesterone or something? They thought I was miscarrying because I didn't have enough progesterone to support a pregnancy- so now, even as gross as the progesterone cream it, I love it! 

I'm sure your numbers will go way up by Friday!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. I can't even imagine how hard a miscarriage would be. Hopefully you'll feel better about this cycle once you speak to the nurse.

DC - That's good you're not minding the progesterone! Not to be gross, but do you use a panty liner or is it ok to just wear regular underwear?

All - shot in the arm this morning. Not a fan. Back to the stomach for me!


----------



## septbride

DC, I hope some foods start to taste better soon. Great excuse to live on ice cream in the meantime. :) 

Notopt, keeping my fingers crossed that your estradiol continues to go up. 

Everyone, AF arrived! I have a call in to my nurse about getting going on BCP. Do they order everything you need all at once? Where did you ladies go to pick up your meds? In the class they mentioned that there are pharmacies that deal specifically with these infertility drugs...hope there's one that's easy to get to.










notoptimistic said:


> dc- During my second pregnancy (the one that went almost 12 weeks) I developed a significant aversion to veggies! Eat whatever you can keep down. Ice cream has calcium - so it's good for you. ;) Regarding the pen, I'm going to use every last bit because I'm worried I'll run out. They only gave me three cartridges with 900 units in each and I am doing 300 units a day.
> 
> sept- did AF arrive?
> 
> whatthe - hope the shots get easier for you!!
> 
> all: had my blood test this morning - estradiol is 208. I noticed dc's estradiol was quite a bit higher at this point in time. Maybe I'm not responding as well? I'm going to have to look up on the internet what would be the normal range at this point.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - They didn't mention progesterone being an issue and I think that would be more likely if I had lost the pregnancy earlier. Unfortunetely they could not identify a reason for that second loss. They say it was probably just bad luck!

whatthe- are you giving yourself the shots? 

septbride - I got my meds from Village Fertility Pharmacy in Waltham. It was easy to get to, right off 128 and they are open on Saturdays. Not sure if that's convenient for you, depends where you live.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - my husband has been giving me the shots when he can, so I've only had to give myself 3. They're really not bad, I just worry that the stims are going to be 10x worse and I won't be able to handle it. It's a dumb thing to worry about though, because even if it's horrible I'll get it done somehow. Are you doing the shots yourself?

Septbride - congrats on AF! Kathy ordered all my meds at once but ended up having to use 2 different pharmacies. Both called me and scheduled delivery for a time when I'd be home and overnighted everything. Village Fertility pharmacy was one of the ones I used and they were awesome. They only do fertility meds so they can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## dc608

I also use Village Pharmacy, and they delivered it to me! I haven't had any issues with them, and they have come back too, because I needed to refill my progesterone. They've been great!

I was wearing panty liners at first, but for some reason find it isn't leaking as much lately. It is a pretty gross topic- after time, it starts to clump and come out in nasty clumps. Ewwww. 

My husband also helped with the shots, I did a few myself, and ended up bruising and bleeding- he squeezed, I injected!


----------



## notoptimistic

I picked up the meds myself because I was paranoid that someone would see it on our door step if it were delivered. :) The only issue I have with that pharmacy is that when I went to pick up my meds they weren't very discreet. They called out my full name when my meds were ready. I didn't like that as there were other people there waiting.

I've done all the shots myself. I like having control over the needle!


----------



## dc608

The doctor in the waiting room for my ultrasound called my full name out too!! I was annoyed, but since she gave me good news, I forgive her :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Got the call! The nurse told me my level is just where they want it to be and they want me to continue the follistim and lupron same doses - no change. I have to go back on Friday morning for another blood test and an ultrasound!


----------



## dc608

Yay! The ultrasounds are the fun part! That's when you really see your progress! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm excited for it! BTW, I am feeling lots of pressure and bloating already. It's only mildly uncomfortable and hopefully it doesn't get much worse. :)


----------



## dc608

It probably will... But at least you know it's working!! By the time the retrival came, I felt ready to pop! But the feeling went away quick! I only drank gatorade until my transfer, to help avoid OHSS. The nurse said water, but everything else I saw said only Gatorade!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's great news! And DC, I see you changed your status. So exciting! 

I talked to the nurse and got my marching orders: starting BCP on Friday for 10 days, mock transfer next week, then baseline ultrasound on 8/17. 

Thanks for all the info on Village Pharmacy, they sound really good. They're ordering mine from Freedom Pharmacy...hope they're also reliable, b/c I need the BCP by Friday. 






dc608 said:


> It probably will... But at least you know it's working!! By the time the retrival came, I felt ready to pop! But the feeling went away quick! I only drank gatorade until my transfer, to help avoid OHSS. The nurse said water, but everything else I saw said only Gatorade!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - great news about your levels! Can't wait to hear how Friday's ultrasound goes. Do you have any idea when your retrieval will be?

Septbride - glad you got your meds figured out. These pharmacies handle time sensitive prescriptions all the time so I'm sure you'll have your BCPs by Friday.

DC - thx for the intel on the progesterone....although I'm getting ahead of myself (as per normal).


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - exciting to have your schedule! Will you be getting a period before you start the injections?

whatthe - I have no idea when ER will happen. I am guessing early next week but I think I'll have a better idea after the ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## dc608

Another IVF success story- I was at the eye doctors yesterday, and all my fertility medications came up, and the tech asked where I had my IVF... which I thought was a little ballsy, but she seemed harmless, so I talked to her. Turns out she had 2 friends that were going through IVF at the same time, one had a male infertility factor, and the other was female infertility factor... one at BWH and one at MGH. One girl produced 2 eggs, and the other 10 eggs (which is why everyone is so different, but its so hard not to compare yourself to others). They both ended up getting pregnant the same cycle! I think it was one girls 2nd time, and another girls 3rd time... which also shows not to give up!!

I had two horrible nightmares last night, which both woke me up from a dead sleep! First, I had a dream I started bleeding and miscarrying (which is really what happened to me in real life last time... I had the same dream, and woke up, and was miscarrying, ugh), then I had a dream I went for my 8 week, and there was no longer a heartbeat (I think from hearing your story yesterday, Notopt). And I was googling before I went to bed last night, so it was definitely on my mind! No more googling at night for me!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - wow, you're getting close!

DC - thanks for the success stories, I need those today. I think I'm starting to get some lupron side effects. Its our last day of vacation and I feel totally exhausted and like this isn't going to work. Hopefully it will pass...


----------



## dc608

That's the Lupron! I felt a lot better once AF came and I added the stims (emotionally at least!). It will pass, you'll get through it!!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- Sounds like you need a vacation to recover from your vacation - or it could be the lupron! I always chalk my tiredness up to my 100 + miles of driving every day. 
Sorry if you already told us this, but I don't recall ... it shows in your signature line that you've been ttc since November 2011. How were you able to get your doctor to do testing on you so quickly? You are only 30 and you hadn't been trying for a year! My obgyn didn't want to refer me to the repro endo for testing until it had been almost a year since my last miscarriage and I am 33. The obgyn did do day 3 (FSH, estodiol, prolactin) testing on me but that was only because I had two miscarriages.


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, 

Wow, I've missed so much today...work is getting in the way of keeping up here. :haha:

DC, those are great success stories, thanks for sharing. I have one too -- I just realized that I have an acquaintance who had twin boys after doing IVF at Brigham. 

Whatthe, sorry you're feeling so tired and uncertain. I'm sure it's at least partially because of the Lupron. Hoping you feel better soon and can enjoy your last day of vacation. 

Notopt, wow, you are getting so close to ER! 

As for me, my drugs are ordered and I can pick up the BCP at my local pharmacy since I need to start it tomorrow. Everything else will arrive at my husband's office (ha!) next week. I've scheduled my mock transfer for Wednesday. That's a pretty quick appointment, right?


----------



## septbride

Oops, forgot to answer. The nurse says I should wait and see if I get a period after coming off the pill in 10 days. She seemed to think I wouldn't get one. 





notoptimistic said:


> septbride - exciting to have your schedule! Will you be getting a period before you start the injections?
> 
> whatthe - I have no idea when ER will happen. I am guessing early next week but I think I'll have a better idea after the ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - thx for the encouragement! I'm supposed to have my baseline on Saturday, but AF hasn't shown. Hopefully I don't have to push it back.

Notopt - I have had a long history of endocrinology issues dating back several years. Back then I wasn't TTC and living in DC, but my RE there was really good and told me that when I was ready for kids that I would probably need some help. He sent all my records to Dr. Fox this past January and we went from there. I should also add that it was only since November that we were charting and using OPKs. We actually "pulled the goalie" in March of 2010.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oops, one other thing. I had wanted to try on my own for a year even though I knew it probably wouldn't work which is why I didn't start at the brigham until this past January. In hindsight, I wish I hadn't waited so long!


----------



## dc608

Good luck everyone today! Notopt with the ultrasound and blood! Can't wait to hear how the numbers increased! Sept with the BC! And Whatthe I hope AF comes soon!! Mine was 5 days late with the Lupron, but I think that's an exception.

I'm off of work today, cleaning my house for my sister's baby shower this weekend. I'm happy this IVF has worked out, or I'm sure I would be a miserable host!!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - never let work get in the way of this forum! 

whatthe - I had my first consult in January and I also wish I hadn't waited so long because I realize now I probably could have gone in after my second miscarriage. How long have you been married?

dc608- Good luck with the house cleaning and baby shower! I am working from home today so hoping it is slow so I can take a nap. I'm tired! 

All: I am back from my ultrasound and blood work. Haven't checked patient gateway yet but it's probably too soon to see the blood results. The ultrasound tech rattled off the info on my follicles so I can't give you the measurements I can only tell you that there were two on my left and three on my right. I'll get the details again when the nurse calls later. I'd think that wasn't so great but I see that DC had two on each side at her first scan and then it went way up from there. Hope that happens to me too because I don't want to only be working with 5 eggs!


----------



## notoptimistic

Ok..now I'm worried. Estrodial is only at 629.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - good luck with the BC...hopefully you don't get any side effects

Notopt - I'm so excited for you! It sounds like you're responding exactly as they want you to...please keep us posted after you talk to the nurse. I'm sorry you're feeling so tired. Do you feel allright otherwise? We got married in October 2009. What about you? 

DC - Good luck with the shower and don't tire yourself out too much with the cleaning!


----------



## dc608

That's a great number of follicles!! I wouldn't worry about the E number, you definitely don't want it to go up too quick!! I think it's probably perfect. I'm trying to remember, but mine was getting too high, so I had to decrease my stims. I'm sure yours is perfect!

Our 2 year anniversary is coming up, Aug 14 :) Hopefully we have some good news for it!


----------



## septbride

Hi girls! Thanks for the well wishes on the BCP. Last time I was on it I was a moody wreck...lucky hubby!

DC, good luck with the hosting and cleaning -- I imagine it feels like even more work right now. Fingers crossed that your anniversary present is snuggled in and growing nicely. 

Notopt, that's great that they saw that many follicles this early. Did they say anything about the estradiol number? Maybe you can ask the nurse about it when she calls? 

We just got married last September (septbride!), so our first anniversary is coming up over Labor Day. We were fast-tracked because I'm so #%@# old!


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride - You're not that old! My husband's uncle and his wife have 4-year-old twins conceived through IVF and she was 45 when she got her bfp! They're very private so i don't know what their issues were or what the protocol was, but its a success story nonetheless! 

Notopt - Hopefully the nurse calls you soon so she can alleviate your concerns about the estradiol...like DC said its probably better to be where you are instead of too high. You don't want OHSS!

Everyone - AF still hasn't shown so I won't be going in for my baseline tomorrow morning. I have the usual cramps so I expect to go in on Sunday or Monday....time will tell. One of my issues is that I have a short Luteal Phase, and its never been more than 11 days (usually 9), so it figures that the one month I need AF to start, my LP is 14+ days!


----------



## septbride

Wow! That is incredible. Thanks for the reassurance -- I'm not old from a fertility clinic POV, but I sure wish I'd met my husband when I was a few years younger! We didn't meet until I was 34. Sometimes the good ones are hard to find. 

Sorry AF is being so ornery! 








whattheiveff said:


> Septbride - You're not that old! My husband's uncle and his wife have 4-year-old twins conceived through IVF and she was 45 when she got her bfp! They're very private so i don't know what their issues were or what the protocol was, but its a success story nonetheless!
> 
> Notopt - Hopefully the nurse calls you soon so she can alleviate your concerns about the estradiol...like DC said its probably better to be where you are instead of too high. You don't want OHSS!
> 
> Everyone - AF still hasn't shown so I won't be going in for my baseline tomorrow morning. I have the usual cramps so I expect to go in on Sunday or Monday....time will tell. One of my issues is that I have a short Luteal Phase, and its never been more than 11 days (usually 9), so it figures that the one month I need AF to start, my LP is 14+ days!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - The only symptoms I have is that I feel some bloating and pressure in my abdomen and some mild headaches once in a while. Stinks that you have to push your baseline back! I didn't get AF until the morning of my baseline but because I had spotting the day before (actually, started two days before) I was able to go ahead with it. Hope you get it soon - that's when the fun part starts!!

sept- I have been to only a couple weddings where the bride and groom were both under 30. Seems not to be that common anymore. We just went to one where the groom is 42 and the bride is late 30's. The next wedding we have coming up is in two weeks and the bride is 37 and groom is 45 or 46 and I know they definitely want kids. Then we have a wedding in October where the bride is 39 and groom is probably around that age too. Got to wait for the right one, and sometimes it takes longer.

dc- you will have good news - I have a good feeling about it!

everyone: We were married August 23, 2009 so coming up on 3 years. No call yet from the nurse but that's expected because they seem to call around 2pm. I am going out for lunch with my sister-in-law and probably my little nephew - he's so cute. Hope the nurse doesn't call me then because I'm not allowed to tell her anything, per husband's orders! HA! :) He's so private. What's the big deal?


----------



## dc608

So funny about your husband, mine is EXACTLY the same way. I ended up telling my mom and sisters right before the retrieval, and he told his mom and sister. I haven't told my dad yet, and probably won't (ever about the IVF) but will tell him about the pregnancy hopefully after the next ultrasound!


----------



## notoptimistic

I did tell my dad because I wanted him to know that we are still working on it - he will have grandkids eventually. I'm his only hope of his three kids ...not going to happen with my siblings. I'm forbidden to discuss anything about this with my husband's family. 

Everyone: The nurse called and said I am right on track, making good progress. She told me I have two follicles on each side, even though the ultrasound tech said I had two on one side and three on the other. I guess they don't count smaller ones. I have to go back Sunday morning for another u/s and blood test.


----------



## dc608

Good luck tomorrow! Try to get there early, the room fills up quick! We always got there around 630, so we were in and out! (I had to go EVERY weekend during my IUIs, because of the way timing worked out!).


----------



## whattheiveff

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and staying cool! I'm finally spotting which means that I can go in for my baseline tomorrow morning. Great way to start the week! 

Notopt - hope everything went well this morning and you can trigger soon!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. After sleeping all of about 2-3 hours last night (maybe it was the estrogen, but my husband also couldn't sleep so what was his excuse?), I had my ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. Estadiol is 1964 and there are 19 follicles. Yes, 19, up from 4 on Friday! 11 on one side 8 on the other. The nurse just called and they are cutting my dose of follistim in half for tonight and tomorrow morning and I have to go in tomorrow morning again for bloodwork and another ultrasound. The nurse told me i'm probably feeling my ovaries at this point - uhh - yea - lots of pressure in that area today. It's a bit uncomfortable. She instructed me to get either gatorade or v8 juice and make sure I stay hydrated and no strenuous exercise. My husband just ran out to get me some gaterade. Fruit punch, please. :)

Now I need to email my manager and let him know I'll be in late tomorrow because they scheduled my ultrasound for 8:30am. Couldn't get in any sooner. I do feel bad about this but what can I do really? Hopefully my manager won't make a big deal about this. I told him about the ivf and he seemed supportive. 

whatthe - Glad to hear you are spotting and can go in for your baseline. The baseline is really considered the start of your ivf cycle! 

dc- hope the baby shower went well!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - congratulations, that's fantastic news!!! I'm sorry you're uncomfortable but at least it means you're responding well. Hopefully you can relax and hydrate for the rest of the day! Good luck tomorrow!

DC - how was the shower?


----------



## dc608

OMG that is a lot of follicles!!! That's amazing! You have responded so well! Did the tell you the size of the lead follicles? Yes, definitely lots and lots and lots of gaterode and v8!! That's all I drank for about a week after the retrevial, and I swear it kept OHSS away! I'm still amazed with that number! Go you!!

Whatthe this is when the excitement begins! Good luck with the baseline!!

Shower was good! Hot, but good. We tried to cool the house down as much as we could, but with 30 people in and out, it was tough! Now everyone is gone, and I'm ready for bed!

Can't wait to hear both of your results tomorrow! So exciting!


----------



## dc608

Oh, have any of you ladies thought about how many you want to transfer, when the time comes!?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Glad the shower went well. Your sister will have to return the favor for you in a few months! When i went for the class, they really stressed that they wouldnt allow you to transfer more than what was recommended because they said they dont want multiples. how did you convince them to transfer 2 for you? If I'm lucky enough to get to that point, I think I'd like them to transfer 2.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I don't really know how I convinced them! My doctors were the one that did the actual retrieval and transfer- because they were on IVF duty that week, so it worked out for me (I guess most of the time you don't have your own doctors). I remember the nurse sitting with me after the retrieval, and asking how many they would transfer, she said probably 1 because of my age. I said, "Can you just ask if they will do 2, because of my history of miscarriage?"- not sure of the relation there, it was probably the drugs talking :) But she went over, asked them, then my doctor came over, and said fine (with no arguing!) and just warned me that my risk of twins was 30%, I told her that was fine. And they did it!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! I guess I'll just have to wait and see what they say. I'm a long ways from that decision anyway.

Notopt - I can't wait to hear your results from today! Hope everything went well!

Everyone - Had my baseline this morning. I guess I'll hear from the nurse this afternoon about my results. Hopefully I can start the Menopur and Gonal-F tomorrow, but honestly I'm terrified of the Menopur.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. 

Feeling kinda crappy this morning, like my ovaries are about to burst. Estradiol this morning is 2961 and the ultrasound showed 25 follicles. It felt like it took forever because there were so many. The ultrasound tech seemed to think there's a possibility that I'll need to come in again tomorrow because they may want to give my follicles an extra day to grow so some of the smaller ones can "catch up". She very quickly listed out the sizes - all I can recall were a bunch of ones 15-18 in size. I'll have to wait and see when the nurse calls this afternoon. I hope we can trigger tonight but I definitely want to give my eggs a chance to mature.

Anyway, I drove into work right after the appointment and discovered that my work has free gatorade! I knew we had water bottles and juices, but I didn't realize we had gatorade - and a huge supply too. Got my fruit punch! :) I don't think we have this at our office in Boston so I guess that's one of the perks with my job moving to the middle of nowhere. :)

whatthe - let us know what happens this afternoon!! I hope you can start too!

dc- I'm not sure about 1 or 2 ...The doctor seemed to indicate that even if he recommends one I can have two put back in, but no more than that. I don't want twins, so I may elect for one if that's the recommendation.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! Once again, I have missed a lot of activity! We were up in New Hampshire at a friend's place this weekend and I was off the computer. Plus on Friday, I left work at 1:00. It was one of those days where everyone in my office was out on vacation, so I bailed and went shopping. :) 

Notopt, I am AMAZED that you have so many follicles!! Fantastic work, ovaries! And really great news that your body is responding so well to the meds. I hope you feel better. Guzzle that fruit punch! 

Whatthe, sending good thoughts for this afternoon. 

DC, we plan to ask for two to be put back in. We would both be very happy with twins, although I would probably lose what's left of my sanity! 

I'm chugging along with the BCP. So far, the only bumps have been a few bitchy moments and one cleaning frenzy. 






notoptimistic said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Feeling kinda crappy this morning, like my ovaries are about to burst. Estradiol this morning is 2961 and the ultrasound showed 25 follicles. It felt like it took forever because there were so many. The ultrasound tech seemed to think there's a possibility that I'll need to come in again tomorrow because they may want to give my follicles an extra day to grow so some of the smaller ones can "catch up". She very quickly listed out the sizes - all I can recall were a bunch of ones 15-18 in size. I'll have to wait and see when the nurse calls this afternoon. I hope we can trigger tonight but I definitely want to give my eggs a chance to mature.
> 
> Anyway, I drove into work right after the appointment and discovered that my work has free gatorade! I knew we had water bottles and juices, but I didn't realize we had gatorade - and a huge supply too. Got my fruit punch! :) I don't think we have this at our office in Boston so I guess that's one of the perks with my job moving to the middle of nowhere. :)
> 
> whatthe - let us know what happens this afternoon!! I hope you can start too!
> 
> dc- I'm not sure about 1 or 2 ...The doctor seemed to indicate that even if he recommends one I can have two put back in, but no more than that. I don't want twins, so I may elect for one if that's the recommendation.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, how much Menopur will you be doing? I'll be doing four vials, which I think is a really high dose. 




whattheiveff said:


> Thanks DC! I guess I'll just have to wait and see what they say. I'm a long ways from that decision anyway.
> 
> Notopt - I can't wait to hear your results from today! Hope everything went well!
> 
> Everyone - Had my baseline this morning. I guess I'll hear from the nurse this afternoon about my results. Hopefully I can start the Menopur and Gonal-F tomorrow, but honestly I'm terrified of the Menopur.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - 25 follicles and counting = AMAZING! Hang in there!

Septbride - Glad the side effects haven't been too bad on BCPs. I think I'm doing 2 vials of menopur but I need to have the nurse confirm.

Everyone - Now I'm really nervous because I actually don't have "full flow" yet. I've been sort of spotting for the past 3 days so I thought that I'd have "full flow" by this evening. Now its not looking like that will happen. I checked my b/w on patientgateway and I think I'm still in the "luteal phase" for progesterone. This is so frustrating because AF has NEVER been this late before. Hopefully they'll let me start anyway because I really don't want to have to give more blood tomorrow.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- That is amazing you have so many! And your Estrodial is really good too. I think they say it like 200-250 for every mature follicle you have! I know the feeling of being about to burst! You will feel relief soon! Keep chugging the Gatorade! And Powerade! And V8!

Whathe- I don't know anything about Menopur, what's scary about it? I think they said on Lupron you may not get a full period, just spotting, so hopefully you can start the stims tonight!


----------



## whattheiveff

Well, just talked to the nurse. My lining is still way too thick and my hormones are still elevated so I have to go back and do another baseline on Thursday. Lovely. :growlmad: 

DC - The menopur is scary because I've read it burns a lot. Just not a great way to start the day, but at this point I'm ready to start already!


----------



## septbride

Sorry to hear this. Are you staying on the same doses in the meantime? 

I've heard the Menopur burns too and can cause a rash. Ugh. If it helps, I'll be right there with you!






whattheiveff said:


> Well, just talked to the nurse. My lining is still way too thick and my hormones are still elevated so I have to go back and do another baseline on Thursday. Lovely. :growlmad:
> 
> DC - The menopur is scary because I've read it burns a lot. Just not a great way to start the day, but at this point I'm ready to start already!


----------



## dc608

Ugh, sorry to hear about your lining! The wait in this is the hardest part! There is always something we are waiting for :/ The needles become the easy part!!

Oh, Menopur doesn't sound pleasant at all! Just think, it will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Thanks for cheering on my ovaries. My ovaries say thank you! :)

whatthe - sorry about the extra waiting ... I bet your period starts full force tomorrow morning. I had two days of spotting before I got my period first thing in the morning the day of my baseline. 

Anyone care to speculate with me as to why it is taking so long for the nurse to call me? I'm thinking, maybe they are trying to schedule me for surgery on Wednesday so that they will be able to give me that information and the timing for the trigger tonight. Or maybe the doctor is still debating about whether I should keep stimulating. I refuse to leave my office until I get that call.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'd give it until 3:30 and then call them yourself. You're probably right about them trying to figure out your trigger/surgery but they should have called you by now. I also think they're probably really busy on Mondays.

Everyone - Thanks so much for the words of encouragement. This forum has been really great for moral support!


----------



## dc608

Call them! They forgot to call me once- I think my call back sheet got stuck to someone else's or something, so I had to call and see what was going on. Doesn't the office close soon? But yes, I bet you will trigger tonight!! YAY!!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I too would call. Keep us posted! 

Whatthe, you're so welcome and thanks right back to you and everyone else. I feel so fortunate that I have people to discuss this stuff with...it makes it all feel less like a George Orwell novel.


----------



## notoptimistic

They called! Triggering tonight at 9:30pm! Now I can leave my office and use the ladies room! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

YAY! Good luck!!


----------



## septbride

Oooh yay!! That's great news!


----------



## dc608

Ahhh! I'm so excited for you!!! Good luck with the shot! The needle is not as bad as it looks, promise :) You and your husband will do great! SO EXCITING!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thinking of you this morning....hope the shot went well last night. Enjoy your shot free day!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys - thanks again for all your support. My husband did the shot last night and it wasn't bad at all! I was definitely sore afterwards and feeling a little queasy, but I think the queasiness was just the aftermath of my nervousness, anxiety and anticipation of the shot, if that makes sense. The soreness is probably to be expected because you are going right into the muscle with a needle. In summary, the shot is nothing to lose sleep over!


----------



## dc608

Me too! I can't wait to hear how you did! And I can't believe your retrieval is tomorrow! I feel like that went really quick (for me at least!!).

I hope I'm not being annoying with the Gatorade, but I can't stress enough how important it is! They threatened not to do my transfer because I was at risk of OHSS, with 19 eggs, so really do everything you can to avoid it! I think salty foods too (I ate pizza for 2 days!) and probably drank 4-5 of the BIG Gatorade a day!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc- looks like our posts crossed - see above for report on butt shot! :) It did feel like this whole process has been pretty quick - same exact timing as you, I think! 

You are certainly not being annoying with the gatorade. My nurse also emphasized that and also protein. Nothing was said about salty foods, however. Wouldn't that dehyrdrate me or would I just be doing that to make myself more thirsty so I can handle drinking more gatorade? I don't know how you drank so much!


----------



## dc608

Oh good! I'm glad the shot wasn't bad!! I thought the needle looked a lot scarier than it actually was!

I know, I drank so much because I knew I would be so upset if they had to delay the transfer. Don't quote me on the salty foods, but I think it's supposed to dehydrate all the extra fluids from you? Do some google searches- if you dare :)

I know, we are almost exactly on the same schedule, 1 month apart. I am 8 weeks today (so they say!). I've been having some lower back/ butt pain/cramps off and on for the past few days. I hope it's nothing, but of course I'm thinking the worst! My ultrasound is on Thursday, so we'll see then :)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's great that the shot wasn't too bad. I can't believe your ER is tomorrow! It sounds like you're going to get boatloads of eggs!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - So glad the shot went well! It seems the general consensus about the HCG is it looks a lot worse than it is. Are you excited about the egg retrieval tomorrow? They're going to get a ton of eggs!

DC - I'm sorry you're feeling uncomfortable today, but you must be looking forward to your ultrasound on Thursday! I'm sure everything will be perfect!

Septbride - Still doing ok on the BCPs? I'm seriously starting to count down to the Menopur which I will probably start Friday. All this delay has made me way more anxious than I should be. I'm sure it won't be nearly as bad as I'm imagining.

All - AF arrived this morning...woo hoo. Hopefully my second baseline (seriously, who has 2 baselines??) will show I'm suppressed and ready to start stims. They told me to come in on Thursday, but I'm considering calling to ask if I can come in tomorrow instead. Also, has anyone had a B/D in their hand? I'm considering asking them to do that since my left arm is a no go and my right arm is still really bruised.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I only get blood draws from my hand :) It's easier to warm my hand up (by running hot water under it for about a minute)- so once I figured that out, I've opted for the hand every time! It was tough for them to start the IV for the retrieval (because I was freeeeeezing and hadn't had anything to drink since midnight). They ended up squeezing my arm super tight with a blood pressure cuff, and going in my hand for that too!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - I think you will be fine!!! I think the cramping is just things stretching out a little. :) 


whatthe- glad AF came!! I don't see why you couldn't have your baseline tomorrow. 

All- I am excited for tomorrow but a little nervous. However, I have something else on my mind right now and I'm in a little bit of a panic. Yesterday at work I had about 3/4 of an 8 fl oz gatorade and just realized that it said "low calorie" on it and that it contains sucralose which is supposed to be a no-no with ivf. I realized this after I drank about 1/4 of another gatorade this morning. Do you think my embryos are screwed? I'm seriously worried that I messed up here. I just went to the fridge and got myself a regular gatorade.


----------



## dc608

I wouldn't worry too much about it! There is a lot worse things that happen to eggs besides a little sucralose! If it makes you feel better I definitely only drank the low-cal Gatorade (whoops)!


----------



## septbride

DC, I agree that the cramping sounds normal. Congrats on reaching 8 weeks! 

Whatthe, glad AF finally showed. Sorry you have to deal with a second baseline. 

Notopt, I honestly had no idea about the sucralose, but I doubt that a smallish amount could impact anything. You could ask your nurse if you're worried? This makes me realize that I haven't been told what to avoid. Did you guys get a list, and if so, would you mind sharing it? 

Everyone, I'm doing fine on the BCP. Definitely feeling a little witchy and emotional, but it's just a few more days, so it's all worth it.


----------



## dc608

Thanks! :)
Oh, I can't even imagine BC! I've been witchy lately too. My poor husband :/
I got a pregnancy packet on my first visit after confirmed pregnancy, I will look for the list and send it along, probably tomorrow!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm with Septbride, I didn't know sucrolose was bad! I'm sure its nothing to worry about, especially since DC drank it too! Best of luck with your retrieval tomorrow...sending good thoughts your way!!

Septbride - Glad to hear the BCPs are still ok. I've been a bit moody too, but I think its mostly to do with the lack of caffeine and AF cramps than the lupron.

Everyone - I'm going to stick with my Thursday baseline....better safe than sorry!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I have a list somewhere - I'll check when I get home tonight. I remember there were some artificial sweetners on there, limitations on caffeine intake and also some mention that you shouldn't take ibuprofen. 

Sucralose = Splenda and I think the list said one or two packets of splenda a day was ok (but no sweet n low), but I'm just not sure how much of it was in my gatorade and I'd really like to avoid it. It isn't one of the first ingredients listed on the label so maybe it's a very small amount. I just get super paranoid - I think it's the hormones. This is what happened with both my pregnancies - I would obsess over everything and google everything I ate and the bath products I used, etc.


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, DC and notopt! 

Whatthe, the lack of caffeine is making me really grouchy as well. BCP and decaf are not a good combination. My husband sat through an entire episode of Project Runway last night in an effort to keep me calm. :) 

Notopt, best wishes for tomorrow morning!! You're going to do great. Can't wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## dc608

Lol, Septbride- our husbands deserve medals for dealing with us during this time! It's definitely not the "honeymoon" phase we thought it would be, but my husband and I have gotten so much closer through all of this. He even knows about AF and CM :) What have I done to him!?

Notopt- Good Luck tomorrow morning!! It's so quick and painless, you'll do great! They will offer you pain meds after the retrieval, take them :) I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!

Whatthe- Good luck on Thurs with the baseline!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Question for everyone - From 3pm-8pm last night I had the worst cramps of my life. I had a kidney stone a few years ago, and the pain was about equal to that. I'm talking about vomiting, moaning, unable to walk kind of pain. My husband wanted to take me to the ER. Anyway, I know we're only supposed to take Tylenol, if that, but I honestly couldn't handle it anymore and took Aleve since its the only thing we had in the house. The pain finally went away, but now I'm really worried I've ruined my cycle. Do you think I should call the nurse? I doubt there's anything we can do about it now.


----------



## dc608

Hi- I doubt one dose of Aleve would effect your cycle, but you may want to check with the nurse on why you were in so much pain! I hope you are feeling better now!! When you leave after the retrieval, they give you a prescription for Percocet or Vicodin to take if you are cramping, they told me I could also take it after the transfer if I was in pain. So if they allow those two drugs, AFTER the transfer when the embryos are already in there, I'm sure Aleve won't cause an effect either. I just wouldn't take it anymore!

During my 2ww and then even after pregnancy was confirmed, I had an infection in my eye. Without going to the doctor, I used an old bottle of steroid drops I had, thinking nothing of it. Then something went off in my head, and I looked it up. It is a class C drug, unsafe for pregnancy (it caused cleft paletes when given 10x the dose to a mouse). I called the doctor freaking out, and she told me not to worry, a few drops weren't going to do anything to me, and just to stop using them!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Thanks, that makes me feel a little better. I'll probably just mention it to the nurse when she calls after my baseline tomorrow.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm so sorry, that sounds scary and awful. You know, I would call Kathy...I remember them mentioning in the class that you should let them know if you have extreme abdominal pain. I'm sure you haven't ruined your cycle by taking Aleve, but I would want to be extra sure that everything is OK with your poor ovaries. 

DC, our husbands do deserve medals. That's great that it's brought you and your husband closer. My husband and I are doing pretty well with it, but I have to fight the urge to tell him that he doesn't understand what I'm going through. He's trying, poor guy! 

Notopt, can't wait to hear about the ER. Hoping it went quickly and smoothly. 

I'm off to get my mock transfer done now!


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride - Good luck at the mock...its not painful at all! 

Ya'll are right about our husbands. Mine has been really sweet with trying to learn everything and giving me the shots every morning, but I agree that to some extent they'll never fully understand what this feels like for a woman.

Notopt - You're probably finished with the retrieval by now. Hope you're feeling ok and that they got lots of eggs! 

Everyone - Thanks for the advice about calling the nurse. I just left her a message. Apologies for sounding really dramatic about the pain but it was no joke! After that, the stim shots will be a dream!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- you are probably home now, resting up!! Hope you're feeling well and proud of all the eggs they got! I'm dying to know how many the final count was! Now it's on to the waiting game- to see how many fertilize!

SeptBride- hope the transfer goes well! It's similar to having an IUI (minus the sperm :)

Whatthe- I'm curious to know what caused the pain!? Hopefully it was nothing and you can continue on as planned!


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, 

Wow, the mock transfer really is super easy. I haven't done any IUI so I wasn't sure what to expect. Easier than a pap! 

Notopt, hope you're comfy at home with some good movies. 

Whatthe, let us know what the nurse says. You didn't sound dramatic -- I would be really scared if I had that happen.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. The ER went fine. 26 eggs!!! Yesterday I was getting very anxious about it and was freaking out a bit because I felt some nausea and thought for sure I had a fever and wouldn't be able to do the ER. Thankfully I was able to sleep last night and felt ok going in to the hospital today. Everything went very well and the worst part was just getting the iv in but that wasn't even bad at all - the nurse was great! The actual procedure took just under 30 mins and when I woke up I was back in the recovery/preop area. They gave me some iv drugs for pain and Tylenol. I'm sore but not feeling too bad pain wise. I napped for about 90 mins when I got home and now I'm chilling on my couch typing this on my iPhone! Thanks for all your well wishes!! 

Glad your mock transfer was a piece of cake, sept! Whatthe- I'm glad you called the nurse. Don't worry about the aleve. On the day of my baseline The nurse told me it wouldn't hurt if I took a dose of ibufrofen to help with my cramps!


----------



## dc608

Yay!! 26 eggs! Amazing!! I'm glad it was relatively painless for you, the IV was the worst part for me too! I forget, will you hear from them tomorrow now, on how many fertilized? And then go in on Saturday for the transfer?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Congratulations! 26 eggs! Wowzers. I'm so glad to hear everything went well. Now hoping for a great fertilization rate! Thanks for the tip on the ibuprofen...I'm not too worried about it anymore but still haven't heard from the nurse.


----------



## septbride

Wow!! That is an amazing number of eggs. So glad to hear that it was all relatively painless. Fingers crossed that those little babies are all fertilizing right now. Enjoy having your feet up, you've earned it!


----------



## notoptimistic

I find out how many fertilized tomorrow and I go in for transfer Saturday. Whatthe - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - why are you confused?!


----------



## dc608

Oh, I should change that, but I don't know how on my phone! Earlier today when I went to the bathroom, there were like tiny brown specs on the toilet paper, but after a googling frenzy, I realized it was probably just the progrsterone! And my cramps weren't making me feel any more confident! But it hasn't happened in a few hours, so I'm feelin better now! I have my 8 week ultrasound tomorrow morning, so time will tell!

They say if 50% of the eggs fertilize, your in good shape!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Good luck today with your ultrasound! What time is your appointment?

Notopt - Hoping for a GREAT fertilization report today! How are you feeling?

Everyone - Spoke with the nurse yesterday about the cramping. She didn't seem too concerned and said that it was ok to take Aleve if I needed to. I had my second baseline this morning...hopefully I can finally start stims tonight.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good morning! Woke up several times last night and had shooting pains from my neck and right shoulder down to my right arm. I had to keep readjusting my position in bed to find one that didn't give me those pains. I was pretty sore last night (lower abdomen)and it wasn't fun moving around - getting off the couch, walking around the house, etc. I probably could have taken more Tylenol but I thought I could deal. The bloating sucks - I look like I'm a few months pregnant. This morning so far no more shooting pain down my arm, so that's good! Glad I took today off from work but kind of annoyed we have some construction ppl in the house today downstairs (we renovated our house over the past 8 or so months before moving in but there are still some "punch list" items to finish. I wish we would have told them to stay away today. :( I will have to go out for lunch I suppose if I can get myself out of bed and into the shower!

Good luck today dc!!! Hope to hear some good news. Whatthe - hope you can start tonight! Let us know!


----------



## dc608

Hey ladies! My appt was at 8:30 (ultrasound) and 9:30 (doctor). The ultrasound went great! She prepared me saying that it's about 50/50 she will be able to see externally, but may have to do transvaginaly. I'm glad she prepared me for that, cause I would have been a wreck if she went in transvaginally! But she ended up not having to anyways (again, stressing over nothing)! She could see the baby, measuring right on target (8 weeks 2 days) with a heart rate of 174 bpm (I think, but she didn't put it on the report!).
My visit with my doctor was bittersweet. It was my "graduation"... I will miss them there, they have been so great! But I guess it's time to move on :) My doctor is actually going on maternity leave through the fall (she is due in 2 weeks). So I have an appt with my new OB next week. 

Notopt- I had the same pain!! I was actually taking the vicodin they prescribed to me for that, and not so much my cramps!! The only thing I could think of was maybe they were rough with me when I was knocked out?! Keep drinking that Gatorade, you'll feel bloated for a while, but it will go down, just in time to start bloating again with a healthy pregnancy!! I just started to notice yesterday my pants getting a little tight!

Whatthe- How's the baseline go?! Starting stims tonight?


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! 

Notopt, can't wait to hear your fertilization report -- I'm sure it's going to be great! Sorry to hear you had that pain during the night..I wonder if it has something to do with the placement of the IV during your ER? That's unfortunate about the construction work. Would it be really rude to ask them to come back tomorrow? 

DC, congrats on your graduation! You've made it!! 

Whatthe, that's good that the nurse wasn't too worried. Fingers crossed on starting the stims! 

Nothing new to report on my end. Just plodding along with the BCP. I've booked a combination acupuncture/massage appointment for early next week. That should help with some of the BCP irritability!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm sorry you're having some discomfort and I'm sure those construction workers are annoying to deal with! Hopefully you can get some peace and quiet later today. Take advantage of the painkillers!

DC - Congratulations on your graduation! Thats so exciting that everything is on track! Is your new OB at the Brigham?

Septbride - Accupuncture followed by a massage sounds heavenly. I'm jealous!

All - still no results, but hopefully I'll hear something soon. I can't wait to start mixing that menopur!! :wacko:


----------



## dc608

Yea, I'm sticking with the Brigham. It's just so convenient for me! I'm actually going to the high risk practice. I was supposed to go there for my 2 previous pregnancies because I was on seizure medication. I have since come off of the medication, but still wanted to go to high risk because of my history (of seizures and miscarriages). The nurse said they are more attentive then a regular OB, and I feel like I need that attention because I'm paranoid!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. 

DC- so happy for you!!! congrats! That's a very, very strong heartbeat! :)

whatthe - have they called???

septbride- It might have been the positioning on the table or the iv or a combination of both. I remember on the operating table right before I drifted off to sleep I could feel the medication going through my arm and it hurt! Maybe a nerve got irritated? I don't know. BTW - construction guys left right after I complained to you girls about them. Hopefully they aren't coming back for the rest of the day. 

all: Nurse called. 21 out of 26 fertilized. Someone from Brigham should be calling me tomorrow afternoon to schedule my transfer for Saturday. I did call back just a few minutes ago and left a message asking for my doctor to call me because I want to talk to him about doing a 5 day transfer vs a 3 day one. When we spoke to the embryologist yesterday she indicated that at least for freezing purposes, 5 day is much better than a 3 day freeze. They used to do only 3 day freezing until recently. I think she also said that day 5 transfers are more successful but that the doctors don't do many of them. I want to know if that could be an option for us.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - You are an IVF rockstar! 80% fertilization rate??? Amazing. I've also read that 5 day transfers are supposed to be the most effective, which is why I was surprised at the class when they said that Brigham only does 3 day transfers. Please let us know what you find out!

All - Nurse just called and I'm starting 150 units of Gonal F tonight! Tomorrow morning I'll reduce the diluted lupron to 10 units, and add 2 vials of menopur. Thats 3 needles a day. Yikes. My next appointment is on Tuesday for an estradiol check and pre-op meeting with the anesthesiologist.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I hope they call soon! Would be great to get going on that Menopur fun. 

DC, that's good that you can do the high-risk practice. It'll be great to get more individualized attention -- let us know how it goes over there. The Brigham is really convenient for me as well and I'll be going back to my BWH ob-gyn if I ever manage to get pregnant! 

Notopt, that is incredible that you have so many fertilized eggs! Wow! Re: transferring, I talked to a friend who is a fertility doctor the other night and she said that if there is a large number of eggs, her clinic is more likely to wait and do a 5-day transfer because it gives the docs more time to observe which embryos might be developing best. That way they can hand-pick the strongest candidates. If there is a small number of eggs retrieved, they're more likely to do the 3-day, because there is less to choose from anyway. But she also said that some clinics/doctors think it's best to get the embryos back into a natural environment as soon as possible, so it seems like it could go either way depending on the doctor.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- OMG!! You are an IVF Superstar! That is unreal! I am so happy for you!! Yes, since you have so many embryos, maybe they will let you do a 5 day! It is supposed to be more successful! Plus, it will give you a bit more time to recover and your ovaries to get a little bit back to normal. That is seriously awesome. You should change your name to TotallyOptomistic :) I feel good about this for you! You have responded so well! YAY!

Whatthe- Good luck with all the shots coming up! Just keep reminding yourself why you're doing it :)


----------



## septbride

Oops, whatthe, looks like I was typing when you sent your message. Congrats on getting the thumbs-up to start stims!! Everyone's going gangbusters today. Well done, ladies!


----------



## whattheiveff

oops...forgot to ask...does anyone know if light exercise is ok while on stims? I try to walk for about 40 minutes in the morning before work, but I'm not sure if thats a good idea.

DC - I didn't even know there were high risk OB's. Thats awesome that you're going to get that extra attention....better safe than sorry! Are you doing anything fun to celebrate your good news today?


----------



## dc608

They said I could exercise, although I didn't much :/... just no abdominal exercises.
Hmmm, probably not! Most of my celebrations involve wine :) So maybe go out for some ice cream or something? :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Definitely go get ice cream! Although I'm with you on the wine...I miss it!


----------



## notoptimistic

Mmm I want ice cream! I also want sushi .. That's allowed right - until I get my embryo?

I'll let you guys know once I hear from my doctor. The nurse called to let me know he will call me to discuss either today or tomorrow.


----------



## dc608

Yep!! I ate sushi while I was waiting for my transfer! I felt like I could do anything with all the eggs out of me, but sushi is as far as I went :)
I've been eating a lot of shrimp tempura, california rolls, and am now obsessed with avocado makis! It's one of the only things I can stomach. Today is my 3rd day in row!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - We lived in Brookline until about 6 weeks ago so we were so spoiled with so many good sushi restaurants. We had sushi sometimes twice a week. I do love avocado rolls as well, and another one you might want to try are shitake mushroom rolls. They are soo good. It's tough finding places that have them, but there's one place called Osaka in coolidge corner (brookline) that has them.

Girls: I need help. I just spoke to my doctor about 3 day vs 5 day and he's willing to do a 5 day transfer. He wants me to discuss with my husband tonight and give him an answer tomorrow. He went over the advantages and disadvantages of each. He did say that national data has shown that doing an elective single embryo transfer on day 5 rather than day 3 does increase pregnancy rates. So he told me if I am considering a single embryo transfer, day 5 would be a good option. For a day 5 transfer they'd only put back one because of the risk of multiples. I asked him about the risk that none of my embryos would even make it to day 5, and he thought my risk is extraordinarily low because I have 21 eggs right now, but he can't say my risk is 0. If I think I'll want two embryos, then we should do a day 3. Unfortunately I won't know about my egg quality until Saturday, so I don't have any insight into whether they will recommend one or two for the day 3 transfer until I go in for the transfer. Any advice?!?!?!?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - What does your husband think? I gather from previous posts that you want to do a single embryo transfer, is that correct? If so, it seems like you're in a good position to go with the 5 day. Like your doctor says, it seems really unlikely that none of the 21 rock star eggs would make it to day 5. But would you be ok emotionally taking that risk even though it seems really small? Its a tough choice but it's a positive thing that you're in a position to get to make the choice in the first place! Good luck!


----------



## dc608

I agree, you likely will still have embryos on day 5. I had half as many embryos as you, and I was still able to freeze 3 on Day 5. Maybe if they looking like they are "dying off" quickly (for lack of a better word) on day 4, they could do a 4 day transfer?
If you really want just 1 embryo transferred, I would go with Day 5. You'll never be sure you made the right decision, I wish the doctor just told you what to do!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning ladies!

Notopt - Did you make a decision? I'm sure it was a sleepless night. How are you feeling?

DC- Hope you got that ice cream last night! All that talk of sushi gave me a craving so we had that for dinner.....shrimp tempura and tuna roll. I doubt I'm supposed to have raw fish so that will be it for me for a while. 

All - The gonal F wasn't bad last night at all. If I ice it first, I can barely feel a thing. The menopur this morning was SUCH A RELIEF! I was terrified and literally thought it would feel like acid being injected into my belly. We let it rest for about 10 minutes after mixing, I iced my stomach for 3 minutes and the injection hurt less than the lupron I did beforehand (without icing). I could feel the medication going in but it didn't burn like I thought it would.

Septbride - A little more info on the menopur for you:
The biggest issue I had was mixing it. They ordered me a "mixing needle" and also an "injection needle." The menopur itself also came with "Q caps" for mixing. Kathy said to use the mixing needle for mixing instead of the Q cap. Well, the mixing needle is 1 inch long and once you mix the 1cc of liquid with the powder, there is not a lot of liquid in the vial which makes it tough to get all the liquid into the syringe. We had to try a couple of times and even then I had a little less than the 1cc in the syringe after all was said and done. I think tomorrow I'm going to use the Q cap because its a short little needle that I think will be easier for getting all the liquid out of the vial and into the syringe. I mention this because I'm doing 2 vials, but if you're doing 4 that means you would be leaving a tiny bit of liquid in 4 vials which can add up. Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes with the Q cap.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I've been thinking about you too! I barely slept last night, so I kept wondering what you've decided. I think if you definitely only want to put back one embryo, than the 5 day is the way to go! I was also wondering this: which gives you the more likelihood of pregnancy- one embryo on a 5 Day Transfer or two embryos on a 3 Day Transfer?

Whathe- I'm so glad the shots weren't as bad you thought! I swear this whole thing is so anxiety inducing!! When do you start going for monitoring?

Septbride- All this talk must make you want to hurry up and get shooting :) What is your timeline like?

We didn't go out for ice cream :( The commute was kind of a killer last night, and even worse for my husband, so we stayed in... but we did have ice cream in the freezer :) So I sat around eating ice cream and staring at my ultrasound pic. It looks like a peanut :) Let me see if I can take my personal info off it it, and I'll upload it :)


----------



## dc608

Here it is! Although it doesn't look like too much, it was exciting to see it's little heart pound away! The bottom is a 3D picture, which I imagine will look cooler in a few weeks, right now it just looks like a blob!
 



Attached Files:







8week2days.pdf
File size: 116.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Oh my goodness, that is is so exciting! I have no idea what I'm looking at, but it still brought tears to my eyes! To answer your question, I go in on Tuesday for B/W.


----------



## dc608

LOL- I didn't really know either, the ball on the right is the head, and the ball on the left is the body :)

Oh nice! You will be there in no time!!


----------



## septbride

DC, that is so cool! Look at your little peanut! You're right, all these updates are making me sooo impatient. I finish BCP on Tuesday and then go for a baseline u/s on Friday, most likely. 

Whatthe, so glad to hear the injections weren't too bad. Thanks for all the info on Menopur. I'm so glad that the consensus among all of you is that the injections aren't as bad as you feared. 

Notopt, that is a tough decision. I think if I were you I would probably opt for the 5-day. Have you and your husband decided?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys, we had sushi last night, but more important, we decided to go for a day 5 transfer. We just have to cross our fingers and hope that some embryos make it to day 5 and that they are good quality. I would think that if on day 5 they werent looking so great that maybe they'd allow two to be transferred but we'll see. I really don't want twins because I'd be a nervous wreck with all the risks involved. I will still be nervous with just one. :) Hope this works. I called the nurse's line and left a message letting them know my decision. Hope to hear back from them soon with instructions and confirmation. I'm guessing I will still have to start the crinone tonight, but not sure.

dc - your baby is very cute ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

oh, and by the way, I'm still pretty sore!! I'm working from home today but it's tough to focus. I didn't leave the house at all yesterday but I think I might leave it today to pick up something for lunch. Either that, or starve ;)


----------



## septbride

Hi notopt, that sounds like a smart decision. With your fertilization rate, I bet you'll have some great embryos to choose from. 

Hope the soreness goes away soon. I'm working from home today too...water main break at the office! Are your construction guys back?


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks sept - the construction guys aren't back today. I told our architect/contractor yesterday when she came to the house late in the afternoon to keep them away today. Told her I was sick. :) Do you work downtown? They always seem to have watermain breaks there, or maybe it's just cause the news doesn't care to report about breaks elsewhere.


----------



## septbride

Well done. That's good that you don't have to worry about noise and people. 

My office is down in the Longwood area...very close to BWH!


----------



## whattheiveff

Septbride - Thats great that you have your baseline a week from today! 

Notopt - Congratulations on making a decision! I assume you'll do the transfer on Tuesday? Good luck with the Crinone! I'm sorry you're still sore. Did they give you pain meds and if so, are you taking them?

Everyone - 2 travel questions:

1. I just realized if I follow DC's schedule, my transfer would probably be 2 weeks from today. We are supposed to drive 6 hours to a wedding that day. I'm assuming that will be a no go, but what if we left the following day? Does anyone know if thats a problem?

2. We are scheduled to go to South Carolina for a week starting August 31. Again, if I followed DC/NotOpt's timelines, we would be there for my beta. Do you think we'll have to cancel the vacation? Again, I know I'm getting ahead of myself here, but just thought I'd get your opinions!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I think that's a good idea! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Septbride- That is really convenient that you work in the Longwood area too! 

Whatthe- I think that they will probably say its fine to be in the car for 6 hours... maybe ever better, because you will be off your feet. I have read about people being on strict bed rest after the transfer, but for me, they said to "take it easy"... the only thing about being in the car, I was afraid of bumps and potholes! Hmmm, I don't know about the beta, I wonder if you can just go to a blood lab down in SC?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - you and dc are very lucky to be so close to BWH! 

whatthe - I refused the heavy narcotics so they wrote me a prescription for tylenol with codeine. I haven't filled it. I've taken some extra strength tylenol and that helps. I took two extra strength last night and I had a comfortable sleep, unlike Wednesday night when I didn't take anything. 

Regarding the traveling, I think you won't want to be in the car for 6 hours the day of ER, but the next day I think you might be ok. I'm not sure if I would have been ok with a 6 hour car ride yesterday but I think most people recover a little better than I have (people with fewer eggs). I don't think you will have to cancel your vacation because the doctor can always send an order to a lab in SC to do the blood draw there. Do a search to see if there's a quest lab near where you will be staying.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - You are one tough cookie! I'm such a wimp I'm sure I'll have to take the heavy stuff even I'm almost certain I'll have MUCH few eggs than you!

Thanks everyone for the traveling advice, I'm glad the general consensus is that I wouldn't have to cancel our vacation. We're going to where I grew up so I'm very familiar with the hospital there. Like you suggested, I'm sure they could just send a blood order. I'll just ask the nurse when it gets closer to the time.


----------



## dc608

I took the heavy stuff ;) I probably didn't need it, but didn't want to pass up a chance!


----------



## notoptimistic

haha DC - actually guys, I am not that tough... it is more than I'm scared that drugs like vicodin or whatever they were going to prescribe will make me sick. I once took either vicodin or percoset after my wisdom teeth surgery many years back and it made me very nauseous.


----------



## whattheiveff

I still think you're tough.:winkwink:


----------



## septbride

Yeah, I do feel lucky to be so close to BWH -- I can sneak out to shorter appointments and be back before anyone notices. I've been SO impressed with BWH's timeliness, too...when I went for my HSG I was back at my desk in less than an hour! 

Whatthe, I agree with what the others said about travel. Seems like the beta should be easy to do from SC.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, you do sound kinda tough...I will be VERY happy to take any painkillers handed to me! :haha:


----------



## notoptimistic

Update: someone just called me from Brigham to tell me what time I am scheduled to go in tomorrow for my transfer. Of course, using my most annoyed-sounding voice, I explained to the woman that I left a message at Newton Wellesley several hours ago telling them I decided to do a 5 day transfer so I didn't understand why they were telling me I am scheduled for tomorrow. Once I calmed down and listened, she explained that what they got my message and what they are going to do is schedule me for tomorrow anyway, and then call me in the morning to tell me whether to come in for my appointment that day, or to come in on Monday. This determination will be made based on my embryo quality. Boy am I relieved!


----------



## dc608

Good news!! I can't wait to hear how it turns out! I bet your embryo quality will be good, and you can wait until Day 5! Then the 2ww wait begins--which isn't really a full 2ww, but even more torturous!!


----------



## whattheiveff

That's great news and I'm sure takes away a lot of worry!


----------



## septbride

Great news and very cool that they are basing the transfer decision on the quality of the embryos!


----------



## notoptimistic

So much to update you guys on! I ended up going to the brigham ER yesterday around 5pm after telling the nurse I was concerned that I was still sore and sometimes getting pain in my shoulder and chest. Honestly the main reason I called the nurse though was because I had some stringy blood when I wiped and I was concerned seeing that two days after surgery. She spoke with my doctor and called me back telling me they wanted me to go to the ER to be evaluated, so I did. About five hours later I went home. They did an EKG, bloodwork, a CT scan and X-ray of my chest, and an ultrasound. Everything was fine except for some fluid in my belly and a little higher on my sides. They think the fluid may have caused the shooting pains and shoulder pain. I was very thankful that someone from our doctors' practice was there to talk to and also keep the ER doctors in check bc the ER docs seemed to have very little knowledge of what is typical and non worrisome after egg retrieval surgery. They had been alarming me with talk of the possibility of blood clots and liver irritation. Anyway, the doc from repro/endo doesn't think I have ohss, which is good. My ovaries looked fine - good blood flow. She said the fluid is normal after surgery and was probably causing the pain up my side/chest area to my shoulder. Not a blood clot!

I was so happy to go home last night! The best news just came about 20 mins ago - a phone call from the lab telling me I'm the perfect candidate for a day 5 transfer bc I have many excellent quality embryos. I pressed him for more info and he told me that at least half of my embryos are perfect!! Yay!! Feeling good!


----------



## dc608

Omg! I'm so excited for you, one that you can do a 5 day, and two you don't have OHSS! That is really scary about all your symptoms and the ER! That's really great there was an OB on that knew what to do! I hope you relax the rest of the weekend and have a great and uneventful transfer on Monday!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oh my goodness, 5 hours in the ER does not sound fun, but I'm glad you got the all clear. FANTASTIC news about your embryos! You are once again proving your IVF rockstar status. Hope you can enjoy the rest of your weekend and best of luck with the transfer on Monday!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Good luck tomorrow!! The transfer is pretty easy (except keeping a full bladder)! Do you know if they are doing it ultrasound guided? Mine was, and it was so cool! We could literally see the embryos being shot into the uterus!

Girls- I hope you all had a good weekend! Nausea and fatigue hit me hard this weekend... But I'm not complaining :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Notopt!! Hopefully that embryo burrows in for 9 months!

DC - im sorry you haven't felt great this weekend. Does anything help with the nausea?

All - ugh, these shots don't hurt so much going in, but I feel pretty banged up. My belly is really bruised and I have a bit of a rash at the injections sites. I had to take a nap on both Saturday and today. I also had a dream that I didn't respond and my cycle was cancelled, so now I'm very worried about that. Hopefully I'll feel more positive tomorrow!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls! Thanks again for all the encouragement. I've been feeling pretty anxious over the weekend. I am still sore and worried this won't work. I go in tomorrow - transfer at 12:15, but I need to be there an hour before.

Dc- they didn't tell me whether they would use ultrasound - I think I'd want that to see that! Do you think it's ok for me to go in alone? My husband could take off work but I am not sure if that's necessary. I'm not sure how to deal with the bladder thing - do I start drinking a lot of water when I get there? Can you fill you bladder in an hour? Sorry about the morning sickness - or is it all day sickness? 

Whatthe - have you been just injecting in the stomach? If so, maybe try the thighs. Alternating sites does help! Btw - very rare to have a cancelled cycle. Good luck with the blood test tomorrow!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Oh the dreams!! Ugh. I have no advice, but I definately feel you! Like notopt said it's rare they have to cancel, so try to take comfort in that!

Notopt- I felt pretty bad until a day or two after the transfer, so it's probably normal to still not feel great. Actually in the last week my ovaries have started to feel better, so it just takes time. It's not necessary for your husband to be there, mine came, but only for moral support... I actually held the nurses hand and not his anyways, haha! It's so hard to think positively, but everything has worked out great so far, just keep thinking positive thoughts! Do you think you will wait for the beta or will you POAS?


----------



## dc608

Oh, and as far as dealing with the full bladder... I went there with basically a full bladder, and kept drinking when I got there. I got so uncomfortable, they let me go a little before the procedure. I don't recommend doing what I did :) Because after the transfer, they make you lay for 10 minutes, and I had to pee sooooo bad! You're probably good if you have a little something to drink before going, then have some while your waiting. Good luck today!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck today! That full bladder business sounds very uncomfortable! Hopefully its quick and painless.

Thanks for the words of encouragement....I guess I'll know more info tomorrow after my B/D.


----------



## whattheiveff

Also...DC and Notopt - Do you remember when you started "feeling" your ovaries? I guess I'm only on day 4, but my only real symptoms were that last night I had what felt like a cross between gas pains and cramps.


----------



## notoptimistic

I think I am being paranoid. I was weighed in the emergency room friday night and was about 124.6 or something like that, then I used my scale this morning and I was 126 point something ... I haven't used my scale in ages and I assume weight can differ depending on the scale? I was also in a lot of pain overnight. I hope it's not OHSS :( My doctor called to check in on me this morning and I told him I was still very sore. He said they'd check me out today at the transfer. He did say my soreness might be because I'm not taking painkillers, so just about 10 minutes ago I gave it and popped two extra strength tylenol. I hope that helps. I also have some nausea the past two nights but it went away as soon as I ate dinner. I may just be very anxious.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I wouldn't worry about the weight gain. Varying 2 lbs from scale to scale is pretty normal. I also think your body can fluctuate 2 lbs within 1 day! I'm so sorry you're still sore....it sounds like producing that many eggs really took its toll. I'm glad they're going to check you out today at the transfer...hopefully its all worth it in the end! Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Definitely don't worry about the 2 pounds! Especially being weighed on two different scales. With OHSS, they look for like a 5-10 pound gain overnight! I'm sure you are just really nervous :/ You will start to feel better this week! Physically at least, mentally, I'm still not there yet!

Whatthe- I started feeling my ovaries probably 2-3 days before they told me to trigger.

This morning I woke up super nauseous, and ran downstairs to find something to eat. I was able to handle 2 strawberries. Then I went upstairs to use the bathroom and shower, and there was a tiny tiny tiny spec of blood on the toilet paper (honestly it looked like a strawberry seed- and I'm wondering if somehow in my half sleep/half pukey state that could have somehow happened?!). I cried for 10 minutes, then pulled myself together. I have gone to the bathroom several times since, and there has been nothing. I called the nurse though, and she told me not to worry about it! (Like I can help it!!)... The worrying will never end :/


----------



## septbride

Wow, notopt, thinking of you this morning and hoping all goes smoothly. Very glad to hear that they're checking you out. As the others said, it sounds like this might be because you were an egg retrieval rock star! 

Whatthe, I completely understand your fears about a cancelled cycle. I'm really concerned about that too...so worried that with my AMH level, I won't respond to the drugs. Hope all goes well with your bloodwork...fingers crossed! 

I took my last BCP last night and am now sitting tight to see if I get a period. Waiting, waiting!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Like the nurse said, I'm sure the little spot was nothing to worry about, but I totally understand why you'd be a nervous wreck. I guess the worrying never stops! Hope you can distract yourself a bit today.

Septbride - Hope your period comes soon so you can have your baseline and get started! Don't make the same mistake I did and go in before you have a day of full flow though! Having an extra B/D is no fun.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- How'd it go today?! Did you get "baby'd" :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. Transfer went fine although I guess my bladder wasn't as full as they like. They still managed. I felt like I had to pee so I can't imagine having it any fuller. They put in one blastocyst. They didn't give me any details on it really - they said it was a high quality one - the best one and that it was looking like I'd have several to freeze. I won't know until tomorrow how many will make it to freezing. I don't understand how everyone on baby and bump seem to know the grades of they embryos right away and for some reason they didn't tell me. Oh yea, when the doctor pressed on my belly and I let out a little "yelp" she was like "oh you are very distended, maybe we shouldn't do the transfer. It's just going to get worse if you get pregnant". I convinced her I was fine. 

I went home with a picture of my blastocyst - very cute, looks just like me! (j/k)


----------



## dc608

Congrats! And good luck making it through the next week, it's a tough wait, but hopefully will be worth it! I have my fingers crossed for you! 

That is weird you didn't get the stats! I requested to take a copy home with me! It's all foreign to me though! Probably better off without it! The blastocyt are amazing, right?


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations!! How are you feeling?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I slept pretty well last night. I decided to work from home today but I am feeling a little better. Still got a couple shooting pains this morning but they went away quickly. Anyway, I'm excited because I got a call from the nurse and she told me they froze 13 embryos!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - So glad to hear you're feeling better and taking it easy today. Did the doctor give you any instructions for the next few days as far as activities to avoid or foods to eat/avoid? When is your beta? Thats so awesome you have 13 embryos in the freezer! You must be thrilled. 

Septbride - any sign of AF?

Everyone - I had my estradiol test and pre-op appointment today. No results yet, but the anesthesiologist was very nice. I ended up having to wait a while and saw 2 husbands going to give their sample and then coming back. Poor things, they looked so uncomfortable!


----------



## dc608

13?!?! Holy Crap!! You will never have to do IVF again!! You can do FET's and have a million little babies :) That's awesome!

So just when I thought the blood work was over... I was just stuck 3 times!! With the combo of my tiny little blood yesterday, and I got in a car accident this morning, they wanted to do an ultrasound and blood work, just for peace of mind. The accident wasn't bad, just rear ended by a truck when I was merging on the highway, my poor little car! But I got pretty worked up about it, and was kinda stressing, which made me start cramping! So I'm off for an ultrasound now at 11- hoping everything still looks good!

Glad you're feeling a little better!! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Thats terrible! As if you needed any more stress. Good luck with the ultrasound...it sounds like everything is fine, but let us know how it goes!

All - PatientGateway says my estradiol is 546. That seems high....no word from the nurse yet.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- How many days have you been doing the stimulations? High is good, it means your responding! And they can always lessen the dose if they think it is getting too high too quick.

Just got back from my ultrasound! Baby is all good :) Measuring 9 weeks, 179 beats per minute. It looks more like a gummy bear now than a peanut. The little limbs have started to form. I have a bruise on my uterus, that they said can happen when the embryos were trying to implant, which probably caused the bleeding yesterday.


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Notopt, glad you're starting to feel better. I can't believe how many embryos you got!! That is amazing. What a success story. 

Whatthe, what was the upshot of the anesthesiologist appointment -- do they just go through the process so you know what to expect? Good luck with the estradiol test. Do you know what levels are good? Yeah I can imagine the guys looked uncomfortable, poor things! I know my husband is weirded out by having to "produce a sample" while I'm being put under anesthetic! 

DC, what a scary morning!! So glad everything looks good on the ultrasound. What a huge relief. 

No update on my end, just trying to stay patient! No sign of AF, though I do feel pretty yucky. I think I might be getting strep or something. They'll let me go ahead with stims if I have that, right?!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - I'm glad the ultrasound showed all is well! Thats interesting about your bruised uterus....I didn't know that could happen! I'm on day 6 of stims, hopefully my estradiol number is where they want it. I was worried I wouldn't respond at all, so I guess this is good?

Sept -Apparently they require everyone to have a pre-op appointment with the anesthesiologist just to go over everything that happens. They will schedule it for a day when you're already coming for B/Ds or U/S. She asked me a bunch of questions about prior anesthesia experiences, allergies, heart conditions, etc. Bummer about the strep....don't you do accupuncture? If so, hopefully they can fend off the bug!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - they didnt really give me any instructions on what to do and what not to do or regarding food - just no hot tubs, steam baths, or heavy exercise. I'm sure you will be hearing from the nurse very soon. Let us know what she said about the estradiol - I bet it is fine. Everyone reacts differently - that's what they told me - they told me to try not to compare myself with others. The good news is your first ultrasound will be in two days most likely and then you will really see how you are starting to respond. 

dc= sorry to hear about the car accident - glad you and baby are ok!

sept - hopefully you aren't getting strep .. I'm not sure if that would prevent you from doing the stims. If you think you might be coming down with it maybe you should get it checked out asap to get rid of it as quickly as possible, if antibiotics are necessary.

all: still surprised we have 13 embryos that made it to day 5 freezing! I am soooo glad because I really don't know if I could ever go through egg retrieval surgery again. It is 6 days later and I am finally starting to feel normal again!


----------



## whattheiveff

Everyone - Just heard from the nurse. She said my estradiol was very good, but they're reducing the gonal f from 150 to 112.5 and the menopur from 2 vials to 1 vial. The diluted lupron will stay the same. I'm also supposed to go back tomorrow morning for another B/D and U/S.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, thanks for the rundown of the anesthesiology appointment. That's great about your estradiol -- yay, you're responding! 

Notopt, I still can't believe you got that many either! I'm pretty sure it would take me 3 ERs to get that many. Go you! 

I will go to the doc if I don't feel better tomorrow. I'm not sure what's up -- my throat feels better, but I've been nauseous and haven't had any appetite since yesterday. I guess that could be the BCP, which I finished on Sunday night. My body is probably a little confused.


----------



## septbride

Oh, and apparently my insurance covers Follistim but not Gonal-F, so my doc has switched me to that one. Not sure if there's much of a difference between them.


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies-mind if I join? I live about and hour away from Boston! I am starting my first IVF cycle this month-I think 5 more days of BCPs, had my second lupron shot tonight. DH & I are both 23 years old and before this month were naturally ttc since Sept. 2011. We found out from our FS that we needed to go right to IVF with ICSI due to DH's severely low sperm count and poor motility.


----------



## almosthere

& I am having my IVF ER & ET (predicted) around 1st week of Sept at Lexington's Reproductive Science Center (RSC)!!


----------



## whattheiveff

AlmostThere - Welcome! How have you liked RSC thus far? How are you doing with the injections? Do you give them yourself or does Husband do it?

Septbride - Hope you're feeling better today! I think that Follistim is the exact same thing as Gonal F. 

DC - I hope today is less eventful than yesterday! 

Notopt - How are you feeling today? Do you know when your beta is?

Everyone - Had my U/S and B/D this morning. I'm interested/nervous to hear the results because I've been feeling a lot of pressure down there. While I'm glad I'm responding, now I'm worried about going too far, too fast. I guess its always something!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I also think follistim is the same as gonal - follistim may just be the generic brand. I used follistim. How are you feeling today? I bet you are just feeling the effects of coming off the birth control pills.

dc- Did you have any implantation signs? I don't feel anything right now, just some bloating.

whatthe - I also was feeling pressure down there at that point.. it got pretty bad toward the end to a point where I couldn't imagine going even one more day. By the way, as the nurse told me and my husband, the ER surgery doesn't deflate you, unfortunetely.


----------



## notoptimistic

oops sorry - Welcome almosthere! Stinks that you have to go right to ivf. Are you doing the long luteal protocol?


----------



## whattheiveff

Estradiol is 824.....


----------



## almosthere

whatthe-thanks for the welcome! So far I LOVE RSC-the office is so comforting and I just immediately got a good feeling from my FS who was reccomended by my fantastic OBGYN office! I also enjoy that the office runs right on time, even early if I get there early, and that they have monitering offices so close by for me.

notoop-I beleive it is the long protocol, althogh my FS did not differentiate the two and/or tell me about which I was doing. I think long, because my process will be about 6 weeks long-I started BCPs, and am taking lueprolide for about 2 weeks, then I start stimming, monitering every other day, then trigger. Sounds like a long process to me!! haha


----------



## almosthere

And whatthe-I am sure you will be just fine!

nottoop-I am not sure about the meanings of numbers yet-I am having my US and a E2 test the 23rd though....what is a number I should expect?


----------



## dc608

Hi all :) Welcome AlmostThere! You have you're age on your side, that's for sure!! Are you and your husband HS sweethearts? 

Yes, so far today has been A LOT less eventful, boring even :) I have my appt with the high risk nurse at 1p and then the doctor at 1:40p- what are they going to do with me for so long?! I hope they do another ultrasound, I'm becoming addicted :)

Whatthe- that number sounds good to me! The exciting part is getting the ultrasound results. They can slow you down if you're responding too quickly! I was slowed down like 3 times I think! The good thing is your definitely responding!

Septbride- same thing happened to me, and I had to switch to Follstim... I was nervous, wondering why they wouldn't just prescribe that in the first place, if it worked just as good... but again, something I worried about over nothing!

Notopt- I cramped the whole 2 (err 1) week wait! I think a lot of it was from the stims, then they found a cyst on one of my ovaries, that apparently got worse with the stims, so that could have been causing the pain. Other than that, I felt just as crappy as I did going through the whole process, and way more emotional, doubtful, and sad. I POAS 6dp3dt and got the lightest line ever, and it kept getting darker each day. I didn't want to wait for the BETA because I wanted to be prepared for bad news from the nurse. But some people wait and can handle it emotionally- not me!!


----------



## dc608

LOL- Notopt, I just noticed your little 13 freezer babies in your signature :) Cute!


----------



## almosthere

Hi DC!

Yes I am so happy I always wanted children super young-especialluy after finding out we need lots of ttc assistance!!!

We are kind of HS sweethearts-we met when we were both in high school, but he was a year ahead of me and went to a different school in a dif town. I was in highschool when I got married, but dh was already graduated!!!! :wedding:


----------



## almosthere

dc sorry about the cyst-I had one on my left ovary and it was VERY painful for about a straight week-I though I was actually pregnant-even got a horrib evap, but turned out it was just a evap, not a bfp and not preg. cramps =(

However, lots of cysts can go away as mine did not needing any treatment! Also-sorry it had been so emotionally hard on you-I have gone through so many down times, and am so sick of seeing BFNS!! I hope to see your BFP soon!


----------



## dc608

Almostthere- I apparently have had the cyst since I started my period years ago, just the stims aggravated it. It feel better now tho :) I did get my BFP after the first IVF. I am currently 9 weeks and 1 day (but who's counting) pregnant!


----------



## almosthere

ooo heheehe sorry I missed that in your siggy!!! All this ivf talk is still new/confusing to me!! AND CONGRATSS!!!!! =) I have been seeing lots of first time success with ivf and I really hope I get the lucky first bfp with my ivf and icsi!!!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! 

Welcome, almostthere! 

Notopt, how are you feeling? Your frozen embies are so cute! 

Whatthe, that sounds like a good estradiol number. Sorry you're feeling all that pressure. As DC said, it is so good you're responding, so perhaps they can slow you down if needed. 

As for me, AF seems to be here. I need to see how it goes today and then will go in for an u/s tomorrow morning or Friday morning, depending. Whatthe, could you remind me when you got AF/how much later you went for your first u/s? I don't have full flow yet and don't want to go two days in a row! 

Oh and that sounds right re: Follistim. I don't care which it is, I just want to get started! My drugs have arrived and are sitting patiently in the fridge. 






notoptimistic said:


> sept - I also think follistim is the same as gonal - follistim may just be the generic brand. I used follistim. How are you feeling today? I bet you are just feeling the effects of coming off the birth control pills.
> 
> dc- Did you have any implantation signs? I don't feel anything right now, just some bloating.
> 
> whatthe - I also was feeling pressure down there at that point.. it got pretty bad toward the end to a point where I couldn't imagine going even one more day. By the way, as the nurse told me and my husband, the ER surgery doesn't deflate you, unfortunetely.


----------



## septbride

Also, I'm still not feeling too great. No appetite and a little nauseous. But now that AF is showing up, I do think it makes sense that my body is behaving this way! Thanks for asking, ladies!


----------



## notoptimistic

hey girls - glad you like my cute frozen baby ;) I was contemplating putting 13 of those there but thought maybe that would annoy people. I am glad I have them as back up in case this cycle is a failure. I wish I had cramping or some type of symptoms right now, but I just don't. Just some bloating. :(

sept- glad AF is here. I had spotting for two days then got the full flow the morning of my ultrasound. That was sooooooooooo unpleasant.

whatthe - your estradiol is definitely higher than mine, and so was DC's! Mine was 208 on cd 6 and 629 on cd 8; hope you hear from the nurse soon re: the ultrasound results


----------



## almosthere

Stepbride have you done ivf before or is this your first cycle? Are you going to start bcps then lupron like me??? I feel like my first ivf cycle is moving at a great speedy pace although I wish it would move a bit fast so I could be in my tww already! Haha


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - How did your appointment go? Feel free to send along more ultrasound pics...I'd love to see the gummy bear!

Sept - I was spotting on Monday when I went in for my 1st baseline, then had full (and I mean full) flow beginning Tuesday morning, and had the second baseline on Thursday. I think I could have gone in on Wednesday and been fine though. Just make sure you've had full flow for at least 1 day. So excited for you to start stimming soon!

Notopt - I say put all 13 of your freezer babies in your signature! You earned them!

AlmostThere - Glad you like your clinic. You're probably one of the youngest patients they have! Hopefully the ICSI is all you'll need to get your BFP.

Everyone - Nurse just called. I have 4 measurable follicles with "more to come." They are moving my doses of Gonal F and Menopur back to where they were before (150 Gonal and 2 vials of Menopur) and I'm back again tomorrow morning. When I asked her how I was tracking, she said that I was "average." Not exactly the words of encouragement I was hoping for, but I guess I'll take it! Also, I'm amused/nervous that I'll be shooting up with the Gonal F tonight at the Bruce Springsteen concert. Nothing like needles in the public restroom at Fenway!


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, 

Almostthere, this is my first cycle. I did BCPs but no Lupron. It's incredible that you've been able to start IVF so quickly given your age! Good luck! 

Whatthe, four follicles with more catching up soon seems pretty good with our levels, right? This seems to be good news! That's a hoot that you'll be shooting up at Fenway. Have a great time at the show; I know someone who went last night (or two nights ago?) and she had a blast. 

Everyone, I spoke to the nurse and she says I can come in for the u/s tomorrow morning and start stims tomorrow night! I told her I was just spotting, and she said that's quite often as much flow as people will get after the short stint on BCP. Fingers crossed that all is well on the u/s, so excited to finally get started!


----------



## almosthere

Well as it has been shown, age does not matter when it comes to some kinds of fertility-DH has poor sperm count and motility and we have been trying for a while now with no luck. The receptionist (who I did not complain about, as she is nice and must not understand how they way she spoke to me was rude and upsetting)-but anywho she looked at me and said, "you look to young to be broken" which really took me aback as for one, no one with infertility problems should be called broken-and also because I am not the infertile one, DH is! So anyways, age is just a number, until your clock starts ticking of course....either a couple is fertile or infertile. DH and I were just as shocked as the receptionist and I bet money that my OBGYN was not expecting this either....but I am just happy to be to fortunute to get to do IVF and not be told I need to wait by doctors and my insurance!


----------



## almosthere

and septbride how exciting-sounds like you are on a short protocol?? =)


----------



## almosthere

whatthe-bahahahaha!!! that is awsome-you just made my night-hope it is nice and sanitary for ya!! I am waiting to go out with the girls tonight but DH ended up working HUGE amount of O.T and so I cant go until I get my lupron shot,, ughh!!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I have another question for you...I just got my drugs and they only sent me ten vials of Menopur, but they want me on four vials every day. Did this happen to you? I guess the pharmacy can overnight more drugs in a few days, but it seems kind of strange. 





whattheiveff said:


> DC - How did your appointment go? Feel free to send along more ultrasound pics...I'd love to see the gummy bear!
> 
> Sept - I was spotting on Monday when I went in for my 1st baseline, then had full (and I mean full) flow beginning Tuesday morning, and had the second baseline on Thursday. I think I could have gone in on Wednesday and been fine though. Just make sure you've had full flow for at least 1 day. So excited for you to start stimming soon!
> 
> Notopt - I say put all 13 of your freezer babies in your signature! You earned them!
> 
> AlmostThere - Glad you like your clinic. You're probably one of the youngest patients they have! Hopefully the ICSI is all you'll need to get your BFP.
> 
> Everyone - Nurse just called. I have 4 measurable follicles with "more to come." They are moving my doses of Gonal F and Menopur back to where they were before (150 Gonal and 2 vials of Menopur) and I'm back again tomorrow morning. When I asked her how I was tracking, she said that I was "average." Not exactly the words of encouragement I was hoping for, but I guess I'll take it! Also, I'm amused/nervous that I'll be shooting up with the Gonal F tonight at the Bruce Springsteen concert. Nothing like needles in the public restroom at Fenway!


----------



## dc608

Good morning ladies! 

Septbride- that is great that you could go for your baseline ultrasound this morning! Yay, moving right along!!

Whatthe- I got a good chuckle that you had to shoot up at Bruce! How'd it go? I'm going to to see him Saturday in Foxboro! I can't wait! I had to give myself an injection once in a restaurant bathroom, I made my best friend come with me and squeeze my thigh! So you went for an ultrasound this morning too, right? 

I'm sure time is dragging for everyone else, but seeing you guys go through the process seems so much quicker than me! I guess it's different when you're the one giving shots to yourself everyday and going in for almost daily monitoring (or it will get there soon!!).

Almostthere- OMG, that's horrible about the receptionist! Some people just don't think before they talk.

Notopt- how are you feeling? Don't worry about the lack of cramps, I'm sure your lil babe is just floating around looking for a good spot to call home for the next 9 months :)

And now, my appt! It went really well. They didn't do too much, had to pee in a cup, blood pressure, and weight. I am over due for a pap smear, and they were going to give me one yesterday, but decided to wait until after the baby, because it can cause some bleeding, and I am a Nervous Nelly as it is! 

I have to see my neurologist, because of my history of seizures... I have been off meds for about a year, and haven't had a seizure in about 5 years, but I guess the chance of seizures go up during pregnancy, so the doctor just wants me to check in with the neurologist. 

I am also going to see a generic counselor. My older sister has Achondroplasia, which is a form of dwarfism. It was a spontaneous genetic mutation, but she still wants me to see a specialist, just to confirm my children are not likely to have the condition as well. I called my other sister last night, who is 8 months pregnant, and she told me her doctors confirmed there was no risk.

My next ultrasound isn't until Sept 6 (I'll be 12.5 weeks) but she said I can come in for weekly fetal heart checks with the nurse if it helps calm me. I guess they offer that to anyone with past miscarriages to help ease their fears. I asked if I could pop in daily! 

And that was about it! Let me find the ultrasound and attach it to the next message!


----------



## dc608

Here is the little gummy bear!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







9 Weeks.pdf
File size: 119.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## almosthere

OMG DC!!! I love the the first photo as it really looks like a little gummy bear baby ahhh sooo cute!! Thanks for sharing =) And your doctor seems very intelligent-so glad he/she is having you see a neurologist to be proactive regarding you having possible seizures during pregnancy! And so sorry to hear your older sister got a form of dwarfism. My older sister had cancer before I was even born-a brain tumor. So she actually got her growth stunted due to the cancer and radiation treatments and is a legal dwarf based on her height (under 5 feet...). I look older than her!! I am actually taking her out to lunch today as she lives with my parents and enjoys days out! =)


----------



## whattheiveff

Good Morning!

Septbride - Thats awesome you can go in for your baseline today. You're off to the races! I received 4 boxes of Menopur with 5 powders each, so a total of 20 vials (enough for me for 10 days). Thats odd that they only sent you enough for 2 days, especially since you probably won't have your first real monitoring appointment until day 5 or 6 of stims. I'd ask Kathy about it, but it won't be a problem for them to overnight you more meds (or you can pick them up).

AlmostThere - Wow, that receptionist was really insensitive. How are you doing with the Lupron? Any side effects?

DC - Love the gummy bear! I'm glad your appointment went well. It sounds like you're getting a lot of attention which must ease your mind a bit! Thats great that your sister's doctor already said there was no risk of that genetic condition.

Notopt - How are you feeling? Back to normal yet?

Everyone - A few things:
1. Yesterday when I was walking home from work I saw a pregnant woman walking down the street smoking a cigarette. Seriously?? I was furious.

2. The concert was awesome, but I chickened out and did my shot early before we left for the show. Icing the injection area for 3-5 minutes has become somewhat of a crutch for me and I was too nervous to do it in the bathroom. I'm such a wimp.

3. I had to have more Lupron delivered to me yesterday, but we had already left for the concert so they dropped it at the wrong condo! The neighbors are out of town (thank god), so the courrier wedged the package between the grate and the door. There I was at midnight last night, soaking wet from the rain, on my hands and knees with scissors trying to cut the Lupron out of the package so it would fit through the grate. I was very nervous someone would call the police!

4. Went for B/D and U/S this morning. 3rd day in a row and I can't imagine I'll trigger before Saturday so I'll have at least 2 more days of this. I'm exhausted both physically and mentally. At this point I feel like I'm just on autopilot: 5am alarm, shots, U/S, B/D, work by 7:45, go home, another shot, bed, repeat. The B/D this morning was not good and my arm still hurts. The injections are also starting to hurt a little more because my belly is so tender. DC and NotOpt - did you have continuous pressure in your ovaries or was it just on and off throughout the day? Mine is on and off, so when its on I'm uncomfortable, and when its off I'm worried I'm not responding enough.


----------



## dc608

Thanks guys, the gummy is pretty cute, huh :) I can't wait to find out the sex. I'm thinking girl, my husband is thinking boy. As long as it's healthy and stays in my belly for 9 months, I don't care what it is!

I saw a pregnant woman smoking AND pan handling the other day!! I hate regular pan handlers that smoke, but a pregnant lady?! I wanted to say something, but chose my safety first :)

That is too funny about stealing your own Lupron!!

I remember getting to the point where I was about to break! It is totally mentally exhausting!! Just when you think you can't take anymore, you trigger!! :) You are almost there!!

My uncomfortableness was definitely on and off! One minute I thought I was going to explode, and the next I felt absolutely fine! There was definitely more pressure when I had to pee! Let us know your results, I'm sure you are responding just fine, better than "average" :)


----------



## almosthere

Oh whatthe-so sorry you had such a tough time last night!! And I third how frustrating it is to see a pregnant woman smoke-ugh!! And also, I second how silly it is that you needed to steal your own lupron-I would have done the same!! you go girl!

And no side effects with the lupron yet. No bruising really..perhaps just more of a tender/bloated stomach although I have been eating quite poorly due to stress...and perhaps cramping a bit after the injection but only very brief...no hot flashes yet thank goodness!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

It's getting tougher to keep up with all these posts. 

dc- very cute picture of baby ;) it's cool how at this point you can see that it actually is a baby compared to earlier scans where it just looks like a blob. 

whatthe- my uncomfortableness was also on and off ... I think until the morning of egg retrieval when I felt like I was going to pop. I totally understand about being on autopilot. You are soooo close! Can't wait to hear your follicle count later! Glad you had a good time at the concert - it was probably a good distraction. I have to keep reminding myself to try to live life while I'm doing all this waiting. 

all: was feeling pretty good yesterday and still am today - had some mild pressure/"cramping" in the car coming into work this morning and noticed last night that - boy am I bloated!! I look like I'm already showing and I might not even be pregnant. I sought reassurance from my husband last night that my tummy isn't usually this big! :)


----------



## septbride

DC, great pic of the baby! 

Whatthe, you poor thing, having to steal your own Lupron! As if this process isn't crazy enough as it is. You poor thing doing b/d and u/s three days in a row. 

Notopt, here's hoping that the cramping is the embryo making itself a home.

All: I had my baseline u/s this morning and am really hoping that the results are good and I can get going. I know I had a couple of cysts when they did my antral follicle count, so I hope those have gone away and all is well. 

I talked to the pharmacy and it's my insurance company's fault that I didn't get enough Menopur. They will only approve 10 vials at a time, and I'm supposed to start on 4 vials per day tomorrow morning, which of course means I'm without meds as of Sunday. And they won't let me order refills every two days. Pretty stressed and needing to get this resolved today. How can the insurance company NOT be familiar with this process by now?!


----------



## whattheiveff

ok, now i'm freaking out. my estradiol was only 940 today. yesterday it was 824. i also have felt very little pressure yesterday and today. glad i get to wait 3+ hours to find out whats going on.


----------



## septbride

It might just mean that they need to bump your dosages back up for a day or two? 




whattheiveff said:


> ok, now i'm freaking out. my estradiol was only 940 today. yesterday it was 824. i also have felt very little pressure yesterday and today. glad i get to wait 3+ hours to find out whats going on.


----------



## dc608

Yea, hopefully they will bump up your doses and you'll be good to go!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - And that's another reason to hate insurance companies. Brigham should be able to talk some sense into them. I wonder if Brigham has their own supply of fertility drugs just as back up in case people run into these situations? Keep us posted.

whatthe- I am also guessing they will increase your dose.. They probably dropped it prematurely.


----------



## septbride

My nurse was really annoyed when I gave her the update. She called and set them straight -- 30 vials heading my way overnight!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - thats awesome you got your meds straightened out. insurance companies are the worst and cause so much stress!


i really hope they at least saw some additional follicle growth this morning. regarding the meds, they had dropped them down on tuesday but then raised them back to normal yesterday. just when i started to get a little hope because i was actually responding, this happens. ugh.


----------



## septbride

I think it's sorted out now? I'll believe it when the meds are safely in my fridge! 

Ugh, so stressful waiting to see if you're responding. Maybe it will take you another day to see your estradiol climbing again? Sorry. I know I will be feeling the same way in a few days.


----------



## almosthere

oh goodness, the wait must be killing you whatthe!! sorry this process feels so slow sometimes! :/

sept-don't you just LOVE insurance companies getting in the way of things?? They almost delayed my IVF cycle as I had to wait to get approved even after I already told my insurance I was planning on doing IVF and they approved me for all the meds but not the procedure itself....!!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, thanks for the words of encouragement but after speaking with the nurse, I feel pretty hopeless. I still have only 4 measurable follicles (3 on the right, 1 on the left) that are "pretty good sized" which means I could trigger as early as tomorrow. When I expressed surprise that they would trigger me with only 4 follicles, she said that its not definite I would trigger tomorrow and there were several smaller ones they are hoping will catch up. They are increasing my Gonal F to 225, and my Menopur to 3 vials, and I'm going back in tomorrow morning for another U/S and B/D. What killed me was she told me that this was only my 1st IVF and if I don't get pregnant the team will review my cycle to figure out how they can optimize my response going forward. I'm sure she was trying to make me feel better but to my ears, it sounded like I shouldn't count on this cycle working and that hopefully I'll have better luck next time. Today has not been a good day :nope:


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry to hear this. I think they will trigger you with as few as four follicles, right? I asked Dr. Fox about this back in July and it sounded as though they are sometimes willing to move forward with a small amount of follicles, as long as they're a good size. Ugh. Thinking of you. 

Bad day for me as well. My u/s showed a complex cyst so I can't start stims. Have to go back on the pill for 10 more days and hope it resolves. There is no friggin end to all of this.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - so sorry to hear this :( It seems like a bad news day for this thread. Hopefully a couple of those smaller ones will show signs of catching up tomorrow. I would think that even though you may have only a few eggs, they are probably very good quality because you are young. I know it is so cliche, but it does only take one and for people under 35 they really push to only transfer one at a time anyway. Not sure if this is helping you at all. I'm trying!

sept- yikes, that stinks. Do they think it will resolve on its own? The worst part of IVF is all the waiting... the worst part of infertility treatments in general.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe and Septbride, you guys must be really bummed :/ I'm sorry you weren't getting the news you hoped for... but you are in really good hands at BWH! They can make things happen :) It just may take longer than we all want!

Whatthe, I know this doesn't mean much now, but it only takes 1 egg!! And it sounds like you have 4!! People get pregnant every month naturally with just one egg, so your really increasing your odds!!

Septbride, that really sucks about the cyst. This whole thing is such a period of ups and downs... one day you'll look back and see how worth it it was!

Hope you all have relaxing afternoons and get some better news tomorrow.


----------



## notoptimistic

I wish we could all think like "outsiders". It seems like everyone I've told about ivf thinks it's going to work for me, except me. People on the "outside" see that I am going through the Brigham program, and they think for sure it will work!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Bummer about the cysts. I know how much you wanted to start stimming, but hopefully the BCPs will clear them right up and you'll have beautiful ovaries to grow beautiful eggs. And yes, it sounds like they would trigger me with only 4 follicles, which is why I'm concerned. It seems to me like my chances of even 1 of those 4 making it to transfer are slim.

Again, thanks everyone for trying to make me feel better. I've always known that I wouldn't make a lot of eggs, and you're right, it only takes 1. I've been feeling the pressure on my left side today so hopefully lefty can produce more than 1 follicle. I guess what really upset me is when the nurse started talking about the review after a failed cycle. I need to get that out of my head.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, maybe those smaller follicles will get going overnight and they can let you grow them all together for a day or two before triggering. I'm sorry today sucks so badly. 

Thanks for the encouragement, girls. I just talked to the nurse and the cyst I currently have is not the same one they saw on my last u/s in June. So that's good. I had been worried it was sticking around forever and I would never be able to start stims. So back on the pill I go. I'm so incredibly frustrated that nothing has gone right in this entire TTC process. With my levels and my age, I really didn't have an extra year to waste. Arg!!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - good luck this morning, hope you get some good news today 

sept - I feel your frustration. Time is going by so fast. I keep thinking if this doesn't work, then that's another couple months of set back for me.


----------



## dc608

Thinking of you all today!! :)

Whatthe- another thought... I had 8 or 9 measurable follicles at trigger, but by the time I went in for the retrieval, that number had doubled. They had either matured and/or had missed some in the count! I have a good feeling for you :) Hang in there!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning ladies, I really can't thank you enough for your words. After a seriously ugly cry yesterday evening, this morning I feel oddly relaxed about the whole thing. While I'm sure the doctor HOPED I'd produce a bunch of eggs, my past history/test results showed that this was unlikely so I really shouldn't be surprised about what's happening. Worst case scenario is I trigger tonight and have 4 eggs....its better than zero and hopefully they're decent quality. Better case scenario is a few follicles caught up, my estradiol is rising like it should, and I get one more day to grow before trigger. The good news is that the nurse was right (even if I didn't want to hear it at the time) about the cycle review. Even though I'm a poor responder, my doctor was hesitant to put me on the flare protocol because of my age. So at least I have that as an option if/when this cycle is a bust. Lastly, I'm prepared to move on to donor eggs if thats what we need to do. So, all in all, I'm prepared for the worst, hoping for the best. 

Sept and Notopt - It seems like if a cycle doesn't work, you can jump into another cycle pretty quickly. I think if you have frozen embies you can do a FET the very next month!


----------



## almosthere

keeping you in my prayers whatthe!! really hoping you get your miracle ivf baby!!!! It only takes ONE eggy =)


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, any new developments? So sorry you had a rough night. I was right there with you. Cried a lot and then treated myself to a giant glass of wine. It sounds like you've got a great sense of perspective about the next set of possible scenarios, so that will definitely help you get through the next stage. Even if you do trigger with 4 follicles, you'll still have a strong chance of getting one good embryo. 

Do you know why our doc was hesitant to put you on the flare protocol? Is that usually for older women? 

I feel the same way about donor eggs at this point. At first the whole thing sounded wrong, but now I'm just fed up with this process that I haven't even started yet. 

That's good news about being able to jump into a new cycle quickly!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- I did notice on another thread that it seems like you can jump into a FET pretty quickly after an IVF failure. I feel like I am trying to mentally prepare myself for a failure but I'm sure I'll be devastated nonetheless if it does fail. I really do think your embryos will be good quality. Age is on your side, although I know you probably feel like your age is doing nothing for you right now. 

Girls: I could use a glass of wine. This tww is killing me. I just have a feeling it isn't going to work out. I've been reading other forums and it seems like people who do 5 day transfers get all these symptoms like cramps and sore boobs, etc really early on..like 2 or 3 days after the transfer. My boobs are sore, but not any more sore than they usually are after I ovulate. I've had some bloating but no real cramping. Also, I've read that people get postivie hpt at 5dp5dt and I am 4 days past and I can't imagine getting a positive tomorrow when I don't even feel any pregnancy symptoms. That being said, I don't plan on testing. I'm just going to wait for my blood test next Friday.


----------



## whattheiveff

Well, estradiol went down. Its at 829. Not sure what that means, but I know its not good. I feel numb.

Sept - When I asked why she wasn't putting me on the most aggressive protocol, she mentioned something about another patient that had similar stats as me that over-stimmed, so I guess she wanted to be cautious. 

Notopt - I'm sure the 2WW is excruciating. Hang in there!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I think you meant to direct that to Whatthe :) If something fails for me at this point, I don't think I can jump right back in the next month :/
Isn't this 2ww the worst yet? It's like you put soooo much time and energy into it, and who knows what the outcome will be! And everything is beyond your control. I wouldn't look too much into people's symptoms, I swear some people make them up :) Everything I felt, I think was from the retrieval and the progesterone, and then I swore AF was coming towards the end. I still sometimes feel like she is! Are you on Crione? You are very strong for waiting for the Beta!! In all my months TTC, I never brought a pregnancy test, but with the IVF cycle, I tested 9 times (3 boxes of 3 tests!!).


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- woops - thankfully they let you edit. All fixed! I am on crinone. I attribute my breast soreness to the crinone. When did you start testing?

whatthe - sorry :( I guess you will just have to wait to see what the nurse says. Did the ultrasound tech tell you anything about your follicles today? Is your baseline scan report online yet? That report tells you how many antral follicles you had to start. I think they just chose the wrong protocol. They tend to be ultraconservative at the Brigham.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, Whatthe, I feel numb for you :/ Let us know what they say.

Yea, the little bit of breast soreness I do have, I also contribute to the crione. Does that make you cramp at all? I went insane on the night of 6DP3DT and tested negative, then hysterically cried myself to sleep. In another moment of insanity, I tested again the next morning (7DP3DT) and got the lightest faintest line ever. It kept getting darker everyday, and by the morning of my beta (13DP3DT) it was finally dark enough to believe.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thanks for the tip about looking at my follicle number at baseline. I didn't know I could even view that on patient gateway. If I'm reading it right, I only had 2-4 follicles on each side, so maybe this cycle was doomed from the start? 

Still haven't heard from the nurse. I'm wondering if they'll just cancel me altogether because I'm sure none of the doctors will be excited to come in on Sunday for a retrieval of 4 follicles. Also, I've read that if estradiol goes down then that points to poor egg quality, so apparently my age isn't helping me there. Anyway, I'll keep you all posted. Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer.


----------



## septbride

If it helps any, they found exactly one follicle on my baseline yesterday. I really don't think they would expect us to make any more than the number they saw on your baseline. From what I've heard, your number seems pretty good considering our AMH situation. I think you still have a good shot. 

Don't worry about being a Debbie Downer. It's all I can do not to put a brick through my window today.


----------



## notoptimistic

I think some follicles are there that can't be measured and that those follicles can grow in response to stimulation. I ended up with twice the number of follicles right before egg retrieval than I started out with at baseline, so those follicles must of been there to begin with but too tiny to measure.


----------



## notoptimistic

I really hope they don't cancel your cycle. I think you should go ahead with four follicles so at the very least you can have a better idea about egg quality.


----------



## whattheiveff

Allrighty....spoke to the nurse. Triggering tonight at 9:15pm, retrieval at 9:15am on Sunday. I still have 4 large follicles. She said their minimum estradiol level for 4 follicles was 600 and mine is 829 (apparently they look for 150-200 per mature egg). I asked if they'd ever seen success with these levels and she enthusiastically said yes, and they've even had success with only 2 follicles. So thats that. Septbride, I think I'm losing it a bit because when I read your comment about putting a brick through a window I started cackling like a crazy lady. Good grief. 

Hope you all have great weekends!


----------



## septbride

That's great that you're triggering!! You're on your way! I reread my last message to you and I apologize if it sounded discouraging. I actually meant it to sound EN-couraging. I think your ovaries seem to be doing really well. Four great follicles could be more than enough! And what notopt said is of course true...hopefully there are some little guys hiding in the wings and they'll get them in ER. 

Hope you ladies have good weekend plans. I will be heading to a spa tomorrow afternoon and won't be coming out of there for a while.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Good luck with the butt shot tonight!!! ;) That's great that the nurse seemed optimistic. I expect a full report after the ER! 

sept - enjoy your day (or is it a weekend) at the spa! We are going to dinner at my brother-in-law's house tonight so I need to get my butt moving soon and bake some cookies. On Sunday we are going to a wedding - so that will be a nice distraction.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I just cried in excitement for you (hormones!?) I'm so happy you are triggering! And I'm so happy the nurse is optimistic!! Good luck with the shot!! Yay!

Septbride- have a nice relaxing time at the spa! Good for you for treating yourself!

Notopt- cookies, mmmmm :)

I'm headed to Bruce tomorrow! My husband is so afraid I'm going to be begging to leave in the first hour... Starts at 730 and I've been going to bed at 830 these days!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Happy Saturday everyone! Trigger went well last night, didn't really hurt, just felt tingly. I cried and cried afterwards though. I just felt so overwhelmed by this cycle and that it was now completely out of my hands. There is nothing left for us to do but hope. I'm glad to be finished with injections, but there is something empowering about doing them....at least it felt like I was being proactive. My accupuncturist seemed unfazed by my follicle report and estradiol numbers. I think everyone is just being positive to make me feel better, but it's starting to work a little. Of course I still don't expect any eggs to feetilize, let alone make it to transfer, but I'm allowing myself just a tiny bit of hope that one might.

DC - have fun at Bruce tonight....he's so awesome live!

Notopt - how are you feeling? You have so much willpower to hold off testing until beta!

Sept - I'm jealous of your spa day! You certainly deserve it and I hope it makes you feel better.

Almost - thanks for your words of encouragement!


----------



## dc608

I'm do glad the shot went well for you! I hear you on all the doubting, I thought all the same things and probably cried more during the cycle than I have in my whole life combined. No one told me it was going to be so emotional. Try to stay positive, although it's nearly impossible! Good luck with the retrieval tomorrow! I will be crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - I really think you will have at least two or three to choose from for transfer and that's all you need. GoOd luck tomorrow. Remember - fill the painkiller prescription! I should have. I'm doing ok ..not feeling pregnant yet though. The wedding tomorrow will be a good distraction!

Dc- enjoy the concert tonight and don't be a party pooper and make your hubby leave early
Lol


----------



## dc608

Good Luck today!! Yes, get the meds, you won't regret it ;)

Bruce was AMAZING! And we stayed the whole time ;) Enjoy the wedding!!


----------



## almosthere

good luck with the ER whatthe!

afm been feeling sick lately, but wanted to pop in real quickly to say hello. Also I have a question-do lupron shots and stimming usually overlap, or once stimming starts, lupron stops? thanks and hope all are well and healthy!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Almost - you keep going the entire time with the lupron but usually they cut the dose in half once you start stimming!


----------



## almosthere

yay thanks for the info! I am already on shot 7 of lupron, but instead of starting at 20, I have been doing 10 units which seems low-but I think they may cut it to 5 units soon as you said! I am so excited although it stinks us ladies have to get two shots in the belly a night! Oh man! We are some tough chicas!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, they got 4 eggs and the embryologist said they all looked good. I'm home and resting. I took tomorrow off of work but I'm thinking I can probably go in...I'll see how I feel. Hopefully I get a good fertilization report tomorrow!

Hope you all had great weekends!


----------



## dc608

Great news! Can't wait to hear the stats tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed for some excellent embryos!! :)


----------



## septbride

Great news, whatthe!! Hope you're getting some well-deserved rest.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - that's great - hopefully you will have some good news later today!


----------



## almosthere

fantastic news whatthe!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

I hope no news from whatthe, means good news for whatthe!!


----------



## dc608

For some reason I don't get emails when people write on the page, so I've been checking in literally all day hoping to hear from her! Thinking good thoughts!!


----------



## almosthere

I also hope she is okay, I am sure she is fine and either resting or at work!


----------



## septbride

I know, I've been checking all day too! I hope all is well, whatthe! We're all pulling for you. 

Notopt, are you hanging in there during your wait? 

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, sorry to keep you waiting. A nurse I've never spoken to before called at 3:30 and told me that 3 out of 4 eggs were mature and 1 fertilized. She had no other information for me, other than someone would call me tomorrow to schedule my transfer. I'm pretty upset.

Here's a question for you ladies (and I realize that I'm angry and probably irrational which is why I want your input). It seems to me that I was put on the wrong protocol from the start. I know that this being my first IVF it's sort of crap shoot, so I don't blame the doctor for being conservative. That said, nothing has gone the way it should from day 1. Getting 4 eggs and having only 1 fertilize seems like a pretty unusual response especially for someone my age. Not once have I spoken to someone who could provide any answers as to why this is happening. Don't you think in these situations I should get a call from my doctor so I can ask some questions and hopefully alleviate my fears? Is it normal to get zero info about my 1 remaining embryo? I just feel like in situations where the news is not good, there should be more access to your doctor and they should be more involved. But maybe I'm asking for too much.


----------



## dc608

Yes, it would have been nice to hear from the doctor. Maybe you can put a call into her. I definitely think when you're getting less than awesome news than the doctor should call you, because obviously you are going to have questions. In regards to finding out the embryo quality, they didn't tell me either. When I asked, they said something like they don't take them out until the day of the transfer. I was also bummed about that... But figured there has to be some good reason they keep them in lock up.

Remember, they would probably only recommend transferring one, so now you don't have to choose which one! Make you feel better, probably not! But I'm trying! You did everything you could, so now it's up to chance, hoping, and praying! If you do have to do a second IVF, like so many people do, you at least know you had some response and they know where they can make improvements!

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! :)


----------



## dc608

Also, my husband just walked in as I was responding, so I filled him in a little (you guys are my forum friends to him) and he keeps saying, it only takes one, it only takes one... I have him pulling for you too! :)


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear your frustrations whatthe-I would be upset too. I got a voicemail from my assigned nurse saying I should have started lupron aug 16th when my sheet said the 13th. Even something as small as that bothers me, so I think you have the right to be upset and want more information!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - you should be able to speak to someone about your situation because it does seem unusual. You should call first thing tomorrow morning and ask for a call back from your doctor. I had to specifically ask if I could speak to my dr, dr. Hornstein the day I found out how many fertilized to see if a 5 day transfer was possible. If I hadn't asked, they would have just gone ahead with the 3 day and not given me the best possible chance of success. My doc called me back within a couple hours. You deserve a call from your doctor. Unfortunately, you need to ask for it. By the way, I don't think embryo quality can be assessed until day 3. Hope you are ok .. Please call your doc in the am!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I'm doing my best not to go crazy during this long wait! Blood test will be Friday. I've had some mild cramping/pressure throughout the day. Not feeling pregnant ..


----------



## septbride

Hi hon, 

So sorry to hear that you're upset. Just a couple quick logistical things that MIGHT make you feel better -- I'm pretty sure Kathy is out on Mondays and has someone else covering her phones. Maybe you can call her tomorrow and get a more thorough explanation? Also, she told me last week that Dr. Fox is out on vacation until later this month, so one of the other physicians would be overseeing your progress while she's out. I have felt lately as though the communication is left to the nurses a bit too much at BWH...I agree that at these critical points, it would help to talk to a physician. I felt that way last week when I got the news about my cycle being delayed. Maybe you can ask Kathy if you can talk to the attending doctor tomorrow? You deserve to know more about how strong your chances are. 

I know it must be really hard to think positive right now, but it sounds like you have a good shot with your embryo!





whattheiveff said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to keep you waiting. A nurse I've never spoken to before called at 3:30 and told me that 3 out of 4 eggs were mature and 1 fertilized. She had no other information for me, other than someone would call me tomorrow to schedule my transfer. I'm pretty upset.
> 
> Here's a question for you ladies (and I realize that I'm angry and probably irrational which is why I want your input). It seems to me that I was put on the wrong protocol from the start. I know that this being my first IVF it's sort of crap shoot, so I don't blame the doctor for being conservative. That said, nothing has gone the way it should from day 1. Getting 4 eggs and having only 1 fertilize seems like a pretty unusual response especially for someone my age. Not once have I spoken to someone who could provide any answers as to why this is happening. Don't you think in these situations I should get a call from my doctor so I can ask some questions and hopefully alleviate my fears? Is it normal to get zero info about my 1 remaining embryo? I just feel like in situations where the news is not good, there should be more access to your doctor and they should be more involved. But maybe I'm asking for too much.


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning! Back at work today. Physically, I could have gone yesterday but mentally I was a mess. Still am, to be honest.  Hopefully I can hold it together until 5pm. Thanks everyone for your advice and support. I left a message for Kathy this morning asking to speak to Dr. Fox because I felt like I deserved more information/explanation than what had been given to me. I'm hoping to hear back soon, although I'm sure I won't hear anything until after 2pm. 

Notopt - I'm thinking about you this week. Isn't cramping a good sign? Only a few more days until you know! I'm still impressed with your willpower to not POS. 

Sept - How was your spa day? Are you feeling any better?

Almost - Did you get your lupron straightened out? Did you end up starting early? Thats crazy that you were told 2 different things.

DC - You are so sweet. Thanks again for all your words of encouragement.


----------



## almosthere

whatthe-glad to hear today is a better day for you and that you were able to head into work!

turns out there was misscommunication with dates, BUT I started lupron the 13th as my FS wanted me to, not the 16th! Today will be lupron shot #9...unreal! Can't wait for my apt thursday still so I can get the go ahead to start stimming with follistim!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- I'm sure you will feel better after a chat with your doctor. Hopefully the call comes soon. You should also be getting another call to tell you when to come in for the transfer - it is tomorrow, right? 

I'm not sure if the cramping is good or bad. I haven't had any this morning. Every time I go to the bathroom though, I keep checking to see if there's any spotting yet. It's very nervewracking. I also keep checking my boobs to make sure they are still sore because in the past I've found that a couple days before I get my period my boobs get much less sore. I'm thankfully working from home Friday, because if I get bad news there's no way I want to be at work.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- It's so mentally exhausting! And the wait for everything sucks :/ Nothing anyone says or does makes it better. But we're here for you to vent :)

Notopt- You have insane willpower! Good for you :)

Almost- Good luck with the stimming! That's when it began to feel real for me- when you have to go in for monitoring!

I am keeping all of you in my thoughts!! Hoping this week is a week of good news for everyone!


----------



## notoptimistic

nonono ..I don't have willpower. I just know it's going to be a bfn and I don't want to see it. In fact, when I have my blood test I'm just going to wait for the nurse to call me with the results rather than stalking patient gateway.


----------



## dc608

I "knew" mine was going to be a BFN too... but was so wrong! 
How are you feeling otherwise? Do you feel like your ovaries are getting back to normal?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - not to sound like a Pollyanna, but why are you so convinced its going to be negative? You've been pregnant before so you know your body can at least get to that stage, plus you did so well with the stimming and your embryos were rock stars. Have a little hope!

I just spoke with Kathy. She was very encouraging and super sweet, but really gave me no more information than what I already have. She stressed that this was only my 1st time and if it doesn't work out they will do a comprehensive review of my cycle. She said that they can definitely get more aggressive with the protocol and that I shouldn't get discouraged. She also mentioned I won't know any information about my eggs/embryos until tomorrow at the transfer (if it actually happens). Of course I still haven't heard anything from embryology about when to come in tomorrow. DC and Notopt, do you remember when you heard from them?


----------



## dc608

I think it's easier to convince yourself it's going to be negative, that way it's easier to deal with, if it really happens... at least that's why I think I did it to myself. I was preparing for the worst, so then I could say "See, I knew it!" 

I don't remember, I know it was sometime Thursday before my Friday transfer... I don't think it was the embryologist though, I think it was a nurse? Those few days are a blur to me. I kept a journal online, but didn't write during those days because I was such a mess, so I have nothing to refer to!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - I'm feeling ok. I'm definitely bloated unless I just put on some weight in my tummy area! I think my ovaries may be back to normal.

whatthe - 
I looked at my phone log and when they called to tell me what time to come in for a 3 day transfer it was 1:21pm (that was on a Friday afternoon). Then they called again on a Sunday at 12:28 to tell me when to come in for my 5 day transfer.

I know I should be more positive, but this cycle seems different from the two cycles where I got pregnant because during those cycles I knew I was pregnant before I even got a positive hpt. I don't remember what symptoms I had (the last pregnancy was at the end of 2010 - a long time ago), but I was feeling something that made me think for sure I must be pregnant. Also, I feel like maybe my body doesn't want me to get to that stage anymore. Either there's scarring from the D&Cs or I'm just defective now somehow. I really want to be pregnant but I am trying not to get my hopes up. I'm not sure how many more pregnancy announcements I can handle.


----------



## almosthere

DC-I think the same will happen for me too-it will feel more official when the stimming starts and it will hopefully move along fast--what is it, just two weeks between stimming, monitoring, and the ER?!

nottoop...and other ladies who discussed the assumption of bfns...I also agree that I always expect a BFN, and I am expecting that with my first IVF cycle-although I hope I am completely wrong! I agree it is easier to prepare for the worst rather than get all excited and for it to be for nothing. Such a nice story to hear that you were totally wrong and got your bfp instead DC!

nottop...no spotting right? how many more days until beta?? you are not out yet!!! =)

whatthe-GL with transfer-FX!


----------



## dc608

I started stimming on June 14, and my retrieval was on June 26- so just under 2 weeks for me. I think a lot of people stim for less time though, I guess it depends on how you are responding.


----------



## almosthere

wow-so it does move fast once stimming starts! I do not know for sure, but I am guessing the wait to get all ivf testing/everything set up and confirmed and taking the bcps and lupron must feel longer than the stimming and ER & ET....then back to super slow tww hahaha


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- any word from the embryologist or nurse?


----------



## whattheiveff

FINALLY heard from the nurse at 3:38pm. Transfer is scheduled for 1:30 tomorrow, but of course nobody has looked at my embryo today so it could have crapped out already. Tomorrow will be the first time I'm hoping to hear no news. Of course, it will probably be the day they call me bright and early to tell me my embryo didn't make it. I want off this ride.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, thats so annoying! I wish they could take a quick look!! I agree, the ride is horrible! Try to stay positive.... Or take some pain killers and go to bed for the night ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

stay positive, like me ;)


----------



## dc608

Haha, I totally didn't mean to sound like a pill popper!! I just meant it would make you relax a little bit (it did for me at least!).

Good luck this afternoon! I'll be thinking of you and your little embryo!


----------



## almosthere

Thinking of you today whatthe!!! GL FX yayy!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck today whatthe!

Thinking of having a cup of decaf this morning, because decaf does have a little caffeine and I feel like I need just a little to perk me up this morning. I haven't had any coffee, regular or decaf in about 3 weeks!


----------



## almosthere

notto-go all out!!

idk how you can hold off....I am addicted to my morning green tea with white honey, yumm!! i also have been having diet coke cravings which is horrible....too much caffeine so I am trying to cut back :/

10th lupron shot is due today already, I can't believe how fast things are moving!


----------



## almosthere

DC hope you and little bean are feeling well!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi girls, so nervous about today. I'm telling myself if they don't call me by 11am then I can consider it a go. 

Notopt - I asked my nurse about decaf coffee and she actually told me you could have up to 10 oz of regular coffee each day, even if you're pregnant! I've been sticking with decaf, but just thought I would let you know so you don't feel guilty!


----------



## dc608

They gave me a packet (I forget when, but I think after the Beta, when you go meet with the nurse)- and it tell you all the acceptable caffeine you can have! I still only have a tea here and there. I don't even think it does anything though, maybe placebo effect?!

Whatthe- I felt the SAME way! I thought I was going to get in there, and they were going to turn me away :/ Such mind games!! Is your husband going with you?

I had my first weekly appointment for paranoia this morning :) Where they let me come in and listen to the heartbeat! The machine had a lot of static, so it was nearly impossible to hear... so she took out a handheld ultrasound (which I want to buy- for the cheap price of $5000 :winkwink:) And we saw the heartbeat, and the baby moving! Amazing!


----------



## notoptimistic

I had my decaf. I think it woke me up a little. I'm still finding it tough to focus on work. 

dc- seriously, you should buy that ultrasound! :) Then when you are done with it you can pass it on to me at a discounted rate. Glad baby is doing well!

whatthe- good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping no news is good news for whatthe and that she's in her ET now...

I've come down with a horrid cold and am laying low for a few days. I hear you on the caffeine front -- I stopped drinking caffeinated coffee about 6 weeks ago and fell off the wagon when I was on vacation. Back on the straight and narrow now! I am taking green tea extract on top of all my other crazy supplements, so that probably has a little caffeine in it. Oh, and I can't resist chocolate...it's one of the things keeping me sane right now! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## dc608

I thought I just posted... maybe it didn't go through? I was looking at the clock and thinking the same thing about whatthe!!

Hope you feel better soon :) Have you started BCP yet again?

I also can not quit chocolate! I had chocolate ice cream for dinner last night :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks, I think I'm starting to feel better. I started BCP again on 8/16 and have 4 more days on it. Hoping and praying that this cyst is resolving so I can get going. My acupuncturist did something last night that she thought might help with the cyst. We'll see! In the meantime, trying to be patient and zen. :haha:

Chocolate ice cream for dinner sounds like a great idea!


----------



## notoptimistic

My husband picked up some chocolate ice cream for me on Monday night when he picked up dinner, but I was too tired to stay up and eat it after dinner on Monday, and same with last night. We had dinner around 8:30 last night, then around 9:30pm, although I really wanted ice cream, I was just too tired and went to bed. Is that a sign?


----------



## dc608

I think it could be!! I was so tired during my 2ww...like napping after work!
Although I've never been too tired to pass up ice cream (I think that's just me though!!).


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi!! The transfer was a success and I am absolutely thrilled. Ernie the Embryo is hopefully burrowing in as we speak! The doctor said that it was a great embryo...9 cells and fragmentation of 1. I guess a perfect embryo had 8 cells and 0 fragmentation but she said the difference between that and mine is negligible. She also said we had as good of a shot as anyone with this embryo which made me feel so much better. I feel such relief, I can't even describe it. I know if Ernie decides not to stick around that I'll be very disappointed, but just knowing that we can make at least 1 good embryo is so comforting.

Notopt - do I detect a bit of positivity from you today??? Being too tired for ice cream definitely sounds like a sign!

Septbride - I hope that evil cyst goes away. I want you to get started! I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well...rest up!

Almost - sounds like you're moving right along. When is your baseline?

DC - I love that you have ice cream for dinner. You are a true pregnant lady!!


----------



## septbride

Wow, girl, I am beyond thrilled for you! Such happy news that Ernie is a strong embryo. You should celebrate with chocolate ice cream! 

Notopt, being too tired to stay up for ice cream definitely sounds like pregnancy to me!


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh OMG!! I am so excited for you!! Such great news :) Go Ernie, Grow!! Now welcome to the longest 2 weeks of your life ;) Rest up and eat some ice cream!!


----------



## dc608

PS- one of the embabies I had transferred was 9 cell, 1 fragmentation (if I remember correctly)... I think that's the one the made it ;)


----------



## almosthere

yayyy whatthe!! such great news!!!!!

and I am going for my first E2 and Ultrasound TOMORROW! Sooo I am guessing that is what is called my baseline? Still not too into the lingo of ivf yet! Learning as I go! ;)

and mmmm icecream!!


----------



## dc608

Almost- yep, that's your baseline! Good luck with it today :)


----------



## almosthere

Thanks! All went well, got my bloodwork first, then had my US...I have 7 follicles on my smaller ovary, the left, and 6 follies on the right. Now I am just awaiting my afternoon phone call from the nurse....really want to start stimming tonight.....the sooner, the better (given everything is on track of course!) =)


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - Thats awesome! Hopefully you can start tonight!

DC - What was your other embie? The doctor did tell me that if I had 2 to transfer she would have transferred both. Not because Ernie was poor quality, but because if a patient has less than 5 embryos they always transfer 2. I thought that was interesting.

Notopt - How are you feeling today? Any other symptoms today? I'm really praying for you!

All - Crinone is NASTY! Makes me a little crampy too. Its such a cruel joke that they put you on meds that mimic pregnancy symptoms. I know I'm going to analyze every little twinge because thats just my nature, but I really feel like this TWW will be easier than the past 2 days when I was wondering if my 1 little embie would make it and had no information. It was probably 2 of the worst days of my life. As I told the doctor, I don't fear a negative pregnancy test because I don't expect this to work the first time. I'm prepared to go as many rounds as I need to. My big fear was that I only produced 4 eggs, and if they were all crappy quality, then maybe we were just screwed. The doctor and nurse both assured me that next time around I'd get a better result and that a different protocol can change everything.


----------



## almosthere

I am worried about crinone-I have heard lots of things-that is a shot or vaginal suppository right?? I have the vaginal supp. I believe...

And my sheet says after supression check, the approx start date for stimming is 5 days from then, so I may be waiting 5 days, idk why I would possibly start today...huh.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- so happy for you! Glad the transfer went well. Ernie sounds like a cutie! ;)

I'm feeling pregnant at times, and not pregnant at other times. I think it could go either way. I will be so disappointed if it is a negative. I will definitely move on right away to the frozen embryo transfer, but I think my hubby and I will also try to find an adoption agency to start that process at the same time, just in case things don't work out. You can always stop the adoption process if you get pregnant. Can one of you ladies please try to speed up time for me? I just want to get tomorrow over with.


----------



## septbride

We were talking about adoption last night as well...I don't know how long I can just wait around for IVF when I don't think we have a great chance of it working anyway. We might do the same, notopt...only issue is that then we have TWO stressful processes going on at the same time.


----------



## dc608

Almost- looks like your off to a great start!

Whatthe- The other was an 8 cell, 0 fragmentation... but the 9 cell wanted it more :) I just know it :) Crione is gross, but I'm so afraid to stop using it! I have become dependent on it! And it is a cruel medication- I hated it during the 2ww. I made me cramp and boobs hurt too! Just wait until it starts clumping out on you, ugh. You sound so positive today, I love it!!

Notopt- I wish I could speed up time for everyone!! I think it's completely normal to not feel anything just yet! It's still "early" in pregnancy, although it seems like it has been forever!! 

Notopt & Sept- Will you ladies be looking at US adoption or International?


----------



## notoptimistic

I have been having pms like cramping for the past few days. It is just mild cramping but it is unusual for me to have it go on for this long with no period or spotting yet. Could be pregnancy, could be the progesterone - who knows? 

sept - I totally know what you mean. I feel like I've been waiting around forever to have a baby and we aren't getting younger. I feel as though at least by having two balls up in the air (IVF and adoption), I will have a better chance that I will end up with a child. They are both stressful processes but maybe the adoption process will be a good distraction from the ivf. I have heard, however, that adoption agencies do not want to hear that you are doing ivf and trying to adopt at the same time. I probably just wouldn't say anything if I ended up doing a FET cycle. 

dc- I'm thinking domestic but not sure yet. Good friends of ours did a Russian adoption and their stories scared me away from trying that country. There just aren't a lot of places to adopt from outside the US anymore. A lot of them have tightened their rules making it more difficult to adopt from outside their countries.


----------



## septbride

Fingers crossed for you, notopt! 

My husband thinks that the adoption process could be a good distraction too. I don't know if I feel ready to go down that road yet...he's more ready than I am. I'm in a terrible mood today and feeling very negative about the whole thing ever working out, so I should probably be taken with a grain of salt, but I've been at this for three months, and all I have to show is cysts, birth control pills, and an ultrasound showing one follicle. Ugh! 

Sorry...


----------



## dc608

Hopefully neither one of you have to go down that road just yet! The IVF is such a long, emotional process- I'm sure adoption is also!

Sept- you had mentioned before donor eggs, right? Are you still considering that if the IVF doesn't work? I still think you have a good shot at IVF, I'm being optomistic for you :) But it would be nice to get started by now!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- those cramps could definitely be a sign!! Be strong, you have less than a day!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept and Notopt - I'm sorry you're both having bad days. Like DC says, the waiting is the hardest part. But keep in mind that one of you hasn't started yet and the other has 13 frozen embabies! Its great that you're getting ahead of the game with adoption, but I hope you guys at least give IVF a fair shake! It only takes 1 embryo (although when my mom told me this on Monday I told her that if she said that one more time I wasn't going to update her anymore). But it is true! Hang in there!


----------



## notoptimistic

well, I've been feeling more and more like AF is coming, and sure enough, I used the bathroom and a few droplets of blood come out. Not red, but I'm sure it will turn red soon enough. I'm going to take a pregnancy test next time I used the bathroom just to confirm that there's no hope.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, girl, I'm so sorry... I feel terrible. Hopefully it's nothing, but I guess the test will confirm either way. It's such a devastating feeling, all the hard work. 

You have 13 on ice that are waiting for you if you end up needing them... if that makes you feel any better right now, which probably you just want to punch me :/

Keep us posted.


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so sorry to hear this Notopt. I'm still holding out hope for you since there hasn't been a test, but I'm sure thats not what you want to hear. Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry about you ladies feeling down. And I have already considered adoption and done some research about costs and such. I think I was getting WAY ahead of myself as I looked it up around the time I assumed IVF was going to be needed-I am TOO proactive sometimes!!! Adoption can be so emotional as I have learned about couples almost having a baby then the mothers changing their mind-it must be like getting a BFP and then getting it ripped away =( I cannot even imagine. BUT I think adoption is amazing, and I would love to adopt a baby one day as it is such an incredible thing to do for a child and just so wonderful! I hope none of us have to adopt as our only means of having children, but everything happens for a reason I feel <3


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Well, had my blood test and then went on patient gateway for my results. Of course, as suspected, negative. I did run into my doctor after the blood test as I was scheduling a follow-up appointment with him and he told me the he has to see my embryology report before we can discuss what the next steps are and that also, he has to meet with the team (which they do on Wednesdays) to review all their patients' cycles and make recommendations on how to proceed. He told me most likely we will do a frozen embryo transfer. My doctor is only available at Newton-Wellesley on Fridays (the rest of the time he's at Brigham), but luckily I was able to get an appointment with him for next Friday. 

Last night my husband and I started looking around at adoption websites. There are two that I plan on calling today just to get some information and maybe set up a consultation. There's one that's has a couple orientations coming up that we might go to.


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so, so sorry Notopt. My heart is broken for you. At least u only have to wait a week to get some answers and come up with a plan going forward. That always gives me a bit of comfort. Big hugs.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I'm so sorry, too. How are you doing with everything? I'm so frustrated for you. I hope everything goes a lot better for the frozen cycle. Maybe this month your body will get some rest from being Super Egg Maker and make a nice recovery so it can be Super Baby Maker :) Hang in there, and go do a lot of things you couldn't if you were pregnant this month... sky dive, bungee jump... :) Let me know how they prepare for FET. Thinking of you...


----------



## septbride

So sorry, notopt. It will be good to meet with your doctor and talk about options. Hopefully one of those little frozen embabies is your guy or girl! Hope you can get some down time today -- I think you said you're working from home? Maybe you can take yourself out for lunch or something. I'm really sorry, honey.


----------



## almosthere

notop :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Everyone-
I'm Stacy from Fitchburg, MA. I go to Reproductive Science Center in Lexington.

I'm on my 3rd IVF cycle--ER 8/13, 2 embryos transferred 8/15, beta Monday. No spotting for me which has been a consistent sign (during IVF and off) that AF is coming. It usually starts about a week out, so I'm hoping that it's a good sign.

I'm VERY emotional today--started crying at a faculty fun event (I'm a teacher returning for summer planning!). Had some mild cramping earlier, but it seems to have passed.

Anyway, I'm anxious and excited and nervous--looking forward to joining you all :0)


Stacy


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks for the support girls. I'm doing ok! The nurse called and she seemed hopeful that a frozen cycle could work. She told me usually all they do for a frozen embryo transfer is have you take estrace and progesterone. No injections and less monitoring That sounds good to me. I am working from home today. Waiting to see if my sister-in-law is free for lunch. I'd prefer not to eat alone although I've definitely done that before - especially saturdays because my husband works on Saturdays. No bungee jumping or sky diving for me ;) but I did go wild and have an ice coffee today (with caffeine!!)

4ever - glad you found this thread! ;)


----------



## septbride

Hi notopt, sounds like you're doing great, considering everything! You go hogwild with that iced coffee!! 

Hi Stacy/4ever! Welcome to our thread. I've found it really helpful and hope you do too. :)


----------



## notoptimistic

maybe I'll have a frappachino later ..mmm.. I think after lunch I'll call an adoption agency or two.


----------



## almosthere

Stacey-I go to the RSC in Lexington too!!!!! =)


----------



## almosthere

sounds like a nice plan notto! mmm frappachino!!!


----------



## almosthere

Stacey-how long did your FS have you stim for?! I am curious since I start stimming tomorrow! And my FS is Dr. Pang-I LOVE him so far!!


----------



## dc608

Hi Stacy! Welcome to the group! They say three times a charm, right?! Sounds like you have some good symptoms going on! Have you been testing at home at all, or are you strong enough to wait for the Beta?


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Glad to hear the FET cycle seems easier and they are hopeful! I hope you can get started ASAP... in the mean time, enjoy that coffee... hopefully this is your last month for it :)


----------



## 4everyoung

I started my shots on...July 30th...ER 8/13 ET 8/15. Dr. DiGirolamo is my Dr--Love her too!!


----------



## almosthere

Stacey-I love her too-she did my HSG exam!!! I almost passed out from the pain and she was sooo sweet! Can't wait to hear about your results.


----------



## almosthere

So 14 days of stimming-lots of shots! I hope I can have a short 8-10 stimming-grow follies grow!!! Fast fast fast! =)


----------



## whattheiveff

Welcome Stacey! Have you done 3 fresh cycles? Sounds like this time worked! Sending good thoughts your way.

Almost- so excited for you to be starting stims! I only stimmed for 9 days, but obviously nobody wants a cycle like mine!

Notopt- sounds like you have a great attitude! Maybe you can enjoy some wine tonight too (or at lunch today)!

Husband and I are at Keuka Lake in New York for a wedding this weekend. Crinone is making me exhausted and bloated (or maybe I just got fat from lack of exercise)! Hopefully Ernie is down with some dancing!


----------



## almosthere

lol I hope Ernie is down for some dancing too!! So is it preferred to stim longer-I know a 5 day over a 3 day ET is preferred...but with stimming isn't it more like random with each person depending on how well we react to the drugs/how our follies grow??


----------



## dc608

I stimmed for just 10 days, which I is probably right in the middle... another girl I know stimmed for 11 days her first cycle and for 9 on her second- so it definitely varies. I know 14 days may seem like a loooooong time, but in the scheme of the whole process- piece of cake ;) You can do it!


----------



## almosthere

Oh I totally agree 2 weeks is nothing after about a month of bcps and lupron!!! ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Honestly my moods have been very up and down and currently i am feeling pretty hopeless about my chances of ever having a baby.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey not--I totally hear you--I was convinced two days ago that I was pregnant with maybe 4 babies (lol 2 embrie xfer!)--today I'm convinced not at all. Ugh. Hang in there.


----------



## whattheiveff

How's everyone feeling?

Notopt - I hope you did something fun this weekend to cheer yourself up.

Stacey - Good luck tomorrow, what time is your beta?


----------



## almosthere

oh yay gl stacey! so my stims got delayed since i was missing my stimming pen!!! I got it from my FS today and am good to go to start a day late...


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats on starting Almost! Things will go quickly from here on out!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - doing a little better ..looking forward to Friday when I get to meet with my doctor and discuss next steps. I only wish my cycles were shorter though because they are 5-6 weeks long meaning I have an extra long wait until I get to start my FET cycle. I'm really going to push to put back two this time. I don't feel like we should be so conservative when we have been trying to have a baby since July 2010!

Whatthe - any symptoms yet? 

Good luck tomorrow 4ever !


----------



## dc608

Yay, Notopt, I'm so glad you're going to push to transfer 2! It will really increase your chances! If you've got 'em, use 'em :)

How you and Ernie feeling, Whatthe?

Good luck tomorrow Stacy with the beta! I'll be thinking if you!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks everyone--I've started a tiny bit of spotting and cramping, so I'm not overly optimistic at this point :( Anyway, I will go in in the morning (they didn't give me a specific time), but I will probably hear after 2pm. Stay tuned.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I'm sure they'll let you put back 2...I wish I had had that option!

I hope Ernie is still with me but who knows. I've been really tired, lots of cramping yesterday and today, and slightly sore boobs. I'd love to think its implantation, but I'm sure it's the dumb progesterone. Also, I just watched Friends With Kids where the main characters decide to have a kid together, have sex once, and boom, pregnant. Jerk faces.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- those symptoms sound great! When is your beta scheduled for? Do you plan on waiting for the beta, or testing at home?


----------



## whattheiveff

Beta is September 4, when I'm on vacation visiting my mom for the week. I'll probably test Saturday....I figure that's a long enough wait to get an accurate result.


----------



## almosthere

gl with betas ladies-sorry for the short post but babysat today and start my new job super early tomorrow as it is a staff day for teaching. And I finally started stimming tn!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

So AF came this morning...but of course I still have to go for the BETA...3 tries to get the blood ...which isn't unusual for my veins, but talk about adding insult to injury!


----------



## dc608

Aww, Stacy, that really sucks, I'm sorry to hear that :/ So what is the next step for you? Did you have any frozen embryos?


----------



## notoptimistic

Sorry Stacy :( That happened to me too, spotting the day before, then AF the day of the beta. Sucks. I'm still trying to get over it and look ahead.


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so sorry Stacy. Hopefully you can schedule your WTF soon and start moving forward. In the meantime, you and your husband should have some wine tonight....take the edge off!


----------



## septbride

So sorry, Stacy. :( 

Whatthe, I saw that Friends with Kids movie and thought the same thing. UGH! But everything about that movie was completely unrealistic. Clearly written by a woman who has never tried to get pregnant! 

Notopt, are you feeling better? 

I'm done with round 2 of BCP and go for another baseline on Wed. I'm pretty sure the cyst will still be there, so I'm not expecting to get started on stims this week. We'll see.


----------



## whattheiveff

Question for you ladies that have been through the 2WW after IVF...I had fairly consistent cramping the past couple of days, but today I really haven't noticed anything. I'm only 5dp3dt so I'm a little concerned. Thoughts? I know I shouldn't be overnalyzing every little twinge of lack thereof but its harder not to obsess when I'm at work!


----------



## 4everyoung

Unfortunately we don't have any embries on ice. So, we're back to the needles as soon as my RE gives the thumbs up.

Thanks for the support. It all stinks, but it's so much easier with a group to support :)

Whatthe--I think the cruel part of all of this IVF stuff is, is that pregnancy symptoms and period symptoms are so similar. (So I hear; I've never been pregnant.) Let's be optimistic though! I am sending you sticky thoughts :)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I didn't have any cramping after my 5 day transfer until about a few days before my beta. I've read about 2ww symptoms in other threads and it seems like a lot of the ladies who ended up pregnant did get cramping early on like you. It could be implantation cramping. It's tough to know and it is anyone's guess. 

4ever- Was that your third IVF cycle? Did you ever have any Frozen embryo cycles?

septbride - I'm ok. I keep reminding myself the statistics ... Have you seen the SART database? For brigham the success rate per cycle (in terms of achieving pregnancy) for people under 35 is 44%. So I guess maybe I just need to give it a few more attempts.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Glad you're feeling a bit more positive! I was wondering if those SART stats were per cycle or per person...that makes me feel so much better that its per cycle! Do you have a link to that site?

Stacy - Thanks for the stickies! 

Sept - Hoping for a clear baseline on Wednesday! You've definitely waited long enough.

All - I'm attempting to cut myself off from googling symptoms. Its going to be tough since Husband is out of town all week and work is slow, but I'll make myself crazy if I keep this up. I know its a long shot for IVF to work the first time around anyway, so I'm just assuming Big Ern won't stick around. Do ya'll know any good books to keep me distracted? I just finished Gone Girl and it was awesome!


----------



## septbride

Hi all! 

Notopt, yes those SART stats are reassuring! Not quite as stellar for my age group, but still helpful to see solid success rates down on paper. 

Whatthe, sending you stickies as well! Thanks for the thoughts for my baseline. I'm not getting my hopes up this time around -- can't face another letdown just yet. :) Good idea to stay away from Google! Have you read Donna Tartt's books? The Secret History is a page turner...it's dark but really good.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- And the stats go up to over 70% if you transfer 2 ;) I hope you get some good news on Friday :)

Whatthe- I had cramping on and off throughout the whole 2 weeks. I just looked back and I did keep a few notes on my symptoms: AF cramping since transfer, boobs sore and swollen, very tired (cat napping)... but there were definitely times I felt okay too! I'm hoping for you!!

Septbride- I'm hoping the cysts are cleared up for Wednesday. I think they will be! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe -try this https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

dc- where are you getting that 70 percent success rate for 2 embryos?!? I think you are making it up!


----------



## dc608

LOL- my doctor told me! Maybe it's not an "official" stat... but I believed her :) Haha.


----------



## notoptimistic

ok..so your doctor is making it up! :) I'm going to have to ask Dr. Hornstein!


----------



## dc608

Yes, definitely ask! It makes sense though, right? And then there is a 30% chance that both could take :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahahaha....I'm with Notopt....maybe the doctor meant to say that if you were to get pregnant, there was a 70% chance it would be a singleton and 30% chance it would be twins? Regardless, you're preggo and thats all that matters!

Notopt -thanks for the SART link. Its really interesting!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I'm with me too! 

70 percent seems pretty high, especially if she was referring to day 3 transfers. Maybe if you transfer 2 blasts it could be that high. Also, that probably only applies to you, 30, 31 year olds. I'm 33 so it is probably lower for me. 

I can't wait for Friday. I just want to know if my doc thinks there's an hope for me and if he will let me do two embryos. Last time I asked him my chances and he just referred to the SART database statistics.


----------



## 4everyoung

septbride said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Notopt, yes those SART stats are reassuring! Not quite as stellar for my age group, but still helpful to see solid success rates down on paper.
> 
> Whatthe, sending you stickies as well! Thanks for the thoughts for my baseline. I'm not getting my hopes up this time around -- can't face another letdown just yet. :) Good idea to stay away from Google! Have you read Donna Tartt's books? The Secret History is a page turner...it's dark but really good.

I LOVE A SECRET HISTORY!!! I've read it at least 5 times!!!


----------



## dc608

Oh yea, what you guys are saying makes sense! But I remember not liking the 40% chance from the beginning, and feeling better when she said 70% for 2! Ask your doctor on Friday what the chance increases too, I'm curious now! I may have mislead myself!


----------



## almosthere

Stacey :hugs:


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all-- Here's the message the nurse left today--I'll call tomorrow for clarification, but thought maybe someone else could shed some light :)

Doing a No OCP estrogex cycle--monitor for surge-start estrace 2mg am/pm 7 days after surge until day 1 of period, after period starts, add ganerelix (or subter?) on day 8, 9, 10 in the AM and continue with estrace until get period. Call day 1 get estrace, suppression day 2, start medication Going in on 9/5 for bloodwork only (no ultrasound). 

Anyone familiar with this protocol?


----------



## almosthere

No sorry =( I am hardly familiar with mine! lol


----------



## dc608

:/ nope, I didn't use any of those, but sounds complicated enough to work :) Just a question, and I'm completely naive, which is why I'm asking, Stacy and Almost- why do you go to the fertility clinic opposed to a hospital?


----------



## almosthere

Well-it depends where I go-if I go to Milford or Worcester it is a hospital. BUT the place I go for monitoring (for convenience) is in Westborough at a office like building and then the main place for my fertility clinic is in Lexington-it is its own private place-I actually enjoy it more so than going to a big hospital-it is much more private and I can getm y us and bw done all on the same floor! LOL!


----------



## almosthere

I will be going to Lexington clinic for my ER and ET...I also had to go there to get my follistim pen Sunday, because they are the only place open on weekends that fit all my needs!


----------



## whattheiveff

Wow Stacy! That sounds complicated! It's awesome that you already have a new protocol. How are you feeling?

Sept - Thx for the book rec! I'll be reading it on the beach this weekend!


----------



## notoptimistic

How about 50 shades of grey? ;)


----------



## 4everyoung

notoptimistic said:


> How about 50 shades of grey? ;)

I think you could get pregnant just reading that book :blush:

That said, I read all THREE in the trilogy (it feels a little underdeveloped to be a trilogy lol) and no babies here :0).

I just read _Gone Girl_ and LOVED it.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha....I'm way too self conscious to read that in front of my parents!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I just remembered I ate a lot of fresh pineapple during my 2ww... Supposed to help with implanting! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - I had read that pineapple might help and was ready to buy it in bulk, but when I asked my accupuncturist she said that she'd heard it could help OR hurt and that there were really no proven foods to help with implantation. I think at this point either Ernie has implanted or gone along his merry way, I'm thinking the latter. Not a lot of cramping yesterday and my boobs really aren't sore at all. Speaking of which, my boobs were super sore after the trigger shot, so I'm thinking that if my body is producing HCG then I'd get sore boobs. But I got nothin'. :nope:


----------



## dc608

Oh, ok- whoops! Stay away then :) I ate pineapple yogurt this morning, hope it doesn't hurt at this point!
I'm hoping Ernie stuck around for the long haul! It's not over yet!! Your body could just be adjusting to the Progesterone. I'm still hopeful for you!

Did any of you find out your lining before the transfer? That was always a big concern of mine, because the Clomid (for IUIs) made it so super thin.


----------



## whattheiveff

Before retrieval mine was 10.3. No idea if thats good or bad though....


----------



## dc608

I think that is perfect! Too thin or too thick isn't great... yours is right in the middle :)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - you could make a book cover for 50 shades - like we used to do in school -- decorate it however you'd like ;) Perhaps write on it "G-Rated Book" - that won't raise any eyebrows with your parents. I also enjoyed reading Something Borrowed. 

Do any of you girls do accupuncture? I need to find an accupuncturist - I am tempted to go for it. I mean, I stabbed myself with needles for several weeks, so why can't I try accupuncture?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm sorry you're feeling sad. Great idea about the book cover though...nobody will suspect a thing :winkwink: As far as accupuncture, I was pretty skeptical/scared at first, but its awesome! I'm sure everyone responds differently, but I've found it incredibly relaxing and always feel great afterwards. There's a bunch of studies that show it helps with infertility, which I'm still a little skeptical about (b/c I'm not preggo) but at the very least it feels amazing and with everything that we put our bodies through, we deserve it! In fact, my doctor recommended the person I'm seeing! Are you looking for a place in the city? If so, I'm happy to give you the name of mine. If not, my only advice is to look for someone that has a background in treating infertility. Its nice to get the perspective of Eastern medicine as well as Western.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, glad you're giving The Secret History a shot. It is a bit disturbing, just to warn you! But it's a great beach read. 

Notopt, I swear by acupuncture now! I've been doing it for about two months and I'm so glad I started going. I find it incredibly relaxing. I go to a lady in Somerville, but I'm not sure if that's at all convenient for you. If it is, I'm happy to give you her info. I think Whatthe got a good recommendation from BWH, too.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think it would depend where in Boston ..I do work about once a week from the financial district. 

sept - I think somerville isn't going to work but thanks for the encouragement. I definitely need something to help me relax. I'm generally a pretty anxious person.


----------



## septbride

I'm generally anxious too. I also recently downloaded the Zita West guided meditations for pre- and post-transfer. They're also relaxing and help me with the positive mental attitude.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - The place I go is a health and wellness clinic called Ombe and its in Back Bay right across from Copley. Jessica Molleur is the accupuncturist there (she also started the clinic) and I believe she treats several women from BWH.


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks whatthe - unfortunately copley/backbay isn't too convenience for me. When I do work from Boston, I am in the financial district so it's a little too out of the way. I'm probably better off looking somewhere closer to Newton. Also, I don't like trying to park in Boston. :)


----------



## dc608

Sept- good luck with your US tomorrow!! I'm rooting for you :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much! I will be pleasantly surprised if I get the green light. Fingers crossed!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Sept! Fingers crossed for you!

Notopt - Totally agree about parking in the city. I pretty much walk everywhere! Hopefully you can find a place closer to Newton...maybe ask your RE?

This 2WW is the pits. Not only is the waiting terrible, but I can't really exercise which has always been my outlet for stress relief. Taking my dog for long walks really isn't cutting it and I just end up getting myself more worked up. In other news, I already scheduled my WTF appointment because I was worried if I waited until after my beta that I wouldn't get in for a few weeks. Turns out I was right! Her first available is 9/14!


----------



## dc608

This 2ww is the worst yet! But it's half over, right? How many dp3dt are you?


----------



## dc608

Ps- I didn't mean ur 2ww, I meant to say the 2ww after IVF! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm 6 dp3dt....so not even halfway there!


----------



## almosthere

hold in there ladies-I know waiting is the worst with natural cycles of ttc so ivf must be even more intense in the tww! 

GL sept!

Afm nothing new to report...will know more specifics once I go to my ultrasound & BW apt this Thursday to see how I am reacting to the follistim! 3rd shot tonight!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think the tww was the worst part of the whole process in retrospect. 

So, of course I read all my ultrasound reports on patient gateway and it got me thinking last night about the two reports that mentioned that I have an endocervical polyp. From what I've read, it seems like cervical and endocervical polyps are pretty common and they usually can be removed easily, however, I read that sometimes they do a hysterscopy procedure (sticking a camera up there) to get rid of those things (polyps that aren't on the outside of the cervix). I am going to ask my doc about this when I meet with him on Friday, because if they would need to do that on me for the polyp, why not just go a little further and check out my uterus with the hysterscope? Kill two birds with one stone. That would probably put my mind at ease with regard to my suspicion that my d&c's after my miscarriages caused scarring that's preventing implantation. On the other hand, although the procedure would be minor, it does sound uncomfortable so I could be talked out of it. :)


----------



## notoptimistic

almost -You must be excited for tomorrow! Good luck. Hopefully you are responding well. 

septbride- good luck today - let us know!!


----------



## dc608

I think that's a good idea, notopt! Can't hurt to ask!

I was having some spotting this morning, and happened to have my sanity heartbeat check anyways. They were able to find the heartbeat on the little ultrasound, but wanted to get a real ultrasound too. I'm going away this weekend, and thought it would put my mind at ease. Ugh, the worrying never ends!!

Can't wait to hear everyones results this week!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I did the hysteroscopy and even with not having to remove anything it was VERY uncomfortable. I say this because if you do it, I'd definitely ask for a vicodin or percocet or something like that. I'm not trying to scare you, just want you to be prepared because I wasn't! 

Almost - Nice work on the stim shots! Hopefully you'll have good news to report tomorrow!

Sept - You've probably been wanded and poked by now....hoping for good news!

Stacy - Have you gotten any clarification on your new protocol?

I guess today I'm halfway through the 2WW. I'm really confused because typically a week before AF I get really sore, swollen boobs. While I suppose my boobs are tender, they feel nothing like they do before AF. I'm still getting off and on cramping, but not as frequent as 3 and 4 days past transfer. Its also more of a dull ache, not AF type cramping. I know I keep saying this, but while I don't expect Ernie to stick around, I can't help but hold out a tiny bit of hope that he will. So regardless of how prepared I am for the BFN, its still going to suck.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I agree that sounds like a good idea. It would be worth doing it just to put your mind at ease. 

Whatthe, that's awesome that you're halfway through the 2WW! It sounds like you're doing a good job of managing your expectations but staying positive. I know I'll do the same thing...I guess we want to try and prevent a massive letdown. I'm rooting for Ernie!! 

Almost, gl with your ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.

DC, sorry to hear about the spotting. So glad they did the ultrasound and all is well. 

Stacy, hope you're feeling good today -- keep us posted on your new protocol! 

I had my u/s this morning and the nurse told me my cyst has gone away!! She was so sweet. I should have asked her name. She said, "You didn't hear it from me, but it looks good today." So I'm waiting for the official call from my nurse now and hopefully I'll be given the green light to start stims tonight!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - ok...so I won't push for a hysteroscopy ...I don't want pain and I don't want to have to take narcotics. It is good that you aren't getting af-like cramps. I think that would be a bad sign.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - That's great news! I hope you do get to start tonight. 

dc- I bet the spotting is nothing but I understand the anxiety. I think you should just go out and buy that portable ultrasound thingy. :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - YAYAYAYAYAY! This is fantastic news! My advice with the menopur (both the shots actually) is to just ice the area for 3-5 minutes beforehand. I'd also let the menopur sit for 10 minutes after mixing and then inject slowly. Good luck!!

DC - Buy the ultrasound! Haha. Seriously though, I'm glad the spotting was nothing to worry about and hopefully you can relax this weekend.

Notopt - I'd love to think that the lack of AF symptoms is a good sign, but unfortunately I think that the Crinone keeps away AF (for most people).


----------



## dc608

Sept- I am soooooooo happy for you!! Yay!! All this waiting will pay off, I'm sure!

Whatthe- It's such a cruel, cruel 2 weeks. Your mind and body play so many tricks on you.

I know, I should buy the ultrasound!! They ended up doing a full 12 week ultrasound (at 11 weeks), so I won't have one next week, what will I do with myself! I'll attach a pic.
 



Attached Files:







11.pdf
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## whattheiveff

The gummy bear is back (again, no idea what I'm really looking at, but it sure is cute)! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - head is on the right, feet on the left and I think I can see an arm. 

dc - very cute - I think it's a boy. Just a feeling.


----------



## dc608

Haha, thanks notopt! Everyone else is thinking boy too, so obviously I think girl! My dad said he is counting on me to give him a grandson :/ That's a lot of pressure!!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo sept-so exciting you will be starting stims-not too far behind me, tn was only my 4th shot!! 

Thanks for all the gl's for tomorrow ladies....I have been so busy with work I have not even had time to think about ttc/ivf which is great! It is helping time fly by (ivf wise at least haha)!


----------



## almosthere

notoptimistic said:


> whatthe - I think the tww was the worst part of the whole process in retrospect.
> 
> So, of course I read all my ultrasound reports on patient gateway and it got me thinking last night about the two reports that mentioned that I have an endocervical polyp. From what I've read, it seems like cervical and endocervical polyps are pretty common and they usually can be removed easily, however, I read that sometimes they do a hysterscopy procedure (sticking a camera up there) to get rid of those things (polyps that aren't on the outside of the cervix). I am going to ask my doc about this when I meet with him on Friday, because if they would need to do that on me for the polyp, why not just go a little further and check out my uterus with the hysterscope? Kill two birds with one stone. That would probably put my mind at ease with regard to my suspicion that my d&c's after my miscarriages caused scarring that's preventing implantation. On the other hand, although the procedure would be minor, it does sound uncomfortable so I could be talked out of it. :)

After having a SIS I was told I most likely had a polyp in my uterine lining. So, I went to have a HSG. The SIS was not bad at all-however-with my personal HSG experience-it was so painful for me that I almost passed out-it felt like forever-the took pictures. I could not even imagine needing to have them scrape off a polyp. Luckily-no polyp. I did also read up on the pros and cons of removing with D&C and HSG.....the HSG is thought to be better because they can see where they are scraping with a camera-however, the D&C is probably no pain compared to HSG because you are knocked out-but then they can't see where they are scraping. However-I feel that although they cannot see-they are professionals-have done this so many times-and have an idea by feel of the bump. Hope you can get this removed as fast and painlessly as possible!! :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

What is an sis? I've had an hsg but I'm talking about a hysterscopy which is different. The hsg is the X-ray where they inject dye into your uterus and it goes through your tubes. The hysterscopy involves putting a camera through your cervix to visualize everything. I will have to see what my doc recommends but I really doubt it will be a d&c .. Especially cause it is in my cervix and not all the way up in my uterus!


----------



## notoptimistic

septbride - did you start stimming?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - How did it go? When is your first monitoring apointment?

Notopt - So excited to hear about your new plan after you doctor's appointment tomorrow. I'm sure it will be nice to focus on next steps, and you've got so many frosties to choose from!

Almost - When is your first monitoring appointment?

DC - I'm sure all you care about is having a healthy baby, but do you or your hubby have a gender preference? I always go back and forth as to what I'd want for my first (although at this point I'm just hoping that I'm able to get pregnant at all)!

As for me, nothing really to report. Still cramping off and on, boobs are bigger, veiny, and just slightly tender (but honestly this could be from my recent weight gain as much as it could be from the progesterone), no nausea or changes in smell. I was so sure that I'd test on Saturday morning but now I'm not so sure. I'll be on vacation and part of me doesn't want to ruin it so early on. I guess I'll just wait and see how I feel.


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

DC, your gummy bear is lovely! 

I did start stimming! I took the Follistim last night and the Menopur this morning. Follistim was very easy. I found the Menopur preparation a bit challenging this morning, as I'm taking 4 vials every day. Whatthe, did you find that you didn't have a full 1cc of the liquid left in your syringe by the end? Any idea if this matters as long as I get all the powder into the syringe? 

I go in for an estradiol check and ultrasound on Tuesday morning, and will do my pre-op appointment then too. Is the pre-op when you meet with the anesthesiologist? Did you bring your husbands to that appointment? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Congrats on starting! I had the same issue with Menopur and ended up filling the syringe with more than 1cc to start so at the end I'd have around 1 (I'd still sometimes have a bit less). Did you use the Q Cap? I found it was much more effective at getting all the liquid out of each vial. I didn't bring my husband to my pre-op appointment but I'm sure you could. They really just go over your medical history and make sure you don't have any allergies or concerns about anesthesia.


----------



## dc608

Sept- congrats on starting! So exciting! It moves pretty quick from here :) My husband didn't come to the preop either. It was pretty quick! 

Whatthe- a boy would be nice to have in the family. I already have 2 nieces and one on the way. My husband definitely wants a boy, but that's for sports reasons! 
I like the sounds of your symptoms :) Did you find a lab in SC?


----------



## whattheiveff

I did! I'm just going to the hospital there because they'll do stat testing and Quest does not.


----------



## dc608

Oh good!! Does your family know about the IVF? Or will you have to sneak away to the hospital? :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies! It's nice to know that others understand how impatient I've been to get started! 

Whatthe, that's great that you've found a place to get your testing done. I didn't use the Q cap for the Menopur...I wasn't totally sure what to do with it!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - You take the the needle off the syringe and then screw on the Q cap. Trust me, it really helps!

DC - Our families both know we're doing IVF so no sneaking around!


----------



## almosthere

yay for starting sept!

nottop-you know what-I did have a hysterscopy and for some reason I thought it was called HSG for short-sorry for the confusion! And a SIS is usually done before ivf treatments to make sure there are no polyps-almost the same as a hyst. except there is not a camera being used...they just put saline and then use the ultrasound monitor and just no camera. But SIS stands for sonohystogram =)

And I had my apt. this morning for frequent monitoring! I still have a 13 follie count-some measuring at 12mm, some at 10, one at 9, and others under 9...my nurse said I am to stay on lupron 5 units still as well as 150miu of follistim until Sunday-then I have my second US and BW...I am very anxious and want it to be sunday morning already!!! I am dying to trigger!!!


----------



## almosthere

And I am sneaking with my family and dh's...we just don't want the stress of families asking us if we are pregnant and if not then whats wrong?! So we are very happy to have stuck with our decision since last Sept!!! =)


----------



## dc608

We weren't planning on telling our families either, but it got very emotional and stressful, we ended up telling our moms and sisters before the trigger. I'm happy that we did, it was really nice to have everyones support, but I was also worried that I would disappoint everyone if it didn't work. Just an irrational IVF mind at it's worst ;)


----------



## dc608

Almost- looks like you are responding awesome! Can't wait to hear the count on Sunday!


----------



## almosthere

thanks dc-and I totally understand how stressful it is-I think whether or not to tell family is such a hard decision! I can't wait to see my new follie sizes sunday either! yay!!


----------



## 4everyoung

whattheiveff said:


> Notopt - I did the hysteroscopy and even with not having to remove anything it was VERY uncomfortable. I say this because if you do it, I'd definitely ask for a vicodin or percocet or something like that. I'm not trying to scare you, just want you to be prepared because I wasn't!
> 
> Almost - Nice work on the stim shots! Hopefully you'll have good news to report tomorrow!
> 
> Sept - You've probably been wanded and poked by now....hoping for good news!
> 
> Stacy - Have you gotten any clarification on your new protocol?
> 
> I guess today I'm halfway through the 2WW. I'm really confused because typically a week before AF I get really sore, swollen boobs. While I suppose my boobs are tender, they feel nothing like they do before AF. I'm still getting off and on cramping, but not as frequent as 3 and 4 days past transfer. Its also more of a dull ache, not AF type cramping. I know I keep saying this, but while I don't expect Ernie to stick around, I can't help but hold out a tiny bit of hope that he will. So regardless of how prepared I am for the BFN, its still going to suck.

Hey there--No real clarification about my protocol, but I'm going to go with it :)


----------



## almosthere

GL with your new protocol stacey!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - That sounds like a great report! Are you experiencing any side effects?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - so you are 9dp3dt, so that makes you 12 dpo ...How are you feeling??? 

4everyoung - I admire your perseverance. This is your 4th IVF attempt and you don't seem to be dwelling on the negatives. I've only been through one failed cycle and I can't get my attitude to change for the better. 

almost - that's a great follicle count! Not too few, not too many. You definitely don't want too many as it seems like the more follicles you have the longer the recovery from egg retrieval!


----------



## whattheiveff

Stacy - I totally agree with Notopt. Do you have any tips on how to keep a good attitude while dealing with infertility? I'm sure we'd all love to know!

Notopt - I've still had on and off cramping, but today my boobs don't feel that tender which in the past has meant that AF is coming, but who knows because today is only CD 25. That seems early to start AF. Anyway, I bought a FRER yesterday, and I may test tomorrow, but I also might just wait until beta on Tuesday. I'll obviously be disappointed and sad if its negative, but I truly feel that the worst of this cycle is behind me. Finding out last Monday that only 1 out of 4 eggs fertilized and then not knowing any more information until my transfer was pretty rough. I needed to know that I could produce at least 1 good embryo.  Yesterday I was probably putting my chances at 35%, but today I'm thinking more like 15%. Time will tell! How are you feeling? What time is your appointment today?

Sept - How was today's Menopur? Did the mixing get any easier?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I'm doing ok. Trying to distract myself as much as possible. I just hate that I have to wait so long to start my FET cycle. My cycles are always at least 36 days long and sometimes go 40, 41 days, so I have a really long wait. My appointment is at 1pm today. I'm thinking I should write down some questions. My husband might not be able to come because some of his employees are out today (he's in retail) and Friday afternoons are really very busy. I am hoping he will be able to get away and meet me there.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Hang in there! I'd definitely write down some questions for your doctor, although based how well you responded to the drugs and how many embryos made it to freeze, it sounds like it might just have been bad luck. Are you considering putting back 2 (or 3!) for your FET? Maybe the doctor can give you something that will shorten your cycle so you don't have to wait as long. Hopefully your husband can make it to the appointment, but if not, I know you'll do great on your own! You are still an IVF rockstar in my eyes. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Good luck at your appt today!! My friend was going to see Hornstein this morning.


----------



## dc608

And I agree, I think you're an IVF Rockstar too!


----------



## septbride

Almost, that sounds like a great response! Keep it up! 

Notopt - glad you get to see your doctor and ask some questions. You're probably on your way over there now. I agree with whatthe that you had such a phenomenal response this cycle, it seems very likely that it will work for you eventually. Good luck and let us know how it goes! Hope your hubby was able to join you. 

Whatthe, you have such a good balanced attitude to all this! I'm very impressed! I understand how you're feeling -- with my potential to be a poor responder, I will also just be happy to get some viable eggs and a good embryo out of this cycle. It's so great that you've gone through it and got Ernie out of your cycle. I really hope he sticks. 

The Menopur was much easier this morning. I forgot to use the Q-cap (duh) but will definitely use it tomorrow morning. But the rest of the process went OK anyway this time and I didn't feel like I'd lost too much of the sodium chloride. It did sting a little going in because I didn't ice and I forgot to pinch my skin...I just jabbed it right in there. :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Wow! You did Menopur without icing?? You are a warrior woman and I can't wait to hear how you're ovaries are responding! Regarding my "balanced" attitude, I think Husband would probably disagree with you! I call myself a realist but he'd probably say I'm a pessimist. Strangely enough, the 2WW has gotten easier for me as the days have gone by. It seems the more distance I get from this cycle (in terms of not doing shots every day, monitoring, etc.) the more I'm realizing a failed 1st IVF is pretty normal and not the end of my TTC journey. I've been trying to focus on what Dr. Fox told me at our last appointment which was that we are the beginning of this process, not the end. For some odd reason, I've found that comforting.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All-- I want to thank you for your kind words. To whattheiveff and notoptimistic: I have been on a journey to become a happy person for a very long time. In my younger years, I was filled with disappointment constantly because I wasn't good enough, smart enough, thin enough, etc...About ten years ago, I started trying to figure out how to be happy with myself where I was, and although I'm not perfect at it--some days I find it impossible to be happy with things in my life--for the most part, I try to find things to be happy about. The more I focus on those things, the less "down" I get about the other things that may not be working out.

In terms of fertility--it's ALWAYS disappointing when it doesn't work out--whether I'm peeing on an ovulation kit and dragging my husband into the boudoir, or feet up in the stirrups with 5 people in the room guiding embryos through a needle. And of course I'm emotional in the moment (had you seen me last Friday, you may have called the authorities--crying because my soda water fizzed over the top of the can when I opened it was likely a disproportionate reaction), but when I allow myself to get perspective, I usually can find that happiness.

For me, I look at the things in my life that are going right: I have a job as a teacher, helping students and colleagues grow on their path. I work as a health coach, helping overweight men and women combat the weight demon, often getting off medications and improving their quality of life. I have a husband with whom I find plenty to disagree (and, on my bad days, plenty to pick apart), but I love him and, warts and all, he really is a good man. I have healthy pets. I have a nice home. I am healthy aside from the pesky little fertility issue. I have a good family whom I see regularly enough to appreciate (yet not so often I take them for granted). I have health insurance to pay for these procedures that I would not be able to pay for otherwise. I have 3 more shots (I've had 1 IUI and 3 IVFs) with IVF. I live in a state where we have access to some pretty amazing health professionals/techniques. My husband and I travel. We take road trips and some flights to nearby cities. We don't have much in terms of savings, but we pay all of our bills and sometimes have a little extra for fun. 

Ten years ago, I would have focused on the negative: I have a house, but it's not as nice as the neighbors. We travel, but never to Europe. I have a job, but I don't make as much money as I should...etc...Now, I truly focus on the positive. 

The reality for me is, I like my life. I believe having children would make it even richer. However, if this is as bad as it's going to get, I will be okay--better than okay. Letting myself spend too much time in that dark, sorrowful space of the thing that I want most but can't seem to "get" quite yet won't further my cause. I try to be optimistic, though, like I said, I'm not Pollyanna, and can devolve pretty quickly. 

Anyway, I'm sure this is a bit on the "heavy" side for the question you asked. Being happy and optimistic is something I work on--being at peace with what is in my life and being hopeful about the possibilities. 

Hope this helps :)


----------



## dc608

Stacy, you are an amazing person and an inspiration! You have me in tears! I really admire and respect your ability to find the good and be happy with whatever life has given you!


----------



## 4everyoung

So I was writing the big long optimistic post, and my ER called. She told me that a team met to discuss my situation last night (!) and decided I should try some steroids as a part of my protocol. She said they thought, since I'm producing eggs, but not getting high quality embryos, the steroids would help my egg production. She also asked me to consider a 3-4 embryo transfer depending on the quality. We were scheduled for 3 last time, but only had 2 viable embryos, so we're upping the ante, I guess. Anyway, all of my crazy optimism could land me with a full brood, but, at this point, I'll take it. :) I suppose I should start saving some money. ;)

Also--she is having me take a baby aspirin every day starting today--anyone know any reasons for that??


----------



## whattheiveff

Wow Stacy, thank you so much for sharing that. You should post this on every IF blog out there! You have amazing perspective that I can only hope to get to at some point. That's great news that you have a whole team meeting about you and proactively calling YOU! Fingers crossed for you this cycle....it's definitely your turn!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for your fs team Stacey-I hope the steroids work! I just read your previous post and really enjoyed it. I have been looking at lots of negatives with being infertile and having to do IVF and you really opened my eyes. I am so fortunate and this infertility issue with DH is just a tiny tiny bump in the road of my life. I hope we can all get over this little bump together and see a bfp soon-one way or another!!! 

6th stimming shot was completed tonight.....I saw someone asked if I have side effects....the only think I noticed since starting lupron was hot flashes...but they seem to be getting less and less since I started my follistim....no side effects....guess I am lucky! Have any of you ladies noticed any side effects?? I mean, I have been exhausted...but I have had to wake up at very early, random hours each morning this past week due to US and BW apt and my new work...so it could be from that!


----------



## almosthere

I take the part back about side effects-omgsh-vaginal dryness big time....not helping in the sex department....SO dry....that I think it is absorbing the lubricant....ughhh....tmi but the truth!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I have my fingers crossed for you if you decide to POAS today!!
Notopt- How'd the appointment go yesterday? Ready for some frozen babies? I have a friend who has twins from a FET, she looks at them sometimes, now 2 yrs old, and can't believe they used to be little popsicles!
Almost- I thought we weren't supposed to have sex while stimming? My poor husband hasnt gotten any in months!! :/


----------



## almosthere

OMGSH noone told me this!!! =( I will double check with my nurse today!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, POAS this morning. Nopesicles. I'm disappointed and sad but I expected it. Plus I'm on vacation! Anyway, do y'all think I could have some wine tonight or should I wait for the official beta?


----------



## septbride

Almost, nobody told us not to have sex either...the only thing I've heard is that the few days after ER and ET are off-limits. As far as side effects, I've had some headaches for the past couple of days, and I feel tired. Nothing too terrible though. 

Stacy, your post was really inspiring. Thank you for sharing. It is so hard to remember all the positive aspects of life when you're faced with one that feels so devastating. I'm trying to shift my perspective on this right now and your post really helped. I think I'm getting closer to realizing that whatever happens, it's going to be OK. And 3-4 embryos?! Holy Moses! 

Whatthe, I'm sorry about your BFN. :( As far as wine, I think I would try to wait for the official test. It really might be too early for a HPT. It's not over yet! Re: the Menopur, I love my new title of Warrior Woman! I told my husband about that and he agreed with you. :) I'm not finding it too bad so far. I'm so impatient to see what my ovaries are doing with all this stuff. Hanging on until Tuesday!


----------



## almosthere

One glass of wine may not hurt-but you mine as well wait! It is not over til the witch shows her ugly face!

I am feeling very crampy today-my meds have def. been creating a bit of constipation-so prob why I am crampy and bloated...one more sleep until 2nd US & BW with stimming...yay!

I did call my nurse (I'd rather be safe than sorry!) And she said to refrain from sex as I get closer to trigger due to possible damage to ovaries since they will be enlarged. I am going to refrain until we need to dtd before ER...although this seems very contradicting..I wonder if we should resort to a different way of riding of DH's old sperm instead of DTD to prevent ovarian injury!


----------



## 4everyoung

I never know when I'm allowed to have sex with all of these crazy protocols. The kicker for me is, no "Big O" during the 2ww...and the minute it's over AF is there to further spoil the fun. What's a girl to do!? ;)


----------



## almosthere

hahaha....not going to lie....I want sex so bad right now! UGH but then again I don't because I am so dry...sorry for TMI-but have to speak the truth....LOL! I have this weird feeling due to my random bloating/cramping that I may be told to trigger tomorrow night after my US and BW...but it wouldbe early....only on 7th stims shot tonight...


----------



## whattheiveff

Well, full flow ladies, full flow. Started this morning, called the doc on call and they said I could go in for the blood test tomorrow, but seeing as how it's labor day weekend, I probably will still need to wait until Tuesday. That said, I will be having wine tonight. 

Regarding sex, I have not been in the mood AT ALL during this IVF cycle. Stacy and Almost, I tip my hat to you!


----------



## almosthere

So sorry af came whatthe-stay strong-we are all here for you! Your office should be open even on holidays I would think!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear AF came :/ I know you were semi-prepared, but it doesn't make it any easier. WTF, Ernie?!?! I hope you enjoyed more than 1 glass of wine last night and can enjoy the rest of your vacation. You already have an appt scheduled, right?

Almost- Good for you for even wanting sex :) Before the retrieval we used the good old fashioned blow job :) And have been ever since. I miss sex, but I'm too afraid to have it! Hopefully you got some good numbers today! Sounds like you're getting pretty uncomfortable- which means you're responding!!


----------



## dc608

Stacy- I know a girl who had 4 transferred... I think she was a little older, and ended up with one beautiful, healthy baby boy. My friend works with a girl that had IVF at the Brigham and is currently pregnant with triplets! And she is only 32! I'm surprised they transferred so many, but it wasn't her first IVF.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm so sorry to hear about AF! Arg. I hope you're feeling OK today. 

Wow, I need to check in with my nurse about sex -- I've been proceeding as normal. It's our anniversary tomorrow, so I plan on continuing to do so. :shrug: I also hadn't been told about the no big O...but I guess that doesn't matter until after ET anyway. 

I'm feeling pretty tired and headachey still, and am having some twinges of pain in my ovaries. I just hope and pray that this means I'm responding! 

Happy Labor Day, everyone!


----------



## almosthere

I am getting close my fs wants to see 16mm for trigger and I have 10mm to 13 or 1r....dowing my dosage of follistim tonight tp 125 instead of 150 and still 5 units of lupron....on my cell so don't want to type much but had a very bad day feel free to read into it on my journal.....hope you are all feeling better than I am...oh and no trigger yet for me...bw tomorrow and no us...


----------



## notoptimistic

Ladies - sorry I have been out of touch the last couple of days! I am on the cape and it is tough (slow) posting here from my iPhone. Anyway, we had our appointment Friday and it did make me feel better. The recommendation is to go ahead next cycle with a FET and transfer 2! He told me we can do only one if we want but they recommend two. We told him we are ok with two. I asked him about the FET success rate since brigham switched over to freezing embryos at day 5 instead of day 3. Because that change in protocol was just implemented a couple of months ago, they only have done three FET cycles so far using the 5 day frozen embryos. The good news is that all three cycles have resulted in pregnancy so they are 3 for 3 so far! We also asked about the polyp that was spotted on one of my ultrasounds and he downplayed it stating that if it was actually a polyp it wouldn't have just been picked up on only one ultrasound. Also, even if there is a polyp there there is no need to do anything about it. We also discussed hysterscopy and he convinced me it just isn't necessary. The hsg would have picked up on any issues, the percentage of false negatives on the hsg is very low and it is much more likely for people to get false positives on the hsg. Anyway, in summary, my doctor thinks my chances of pregnancy are about 75-80%. He thinks my prognosis is very good. I felt much better after hearing him say this.

Whatthe - I'm so sorry it didn't work Whatthe. Hopefully next time it will .. For you, me and Stacy! By the way, my doc also told me that there's an increased chance of natural pregnancy right after a failed ivf cycle. They don't know why, but the success rate is about halfway between your chances of pregnancy on a regular natural cycle (pre ivf) and chances during an ivf cycle. So he told us we should be sure to time intercourse with ovulation tests!

Stacy- I think baby aspirin thins blood preventing clotting. I loved reading your post on positivity - appreciating what you do have. 

Sept - in sure the ovary twinges are a good sign - you will know soon enough!!


----------



## 4everyoung

whattheiveff said:


> Well, full flow ladies, full flow. Started this morning, called the doc on call and they said I could go in for the blood test tomorrow, but seeing as how it's labor day weekend, I probably will still need to wait until Tuesday. That said, I will be having wine tonight.
> 
> Regarding sex, I have not been in the mood AT ALL during this IVF cycle. Stacy and Almost, I tip my hat to you!

Whatthe--Sorry to hear that AF came. She's just now leaving me, and I'm more than ready for her visit to begin! I hope you enjoyed your wine. 

I'm not much in the mood, but on the 2 month cycle with all of the shots and transfers and 2 week waiting...I definitely have a day or two when I feel saucy! :blush:



dc608 said:


> Stacy- I know a girl who had 4 transferred... I think she was a little older, and ended up with one beautiful, healthy baby boy. My friend works with a girl that had IVF at the Brigham and is currently pregnant with triplets! And she is only 32! I'm surprised they transferred so many, but it wasn't her first IVF.

I would be thrilled with one healthy baby--and if more come along, too, I'm sure we'll figure it all out. It is surprising to me how many embryos get transferred for different people at different ages and attempts. At 37 I had 2 embryos 2x. My previous transfer at 38 was supposed to be 3, but we only had 2 viable embryos to transfer. I have a friend who is 29, tried to get pregnant for about 10 months, and went for ART--They couldn't find a reason but had her do an IVF w/ICSI w/assisted hatching--first time (no IUI)--transferred 2 embryos & she became pregnant with twins. She made it look easy! 



septbride said:


> Whatthe, I'm so sorry to hear about AF! Arg. I hope you're feeling OK today.
> 
> Wow, I need to check in with my nurse about sex -- I've been proceeding as normal. It's our anniversary tomorrow, so I plan on continuing to do so. :shrug: I also hadn't been told about the no big O...but I guess that doesn't matter until after ET anyway.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired and headachey still, and am having some twinges of pain in my ovaries. I just hope and pray that this means I'm responding!
> 
> Happy Labor Day, everyone!

Septbride--where are you from? We're close in age. I know those twinges. It could be anything, so stay positive!! ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I'm feeling ok today, but stil haven't actually had my blood test. I figured the hospital here will be a disaster on a holiday weekend so I'll probably go tomorrow or Tuesday. My WTF is the Friday we get back from SC...which is 9/14. I hate waiting that long, but it is what it is.

Almost - very excited that you're getting close to trigger!

Sept - great to hear about your twinges...go ovaries, go! 

Notopt - fantastic news from your doctor!!! Those sound like amazing odds! Can I ask if he meant 75-80% this cycle or just in general? Either way, it's great news! 

DC - thanks for the success stories! Hope you're feeling good!


----------



## almosthere

whatthe-soo sorry about AF....HUGS!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - he meant 75-80% if I were to try for several cycles.. Not per cycle!


----------



## almosthere

noto-GL with your next cycle!!!


----------



## dc608

Sept- Happy Anniversary!! I think it matters most about sex when your ovaries are really really stimulated.

Notopt- I looove those odds! I'm so excited for you to do the transfer! How many do they unfreeze? I'm so glad the doctor made you feel better about everything too... And that you're going to transfer 2 :) :)

Almost- Almost there!! Any day now I bet!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks DC-had just bw done today, so will be waiting to hear new news today....my nurse said it is still too soon to give me predicted trigger/ER dates...yet I am on day 9 of stimming tn....how is that too soon?! lol...and they dropped my follistim intake last night, so I feel as though I am getting closer and yet I wont be told my ER date until my trigger...LOL...oh well...it is what it is and going with the flow. My FS did tell DH and I a predicted ER date for first week of SEPT which is this week....

anywho, hope you are all doing well-and happy anniversary Sept!!!!


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for the anniversary wishes. We went up to Vermont and had a great time at a B&B near Mt. Snow. 

DC, thanks for the success stories! 

Notopt, hope you're enjoying the Cape. That is SUCH good news that your doctor gave you those odds. Wow! And great too that you can look forward to a 5-day FET, and transferring 2!! So exciting! I hope this helps with the disappointment from this past cycle. 

Stacy, I've lived in Boston for 3 years, before that, NYC, before that, DC. I went to HS/college in Pennsylvania. Are you from this area originally? 

Almost, how did your bloodwork go yesterday? Sounds like you're almost there! :haha:

Whatthe, did you get your blood test today? 

I went in for my u/s, estradiol check and pre-op appt this morning. The u/s was more painful on stims! The nurse said she thought I would be "pleased with the results." Yay! I know that for me, that might still mean a small number of follicles, but hell, I'll take ANY follicles! Looking forward to getting the official word this afternoon.


----------



## dc608

Yay! I'm so happy you will be "pleased with the results" ... I found the more painful and uncomfortable the US, the more I was responding! I can't wait to hear your numbers! What day are you on?


----------



## septbride

That's good to hear! I'm on day 7. 




dc608 said:


> Yay! I'm so happy you will be "pleased with the results" ... I found the more painful and uncomfortable the US, the more I was responding! I can't wait to hear your numbers! What day are you on?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - hope you get your results soon (and share them with us ASAP!) I got back from the cape yesterday. It was a nice long weekend. We are trying to book a last minute vacation for next week because it's the only time we can go away before my FET cycle starts.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, vacation sounds nice -- where are you thinking of going? 

I just got the call and I have 3 measurable follicles and several smaller ones. Estradiol is 353. I add Ganirelix starting tomorrow morning. So...I know this isn't many follicles, but I'm honestly just relieved that I'm responding to the stims. Hopefully some of those smaller ones will catch up in the next few days! 

Do you ladies know if this seems like a good estradiol number?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I checked my records - I didn't have blood work or an ultrasound on day 7 of stimming (like you) but on day 8 of stimming my estradiol was 629 and I had 4 measurable follicles. On day 6 of stimming, my estradiol was 208. In summary, I think you are doing very well!

Oh yeah - and we are thinking of a quick vacation to Iceland!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, thanks so much for checking! May I ask how many follies you had on your day 6 scan? And Iceland is a GREAT idea! I love it there! Have you been before? 

All: I asked the nurse about sex and exercise. She says sex with a condom is OK. As for exercise, she said biking and walking are OK. I should probably do one or the other...we defrosted our wedding cake and have been chowing on it all weekend!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I only had bloodwork on day 6 of stimming - no ultrasound, so I don't know how many follicles. I've never been to Iceland. I'm a little worried it might be too late to book it for next Tuesday. Not a lot of hotels to choose from that have availability. 

Regarding sex - I totally wasn't in the mood during the last couple days of stimming and during the tww, but we did do it once, 5 days before going in for the ER which was a good idea because you don't want the sperm to be too old. I think dh is also supposed to refrain from ejaculation from the day of the trigger until ER anyway.


----------



## dc608

Sept- Baseline is Day 1, right? If that's the case, on Day 6 my E2 was 388 (but I didn't have an ultrasound). On Day 8 it was 1174 with 4 measurable follicles and several smaller ones. I think you're number sounds right on target! Amazing!!

Notopt- Iceland sounds great for a last minute vacation! My idea of a last minute trip is a ride to Maine or something. You're much for adventurous!!


----------



## septbride

Wow, thanks so much for sharing your info! This makes me feel a lot better. I just assumed that I only had a few follies because of my low AMH/diminished ovarian reserve.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi everyone, looks like ive missed a lot!

Sept - those sound like great results!!! When do you go back?

Notopt - my friend went to Iceland earlier this year and loved it! Hopefully you can get away before the FET.

I just got my bloodwork and holy balls it was 21 which means I have to go back on Thursday. It won't be a viable pregnancy, but I'm actually encouraged that at least implantation can happen.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, holy balls is right! Wow. 25 indicates pregnancy, right? 

I go back on Thursday. Fingers super crossed!


----------



## dc608

Holy balls! :) That's great news. Too bad about the chemical (if that's what it is)- but great news on the implantation! Ernie tried! That's what matters :)


----------



## almosthere

Yay Ernie!! Sorry the beta was not higher-but you never know right?!

AFM I trigger....TONIGHT! I am nervous and excited....ER is Thursday and prob 5dtTuesday which is mine and dh's 1year anniversary of ttc!!! Hope this is good luck!

Sept I have no idea about numbers...but I am about to listen to my voicemail and I have a number that is over 2,000!!! I am on night 10 of stimming (they are having me stim a little and trigger tonight as well). I will let you know what that number is just to give you an idea! But it prob. all depends on your follicle sizes as well-so this number is the number that matches with my triggering date/fully grown follies!


----------



## 4everyoung

I love that we can celebrate all victories! Stay positive!! 

Almost--happy triggering!

AFM--baseline blood work tomorrow--not sexy, but what is in this whole process? :0)


----------



## almosthere

LOL woohoo to baseline!! already? I cant believe it! This cycle is moving fast already for you Stacey!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Almost! 

Stacy, awesome news about your baseline!

So the more I think about it, the sadder I get about this chemical. My period this month has been so heavy and painful so every time I go to the bathroom it's a painful reminder that I'm actually miscarrying.


----------



## almosthere

whattheiveff said:


> Good luck Almost!
> 
> Stacy, awesome news about your baseline!
> 
> So the more I think about it, the sadder I get about this chemical. My period this month has been so heavy and painful so every time I go to the bathroom it's a painful reminder that I'm actually miscarrying.

:hugs:I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I'm so sorry. It is hard, I've been where you are before. It will get easier :/ The good thing is that it shows you actually CAN get pregnant, which is probably not helping right now, but hopefully it will. Ernie wasn't the one, but his brother or sister is up next ;) I hope you start feeling better soon.

Almost- How'd the trigger go last night?


----------



## almosthere

It stung going in....the liquid not the needle itself it is very sore today where we injected and I am very crampy but that's about it! One more sleep!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats almost! Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow! Good luck!

Stacy - how did the baseline go?

Sept - fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow!

Notopt - did you book your trip?

DC - when do we get to see the gummy bear again?

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I'm feeling a bit better today but I had to take a Percocet last night for the cramps.


----------



## dc608

I don't know! Soon I hope :) I go tomorrow for a check up, but not an ultrasound, unless I can somehow weasel one out of them ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

almost- good luck tomorrow!

whatthe- sorry about the chemical ...ernie the embryo just wasn't meant to be. Hopefully the cramping subsides today. The good news is that we get to be cycle buddies for round 2 (that probably doesn't make you feel better though!). 

We haven't booked a trip yet and we determined it is just too last minute to go overseas. We need to now come up with a smaller scale vacation. Maybe Canada or somewhere in New England? Don't know yet. 

ladies - This waiting is killing me. I'm predicting my next period will start October 1st. That's a long wait.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, no way! Why do you have to wait until your next period? You can't get started this cycle? New England is beautiful this time of year!!


----------



## septbride

Congrats, almost!! Sounds like all is going smoothly. Hopefully you get your BFP with no problem. 

Whatthe, I'm really sorry about Ernie. I hope it is a little bit encouraging to know that you can make it all the way to implantation? Hope you can take it easy today. Cool that you and notopt will be cycle buddies! 

Notopt, October 1 does sound like a long way off, but it will go quickly! Re: vacation, if you're thinking New England, let me know if you want the info on the B&B we just stayed at in Vermont. I would recommend it! 

Stacy, looking forward to hearing how the baseline went. 

I started the Ganirelix this morning...not much else to report. I'm feeling really draggy today. I'm not good at going to bed early, but I'm going to have to force myself to hit the hay really early tonight, since I'm back for monitoring bright and early in the morning. Yawn.


----------



## almosthere

Notto sorry about the long wait for af :/


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi all--

Baseline this morning-I guess they're looking for ovulation :) Not yet--back Friday morning--it's a good thing, because I love getting blood drawn (too far with the optimistic thing??) ;)


----------



## almosthere

Lol stacey I can always count on you for a good laugh....best of luck with ovulating soon!


----------



## dc608

Good luck to everyone today!! Retrieval, Ultrasounds, BETAS... So much going on!! I'm n the waiting room now waiting for the genetic counselor! Then off to the doctor avoiding later! Thinking of everyone!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good morning!

dc- My doctor told me they don't allow back-to-back ivf cycles. They want people to have one cycle off in between. I wish I had 28 day cycles so I could get started sooner. Hoping with a fun weekend coming up and vacation next week the month will go by more quickly. 

sept - We decided to go to Portland, Maine and then Portsmouth NH. I booked a hotel already for the Portland part - 2 nights, now I just need to find a place in Portsmouth. Good luck with your ultrasound today!

almost- good luck at your retrieval!! Hope they get lots of good eggs.

4ever - good luck with the blood test tomorrow ...hope it is all you hoped for and more 

whatthe - How are you feeling?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's too bad you have to wait for a full cycle in between -- arg! I love Portsmouth NH! Never been to Portland ME but have heard lots of good things. Sounds like a nice trip. 

Almost, any update? Hope ER went well. 

I did the ultrasound/estradiol dance this morning...the u/s technician didn't give me any clues this time. :wacko: Of course now I'm thinking she didn't want to give me bad news. I really really want to get beyond 3 follicles today so I can stop worrying about possible cancellation.


----------



## septbride

Oh and whatthe, I hope your test went OK. We were probably there at the same time this morning!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck today everyone!

Sept - in still in SC so I'm about to go do the second beta now. Hopefully you get a good report today!

Notopt - that trip sounds awesome! Lots of relaxation and good restaurants. Also, I'm excited to be your cycle buddy!

Almost- thinking of you today!!

Stacy - I had to get a second test to confirm ovulation as well. So annoying!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Was it the same ultrasound technician who did your ultrasound two days ago and told you the results? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

dc- By the way, have you spoken to your friend yet who saw Dr. Hornstein on Friday? I wonder what she thought of him! 

whatthe - When is your follow-up with your doctor - was it next week? I'll be interested to see how they change your protocol. Maybe it will be a shorter cycle this time so less waiting.


----------



## dc608

Sept, I wouldn't worry about the techs silence! None if them ever told me anything! Except the amazingly fabulous gay guy tech, who I loved!! Have you ever had him?


----------



## dc608

Notopt- she loved him!! She needs to go in for some surgery to remove more endo before she can start anything though. Enjoy vacation!! My sister got married in Portland last year :) So much to do there!


----------



## septbride

DC, I haven't had the guy yet, all women so far. I'll look out for him! 

Notopt, it was a different tech today. I could tell from the get-go that she was going to play by the rules, so I guess I shouldn't worry. Plus, I'm having a lot of cramping this morning, so I'm assuming something is going on in there. I also feel like a have a bowl of Jello attached to my stomach. Very sexy. 

Whatthe, that's right, I forgot you're still down in SC. Hope beta goes OK!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies will do personals later but wanted to give a quick update...10 eggies retreived today yay!!!!


----------



## dc608

Almost- 10 eggs, that's great! Hope you're feeling well!
Sept- I can't stand when the techs play by the rules ;) Have you heard yet?

I had my appt with the nurse today, I was nervous, because I have actually lost weight, but they put the little ultrasound on me, and the babe's heart was beating :) and he (?) was moving around. I also had some blood work done today, because my mom is jewish (so I'm 1/2) and they have some prevalent diseases (apparently back in the day there was incest among the Jews!)... shouldn't be a concern, because my husband isn't Jewish, but good to rule out. They are very cautious here.


----------



## almosthere

thanks dc and it is good to be cautious, I am sure everything will be fine though!


----------



## septbride

Almost, 10 eggs, that's great! Congratulations! 

I just got my report: 6 follicles with some smaller ones still to come, estradiol is 750! Seems good so far. I go back on Saturday for another check. Phewf!


----------



## almosthere

yay sounds great so far sept.....fx they grow lots by next visit-sat is so soon!! eek! I got so excited for each bw and us visit as it is one step closer to a bfp!!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept -I am predicting a Tuesday trigger shot for you. :) Take Thursday off. lol

amost - congratz on your 10 eggs - now go to sleep.


----------



## dc608

Wow! Good job Sept!! Keep up the good work :)

LOL, Notopt, I agree, go to bed Almost :) Also, drink lots and lots of Gatorade!! Lots of it!! I swear it saved me from OHSS! It's the only thing I drank for days! And eat pizza ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

I slept most of the day after my ER and I was very happy to do so. I also recommend pizza, but only because it is tasty. 

Happy early Rosh Hashanah DC! Your mother is Jewish, so you are Jewish. :)


----------



## septbride

Pizza sounds pretty good! 

I've been battling my insurance company ALL DAY to get more Follistim. I can't believe the bureaucracy. After being told 14 different things by 14 different people, I've finally placed an "urgent appeal" to get more #@%! cartridges -- but that takes up to 72 hours. So lucky me, it looks like I get to pay for Follistim out of pocket! I'm so livid right now. :growlmad:


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - congrats!!! 10 eggs woo hop!

Sept - low responder?? I think not!! 

All - holy balls times 2. My hcg went from 21 to 86. Testing again on Saturday. Does anyone know if I have a shot with these levels? I'm in total shock because I've been bleeding heavily since Saturday.


----------



## almosthere

YES 86 is great, omgsh so you are preggo?!!?! eeeek!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

ahaha thanks ladies-i suck at napping....i napped for 2.5 hours but before that i was in bed right after er for at least 2 hours....i am on the couch now-I think it is kind of late to nap now...I wake up early for work tomorrow....around 7. I am watching The Vow now! 

And I eat too much pizza...I ate a burger and fries from 5 guys-they told me to get lots of gatorade....check!....fiber...got a little today I think.....and protein through meat....burger, yum, check!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- holy balls is right! Have the doctors told you what the heck is going on?? They told me anything over 100... But I don't get why yours is still going up?! Sometimes people get their periods and are still pregnant? OMG, I would be a google machine!!

Notopt- haha, thanks :) you too? We actually didn't really practice any religion growing up though.

I think I'm gonna get pizza for dinner :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - that's so strange ... Are you still bleeding? I'm going to google for you and let you know what I come up with! I've already googled everything I can possibly
Google for my own situation.

Dc- Yep - Jewish! I didn't really practice growing up but my husband does so i've been learning a lot!

Sept - I have an unopened follistim cartridge in my fridge free of charge!!


----------



## 4everyoung

notoptimistic said:


> I slept most of the day after my ER and I was very happy to do so. I also recommend pizza, but only because it is tasty.
> 
> Happy early Rosh Hashanah DC! Your mother is Jewish, so you are Jewish. :)

I thoroughly enjoy the eating after the ER...I'm not going to lie. I'm quite particular about what I put in my body (after decades of filling it with crap!), but I secretly love getting hubby to take me to Brugger's after the ER :0)



septbride said:


> Pizza sounds pretty good!
> 
> I've been battling my insurance company ALL DAY to get more Follistim. I can't believe the bureaucracy. After being told 14 different things by 14 different people, I've finally placed an "urgent appeal" to get more #@%! cartridges -- but that takes up to 72 hours. So lucky me, it looks like I get to pay for Follistim out of pocket! I'm so livid right now. :growlmad:

Sept--Hang in there. Totally blows (I'm convinced that if men had to give birth and deal with these 'inconveniences' we'd have a much more efficient system for dealing with it). Hang in there :wacko:



whattheiveff said:


> Almost - congrats!!! 10 eggs woo hop!
> 
> Sept - low responder?? I think not!!
> 
> All - holy balls times 2. My hcg went from 21 to 86. Testing again on Saturday. Does anyone know if I have a shot with these levels? I'm in total shock because I've been bleeding heavily since Saturday.

I know nothing about the HCG levels, but I think it looks good...here's to hoping!



almosthere said:


> ahaha thanks ladies-i suck at napping....i napped for 2.5 hours but before that i was in bed right after er for at least 2 hours....i am on the couch now-I think it is kind of late to nap now...I wake up early for work tomorrow....around 7. I am watching The Vow now!
> 
> And I eat too much pizza...I ate a burger and fries from 5 guys-they told me to get lots of gatorade....check!....fiber...got a little today I think.....and protein through meat....burger, yum, check!

Mmmm...Fries...that will be my next post-ER treat :winkwink:



notoptimistic said:


> Whatthe - that's so strange ... Are you still bleeding? I'm going to google for you and let you know what I come up with! I've already googled everything I can possibly
> Google for my own situation.
> 
> Dc- Yep - Jewish! I didn't really practice growing up but my husband does so i've been learning a lot!
> 
> Sept - I have an unopened follistim cartridge in my fridge free of charge!!

Haha...I become obsessed with Google...*I have more hangnails than usual...does that mean I'm pregnant?* :Google: * My nose-hair is growing more quickly....am I pregnant?* :Google: *My feet are sweating...is this a sign of pregnancy?* :Google: *My dog is looking at me more often...does he sense my heightened HGC levels!?* :Google: *sigh...


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha, Stacy you are too funny!

I literally can't find anything on google regarding what's happening with me. Fun times.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - did you get Kathy involved in this folistim headache? I feel like she'll crack some heads and get you what you need!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, holy balls!! Will be thinking of you on Saturday! Just one more night of trying not to drive yourself nuts with Google. 

Notopt, thank you SO MUCH for offering the Follistim cartridge -- you are too sweet! Won't you need it for your next cycle? 

Stacy, I completely agree about the male thing. The meds would all be free and would come with complimentary power tools. 

Re: the Jewish conversation, my hubby is Jewish-ish (through his dad and he wasn't raised religious). 

All, I'm having a lot of cramping today, and (TMI alert) a LOT of "egg white" CM. Did you guys have this on stims?


----------



## septbride

Kathy has spent hours trying to deal with these clowns. I'm not sure there's anything else she can do. She is livid -- she chewed them out and told them they're a disgrace. :haha:



whattheiveff said:


> Sept - did you get Kathy involved in this folistim headache? I feel like she'll crack some heads and get you what you need!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I actually do not need it for my next cycle. No stimulation drugs because we are using my frozen embryos. No injections at all for the upcoming FET cycle! Just let me know if you want it and I can meet up with you somewhere. I'm working from home today. 

whatthe- I googled your issue and got mixed results. Some posts in forums about the same issues (bleeding but rising hcg levels) and turned out positive and some had similar issues that didn't end well. Your hcg levels seem to be rising at a very good pace. Are you still bleeding and cramping?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept and Notopt - so glad you can help each other out! 

Notopt - not bleeding anymore, just feel nauseous. Dr. Fox actually called me today and basically said to just stay the course. They don't know what's going on and aren't super optimistic, but she's seen deliveries that began with lower levels than mine. This was after I spoke to a nurse (not Kathy) who told me she's never seen a viable pregnancy result from a situation like mine. Talk about a mind eff. Anyway, I test Sunday morning because we get back too late tomorrow. 

Almost - how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear the fert report!

DC - glad to hear everything went well with the gummy bear yesterday!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. It's good your bleeding stopped and the nausea is always a good sign. 

Btw, stupid me realized it's probably not a good idea to share drugs so I can't help. sucks.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, no worries! Thanks so much for the offer!

Whatthe, you're living through the mother of all mind effs, that's for sure. Keeping my fingers crossed that Ernie is still with us.

I can feel my estrogen levels rising...feeling really cranky and emotional. The nurse I spoke to today (about insurance stuff) mentioned that as of yesterday, my biggest follicle was 15x15, next one 14x13. I should be getting relatively close, right?


----------



## dc608

Yay! Those are good size ones! They told me to average the size, so you have a 15 and a 13.5! They wanted two at least at an 18. I bet a few more days! Maybe Notopt is right, a Tuesday trigger!!


----------



## whattheiveff

That's great Sept! Go ovaries!!


----------



## almosthere

Yay sept!!

and thanks for asking about my fert. report...out of the 10 retrieved 8 were fertilized..I am thrilled....the news had me in tears!! So no 2 day transfer. I will either go in Sunday for a 3 day, or Tuesday for a 5 day...I guess no 4 day with my clinic? lol.


----------



## dc608

Amazing report! Good luck with the transfer! You're another IVF rockstar!


----------



## almosthere

lol thanks!

and gl sunday whatthe <3


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Almost!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks!! My stomach is all twisted and pinched like..the feeling I mean, ugh, hope this passes soon!


----------



## dc608

My younger sister had her baby today... After barely trying for only a few months. It took me a while to be happy for her, I was mostly just sad for myself. And extremely jealous!

Good luck with everyones testing tomorrow! Nothing for me, just going to NWH to snuggle my new niece :)


----------



## almosthere

I know how you feel! MY husbands sister had a baby the month we finally started ttc, then his cousin had a baby after a month of trying (this month) and my best friend accidentally got preg my 2nd month ttc and had an A....it frustrated me and upset me a lot. Jealousy is a horrible feeling lol!


----------



## septbride

DC, congrats on your new niece! I know how you feel...it's very hard to be happy for people who get pregnant so easily when you're going through this. One of my best friends is getting married at the end of September and I'm convinced she's going to get pregnant in ten seconds. If it happens, it's going to be hard. I need to brace myself for it. 

Almost, congrats on your fertilization report!! Great numbers!! Hope you're feeling a bit better today. 

All, thanks for the feedback on my numbers. I was back in yesterday morning and my estradiol was 1241. My follicles were 21, 16, 17 (right) and 18, 17, 15 (left), so I'm close! There are a few more that are still on the small side. I'm heading back in this morning for another check, and it looks like I might be ready to trigger tonight. I'm hoping some of the smaller follies catch up by today. Does anyone know if they're able to get retrieve eggs from follicles that are ~12mm? I assume the eggs won't be mature?


----------



## almosthere

Sept-I am not sure-I believe they want follies to be a minimum of 16-20, but I could be wrong!!! But you look like you are ready for trigger tonight yay!!!

And I just got news this morning-5 Day transfer for me, yippee!!! I go in Tuesday =)


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - great news about a 5 day transfer!

Sept - those levels sound great! Hopefully you trigger tonight or tomorrow!

Had my 3rd beta this morning. Patient gateway says hcg of 129. So it went up 60% in 3 days. I know these numbers are way too low for this to be viable. I had totally come to terms with the chemical last week when I had my period so now I'm just reliving the grief again. It sucks.


----------



## whattheiveff

Good grief...a


----------



## whattheiveff

Good grief. Apologies for all the self centered posts. Just spoke with the nurse. Going back on Tuesday for more b/w. if hcg is still rising then they have to do an ultrasound to see if it's ectopic and then manage it accordingly. If I have any pain between now and Tuesday I'm supposed to go to the ER. The hope is my hcg starts decreasing on its own. Under no circumstances will this be viable. I'm oddly numb at this point.


----------



## 4everyoung

whattheiveff said:


> Almost - great news about a 5 day transfer!
> 
> Sept - those levels sound great! Hopefully you trigger tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Had my 3rd beta this morning. Patient gateway says hcg of 129. So it went up 60% in 3 days. I know these numbers are way too low for this to be viable. I had totally come to terms with the chemical last week when I had my period so now I'm just reliving the grief again. It sucks.

Sorry to hear you're going through this. Every time I've gone through this, I've had my period followed, about 3 days later, by my negative test. I always rekindle some hope even when I already know-and it's just heart-breaking to feel it multiple times. 

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Whatthe, I'm so sorry about all this. I hope Tuesday gives you some definitive info and you can move forward. This is a really long time for you to be in limbo. 

I trigger tonight, ER Tuesday morning! So I'm a little unsure which needle to use for the HCG...need to call the nurse -- in the meantime, does anyone here know? I don't think we were given a special needle for HCG.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys I'll make this quick because have company here. We had a housewarming party/brunch today with about 40 guests and some are still here watching the game.

Almost - congrats on day 5 transfer !

Whatthe - I'm so sorry .. I really hope it isn't ectopic. Please listen to your doc and Go to the hospital if you are having any severe pain. I've been through two miscarriages .. Things will get better .. Will take time.

Sept- the needle is 1.5 inches and should have been included with all your meds. We were given two of them.. Let me know if you need one ;)


----------



## septbride

Oh congrats on the housewarming! Sorry, final thing on the needle -- did you use a 22 gauge one? I've been using those as 'reconstitution' needles for the Menopur, so I think I'm now horrified to realize this is the HCG needle. It's huge! 





notoptimistic said:


> Hi guys I'll make this quick because have company here. We had a housewarming party/brunch today with about 40 guests and some are still here watching the game.
> 
> Almost - congrats on day 5 transfer !
> 
> Whatthe - I'm so sorry .. I really hope it isn't ectopic. Please listen to your doc and Go to the hospital if you are having any severe pain. I've been through two miscarriages .. Things will get better .. Will take time.
> 
> Sept- the needle is 1.5 inches and should have been included with all your meds. We were given two of them.. Let me know if you need one ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

It says 22g x 1.5" on the package. It needs to be longer to reach the muscle. I had my husband do it and it wasn't bad!


----------



## dc608

Sept- Yep! It's the big scary looking one :/ But it is definitely worse than it looks! You'll be fine! I'm so excited for you! Sounds like you responded great!

Whatthe- I feel so sad for you. Like I said, I've been in your shoes, and it's a gutting, helpless feeling. Hang in there... That's all you really can do at this point.

Almost- Congrats on the 5 day!! When is that, Tuesday? How many will you transfer?


----------



## almosthere

I go in for my ET Tuesday-the same day as your ER sept, wahoo let's goo!!!

notto-sorry you have to go through this.

For trigger I used a dif. syringe that was 1/2 an inch long. If you go to villagepharmacy website and click your trigger/hcg shot it shows exactly what you need and how to inject it.


----------



## septbride

Hi all, thanks so much for the encouragement. Trigger shot is done! It wasn't nearly as bad as it looked -- I used the 22G 1.5 inch needle and it was totally fine. I iced the heck out of my upper tush before my husband did the shot, so that helped. Might have a touch of frostbite now. :) 

Almost, Tuesday is a big day for both of us!

Whatthe, I hope you're feeling OK.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - Very exciting! Enjoy your shot-free day tomorrow.

I'm so worn out tonight. We had our brunch at 10am and the last guests left at 5:30 and then we drove to our meeting with the adoption agency. Long day but a good one.


----------



## almosthere

Sept-come onnnnn tuesday!! so glad your trigger went well last night! mine went in my belly and was not as long as yours-you are brave girl!!

notto-sorry you are so worn out-I wsa dizzy all of yesterday since wake up to sleep and also this morning-I called my on call dr. late last night and she told me my dizzy and drowsy symptoms are most likely from the crinone. I was not happy doing my crinone gel this morning, grrr..lol


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hooray for no more shots! I also iced my butt for like 10 minutes before the trigger. It was numb for a while!

Notopt - How did your meeting go with the adoption agency?

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. Yesterday was rough, but today at least I'm at work so I have a bit of distraction. I go in tomorrow for another HCG test, ultrasound, and methotrexate labs to determine if this is ectopic. If so, I guess they give me methotrexate to terminate the pregnancy. I'm trying to determine if I should take tomorrow off work or not. It seems like it will be a fairly full day of testing followed by a visit with the doctor at 1pm to discuss the results.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - If you think it might be a good distraction to go in for a bit tomorrow in between appointments, then maybe you should. Does anyone you work with know what's going on? 

The adoption agency meeting was good. Very informative and we took home a binder of materials to read over and fill out if we decide to go forward with it. We are debating whether or not we want to start the homestudy and application process right now or wait a bit until we've had at least one more ivf cycle. The application process involves collecting a lot of personal information, medical records, references, fingerprinting, income information, employment verification, etc. We also have to complete a home study where they meet you at your home several times to check it out and interview you and your husband. The whole process in terms of collecting all the documents and completing the home study can take a few months. Once that is complete you are (in most cases) approved for adoption and then determine whether you want to engage their services further to go ahead and be matched. The home study and application are the least expensive part - will only put you out like $3000. The other part, the matching and everything that goes along with it is where you spend at least another $40,000 and it can take a very long time to be matched - like 2 years even, unless you are open to all races, in whcih case, it could be a matter of months. We might hold off on even doing the homestudy until after this next cycle.

Edit: Wanted to add in case anyone is interested that most agencies will not even do a home study or let you apply if you are still doing fertility treatments. This one will.


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, whatthe. I hope they can at least resolve this quickly. Thinking of you. 

Wow notopt, that is a big Sunday. Keep us posted on the adoption agency progress. 

I'm working from my couch today -- feeling groggy/emotional from the HCG. Yuck!


----------



## septbride

Oops notopt, we posted at the same time. I didn't realize adoption was THAT expensive -- ouch. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. I can definitely see wanting to wait a little while since you have those 13 frosty babies waiting for you.


----------



## whattheiveff

Wow Notopt, that's quite the process and a huge dollar amount. I'm sure having all the information at least gives you peace of mind that you have a backup plan. That said, it sounds like your doc is very confident that at least 1 of your 13 frosties will become your take home baby! One way or another, you will be a mama. I decided to take tomorrow off work because I have b/w at 9:30, u/s at 10, and then meeting with the doctor at 1. All the driving back and forth plus cab or parking fees makes it not worth it to try to go in. As a result, I did feel I had to tell my boss something since I've missed so many days for ER, ET, and then I was on vacation. I just told him that it was an ectopic pregnancy and I had to take tomorrow off to resolve it. I didn't get into IVF or the possibility that its not ectopic, I just wanted to tell him something cut and dry. He was very understanding and actually got tears in his eyes. He's a huge softie but also kind of a blabbermouth so I hope he doesn't tell anyone (I asked him not to). 

Sept - Glad you're at home today. The HCG shot made me feel yucky too. Of course my dad was in town the weekend I did mine so I ended up having do a duck tour and dinner out! Best of luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. What time is your retrieval?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's really sweet about your boss. I ended up telling mine for basically the same reason. I didn't want him to think I was faking sick days or something weird. Mine is also a softie and got all excited for me. Anyway, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. What a week for you. 

My ER is at 8:30 in the morning, so we need to arrive at 7:30. I'll be happy to get it over with -- feeling a little nervous and really just want to know that we have some eggs.


----------



## dc608

Good luck tomorrow morning, Sept! Can't wait to hear how many egg they get!

My boss was the same way when I told him about the miscarriages. Got teary, and gave me a big huge- then started talking all medical (he's a doctor). I didn't tell him about any of the fertility treatments though.

Whathe- Have you been feeling any pain on one side or the other? I googled ectopics a lot right after my IVF, because I saw on arecord or something of mine that I was "high risk for ectopic"... which I had no idea, so I panicked! Apparently, they are more common in IVF's because they shoot the embryos way up the uterus, right near the tubes :/


----------



## notoptimistic

It's great that your bosses are understanding. I'm lucky too in that respect. 

The HCG shot made me feel queasy and hungry more often, and just like when I was pregnant, the only way to relieve the queasiness and nausea was to snack on something. 

almost- Was your trigger shot some form of HCG? I thought the HCG shot had to be intramuscular and there's no way you can reach a muscle with a 1/2 inch needle. Those needles are only for subcutanous injections. Also, usually the trigger is in the top part of your butt.

sept - So far I've been wrong with all my predictions. I predicted DC was having twins. Wrong. I predicted you would trigger Tuesday. Wrong. So just take my next prediction for what it is worth - I predict 7 or 8 eggs which is plenty.

speaking of my frozen embryos, I didn't tell you girls this but a few weeks ago when I was just at the start of my ivf cycle, I had a dream that I found a baby that was left in the cold and I was trying to warm it up. premonition?


----------



## dc608

LOL- I loooooooooooooove that dream!! That is fantastic! You're gonna bring home one of your cold babies :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - That definitely sounds like a premonition! And as far as trigger shots, I've heard there are different types....some are IM and some are subcutaneous, I think it just depends on the clinic's preference.

DC - My gut instinct is that this isn't ectopic. I haven't had pain on a specific side, just pressure in my uterus similar to when I was doing stim shots, and also a bit of nausea. To add insult to injury, I'm sure this is going to delay IVF #2. They won't do a cycle review until my HCG gets to 0 which I've read can take weeks.

Sept - Thats great you'll have the first appointment of the day! I'm sure they'll get at least 6 eggs, and probably 1 or 2 more which is awesome!!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- so you are saying that the Brigham prefers to torture us with intramuscular triggers? :)


----------



## dc608

Sept- I want to make a guess! I'm going with 11 :)


----------



## whattheiveff

notoptimistic said:


> whatthe- so you are saying that the Brigham prefers to torture us with intramuscular triggers? :)

Maybe, but at least we don't have to do PIO shots!


----------



## septbride

Wow DC, 11 eggs! I would be beyond thrilled to get that many! Based on my estradiol, I think I'm probably looking at 7, maybe 8, but here's hoping there are a couple more hiding out. 

Whatthe, that is ridiculously irritating about needing the HCG to get back to zero before you can start again. Here's hoping it goes down again quickly. 

Notopt, this is how much the HCG is messing with me -- your cold baby story just made me tear up. I think your dream is a premonition. 

I'm sitting on the couch watching Real Housewives, which I HATE. Definitely affected by the hormones.


----------



## dc608

I love Real Housewives!! :)
Well I'm thinking you had 6, at least 2 are hiding, and a few more have matured :)

Whatthe- After my early miscarriage, my levels dropped pretty quickly... Hope yours will do the same.

My friend is starting the process, and just found out she is the carrier of some genetic disease. I can't remember the name, some muscular atrophy thing? I dont remember being screened for it. Were you guys?


----------



## almosthere

notop-I am not sure-all I know is it was pregnyl, and I was given a super long needle then I was given a 1/2 in needle for a subcu shot-guess it works that way too! I got my eggies and have 8 for my 5 day transfer to pick from tomorrow so no worries for me! LOL! I did hear most ladies take hcg trigger through the buttox, but I got my needles directly from the nurse so I am sure it was legit! Also, the website they gave me mentions you can use either length and any area-leg, stomach, butt... =)


----------



## almosthere

GL with ER tomorrow sept-grow eggies groww!! You will be done with your ER before I will start my ET tomorrow! I go in for 9:50 but ET is not until 10:50...FX this is it!!


----------



## notoptimistic

For the record, my official guess on sept's egg count is 8!

Sept - Good luck tomorrow! Stay away from lifetime movies.

Dc - I know I had a bunch of genetic tests done but most were done two years ago when I was pregnant so I don't recall what was tested. 

Almost - 8 to choose from...that's great .. Do you think you will do one or two?


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck tomorrow almost! The fact that 80% of your eggs made it to a five day transfer is amazing!!


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, I just got home and am resting on the couch with some trashy magazines. Everything went well and they got 7 eggs. I'll take it! The team is so great, I was really impressed with how comfortable they made me. Now, fingers crossed for fertilization. 

Almost, I hope your transfer went well. Keep us posted.


----------



## almosthere

yay sept...your et will come up so fast and it is easy peasy compared to er!

so I am officially PUPO...my beta is friday the 21st, 10 days away ahhh!!! they transferred one beautiful expanded blast!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations Sept and Almost! So happy for you two!


----------



## dc608

7 eggs! That's great!! :) Enjoy the mags! 
Almost- haha, I love the saying PUPO :) 

Whatthe- how did all your appts go today?


----------



## notoptimistic

En route to Maine (hubby driving), but stopping in to say congrats to almost and sept! Can't wait to hear the report tomorrow, sept. 

Whatthe - hope you are ok .. Thinking of you!


----------



## notoptimistic

4ever- any news?


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, hcg went down to 85, nothing detected in uterus or tubes, and I started bleeding again today. Doctor thinks miscarriage, not ectopic, so that's good. Waiting on a call to confirm if I can have my cycle review tomorrow and then keep my appointment with dr. Fox on Friday to discuss next steps. Also having another blood test on Friday to confirm hcg still going down. All in all, it seems the best possible outcome considering the circumstances.

Notopt - have a great time in Maine!!

Sept - fingers and toes crossed for a great fert report tomorrow!

Almost - hope you're relaxing and enjoying being PUPO!


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone. Just woke up from a long snooze and popped a Vicodin. Ouch. 

Whatthe, I feel for you. I'm so glad they've established that you're not dealing with an ectopic. I hope you get to keep your appointment and figure out next steps. 

Almost, congrats on your transfer! 

Notopt, hope you guys have a great time in Maine! Perfect weather for the drive.


----------



## 4everyoung

Congrats Sept & Almost!

Noto--where in Maine? Have fun! I'm from the Sebago Lake area.

AFM No news yet...just waiting to ovulate and will start pills/shots/etc...in a few weeks.

Have I mentioned that I love this group? Great folks, perfect size, not too busy, but always a few posts when I check in. Anyway, thought I'd let you know I am happy to be here :0)


----------



## almosthere

I also just woke up from a snooze sept! I think it was the valium that did it for me! lol

wathe-so sorry but glad to hear it is not ectopic <3


----------



## notoptimistic

Good evening ladies.

Whatthe - what a relief that it isn't ectopic, although I know it still sucks to have a miscarriage. On the bright side, I've reviewed so many posts on this website and it seems like 99 percent of women who do have miscarriages and/or chemical pregnancies as a result of ivf, usually end up with successful pregnancies shortly thereafter. Of course, this isn't scientific! I think your chances are very good for next time. I hope they do review your case tomorrow so you can keep your appointment. Let us know!

Sept - sorry about the pain .. Glad you have the narcotics ...wish I had used them!

4ever - we are in Portland! This might be my first time ever in Maine .. unless my parents took me as a kid and I just don't remember. We are in the old port area and it's great - we can walk everywhere.

By the way, I also love this thread!


----------



## dc608

I too, love this thread. I can't really relate to people who got pregnant the old fashioned way on forums. I can't stand reading their complaints, when I would have given anything to feel sick, tired, hungry, etc!
So although I'm not "in cycle" I hope you girls don't boot me :) I really enjoy hearing everyones progress. I guess once you go IVF you never go back ;)

Whatthe- I guess it was the lesser of two evils. Hopefully you can continue on as planned, and don't get set back at all.

Notopt- Enjoy vacation! I love Portland :) My husband and I didn't get to go on a honeymoon (we had both started new jobs right before we got married, then haven't gotten around to it)- but we did go to Portland for a few days!


----------



## septbride

DC, we're not going to boot you! :haha: Maybe one day this thread will be a new mamas thread! I love this group too. It's so great to have all this encouragement from people who know how it feels, and I also love how everyone offers such thoughtful responses. So glad we're all here. 

Notopt, have a great time in Portland!


----------



## almosthere

oh goodness dc no booting for you~~you are so welcome!!!!!

notop-I second what sept said!


----------



## almosthere

sept-to give you an idea-although everyone is different-my cramping/heavy bloating and twisted in the tummy feeling after ER went away about 2/3 days after-I saw you said ouch and that you had to pop a vic....hope you heal up fast!!! you should feel better by the time ET comes around!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hope you're feeling better today. Did you take the day off? 

Stacy - Sounds like you're enjoying some time off before your next cycle begins! And by time off I mean not shooting up or taking meds every day. 

Almost - Sending sticky vibes your way! 

DC - Of course we would never boot you! You're our beacon of hope! 

AFM, of course I'm receiving conflicting info on whether or not they'll do my cycle review today. The doctor I spoke with yesterday at my appointment said that I wouldn't have to wait for my HCG to go to 0 to have my cycle review. Then the nurse that called me later that day said the opposite, then looked at the notes and said that there was a chance they'd do it today. I don't really care except for the fact that its so bloody hard to get an appointment with my doctor and if I don't go in on Friday, I feel like I'll have to wait another 3 weeks. I'm supposed to call today to find out if they reviewed me or not. Other BWH ladies, I know these folks are supposed to be really good (and I believe they are) but sometimes I feel like its a factory and some nurses/techs/doctors just don't have their ducks in a row. I don't really care about bedside manner, but I do care that the people I deal with know what my situation is and can give me reliable info. Sorry for the vent...I know if I get preggo I'll be singing their praises.

Also, I too love this group. big kiss....MWAH!


----------



## septbride

Thanks for checking in, ladies. I feel a lot better today. I'm working from home and will see how things go. Just took my first Estrace pills and waiting for the phone to ring! (I know it won't be for 6 more hours, hah).

Whatthe, I know what you mean about the BWH factory feeling. I have been happy with my treatment so far but a little weirded out by the lack of actual contact with Dr. Fox. I haven't clapped eyes on her since June. I know they all share duties, but it doesn't really feel like she "owns" my treatment plan at all. It's fine when we're in cycle, but you really need to meet with her in your situation. Is there a chance you could meet with another doc for your review if you can't get in to see her? It would be cruel to make you wait until her schedule opens up. One other thing: I think the scheduler will sometimes sneak extra appointments onto her calendar. I know I begged her to put us on back in June (I forget why we needed to go in, but it was time sensitive), and she added us in. Could you try that, tell her it's urgent?


----------



## whattheiveff

Also, I forgot...

Notopt - Thanks for the stat! I had no idea that a lot of people go on to healthy pregnancies after an early miscarriage through IVF. I will be googling that today! Haha. 

Also, just spoke with the nurse. They will not review me until my HCG is at 0. I go in Friday for another test and then probably Monday. Given the amount I'm bleeding, I expect I will get to 0 soon. My next appointment with Dr. Fox is now Monday, September 24. I guess the good news is that after the cycle review, your info automatically goes through the system for insurance approval, so we won't have to wait on that. That said, I'm sure I won't start anything until October. Oh well.


----------



## septbride

Ugh whatthe, what a drag. I hope the time goes fast. 

I just got our fertilization report: 5 out of 7 fertilized! I'm so happy. Now praying that they grow grow grow.


----------



## whattheiveff

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! 71% is an awesome fert report! Congratulations!


----------



## dc608

Thanks for letting me stay guys :)

Sept- That is great!! See, you're a super star too!! How many will you transfer tomorrow??

I had a different experience with BWH, but I think it was because I saw a fellow, and not a "real doctor"... haha, well she is a doctor too, but probably our age (scary!)... then she would follow up with her doctor. Sometimes the "real" doctor would poke her head in and see me, but for the most part, I went through the fellow. She was easy too see, probably because she had less patients. It worked out for me, though I had reservations about it, but I just wanted to get in at that point... I would have let the receptionist treat me!


----------



## septbride

Hah, thanks DC! They'll call me tomorrow with an update on how the embryos are developing and then I'll either have ET on Friday or Sunday. We would be really happy to get one, ideally two good embryos out of this cycle. If there are more, that would be amazing. 

I'm glad you didn't end up having the receptionist treat you!


----------



## 4everyoung

Here's to growing embries for you, Sept! :0)


----------



## almosthere

great fert report sept wahoo!!!


----------



## septbride

Shoot, I just realized that I don't get an update today but TOMORROW, day 3. Is that right? I guess they schedule me for a 3dt and change it tomorrow if they want to push you to 5dt?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Do you have your time yet for tomorrow? I think they call you today to schedule it and then they'll call you again tomorrow if they want to push to a 5 day. I'm not sure though. How are you feeling?

Almost - How are you doing today? Any symptoms?


----------



## septbride

Hi, I just got off the phone with Kathy. They apparently have a new system -- they'll call me tomorrow (day 3) by 10 am and let me know if I come in that day for the transfer. I guess I need to be ready to run over there at a moment's notice! 

I'm feeling better, thanks. Back at work and mostly just a bit tired at this point. And dying for an update on those embryos! 

Whatthe, how are you holding up? Do you feel like your hormones are evening out a bit? 

Almost, hope you're feeling good!


----------



## notoptimistic

Loving Portland! Still trying to keep up with your posts.

Whatthe - sorry they aren't reviewing your case yet and you had to postpone. We can still be cycle buddies bc I won't be starting until October either. Does that make you feel better?;) hope you are doing ok 

Sept - congrats on the five embryos - maybe you will have a couple to freeze just in case. Sounds like bwh is moving toward doing more 5 day transfers? I must of started the trend!

Dc - ill kick you out of the thread ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe/sept - that's what they did with me - scheduled the three day and then called me the morning of day 3 and told me not to come in. They then called me the eve of day 5 telling me what time to come in. You will still start the progesterone tonight tho sept.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Thats an interesting new system. I understand they don't want to disturb the embryos, but its hard for working women (and their partners) to just drop everything and take the day off at a moment's notice! Maybe I was naive, but I've been surprised at how all encompassing IVF is. Anwyay, fingers crossed for healthy embryos to transfer whether it be tomorrow or Sunday! You must be so thrilled with your results so far....I remember when you thought you wouldn't produce any eggs! Congratulations! 

AFM, my hormones seem to be evening out. I've taken a cheap internet HPT each evening and the line is getting lighter. Hopefully by tonight or tomorrow it will be gone. Sept, can I ask about your protocol? I have a feeling I might do that next. Did you start BCPs after you ovulated and how long were you supposed to be on them for (I know the cyst prolonged it)? Also, what were your doses of Folistim? I know Menopur was 4 vials...


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the congrats! I feel incredibly relieved that we've made it this far. 

Whatthe, Kathy sounded like she didn't approve of the new system -- she said they were arguing that women can't just drop everything and run over, but the embryologists didn't seem to care. :) Glad to hear your HPTs are getting lighter, and hope you're feeling a bit better about the whole thing. 

As for my protocol, I started BCP for 10 days on CD1. Then I went off them, got another period, and once I got the clear baseline (skipping the whole cyst debacle), I started stimming with 4 vials of Menopur and 300 IU of Follistim. On day 6 of stimming, I added the Ganirelix shots. I bet you're right that you'll be on a similar protocol next time. 

Notopt, glad you're loving Portland! I'd like to get up there sometime. Hope it's a nice relaxing trip.


----------



## notoptimistic

When we spoke to the embryologist after ER in the recovery room she was very pro 5 day transfer and told me that some doctors weren't on board with it yet, but she didn't understand why.

I know it is inconvenient but I think if a day 5 gives the best odds of pregnancy, I'll take it!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I hope we can be cycle buddies!


----------



## septbride

Hmm, well after Kathy said they would call me tomorrow, they actually did call me today. I have an appointment for 11:45 tomorrow, and then they'll call me in the morning if they're pushing it to day 5. I'm going to try not to be too freaked if it does turn out to be a 3dt...that's good too, right?!


----------



## dc608

I was worried about a 3-day too, but worked for me! So there is some success :)


----------



## dc608

One more note, I was happy with a 3, because I worried that by 5 there would be nothing left!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I wouldn't be upset about a 3 day transfer AT ALL! BWH didn't even start doing 5 day transfers until recently and they've obviously had a lot of success over the years. Also, my 1st IVF experience is not something I'd wish on my worst enemy, but the proof is in the pudding and I DID get pregnant after a 3 day transfer of our 1 lonely embryo. Good luck!!


----------



## notoptimistic

...and I did the 5 day transfer and that failed so based on this group, the 3 day transfers are more successful


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - after your miscarriages do you recall whether your periods changed at all?


----------



## septbride

This is all true. Thanks so much for the support today, ladies. It's incredible how many opportunities we have to drive ourselves nuts throughout this process.


----------



## whattheiveff

Yikes, I hope nobody thinks I was implying that a 3 day is better than a 5 day. What I was trying to say is that if we get to implant a good quality embryo it shouldn't matter what day the transfer happens. From everything we've all read/learned throughout this process, it seems like a successful implantation comes down to the quality of the embryo, a nice uterine lining, and a whole lot of luck!


----------



## dc608

I agree! I think it's mostly luck :)

Umm, I remember my cycles got a little longer, but not any lighter/heavier/painful. When I did the 3 cycles of clomid, they were so so light. I think the clomid totally thinned my lining, giving me no chance. Why, did yours change?


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - I didn't think you were implying anything! No worries!

Dc - the length of time I bleed for got shorter although not lighter. Also, since the last miscarriage I now spot the day before I get Af. Never used to.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-not sure if I mentioned but I am a pre-k teacher so I never have time to go online until after work and maybe before if I am lucky! lol....I am glad everyone is doing well!! Regarding 3 vs 5 day-based on what they have read, they can't really prove one is better than the other! They can prove that selection may be more obvious as to which embryos will survive based on if any die between the 3 and 5 and/or based on simply being able to watch further growth!

AFM no symptoms which of course worries me-I feel totally not pregnant-not that I know how that feels yet! If it does not work this round, I def. want to put 2 in next time that is for sure-to up my chances! I kind of wanted to do it this time but DH was very hesitant because of twins LOL...


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Almost, glad you're feeling well. Fingers crossed! 

Out of our five fertilized eggs, we have five strong embryos! I'm so excited. They said we don't meet the criteria for a 5dt because even though they all look good, they like to have a larger batch than 5. So I'm heading in at 11:45 to start drinking lots of water, then they'll do the transfer at 12:45!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - That is the BEST news!! How many are you transferring? Unless you're transferring all 5, it sounds like you'll have some frosties!! Good luck today!

All - My HCG only dropped 6 points to 79 so I have to go in on Sunday morning for another blood test. Beta #6 woo hoo! :growlmad:


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - they are torturing you! With my last miscarriage I only had to come in once a week until I got to zero. I think the number cut in half every week.

Sept- good luck!! They will probably put back two. I don't get why they lead you on about the possibility of a 5 dt.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I agree with you, but I guess because my numbers have only dropped 6 points in 3 days there is still concern that it could be ectopic so they want to monitor me closely. Oddly enough the more B/Ds I have, the easier they are. I feel like my veins have gotten really strong!


----------



## notoptimistic

Almost - don't worry about no symptoms yet - too early!

Whatthe - ok that makes sense .. That's a bit nerve wracking .. How are you feeling about all of this?


----------



## dc608

Sept- Such great news! I can't wait to hear how many they put in :) Best not to wait for a 5 Day... on my 3 Day I had 11 to choose from, but by the time they froze at 5 Day there were only 3 left (which means 6 kicked the bucket!).

Whatthe- Such frustrating news. I really hope it's not ectopic, and it plummets over the weekend!

Almost- Don't worry about feeling good :) Soon hopefully you'll have morning sickness :) Yea, I'm a big supporter of 2 embryo transfers :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - Glad to hear you're feeling good! Any symptoms you might feel can be explained away by the progesterone anyway. 

Notopt - I'm fine as long as I don't think about it too much. My husband calls it "going down the rabbit hole." We have a lot of fun weekends coming up which will be a nice distraction. My nurse also said that as long as the HCG continues to go down that she'd do everything in her power to get them to review me on Wednesday. I just want to move forward!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - glad you have plans to keep you distracted. I need to make some for when we get back bc I've been a little sad lately. Two friends just had babies within the past week and one of my best friends is due next week. My other best friend is due in February. This is rough. I was supposed to have my first at 32 now I'm going to be 34 in December and nothing.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm so sorry you're dealing with that. I've been "lucky" in that none of my girlfriends have started having babies yet....I doubt I'd handle it very well. I'm sure you want to punch me in the face because I keep reminding you of your 13 frozen embryos, but it really is incredible that you have them, and the odds of success are in your favor. I truly believe at least 1 of those embryos (and probably more) will be your baby very soon.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I am so completely with you on this!! Two of my best friends have babies now, like 7 months and 4 months old... and I was pregnant way before both of them, twice!! It's tough to watch, you want to be happy for your friends, but it's so hard when you think of what you "could have had"... 
I agree with Whathe- and I totally think your cold baby is going to be your baby soon!!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I agree with what you're all saying...it is very very hard to watch people get pregnant. Two of my closest friends have had babies recently and we all started trying around the same time. Another close friend is getting married at the end of this month and I'm honestly dreading her getting pregnant before me. I feel like it will be very hard to be truly happy for her, which makes me feel like a bad friend. 

My transfer went well and I have two 8-cell embryos snuggling in! The other three are all solid as well. There was a bit of fragmentation on two of them, but not much. They will grow those three out until Sunday and then will see if they are high enough quality to freeze. I went straight to acupuncture after the transfer and am now home with my feet up staring at our embryo photos. It's pretty incredible.


----------



## dc608

Ahhh! I'm so excited for you! I just teared reading this! Rest up this weekend :)

Sept & Almost- will you guys test before your beta?


----------



## almosthere

glad your transfer went well sept-here's to being PUPO with twins!!!!

and dc I am still debating...at most I will test thursday or the morning of beta on friday...hmmm...I just do not want to see a false pos. and get my hopes up by testing too early!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Sept!! Be good to yourself this next week and a half. For what it's worth I'd stay away from the pee sticks until at least the day before beta.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh so I a crazy, and I tested yesterday stark white bfn, obviously I am not getting my hopes up too much as it was only 3dp5dt.....but now I know that my trigger is out of my system! Will try not to test today but since I am a HUGE POAS addict, I may end up crashing the dollar store and buy more cheapies for every day testing ahhhh lol


----------



## whattheiveff

Haha almost! Just try not to make yourself too crazy!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - have you bought any maternity clothes yet? Are you starting to show??


----------



## almosthere

LOL DH is like no more testing! I want to test every day now but only had 2 tests to begin with I will try my hardest to skip today since I am only 9dpo lol


----------



## septbride

I understand wanting to test all the time! I'm waiting for the beta -- don't want to see a false negative or a chemical. In the meantime, I'm doing lots of reclining. :) I'm having quite a bit of cramping, did others have that after ET?


----------



## dc608

Almost, I went a little crazy too. The first time I had a slightly (and by slightly I mean literally barely there, looked more like an evaporation line) was 7dp3dt (so for you that's 5dp5dt). Stay away from the tests if you can help yourself! I tested everyday from 6dp3dt until the beta... and it drove my husband crazy!

Whatthe, funny I just got back from trying to find some clothes! I wouldn't saying I'm showing, just look chunky :/ My pants are getting tight, but I don't really have the belly yet! Soon I hope, but I had some extra padding to begin with!

Sept, yes, I cramped on and off the whole two weeks. I'm actually still cramping now!


----------



## almosthere

sept I know lots who had cramping after et and ended up preg!! I had no cramping and still don't :/


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I had a lot of pressure down there and on and off cramping. Also, I tested 10dp3dt and got a negative and we all know how that turned out!

DC - that's exciting you're body is changing! You'll get your belly soon!


----------



## whattheiveff

Happy Monday ladies! How was everyone's weekends? We went to the Pats game yesterday which was a total bummer but at least it was a beautiful day. I also had my 6th (!) HCG test yesterday morning and it came back at 36. Kathy said it was a good drop but its ultimately up to embryology if they review me this week. If I get reviewed, I meet with my doctor next Monday. I'm also supposed to get a 7th test on Thursday.


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Whatthe, that's great that you got to go to the Pats game, despite the results. Such a gorgeous day. I had a college friend in town and we walked the whole Freedom Trail on Saturday. I hope the embryos were able to keep up! I figured walking couldn't hurt. 

So sorry your HCG level is still elevated, but at least it's going down. How come it's up to embryology to decide on the timing? 

I'm still having a lot of mild cramping, and I'm pretty grouchy and hungry more often than usual. Right now just waiting for BWH to let us know if we have any embryos we can freeze -- they said they'd call today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Fingers crossed for a good freeze report! I have no clue why its up to embryology...I kind of want to call shenanigans on that. I'm not super worried though because I doubt I will ovulate and/or start a period in the next 2 weeks so as far as starting a 2nd cycle, it probably won't matter whether they review me this week or next.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Lucky you went to the game! Too bad it didn't end better :) I had some college friends over yesterday to see our new house and share our news. It was beautiful out, we spent most of the day outside. 
I can't believe you have had to go so many times for blood! Sounds like it's dropping!

Sept- Heard anything yet about the frozen guys?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I agree, it doesn't seem like that would be something embryology would decide. Regardless, you're right that the timing won't affect your next cycle. Stay away, AF! 

I haven't heard anything yet. I wonder if they call either way, or only if there are some to freeze? Seems like I would have heard already.


----------



## dc608

I bet they would call either way!


----------



## whattheiveff

I agree with DC...they should definitely call you either way!


----------



## septbride

I still haven't heard anything and it's pretty annoying!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'd call them ASAP. 

Also, I'm not getting reviewed this week. Kathy actually read me the email from the head of the program denying their request.


----------



## septbride

Just broke down and called my nurse -- none to freeze. :(


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm really sorry to hear that, I know you're disappointed. BUT. You transferred 2 really good embryos that are hopefully burrowing in for the next 9 months. How are you feeling?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, ugh, sorry to hear about your review. Today is kind of a bummer, eh? 

I'm feeling really tired and cranky, and I'm worried that if none of the other three made it then the two in my tum won't make it either. Might go for a walk in the sun and try to perk up.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. I got back from vacationing in Maine and NH yesterday and I took today off from work for Rosh Hashanah. Tomorrow morning it is back to work! Thanks for all your encouraging words the other day. I'm trying to be as happy as possible for my friends - keep thinking that the fact that they are pregnant and having babies has nothing to do with me not being pregnant. I did do some good baby gift shopping while away and did get some joy from that, so that's a good sign that I'm not completely down. 

Today is CD 25 and I am not sure if I've ovulated yet. I usually ovulate between days 21 and 25 but I am not sure this time because I haven't had any of my usual indicators of ovulation (usually I can tell by CM) and I just started ovulation testing last night so I may have missed it or it may not have come yet. I probably should have started testing while on vacation but I thought I'd be able to tell on my own. I've read online that sometimes your cycles immediately following a failed ivf cycle can be different and ovulation can be delayed. I hope it isn't delayed because I just want to jump right into my fet cycle unless of course a miracle happens and I get pregnant naturally this cycle. 

whatthe- I'm surprised that it's not up to the doctors to decide who gets reviewed when. All the embryologists have to do is write up a report I think - so are they just procrastinating? Anyway, I guess you are right and it doesn't matter if your review is delayed a week because they will probably want to wait until your next period to start the next cycle.

sept- sorry the embryos didn't make it to freezing but remember - you have two good ones in you right now! I think the cramping is a good sign, based on the other posts i've read on this website. I had no cramping until a couple days before my period.


----------



## almosthere

sept-I may have nada was well-they only told me a possibility of 2...I am scared to call!!!

so I opkd last night has hpt lol dh refuses for me to use hpt until thursday, and my opk was positive...hope this is a happy hint!!!


----------



## almosthere

sept when is your beta?! next monday??


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - Thats very exciting! I've never heard of using an opk as a pregancy test though...does a high LH level indicate possible pregnancy? Sorry if thats a dumb question! When is your beta?

Notopt - Are you supposed to go in for b/w to determine if you ovulated? Or are you just telling them when you see a positive opk?

Sept - Hope you're feeling better today!

All - I am BEYOND frustrated. I called to move my WTF appointment from next Monday to either later in the week or the following week because obviously they need to review me before I meet with my doctor. I was told her next appointment was in late October. So I said that was totally unacceptable and I needed to meet or speak with my doctor in the next 2 weeks. She said she'd talk to my doctor to see what they can do, but who knows if that will do any good. Is this normal? After all I've been through with this 1st cycle, I don't want to feel like the bad guy for demanding appropriate care.


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Notopt, welcome home and l'shanah tovah! Hope you had a great time. Fingers crossed for ovulation soon. 

Almost, that is exciting! Fingers crossed! My beta is next Thursday, the 27th. I fly to DC for my best friend's wedding the next day, so I will either be very happy or very drunk that weekend. :) 

Whatthe, I think you're absolutely right to kick up a fuss. The doctors (or at least ours) strike me as a little too inaccessible. I think they will find an appointment for you -- maybe you can see another doctor? As we've established, it's not like one doctor is responsible for monitoring each person's protocol. 

I feel a bit better today, thanks. I've been thinking about the embryos and the fact that BWH now only does 5-day freezing, and I think they probably have pretty high standards for what gets frozen. I'm just not going to worry about it and I know it doesn't mean that the two in my tum are weak.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- Neither. I am supposed to call them on day 1 of my next cycle. I'm just trying to figure out if I've already ovulated or will be soon because I could (very unlikely) get pregnant naturally this cycle if we time things right. :) You are right to demand an appointment or at least a phone call. I'd do the same thing if I were in your situation. 

septbride- Thanks - shanah tova to your hubby! ;) Glad you are feeling better about things - hope those embryos stick!!

almost - just use an HPT already! I've heard of OPK predicting pregnancy but I'm not sure if it is accurate when you have been on all the hormones. Just take the test - you don't have to tell your husband!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - That would be awesome if you got preggo naturally! I'm sure your cycle is going to be a little screwed up so I'd just keep OPKing. I doubt you missed it. Glad you had fun in Maine and NH!

Sept - You're absolutely right about BWH's guidelines for freeze and the 2 you put back were the best ones!


----------



## notoptimistic

I think you are right whatthe - I don't think I've ovulated yet even though I am on cd 26. I just realized that my boobs aren't even sore at all yet which would be unusual if I had ovulated.


----------



## whattheiveff

Speaking of ovulating, does anyone know what I should consider CD1? I bled from 9/1-9/6 and then again from 9/11-9/17. My nurse said to not even bother with OPKs because my cycle would be so screwy.


----------



## septbride

I don't know, I've been wondering this myself. 

Today is my first day w/o cramping since the ET and now I'm worried that means something is wrong. I know, before I was worried that cramping meant there was something wrong. I'm driving myself batty over here!


----------



## dc608

Hey ladies! Lots going on :)
Sept- I was worried too, because between day 3 and day 5 a total of 6 embryos died ( or weren't good enough to freeze)... So I thought the 2 they implanted were a bust too. Not the case, only 1 was a bust ;)
I wouldn't worry about the cramping. I was on and off the whole time. When is your beta?

Notopt- I'll cross my fingers for you naturally! It's been known to happen! Glad you had a nice mini vacation! 

Whatthe- When is your next beta? Hoping for a big 0 for you!

Almost- Just test ;) Don't tell your husband! I've heard of using OPK... could be! When is your beta?

Not much going on with me... Officially in the 2nd trimester. When the time comes for you all (which will be soon) will you find out what you're having? I can find out mid-Oct... I think I will!


----------



## almosthere

IM PREGNANT!!! used a cheapie faimt but there line omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

i cant even type straight faint*


----------



## dc608

Woohoo!! When is the official test? Have u had any symptoms? Yaaaaaaay!!! :)


----------



## almosthere

check out my journal for my BFP pic and JUST today I noticed I have been having throw up burps almost like I am going to have food come back up...but looking back...super thirsty and dry mouth a higher temp gassy down below and burping all the time...hot in the face....can't fit in my jeans anymore so I guess bloating ugh sounds like a lot but nothing bothersome really..just more embarrassing!! I go in friday for beta!!


----------



## dc608

Yep!!! That for sure is a positive! Congratulations :) Hoping for a healthy 9 months! Can't wait to hear the official beta!!


----------



## almosthere

thanks!! guess I am not 100 percent sure because no beta and trigger but i had a neg hpt friday at 8dpo it cant be trigger right?!


----------



## dc608

Yea, I think I read somewhere that the trigger is gone 10 days after you give urself the shot!


----------



## whattheiveff

Yayayayay!!!! Almost, this is the BEST news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats almost!


----------



## septbride

Yay, congrats almost!!


----------



## almosthere

thank you so much ladies!! sept looks like you will be next....are you planning on testing soon?! 

notto, whatthe and dc hope you are both well! hope I did not miss anyone!


----------



## septbride

Morning, everyone! Gloomy day today, huh? 

Almost, I'm not planning on testing before my beta. How are you feeling? 

Whatthe, did you have any luck getting an earlier appointment? 

DC, congrats on entering your second trimester!


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - I assume your husband wasn't mad that you tested early??

Sept - The schedular called me this morning and said that due to the jewish holiday Dr. Fox isn't responding to emails until tomorrow when she's back in the office. If I can't get an earlier appointment, I'm going to try to change to a less busy doctor in the practice, maybe someone more junior. Its really unfathomable to me that I should have to fight this hard to be seen within the next 2 weeks. Especially considering everything that happened with my first IVF cycle. 

DC - Are you spreading your good news to everyone now?


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- The fellow I had was Sara Barton, and she was great! She reported to Dr. Yanishpolosky, who was also great! Dr. Barton was pretty easy to book with!

I have told most of my family and close friends... still a few more to tell. I'm not coming out on FB yet tho ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! I actually just got a call and they're squeezing me in with my doctor on September 28. I may still make the switch though.


----------



## almosthere

LOL husband was not mad at all...but is bugged I keep testing!! How can I not after almost an entire year of BFNS?! 

whatthe hope all is well!

sept good for you-i thought I could wait but I just had to test after those pos opks-I feel like the happiest woman on the planet-got a pos today and will test with a frer tomorrow to make sure I am preg. before beta!! roll on friday!!

dc-yay for making it to the safety zone!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- glad they could fit you in!

All: Decided not to use the OPKs anymore. It is CD 28 today so I can't imagine that I haven't ovulated already. There have been no signs of ovulation this cycle, and my boobs aren't even sore yet, but I'm thinking back to the time before I had my first miscarriages and I am not sure I ever really noticed anything back then either. It wasn't until after my miscarriages that I would really notice signs of ovulation, especially the sore breasts. Maybe my body has finally reset itself to my pre-miscarriage "normal" and maybe that's a good thing. So, we shall see if I get my AF next weekend.


----------



## septbride

Almost, glad the positive tests continue! 

Notopt, I hope things get back to normal for you now so you can keep moving forward. I forget, did they give you a sense of when you can start your frozen cycle? 

Whatthe, really glad they squeezed you in. Sheesh. Definitely get the impression that there isn't enough appointment time for the number of patients our doctor has. 

Nothing new to report on my end. I'm doing my daily guided meditations, giving my embryos pep talks, trying not to stress about anything. I'm going for acupuncture twice this week; apparently it's good to go a lot post-transfer. If nothing else, it keeps me calm! I'm also having some sharp little pangs (not cramps). Hoping that could be a good sign.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sounds like everyone is having a better week this week!

Sept - I have a good feeling about your results next week....keep up the calm mentality!

Notopt - Glad you stopped peeing on things...it definitely can drive someone crazy. Just enjoy some sex with your husband and see what happens! If AF arrives, you can start your FET!

Almost - How are you feeling today? You must be so excited...that was a strong line for how early you tested!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I start the fet cycle as soon as I get my period which should be about 8-10 days from now. I am supposed to call the day I get it and then come in the next day for a blood test. If the blood test confirms whatever it is supposed to confirm, then I start the estrogen pills and come in again about 10-12 days later for an ultrasound and if my lining looks good I come in a few days later for the transfer. Don't quote me on this schedule - it has been a while since I looked at the protocol. :) Cute that you are giving your embryos pep talks. I'm sure they are listening and feel encouraged.

whatthe- exactly the approach I have been taking - not worrying too much if I get pregnant or not this cycle because my FET cycle will be starting soon if I am not. Just enjoying our time and having sex when we feel like it without the added pressure. I also had drinks while I was on vacation - not much, but one drink with dinner a couple of the nights we were away. Do you have another blood draw coming up?

I can't believe it is Thursday already. As usual, I haven't planned ahead for the weekend and now I have to scramble to make plans. I need to stay distracted!


----------



## whattheiveff

Oh yes, another b/d tomorrow morning. I think this will be beta #7 but I've kind of lost track. The sick thing is that my arms look totally normal...you'd never know I was getting poked multiple times a week....do you think I've built up a callous of some sort? Its weird.

Question about drinking...before starting IVF I'd usually have a few glasses of wine during the week and then always drink on weekends (usually a cocktail before dinner, and then split a bottle of wine with Husband). Looking back, thats way more alcohol than I need to be consuming on a weekly basis, and I don't plan on going back to that even while taking a break between cycles. However, is a glass or 2 of wine on weekends bad? I really hadn't heard that alcohol was bad for you if you aren't pregnant or on medications, but it seems like a lot of you are abstaining almost completely. Thoughts?


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I'm a wino myself ;) And probably had 1-2 glasses a night, and probably more on the weekends (whoops!). I only stopped when I started my first Lupron injection... and haven't had a lick since! I think it's probably fine to keep on drinking... but I'm probably the wrong person to ask!


----------



## septbride

I can tell you that if this cycle fails, I will definitely be drinking wine! :winkwink: For me it's a case of 'everything in moderation' up until stims start. I won't go back to caffeine between cycles, though. It seems that can impact fertility a lot...plus I don't want to have to wean myself off it again for the next cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for your thoughts...I'll probably have a little wine here and there before I cycle again. 

Sept - I'm with you on the caffeine. I've been sticking with herbal tea!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm not the best person to advise on alcohol either, because I did not drink regularly even before ttc, however, I do think a glass of wine every once in a while is ok. They don't seem to give up their wine in Europe even when they are pregnant. Everything in moderation. I did give up coffee (even decaf) once I started stimming last cycle, but of course now I am drinking it again - but no more than a cup a day. Once my next cycle starts I think I will give it up completely and definitely no alcohol.


----------



## septbride

Wow notopt, that's great that you were able to give up decaf as well! I'm clinging to my one cup of decaf every morning like it's saving me from drowning.


----------



## almosthere

whatthe I am not a big wine drinker and I cut out LOADS of alc. when I first started ttc but after I while I let myself have red wine, some light sangrias, only once in a while when not in tww...it should not hurt your chances in my opinion...while stimming a may have had one or two drinks!!!


----------



## almosthere

sept-acupuncture sounds lovely...must be relaxing! 

as for caffeine I ate lots of sugar I am so bad...I did cut out tea for my tww with ivf and had a few cups of decaf with honey...had some chocolate..conolis....it is time for me to crack down and snack on veggies instead!!! I am feeling good thanks for asking, hardly feel pregnant which is why the preg. tests are nice reminders-i ran out so i poa opk which was SUPER pos lol....i love that they pick up hcg I am sure I will poanother opk tomorrow after my blood test before work to hold me over until my beta results.

sorry if I missed anything/anyone, hope all are well!


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - good luck today with your beta!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sooooo....went in for another beta today. Anything LESS THAN 3 is considered a negative test and gets me reviewed Wednesday. So obviously, my result comes in at 3 on the nose. Hilarious. I'm back on Monday morning for hopefully my last test so I can get in for review on Wednesday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## septbride

Wow, how frustrating. It must be down to zero by Monday, surely...? 

Hope everyone has good weekend plans! We're not doing too much, probably going to a movie tomorrow and a hike on Sunday.


----------



## whattheiveff

One would think it would be 0, but knowing my luck, I'm not counting on it!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - It will be at 0 on Monday. I could be wrong but I thought some places consider under 5 as negative. More torture!

sept- We didn't plan anything yet and I think at this point it might just be too late! I recommend the movie "For a good time call". It was sooo funny.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- this is the longest process for you! I'm thinking it will be in the negatives by Monday ;)

Enjoy the weekend everyone! I'm actually putting on a research symposium this weekend at Harvard, so I'm working :/


----------



## almosthere

whatthe I am so sorry this is lagging on for you...

so it is official, beta was 238, I am PREGNANT!!! yippee...hope the rest of you still waiting for your bfp join me ASAP!


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - what an awesome beta!! Is there a chance it's twins??


----------



## dc608

That is a great beta! How many dpo was that at? Mine was 171 at 16dpo. How are you feeling Sept?


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies it was 15dpo and we only transferred one expanded blast so it would have to be identical twins if any right?! Lol next beta not until next Thursday


----------



## septbride

Wow that seems like a high beta, almost. Congrats! 

DC, sorry to hear you have to work all weekend. Hope the symposium goes well. I'm a Harvard person too. 

I'm not feeling good. I get very emotional a few days before AF and it hit me today. It's sort of an unmistakeable feeling, so at this point I'll be pleasantly surprised if it ends up being anything other than AF.


----------



## almosthere

That was a symptom of mine I though af was comming because I had my usual pms I bet you are preggerss!! And I never planned on having identical twins but yes my preg. test was very dark at 12dpo and my beta was high i also was told to stop taking estrace as my nubmer was over a thousand!!! And I do not need crinone refill as my number was high on that as well


----------



## notoptimistic

Almost - hope all is well with those high numbers- do twins run in your family? I'm not sure identical twins are the type that run in the family.. Why did they have you on estrace?

Sept - Sorry you are worried. Just remember there is still hope because a lot of pregnancy symptoms mimic PMS. You going to see a movie tonight? You
Need a good distraction!


----------



## almosthere

https://pcos.about.com/od/medications/qt/estrace.htm 

above is a site explaining the need for using estrace for ivf!! 

sept hope you are feeling better!

And I do have twins in my family my great great aunt had a twin but I believe it was fraternal...I think it is just one super strong bean!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, yes we did end up going to a movie last night and it was a good distraction. Started spotting today and feeling even worse emotionally. Pretty shitty weekend, all in all.


----------



## almosthere

sept myb the spotting is IB?!? based on your beta if that is for your 14 or 15dpo, it is possible it is IB spotting!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hang in there Sept - thinking of you and hoping the spotting is nothing to worry about.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I know how you feel. I really hope it isn't AF on her way. You can definitely spot and still be pregnant. I suppose you could possibly get an accurate reading at this point on an early response hpt if you want to just get it over with. You are 12dpo, right? hugs to you!!

As for me, I am on cd 31 today and yesterday I was feeling like I was coming down with something - I felt a little feverish and my husband did say I felt warm last night. Today I feel like I am pms'ing big-time. I feel like Af must be very close although I usually don't get Af until cd 36 at the very earliest. This cycle has been so weird. I didn't get any signs of ovulation and usually my breasts would be very sore at this point and right now they are barely sore at all. Strange - I just want to get my FET started!!


----------



## dc608

Thinking of you, Sept. Sorry you're feeling so awful :/ Still keeping hope alive!


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the encouragement! It's been a rough couple of days. This progesterone (or something) spike has thrown me for a loop. Still feeling washed up today, but not as weepy as I did over the weekend. I'm just trying to take it easy and get some sunshine and walking in. My spotting went away, so I'm still unsure where I stand, but just a couple more days until the blood test now. I might do an early response test at home on Wednesday or Thursday just so I know what to expect. I have a call in to my nurse to let her know I'm responding very poorly to the Crinone. 

Notopt, that is interesting about your cycle shifting. I hope AF hurries up and gets here -- it's so hard being in limbo all the time!


----------



## almosthere

Sorry the crinone is not working for you sept!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies!

Sept - Glad to hear the spotting stopped, but the Crinone irritates your cervix and can cause spotting, so try not to worry if it starts up again. 

Notopt - I hope AF arrives soon so you can get started! I don't think we'll be cycle buddies though. Bummer.

Almost - Do you have another beta scheduled soon? I hope you celebrated this weekend!

AFM, my HCG is finally at 0 and I should be reviewed on Wednesday. My WTF appointment is Friday afternoon so hopefully I can get some answers and move forward with IVF #2.


----------



## dc608

Sept- The crione is such a mind game! And when they tell you to stop it, you won't want it. It's so awful, but so worth it if you have a lil babe growing in there!!

Whatthe- I'm so happy it's down to 0!! Can't wait for you to start up again! I hope they go stronger on the meds with you- so you can make lots of babies :)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - You are right, I'll probably be cycling along in this thread. Glad you are down to 0. Hopefully you can get started ASAP. 

sept- I think you and I are under the same cloud - are we cycling together? Maybe we will both get our bfp's this cycle? I was very emotional this weekend - I yelled at my husband yesterday for honking the horn at me when I got out of the car to go in the house - he wanted help with the groceries which I assumed he could handle on his own. I started crying and then went upstairs to take a nap. I later told him it was an "angry honk".


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, SO glad to hear you're down to 0 and that you have your review on Wednesday. What a long nasty wait that was. 

DC, you're right, the crinone will be worth it if I find out I'm preggo. I'm just shocked how crazy it's making me. Wow. 

Notopt, that is too funny about the "angry honk"! I know exactly what you guys are going through. I keep jumping down my poor husband's throat. I think he's a little scared of me right now. :shy:


----------



## whattheiveff

The poor husbands! Its so tough to understand what this is like unless you're actually going through it. Thats why I love you ladies!

Can I stay on this thread once I start my second cycle or do I have to move somewhere else? Please don't kick me out!


----------



## septbride

Of course we won't kick you off! I love how everyone is a little scared they're going to get kicked out of the nest. :haha:


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe- you can stay, but only because the ivf title is "starting ivf" and doesn't specify that you should be starting your "first ivf". ;)


----------



## dc608

LOL- Notopt, I think you mean Whatthe can stay, I got the approval a few weeks ago ;)
I hope no one leaves the group!! And we all gave healthy 2013 babies!!


----------



## almosthere

noto-oh icky men are such poos sometimes not to! The day of my ET I accidentally spilt water and assumed he would take care of it and we got in a huge fight-I think he is not to keen on being my servent lately LOL!!

whatthe-my clinic does them once a week, so I went Friday and now I am off to go back at 5 weeks for this thursday and again the following thursday!

sept-I remember the first 2/3 days of crinone I was extremely dizzy and tired it scared me-but it faced off thankfully!!!! On the upside, you may not have to get refills if your numbers come out fine-my sheet said if preg I would need refills but I only have to finish my second box....14 days left starting tomorrow, I am counting down the days!


----------



## notoptimistic

Woops dc - will have to edit that one - it is almost as if I keep trying to kick you out!


----------



## dc608

Haha, I know Notopt! I'm not leaving til everyone has a bun in the oven ;)


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

More spotting and a negative HPT this morning. I called my nurse to let her know that the progesterone is making me a weepy mess and she says I can come in for my beta tomorrow instead. So just one more day on the evil hormones and one less day before I'm put out of my misery. I just want to get the negative beta, get restabilized, and go have fun at my friend's wedding in DC this weekend. 

Hope you ladies are feeling good this morning!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm so, so sorry about the negative HPT. I don't want to give you false hope, but I tested about the same time as you and also got a BFN. Its still early. If it is in fact negative, the good news is that you know you respond well to the meds and will hopefully get lucky next time around. Regardless, you'll get your answer tomorrow and can move on from there.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - I think it might be a while before that happens. Once it happens though, we should all get together for a virgin, non-caffeinated drink. ;)

sept - :hugs: Assuming it is negative tomorrow, glad you at least have something fun planned for the weekend to take your mind off what you've just been through. Hope this next round works.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies. It will be good to get out of town. I'm glad to be testing tomorrow so I have an extra day to get my head turned around before the weekend. Right now I just feel sad and would like to go back to bed. :sleep:

On the non-alcoholic decaf drink front, I went out for dinner last night and drank nojitos. A nice option and way better than the crappy O'Doul's I had over the weekend!


----------



## dc608

Nojitos! I lived off of those this summer :) I even grew my own mint ;)

It might be a while, but I'm hoping a few more (or everyone actually) jumps on board this cycle!

Sept- still crossing my fingers for you! Hang in there.


----------



## almosthere

still hopeful for your bfp sept!! GL tomorrow!!


----------



## dc608

Thinking of you today, Sept!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Sept! Still hoping for the best!


----------



## almosthere

GL sept!!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies. Just came back from the beta. I took two more HPTs this morning, both stark white, so I'm not holding my breath. I skipped my Crinone/estrogen this morning. Just trying to look forward to the weekend.


----------



## dc608

If it is negative, that will suck, big time, but there are a few positives I can think of... you responded sooooo much better than you thought you would this cycle, so you will be all set for your next cycle! Annnnnd, you can party it up this weekend with real drinks!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi gals - it is yom kippur and I am fasting but cheating a little by drinking water. In the off chance that I am pregnant right now, hope it doesn't hurt! By the way, I'm cd34 and for the first time this cycle I saw a little fertile cm. What is up with that??!??!? I took an ovulation test yesterday bc I wanted to pee on something and it was negative. Maybe I'll take another one tonight.

Sept - good luck ..


----------



## dc608

I'm sure fasting is fine. It's just one day, right?
LOL, you wanted to pee on something! Too funny :)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, wow that is such a long cycle -- these meds really mess with us, eh? 

As I knew, my beta was negative. They review me next Wednesday and then I get a new protocol. Off to get my hair done and forget about this crap for a while.


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc- everyone else seems to be peeing on things and I was getting jealous! 

Sept - I hope I just get my period on time so I don't have to prolong this. I'm not feeling any pregnancy symptoms. Sorry about the bfn. Hopefully round 2 works for us!!


----------



## almosthere

notto and sept...BIG HUGS!! FX the next cycle is the one for you both!!

afm...2nd beta tomorrow at 21dpo...hope it is a good one!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm so sorry. On a brighter note, maybe we will be cycle buddies!

Almost - Good luck tomorrow!

Notopt - hope AF comes soon or not for another 9 months!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe (and maybe notopt?), it would be great if we were cycle buddies! I'm thinking it will be November for us. I haven't set up a WTF appt yet, I guess I should do that for post-review?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Yeah, you might want to set up an appointment just because its was your first IVF and she books out so quickly!


----------



## notoptimistic

So, I may be starting AF shortly. I had strong AF cramps this morning on my way to work, so I expected to see the "flood gates" open when I went to the bathroom right when I got in and NOTHING. Not even spotting. So strange. I'm thinking today is the day it will arrive.


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay Notopt! Hopefully she arrives today.

Sept - How are you feeling? You seem to be have a great attitude!

All - My accupuncturist just called to cancel our appointment today because she's in labor 3 weeks early! Her replacement isn't supposed to start for another 2 weeks, so I'm going to the Domar Center this weekend which is attached to Boston IVF. I'm interested to check it out.


----------



## septbride

Morning, all. 

Notopt, hope AF shows her ugly face today so you can move forward. Hope you're having some good meals today after your fast!

Whatthe, I left Kathy a voicemail asking about setting up an appointment w/ Dr Fox. Apparently the docs mail us a letter containing all the details from the post-cycle review, so at least we'll get that soon. I've heard great things about the Domar Center. Let us know how it goes! 

I feel better than yesterday, thanks, though I have a giant headache from drinking an entire bottle of white wine last night. Oops. Anyway, I'll take a headache over the depression of the last couple of days. I think I already feel better now that I'm off the evil Crinone, too. IVF is a bitch on wheels.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - good for you with the wine! After not drinking for so long I'm sure it hit you like a ton of bricks! Regarding the letter, I was told we receive it 2-3 weeks after our review. That's one of the main reasons I really want to see the doctor ASAP...I want answers now!


----------



## dc608

I hope you all have a good weekend... full of wine!! :thumbup:


----------



## septbride

Thanks, DC! You too! 

Whatthe, yeah 2-3 weeks is a heck of a long wait. I get reviewed next Wednesday (October 3), and I managed to finagle an appointment with Dr. Fox for October 9. Was your cycle reviewed yesterday? 

Notopt, any sign?


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - just some cramping ... No spotting .. I'm tempted to take a pregnancy test but I will probably get my period soon. I usually (ever since
my miscarriages) spot the day before I get af .. I'm surprised that with these cramps I'm not at least spotting.


----------



## septbride

Wow, well...that is very interesting! Maybe a pregnancy test is a good idea!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Take a test! 

Sept - Have so much fun at the wedding this weekend. Dancing and hanging out with your friends is probably just what you need right now! 

DC - Hope you have a great weekend!

AFM, I have my WTF appointment today at 3:30 and for some reason I'm really anxious. I'm scared they're going to tell me my response was horrible, all my eggs were crap, and we should start thinking about DE or adoption.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - I think I will hold off on the pregnancy test until Monday. The cramping is gone this morning. Last night I had a lot of pressure in my stomach and lower back. I do not have any spotting yet, but I do not want to get my hopes up. I am cd36 today and usually get my period anytime between cd36 and cd 41. 

whatthe- good luck today - I highly doubt they would recommend donor eggs at this point. I don't think quality was your issue. You just didn't have enough to choose from because you were on the wrong protocol. Ernie was a good quality embryo if I remember correctly. Plus, he did implant. That's further than I got with my 1 embryo that came from 21 embryos. Further, they consider you young in the fertility world (that's what they told me and I'm a couple years older than you), so I don't think they'd be ready to throw in the towel with you just yet. 

sept - hope you have a great time at the wedding - say hi to Obama for me.


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies, 

Notopt, I definitely understand not wanting to get your hopes up. It sounds like you're on track for your normal cycle, so that's good. 

Whatthe, best of luck with your review. I think and hope you will be pleasantly surprised...as notopt says, you got a long way with young Ernie, farther than I got with my 5 embryos. I don't think Dr. Fox will recommend donor eggs yet...I told her that was my big fear and she said it would be crazy to even entertain that idea before we did a few cycles with my own eggs. My guess is that they will pump you chock full of Menopur and Gonal-F. I completely understand your fear and have the same worries, but it seems like this cycle has proven that you are capable of producing good eggs. I will be thinking of you this afternoon. 

Thanks for the weekend wishes. It will be good to go have fun!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for the encouragement!

Sept - Where in DC is the wedding? Husband and I lived there for 5 years after college and I really miss it!


----------



## septbride

I lived there for 10 years after college! :) It's actually out in Dickinson, MD, near Sugarloaf. We'll be staying in Bethesda. Where did you live in DC?


----------



## whattheiveff

Nice! It's amazing how much it's changed in the past several years! We lived in the DuPont circle area. What about you? My best friend still lives there and I'm hoping to visit in late October unless it interferes with stupid IVF.


----------



## septbride

Me too! I lived on Swann Street in Dupont, between New Hampshire and 18th Street. I also lived in Glover Park and Adams Morgan for shorter periods.


----------



## whattheiveff

Love it! Did you ever go to Lauriol plaza? Their margaritas were the best!


----------



## almosthere

EEEk GL with testing soon noto!!

whatthe-how did your apt go?!

sept. hope all is well!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - appointment went fine. I found out there is no clinical significance with a chemical pregnancy, which I thought was interesting. They're doing the micro lupron flare for my next cycle which starts at my next period. I guess I'm on BCPs for 7-10 days, then 4 vials of menopur and 300 gonal f. Max doses. Sept, how does this differ from antagonist? It sounds the same. 

Almost - did u have a scan today?


----------



## almosthere

yay for starting back up right away!! so happy for you!!

and no scan for me until oct. 11th which will be at exactly 7 weeks! I had my second beta yesterday and will be back in for a 3rd beta on oct. 4th.


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats!! I assume it went well??


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - no sign of AF yet .. haven't tested yet ..cd 39 today but my cycles have been as long as 41 days so I may just wait until Wednesday to test.


----------



## almosthere

when is your otd??? so excited for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

I do not have an otd because I am not in cycle - I am waiting to start my FET cycle as soon as AF arrives.


----------



## almosthere

Oh hehe sorry I was confused since you mentioned testing because I know you had a cycle so yo u have to take a test before starting? So exciting you will be starting a new ivf cycle soon!


----------



## notoptimistic

almost - I start as soon as I get AF ... but my doctor had told me there was a slightly raised chance of pregnancy following a failed ivf so I'm just wondering if there's a possibility that I may be pregnant right now and won't need the FET. I know it is a long shot, but I am cd39 today and no sign of spotting, so I am on edge.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - How are you feeling??? Do you think you might be preggo? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- I have some symptoms of pregnancy but they aren't so pronounced that I can say I definitely feel pregnant. I have gas, burping a lot, some indigestion, a bit achey and have had lower back pressure on and off all weekend. I am also pretty bloated but I am definitely not experiencing nausea and I still don't have very sore boobs. When I press around on them they do hurt. Ever since my miscarriages my breasts were noticibly sore after ovulation, and maybe after about a week after ovulation, I'd feel the soreness just by walking. This cycle I haven't had that issue. Weird.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I didn't know that there is a slight increase in pregnancy after IVF! I wonder why? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :) I hate long inconsistent cycles! I have them too!


----------



## whattheiveff

Speaking of irregular cycles...my HCG was at 0 last Monday (9/24)? Does anyone know if/how I can figure out when I'll ovulate? My mother is planning on getting re-married in November but is planning the date around my IVF schedule! So now I'm super stressed out that I won't ovulate this month, meaning I won't start my next IVF cycle until November, meaning the wedding would have to be moved to December. Ugh.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - My doctor said that they aren't sure why, but that chances of pregnancy are about halfway between your chances with IVF and your chances of a natural pregnancy.

whatthe - All I know is that after my first miscarriage, from the time of my D&C to the time I got my period was 6 weeks so I must of ovulated 4 weeks after the D&C. They didn't monitor my hcg levels with that one so I'm not sure how long it took me from the time hcg dropped to 0. For the second miscarriage, from the time of my d&c to the time I got my period it was 8 weeks, so I must of ovulated 6 weeks after my d&c. They did monitor my hcg levels that time and it took me about 4 weeks to get down to 0, so that means I ovulated 2 weeks after I got to 0. Is my math correct? :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Notopt! Thats really helpful!


----------



## dc608

With both my miscarriages (no D&C) I got my period about 1.5 months later- not sure what that means for ovulation, but it definitely did delay my period.


----------



## almosthere

notto-wow that is SO exciting, you have named all my pregnancy symptoms!!! I had early burping, gas, and bloating, omgsh this might be it for you!!!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies,

Just back from DC. The wedding was lovely, except it was outside and a HUGE rainstorm started right in the middle of the ceremony, so we had to race inside and start the whole thing over again. Also, one of the guys came close to dropping the bride during the hora. Eek.

Whatthe, that's good that you got your new protocol. It sounds like exactly the same protocol I was just on. Maybe the micro flare is a type of antagonist protocol? I don't recall seeing that term used, but who knows. Anyway, I think it will be good for you based on our similar AMH/FSH, and I think you'll find the higher doses of Gonal-F and Menopur aren't that bad. 

Notopt, sorry to hear AF still hasn't arrived, but fingers crossed this is a good sign!

DC/Almost, hope you're well.


----------



## whattheiveff

Welcome back Sept! Bummer about the weather at the wedding, but I hope you had a nice time anyway.

Notopt - Any sign of AF? I'm very impressed you've held out this long without taking a test.

DC - Thanks for the info...even though thats not what I wanted to hear! Haha. The doctor seems to think I'll get a period by the 12th but I really don't think I've ovulated yet. I hate to spend the money on OPKs but I might bite the bullet.

All - I'm VERY lucky that my insurance covers IVF (and if any of you are paying out of pocket, I apologize in advance for my question), however I just found out my coverage has a lifetime maximum of $30K. Considering I work for a Fortune 500 company that is consistently ranked as a top place for women to work, AND the fact that I pay a crazy amount for the premier insurance policy, this seems staggeringly low to me. Am I over-reacting?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - glad you had a good time - those horas can be dangerous. They need to put seatbelts on those chairs. 

whatthe- After reading your post I did some research on my health plan and I also have that $30,000 lifetime maximum, but there's also a $15,000 max on pharmacy. I don't understand how that could be because I thought we are covered for several ivf cycles per lifetime which would go above the max. I have HPHC HMO, is that what you have?

ladies - I will test tonight. No sign of AF this morning.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Hopefully you won't have to worry about IVF insurance after today! I have Cigna, but the Cigna rep told me that my maximum coverage was mandated by my employer who chose the policy. Apparently there are other policies with much higher maximums. I could switch to United (my employer gives us 2 options) but the maximum is still $30K and I was told by my HR rep that the maximum applies to the employee, not the policy, so that wouldn't help. That said, being in MA, I wonder if there is a loophole somewhere, or if the insurance company would really check to see if the employee had already done IVF through another insurance company.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Whatthe, I don't think you're overreacting at all. That seems like an extremely low lifetime maximum. This might be worth discussing with your HR people, because they are essentially telling employees that they are covered for a service when they're not. It becomes a staffing issue for them, because people will seek employment (with a different insurance plan) elsewhere once they hit that low insurance ceiling. But as you said, there might be some MA loophole that we don't know about. 

Notopt, still no AF?! Fingers crossed for your testing.


----------



## dc608

Now I want to check my insurance too! I have PPO BCBS. I wonder how a 30K max can be though, I see people who have 4-5 even 6 IFV cycles, maybe they pay out of pocket? For my IVF I think it cost insurance around 15K? I know my limited me to 2 cycles in 1 fiscal year (which would be the 30K), but I never looked beyond that.


----------



## dc608

Oh, and Notopt, you didn't use OPK this time, did you? Did the doctors say that your cycles would go back to normal right after the IVF? I'm hoping for you too!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - my doc didn't mention anything about what this cycle would be like - only that I had a higher chances of pregnancy. I did call the nurse's line this morning to ask whether it is common to have a different cycle after failed ivf. I'm waiting to hear back. I didn't regularly test for ovulation this cycle .. I decided not to bring the tests when we went on our trip to Maine and when we returned I think I did it on three consecutive evenings then gave up for a few days until that one day I felt like peeing on something. ;) I really thought I'd be able to tell when I ovulated because I usually get fertile cm around that time and it was always around the time I tested positive on the opks.


----------



## septbride

DC, I have BCBS too and I don't think we have a benefit limit.


----------



## dc608

Sept- that's good to know! Girls, switch the BCBS ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Don't have bcbs as an option! Oh well. Hope I don't need it. The nurse called and I'm going in for a bloodiest tomorrow to see what's going on. If I haven't ovulated they will give me something to start my period. If I have ovulated they will have me wait for my period. Hope they check for hcg too. I just don't have any definitive pregnancy symptoms so I really shouldn't be getting my hopes up but I think it is too late. I'm going to just wait for the blood test and not test tonight. I'm too nervous to test on my own.


----------



## whattheiveff

Oh how I miss BCBS! We used to have that and they changed to Cigna and United in 2009. Nothing like paying more and getting less!


----------



## whattheiveff

Also, the good news is that I'll get 3 cycles out of it...I guess their negotiated rate is about $10K a pop. I'll also just go on Husband's insurance when we run out.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi Ladies-

I just wrote a long note and it didn't post because I hadn't logged in recently enough or something.

Long message short: I congratulated a few, condoled a few, and basically apologized for my general absence.

AFM:
We started attempt #4 about a week ago with shots. Have 3 shots (Gonal-F, Menopur, & Ganerelex) & a pill I can't pronounce. I had an appt this morning & they were optimistic about my results: Estrogen 912, LH 2.95, Progest .455, 7 measurable follicles measuring 9.5 to 16.8 and 4 under 10. 

I'm going in tomorrow for blood work, so I must be getting close.

Another thing I mentioned earlier is that I am 38 and starting to think this may be my last round. I know age is a number, but these shots and drives, and waiting and emotional stuff all combined is starting wear me down. I'm wondering if others have a "hard limit" where the age or # of attempts is concerned. Any thoughts?

Thanks :)
Stacy


----------



## whattheiveff

Welcome back Stacy! Those numbers sound great, I'm so glad to hear you've started again! As for "hard limits" I'm sure everyone is different and it probably also depends on your diagnosis. If there is something you can "fix" at the next cycle, its probably easier to get back on the horse. AFM, my RE told me she would do 3 more rounds of IVF (using the 3 most aggressive protocols) before she'd start telling us to consider DE or adoption. If we got to that point, I think I'd probably listen to her because poor ovarian reserve isn't really fixable. But if that wasn't my issue I could also see doing many more rounds if each time it just seemed like bad luck. Hopefully this time will work and you won't have to make that decision!


----------



## almosthere

welcome back foreveryyoung! I really hope this works for you. I am only 23, so I feel I could handle a few rounds of ivf in a row-although I suppose I do not know 100% unless I was put in that actual situation. Being younger makes it easier for me (I am guessing!) to heal up easier and faster from ivf. My shots were not bad at all and hardly any bruising, and I recovered super fast after ER and needed no recovery after ET. I hope this cycle is the one for you and that it flows nicely. Good luck!


----------



## dc608

Hey Stacy! Sounds like this cycle is gonna be the one ;) Four times a charm?
Having only been through one, it was so stressful and emotionally hard on me... I swear it aged me 10 years! Knowing how much I want a baby, I'm still not sure how many IVFs I could handle! For me, it has less to do with age, and more with my mental state. You'll know when you've had enough, it can't be an easy decision. Crossing my fingers for you that this cycle is the one! And you won't have to make that tough decision!


----------



## almosthere

dc I think the mental state is a really good point-it is very emotionally draining at times! We are all SO strong and should be so proud of what we have gotten through thus far!


----------



## Swepakepa3

hello ladies!!! nice to see people in the same area!! I live in MA however I have done all my treatments at Women and infants in providence (closer to me then boston).... Starting my second round of ivf


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I will probably also go on my husband's insurance too if we run out. I spoke to my SIL yesterday and she told me she and her husband are both on each other's insurance plans and so her multiple (I think she did 5 cycles) ivfs were fully covered because she had two plans - although, one of those plans was bcbs (her husband's)!!

4ever - Good to see you are still around and well on your way with ivf #4. Regarding your question about setting a hard limit on number of ivf cycles or age, I haven't set that yet for myself. I think, like whatthe, I'd strongly rely on my doctor's opinion about my chances of achieving a pregnancy if I keep trying. At our last meeting we asked him if we should start considering adoption and he told us there's no medical reason to do that and that he thought if we give it several cycles, overall we have an 80 % chance of pregnancy. Has your doctor given you his/her opinion about your chances? Would you be willing to consider DE or adoption? The adoption agency we met with told us we are on the young side for adopting. 

swepa - welcome and good luck - a few of us will be starting round 2 soon as well!


----------



## notoptimistic

Ladies - just got the results from my blood test this morning - not pregnant! In fact, they are saying that I did ovulate but that it must of been very recent based on my progesterone level. I can't believe it is day 41 and I just ovulated. Sucks that my hubby and I haven't had sex in the last week! Oh well - guess I am definitely moving on to FET!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thats awesome your SIL could have double insurance (although I'm sure it was expensive)! It seems like a lot of these plans mandate that you can have up to a certain number of cycles, including cycles completed on other insurance plans. But again, it seems like sometimes they don't actually check that thoroughly. How was the blood test today? Are you feeling ok?

Swepa - Welcome! Good luck with this next round. How are you finding IVF #2? Whats your protocol?

All - I just found out that my mom is getting re-married on November 24 in South Carolina! This is awesome news, but I worked out the dates and if AF doesn't arrive before 10/16, I don't think I'll be able to start cycle #2. Whats worse is that I can't start after the wedding because the clinic closes for the Christmas holiday, so I'll have to wait until January. This is really stressing me out which of course will only delay AF further. Grrr.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Our posts must have gotten crossed. Glad you've ovulated so you can start your FET soon!


----------



## septbride

Notopt - Sorry about all the stress of this long cycle...I hope it helps to know that you finally ovulated! 

Swepa - Welcome! I'm just coming off a failed first cycle on an antagonist protocol. As notopt said, several of us are gearing up for cycle 2. 

4ever - I hear you loud and clear on the possibility of needing to set a number of cycles. I will be 38 in December, and found my one cycle to be emotionally devastating. I don't think it makes a difference physically -- it's not exactly like women in their 30s are decrepit and can't handle IVF -- but it does mean that we're acutely aware of the ticking time bomb we're carrying around, which I think might make the emotional rollercoaster worse. I'll probably go for two or three more cycles at the most, and then we'll move to adoption. 

Whatthe, congrats on your mom's wedding! Would it be possible for the clinic to give you something to bring on AF before 10/16? When is it due?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Are you sure the clinic closes for christmas? Is it just on Christmas day? Seems strange where several of the doctors are Jewish! I hope AF comes soon for both of us. 

sept- I hope we don't end up having to be adoption buddies. I turn 34 in December and my husband will be 40 next month, and I too hear the clock ticking - I think especially since I was first pregnant over two years ago now. I was on track back then to have my first child at age 32. If this FET cycle fails we plan on doing the homestudy and application for adoption but we will still try for a couple more cycles. I know the agencies don't like you to still be trying while you are working with them, but this particular one we met with seemed ok with us at least completing the homestudy part while we try another round of IVF.


----------



## dc608

Welcome, Swepa! Good luck with this 2nd cycle. One of my nieces was born at Woman and Infants... great hospital!

Whatthe- Why can't you start your cycle down in SC? What day in your cycle is 10/16?

Nopopt- That is a long cycle! Hopefully AF comes for everyone that is waiting very soon!

Not much going on with me... had my 16 week appt today, and the doctor couldn't find the heart beat. Had a bit of a panic attack! Turns out the placenta is anterior, which makes it harder to hear. They did a mini ultrasound and saw it right away. Made my gender ultrasound for 10/22...


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - My nurse said they were closed for 2 weeks for the "Christmas holidays." I assume that includes Hanukkah?

DC - I meant to say that if CD1 is after October 16, then chances are my monitoring or retrieval/transfer could happen around November 24, so I wouldn't be able to travel to SC for the wedding. I have no idea what CD I'm on now because I bled from 9/1-9/11. Nobody can tell me if that was AF or miscarriage. My doctor said she expects me to get a period around 10/12, which doesn't really make sense to me since my HCG only went to 0 around September 24, and if my body thought I was pregnant, it wouldn't gear up for ovulation. Am I right?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, one of the social workers (Lynne Geoghan, who is awesome) told me they close the whole lab for a week in December to do a cleaning. I think she said it is the week between Xmas and New Year's. She also said that for some weird reason, pregnancy rates go up slightly after the lab is cleaned! Re: adoptions, it's great you've found an agency that doesn't mind couples going through fertility treatments. Options are always good. 

DC, glad all is well!


----------



## septbride

Oh wow, two weeks?! Maybe the cleaning is one week and then all staff are off for a second week. Huh. Yeah, this could get in our way...


----------



## dc608

Whathe- I just looked at my numbers from my miscarriages, they didn't monitor my HCG (just once at the start of each miscarriage).

First one- started bleeding Dec 16 (and bled through Christmas, not sure of the exact date, but remember being "almost done" on Christmas Eve- and being pretty miserable!), then got my period 35 days after the start of bleeding (Jan 20).

Second one- started bleeding April 5 (no idea for how long I bled for though, but HCG was a lot lower this time), then got my period 36 days after the start of bleeding (May 12).

So I guess it didn't mess with my cycles as much as I thought... So if your cycles were anything like mine (although those were unmedicated, not sure if that has much to do with timing)- I think you should have it by Oct 14!


----------



## dc608

Oh wait, I just looked at Patient Gateway, and I guess they did monitor my HCG a bit!
Dec 17: 731, Dec 20: 130
April 5: 8, April 27: <1


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Thank you so much! Your record keeping is impeccable! Fingers crossed that I have a similar experience so I can get this party started before 2013.


----------



## notoptimistic

Please allow me to rant a little here. What a rollercoaster - I felt so much better right after talking to my doctor a few weeks back about my prognosis. I felt hope. Now I am back to feeling doubtful. I tried not to get my hopes up for a natural pregnancy but honestly I did get them up a little so I am a little upset that not only am I not pregnant, but that my cycle was so screwed up that I didn't even have a shot at it because we didn't have sex this past week. I thought we had our bases covered but now I find out that I just ovulated recently? I am cd41 - I should be having my period by now - not just ovulating. Now I have to wait like another week at least to get my period and get started again. The only bright spot is that I will have some of you as cycle buddies now - and you all thought I'd be starting before you! ha!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm sorry you missed your ovulation...its a bummer you didn't get a shot at natural pregnancy this time around. I know that a lot of women have normal cycles after IVF, but I honestly find that a little strange. You're pumping your body with so many drugs, its bound to screw things up at least a little bit. The good news is that the FET should be a lot quicker with a lot less injections than a fresh...am I correct about that?


----------



## almosthere

welcome swepka!

notop and whatthe-sorry for the frustrations =( That is a late ov notop and whatthe-i udnerstand your stress...had ivf not worked for mefirst round, I may have onyly had time for one more round, if that as I am flying for 2 weeks to another country to visit dh's family.

afm super sickish--not ms though...phlemy throat, and super scratchy and very sore oh man! Pushing through the rest of the work week though, and I have my 3rd beta tomorrow...roll onnnn beta results!! hehe


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I'm so sorry about all this. IVF is dealing you yet another mindf*** on top of everything you've already been through. The whole process is excruciating enough without 70-day cycles. It's too much waiting. I think it's likely that I'll be looking at the same situation cycle-wise...as whatthe says, all this monkeying with our systems is bound to have some after effects. Ug. 

Btw, I mentioned the social worker yesterday...her name is Annie, not Lynne. I recommend visiting her for a chat. She knows how hard it is to handle all this crap. 

Feel better, almost!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - you are right - the FET will be quicker- stop trying to make me look on the bright side!! ;)

almost - Good luck with the beta today - I'm sure it will be a good one! Remember to take good care of yourself. Lots of rest and fluids!

sept- thanks for the recommendation .. I do have a social worker/therapist that I used to see but I think I'll be ok for now. I'm also hesitant to do that now because I found out that the adoption agency is going to get a hold of all records, notes, etc and I do not want to add more information to that record! :) Tonight is my first acupuncture appointment. I am leaving work early for that. Hope this guy is good.


----------



## whattheiveff

Almost - Good luck today! 

Sept - Thanks for the info on Annie. I might need to give her a call!

Notopt - Sorry if my optimism is annoying! I'm really not a very positive person by nature but when your doctor gives you an 80% chance of success thats pretty amazing.

All - I called the nurse today because I'm on CD 34 and still no ovulation (that I can tell). If I end up having to wait until effing January to start, not only is that way too long for me psychologically, but I'll then be in a new calendar year with insurance. If I can start in this calendar year it will basically be free because I've met my out of pocket max. I'm going to insist they give me something to bring on AF. They can do that right?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - You aren't annoying me! I just wish things wouldn't take so long. All this waiting is driving me a little nuts. I'm not sure if they would prescribe you provera or whatever it is that gives you your period or if they will make you wait it out. For me, they told me that if my blood test yesterday showed that I hadn't yet ovulated, they would prescribe meds to make AF come, but if it showed that I did ovulate, they would have me wait for AF to come naturally. We all know how that turned out.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I would think provera would work, or maybe they can give you more progesterone? Sounds like you might want to scoot in there before there's any sign of ovulation! 

Notopt, I hope you looove acupuncture. It's one of the few things keeping me sane throughout all this.


----------



## whattheiveff

Yes, accupuncture is AWESOME!


----------



## notoptimistic

I hope I like it too. I need it to destress. I am very stressed out. The only thing is, I don't think this "doctor" takes my health plan and I know that my health plan covers acupuncture 100% after a $40 copay. I don't know what this guy's rate is and if I want to do this regularly, I'm hoping his rate is reasonable (assuming I like this guy and want to go back).


----------



## septbride

Yes, it's so important for us to destress and it's almost impossible to do! I'm pretty sure I've developed TMJ in the last few weeks. I'm paying for acupuncture out of pocket, but it's so helpful I don't mind. 

The docs reviewed my cycle yesterday. It's a bit awful having to wait a week to find out what they decided.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Is your WTF appointment next Thursday? The waiting is the worst! I also pay out of pocket for accupuncture, but my insurance covers it at 70% after I meet the deductible. Also, I tried the Domar Center on Saturday and it was really good, just too far for me to go on a regular basis. 

I convinced the nurse to let me come in for blood work tomorrow morning to find out whats going on in my cycle.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies my 6 week beta is 17,496 so I am very pleased.

Ugh, a week to find out your doctors plan for you? yick!!!

I really truly hope IVF moves along for you ladies still awaiting answers as to when to start <3


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Almost! Those numbers sound super high.

Notopt - How was accupuncture?

Stacey and Swep- Hows it going with your cycles?

AFM - I just saw my B/D results online and from I can tell, I should ovulate in the next few days. If that happens, I should start AF just in the nick of time to get IVF #2 finished before Thanksgiving. Fingers crossed! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Husband and I are heading up to Vermont for our anniversary. I'm really excited but of course its supposed to pour rain all weekend. The same thing happened to us last year!


----------



## dc608

Those numbers do look great, Almost! Congrats!!

Whatthe- Happy Anniversary and Good Luck with the quick ovulation :) Will you try naturally this cycle?? Might be worth it... rainy anniversary weekend in Vermont... not much else to do but "it"!! Makes for a good story!!


----------



## septbride

Happy anniversary, Whatthe! Great that you got your b/w done and should ovulate soon. Would be awesome if you got a natural BFP this cycle. 

Notopt, looking forward to hearing your acupuncture review. 

Almost, congrats on the beta! 

My WTF appt is next Tuesday. Not too long now. I'm just really hoping I can squeeze my second cycle in before the lab closes in December.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha DC....thats the plan! Although my nurse just called and said my doctor thinks I'm about to get AF! Not sure how thats possible since I don't think I've ovulated but I'm supposed to go back on Tuesday for more B/W if I don't have AF by then. AF showing up this weekend would def ruin our anniversary plans!


----------



## dc608

This is going to sound so stupid coming from a fellow TTC'er, but maybe you didn't ovulate this cycle... is that possible?!


----------



## whattheiveff

On yeah, I hadn't thought about that!


----------



## dc608

I don't know if it's possible, but both you and Notopt feel like you didn't ovulate. Maybe the IVF took the egg for this cycle too? In any case, I hope you either get pregnant this weekend, or AF when you get back on Monday!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - what were the numbers that made you think you may be ovulating soon? Did they test LH? Happy anniversary and I hope neither the rain "flow" or your "aunt flow" ruin your trip! 

dc- my blood test did show I ovulated, but perhaps it was a weaker ovulation and we know it took forever! I think the ivf took all my good eggs that would have caused a strong ovulation and left me with a crappy one that didn't want to ovulate. 

all: Acupuncture went well. The doc seemed to know what he was doing. He actually went to Chinese med school in China so he's authentic. ;) It didn't hurt much and was relaxing and I felt a little calmer when I left. He told me my kidneys are weak and that I need stronger blood circulation in my tummy to help hold and nourish a baby. That's what the goal is - strengthen my kidneys and uterus I guess. I have to come once a week and he charges $90 a session. I guess that's ok. I'll just try it out while I go through this first FET cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Glad you liked accupuncture! My LH was 11.1, progesterone 0.29, and estradiol was 32. It seems to me like levels before ovulation are similar to those before AF. Who knows. Now I'm worried that the IVF took all my eggs and I have none left! Thats ridiculous right?


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- LOL! You will have more eggs, lots of them!!

Notopt- Acupuncture sounds great! I've never tried it...


----------



## Swepakepa3

whattheiveff said:


> Notopt - Thats awesome your SIL could have double insurance (although I'm sure it was expensive)! It seems like a lot of these plans mandate that you can have up to a certain number of cycles, including cycles completed on other insurance plans. But again, it seems like sometimes they don't actually check that thoroughly. How was the blood test today? Are you feeling ok?
> 
> Swepa - Welcome! Good luck with this next round. How are you finding IVF #2? Whats your protocol?
> 
> All - I just found out that my mom is getting re-married on November 24 in South Carolina! This is awesome news, but I worked out the dates and if AF doesn't arrive before 10/16, I don't think I'll be able to start cycle #2. Whats worse is that I can't start after the wedding because the clinic closes for the Christmas holiday, so I'll have to wait until January. This is really stressing me out which of course will only delay AF further. Grrr.


I'm jut starting currently on 10 units lup. And 225 units gonal-f next ultrasound and bloodwork is on monday


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey ladies-- Just a quick check in. I'm emotionally spent. I had an ER today--only got 5 eggs out of 9 follicles. I was completely dejected at the end of it--cried all the way home. Ate a pint of Ben and Jerry's (I rarely eat any sugar...). Full pity party over here. Any way, I slept from 1:30 to 6 and got a message from my nurses--only one egg is mature. Ideally they'd do a 2 day transfer (which to me is code for this is SUPER unlikely to work...not to be a pessimist, but I haven't heard many cases of a 2 day leading to a live pregnancy), but I'm officiating a wedding Sunday, so they're pushing it off until Monday. Perhaps the egg won't make it and I'll be spared the agony of hope in that 2ww. Again, not to be pessimistic, but I'd almost rather only do a 5 day transfer--at least you know if the embryo/blast has "staying power" at that point, right? Ugh.

I've said it before: I'll be fine whether I have children or not. I just hate this part of the process--not knowing and the hormones and the blood draws and drives to the clinic...not having sex...taking time from work--all of it is just wearing. And I'm sitting there today with an IV in my wrist thinking: It really shouldn't be this hard. My husband, of course, is supportive, but doesn't think it's as bad as I make it (how many days a month is he in stirrups with a stranger examining his internal parts?) and wants to do the last 2 tries we have. 

Anyway, like I said, I'll be fine, but I'm quite certain he won't be. At this point, moving forward, I'm doing it for him if we go through it again. I just don't know about donors and adoption--I know I need to get on it in terms of thinking about these things, but I don't know if I want a donor. And I don't think we can afford adoption. 

Okay, my pity party is over. Transfer on Monday. Not even a little bit optimistic that this is our time, but perhaps this will be my miracle. Who knows?

Thanks again for listening.


----------



## septbride

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear about all this. I wish I could give you a big hug right now. It is absolutely exhausting. I know exactly what you mean about the uncertainty being the killer....it's just so cruel to not know for so long whether you'll eventually have your own child. All that said, you do have your one egg, and it might be a good strong one. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it develops well over the weekend and will be ready to go on Monday. 

Hope you can relax and enjoy the wedding on Sunday. Spoil yourself this weekend!


----------



## notoptimistic

4ever- So disappointing that they were only able to get one mature egg. It is hard to believe that that is all they could get from 9 follicles. I hope that your embryo survived so you can do the transfer today!

all: No AF yet. cd46. I just want to get the show on the road!! come on AF!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Stacy - I'm so sorry to hear all this...I know how hard it is to have any hope that your 1 embryo will be viable. As far as 2 day transfers go, I think a lot of clinics do them as standard protocol. There is a blog I read and the girl actually got her BFP after a 2 day transfer and just got her 12 week scan which was perfect! Good luck today, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - did you end up getting AF this weekend?


----------



## whattheiveff

No AF for me, although I'm feeling crampy so maybe today? If not, I'm going in tomorrow for bloodwork again. I'm not too worried about it anymore because my mom actually pushed her wedding to December. But it would be nice if we could be cycle buddies!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- Based on your progesterone level the other day, I am very surprised you didn't start af yet! IVF #1 really screwed both of us over.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Maybe I was reading it wrong, but I thought that a low progesterone can mean that you're about to ovulate? Is that wrong?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - It could mean that but your estradiol was only 32 and I would think it would be much higher if you were about to ovulate.


----------



## whattheiveff

Ah, of course. I didn't pay any attention to the estradiol. Thanks!


----------



## almosthere

sry i have went missing-very ill lately. stacey please do not feel bad-it is more about quality than quantity-positive thinking missy!!! FX this is it for you!


----------



## whattheiveff

Stacey - thinking of you and hoping today went well!


----------



## septbride

Stacy, how did it go? Hope all is well and that the transfer went smoothly. 

We have our WTF appt in the morning. Will check in afterwards!


----------



## dc608

Stacy- Sorry to hear about the rough retrieval. I'm glad you were able to lean on Ben and Jerry :) They are my go-go guys too! Were you able to do the transfer yesterday? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sept- Good luck at your WTF appt today! Let us know how it goes!

Whatthe and Notopt- Did AF come for you guys yet?! She's such a drag. Always showing up when she shouldn't, then disappearing when you really need her!!

Almost- How have you been feeling lately? Any morning sickness?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hope you get some answers today and a plan for IVF #2!

DC - Still no AF, but I've had cramps all day yesterday, last night, and today they're getting worse so I expect to see her very soon. I was supposed to get B/W this morning if she hadn't shown up, but I didn't go since I'm fairly confident she'll make an appearance today or tomorrow.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Can't wait to hear what they have to say about your next cycle! 

dc- no AF :(

stacy - Hope you are ok and made it to transfer. 

all: I'm so ready to quit this job this morning. Any openings in your legal departments? lol


----------



## dc608

OMG! AF sucks for you both!! Hopefully she will make her grand appearance, and then disappear for a good 9 months!!

Notopt- Come work for Partners Healthcare/BWH! :)


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Can you believe we're coming up on our 1000th post? I feel like we should send balloons to the lucky winner. 

So we met with our doc this morning and she's putting me on a microflare protocol for #2. They didn't have any real criticisms of my cycle...basically it just seems like luck of the draw that it didn't work. She was encouraging and said we should be optimistic, but that with low AMH, it can often take more attempts. So she said we'll need a thick skin. (Anyone have one I can borrow?) We'll also do assisted hatching this time, because I'll be close to 38 by the time our cycle gets under way. Now it's up to my insurance company to approve the cycle before I get my next period...I want to get started well before the whole lab shutdown happens! 

Notopt, I hear you loud and clear on the work frustration. I've got some of that myself. :growlmad:


----------



## dc608

That sounds like good news, Sept! Minus needing the thick skin... 
I'm surprised they didn't do AH the first time around, I thought it was anyone over 35? Anyways, that's supposed to really increase chances!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Glad you have a new plan! I forgot to mention it, but I'm doing Assisted Hatching too...I guess they're throwing the book at us on this cycle. Is the difference between flare and antagonist that with flare you use lupron and with antagonist you use ganirilex?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's great that you're doing assisted hatching too. I hope it helps us both out. Yes, I think you're right about the difference between antagonist and flare...I start with BCP, then do lupron, and I think I also do menopur and gonal-f? Not too sure yet on all the meds. It will be more shots than last time...I think she said 4 shots a day. I blocked that part out. They kept you on the antagonist protocol, right? 

DC, they automatically do AH on women 38 and over, but in some cases they'll do it if a previous cycle failed.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Nope, I'm on micro flare too! I got my calendar yesterday. Its BCPs for 10ish days, stop and wait for period (usually a few days later), baseline, then start lupron night and day plus menopur in the morning and gonal-f in the evening. So yes, 4 shots a day but nothing you can't handle.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Once you get insurance approval, I think you should have the meds ordered ASAP whether or not you need them right away. I think this will help in case you need a refill later on - they won't be able to say it is too soon. Not sure if that was the problem last time. I don't know if any of the above makes sense because I'm so overwhelmed here at work that my brain isn't fully functioning anymore.


----------



## almosthere

yay for having a plan sept!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

ladies - I had spotting this morning when I wiped, so I know AF is on her way! Probably not until tomorrow, but that's ok! I can't believe I am day 48 today. What a long wait this has been. I have a feeling I just had a very weak ovulation this cycle. Can't wait to get started. If I get af tomorrow I go in Friday and Sunday morning for blood tests. 

whatthe - is af here??


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Finally! You must be excited to get started. A blog I read just got preggo from her 1st FET, they transferred 2 embryos, and her first beta came back at 1500! 

AFM, today is day 3 of AF-type cramps, but still nothing. I went in for blood work this morning to see what the eff is going on. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- I am excited. Thanks for sharing that story. I also keep reminding myself that when I met with Dr. Hornstein last he told me they were 3 for 3 with pregnancies resulting from 5 day FETs! That's very strange that you haven't had af yet with three days of cramping. Hopefully the blood test results will give you answers soon!


----------



## whattheiveff

Welp, now I'm super confused. My estradiol is 469, progesterone is 0.32, and LH is 12.9. Does this make sense to anyone??


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - My guess based on those numbers: You haven't ovulated yet and you are about to superovulate - maybe 2 or 3 eggs! Estrogen rises as the eggs/follicles mature and that eventually causes the lh surge which will lead to the egg(s) being eleased. Once the egg is released that progesterone level will shoot up. The surge is about to happen. You better be having a lot of sex!


----------



## dc608

I'm with Notopt, go have sex now. Leave work, quick :) Sex it up!!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- do you or hubby have an office with a lock on the door?


----------



## whattheiveff

Oh my gosh, really?? I just googled it and I read it was a sign of menopause! Hopefully the nurse calls soon!

Stacy - Hope you're out there somewhere resting with an embryo in your belly. 

Notopt - I'm liking those 5 day FET odds! There was also a big article in the WSJ the other week about how successful FETs have become...even more so than fresh cycles.
https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443862604578030600949336888.html


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - You are too funny! Husband actually works from home, but I won't be able to leave today until 5....doing it tonight should be fine right? Today is also our 3 year anniversary!


----------



## dc608

Ohhh, Happy Anniversary! I think tonight is probably fine, but you may want to feel a little "sick" and head out early! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! One of our issues is MF so I doubt I'd get preggo but its worth a shot!


----------



## whattheiveff

Weird. I just talked to the nurse who said I should start AF in the next few days. When I asked about the high estradiol she said that it was normal for it to be high in the days prior to AF and that it only falls off a day or 2 before it starts.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, how weird! But yay for AF being right around the corner. So cool that you and notopt will be cycle buds. I love that we're on the same protocol! Thanks for the rundown on the meds. It doesn't sound much worse than the antagonist protocol. 

Notopt, you are SO right about ordering the meds early. That was exactly the problem last time...they were telling me I could only order a certain amount in a 30-day window, and I was telling them they were clueless about IVF. :) I think I will be in a better spot this time around because I still have a fridge full of leftover Menopur and Gonal-F from my last cycle, and it sounds as though I'll be able to use those for the next cycle. Also, about your FET cycle...Dr. Fox was talking yesterday about how excited they are for the 5-day FET success rate. Sounds like it's a great way to go!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Ok, so that's really strange that each time you have a blood test they are telling you that AF is going to arrive imminently, one time when your estradiol was low (wasn't that Friday?) and then again today when your estradiol is very high. I wonder what occured in the past 5 days that caused your estradiol to shoot up even though you were supposed to be expecting your period during that time? I'd have sex tonight anyway just in case. 

sept- I want to ask Dr. Hornstein for an update on that success rate. It was 3/3 but I'm sure since our meeting they've had a few more results in.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I think Dr. Fox said the success rate was in the 90% range, so it's no longer perfect but is still damn good!


----------



## whattheiveff

90% is amazing!

Notopt - I'll def have sex tonight regardless, but I agree that what they're telling me doesn't make any sense. I guess there's nothing I can do but wait!

Sept - Thats great they're ordering your meds early so you won't have to deal with the stress of re-fills. Hoping the micro flare gets some good eggs out of my treasonous ovaries!


----------



## septbride

I need to call Kathy once the insurance company approves my next cycle, but I'm hoping she can order everything early so I can avoid another yelling match with those dim bulbs at Medco. 

I think I'm ovulating or am close to doing so, based on CM. If that's the case, my cycle seems to be normal post-IVF, which is surprising! We're in the same boat as you with the MF issue, whatthe, but I suppose we should give it a whirl regardless... 

Does anyone know what lupron side effects are supposed to be like?


----------



## dc608

The only side effect I had on Lupron was crying a lot. But I cried a lot through the whole thing... so it was probably just me and my anxiety about it all! I think it was pretty mild, for me at least!


----------



## septbride

Ruh roh...that's the side effect I'm most worried about. I was really weepy and sad during the two week wait, so I'm hoping lupron doesn't add to all that. Hmm. Thanks for the heads up, DC, it's good to know ahead of time what to expect. 

Whatthe, I think you will get a bunch more eggs this time. It seems that they were a little less aggressive with you last time and will dial it up now. They started aggressive with me and managed to squeeze several eggs out of me (ew, sorry). My guess is that we will end up with similar egg counts this time around. Here's hoping...


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - 90 percent is very good ..I wonder how many cycles that is based on. I hope I don't push that number further down!!! By the way, I was lucky and did not have any noticable side effects on lupron.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I didn't have many side effects from Lupron either, although I know some people have symptoms similar to menopause (hot flashes, tired, moody, etc.)


----------



## almosthere

sept while I was on lupron I felt mood changes like depression, had hot flashes, and felt bitchy. Hope you don't get those!!

Hope all are well!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

hi ladies - So, do you think I should call up the nurse and count today as day 1? Here are the details (sorry if this is TMI). Yesterday morning I saw a scant amount of brown when I wiped. Last night I had a little more when I wiped. This morning even more when I wiped and some reddish brown on my pad now - a very small amount. Can I count today as day 1 and call up or do I need to have a full flow?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - It just occurred to me that since you're only taking the lupron with your stim meds, you probably won't notice any side effects.

Notopt - Did AF arrive?

All - I left a message with the nurse this morning asking them to call me because I'm still confused as to why an estradiol of over 400 would indicate that I'm about to start AF. I'm sure they hate me by now, but I need the peace of mind. Is that totally obnoxious?


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay Notopt! Glad you can get started soon. I'd tell your nurse exactly what you told us and see what she says.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - No, that's not obnoxious. They were wrong on Friday when they told you your period was about to arrive. If your period was truly about to arrive soon after Friday's blood test, why did your estrogen shoot up 5 days later and why during two periods of time, 5 days apart, did your progesterone just stay very low even while your estrogen increased? Something is fishy! :) I hope you got busy last night. lol I don't usually say things like this. ha

You are right whatthe, I think I'll call my nurse before my next meeting at 12 and ask.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I agree with whatthe, let the nurse know what you saw. My guess is that you'll have full flow by the end of the day, so this should be day 1! 

Whatthe, no, it's not obnoxious to ask about the estradiol! I don't know how those nurses do it, but they are totally used to nervous nellies like us asking all sorts of stuff. Re: lupron, that would be so great if I didn't experience the side effects b/c I'm taking it while stimming... 

You two are so close to getting started! :flower:


----------



## notoptimistic

So, I still don't have AF yet. Only spotting. The nurse called me back and told me to call them once it really starts and I will come in the next day. I'm guessing either tonight or tomorrow morning it will start, so I'll probably have my blood test on Saturday - supposed to have it on day 2. but she said that even if I end up having the blood test on cd 3 that's ok.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - That sounds like good news!

AFM, of course the nurse called while I was on the phone with my insurance company. The message said that she showed my labs to my doctor, and it looked like I was about to "surge" and I should do another blood test tomorrow morning to confirm. Ugh. So I had to leave another message saying that I was told yesterday that I wasn't about to surge and that I was supposed to get a period and to please call me back to clear up the confusion. Haven't heard anything and honestly I don't expect to. I guess I'll just go in tomorrow morning for yet another blood test.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - So my medical assessment of your bloods was accurate. Maybe I should pursue my new calling and go back to school for my medical degree. lol - DC should too. There's some serious miscommunication going on with that office. That's not cool.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha...it gets better! I just spoke with my nurse, who said she "mis-spoke" when she used the word "surge." Apparently everyone is in agreement that I'm supposed to get my period soon but I should come in again tomorrow morning for blood work. So ridiculous.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think they polled the mail delivery guy, the patients in the waiting room, and perhaps they placed some calls to their husbands and wives to come to a consensus. I guess the word "soon" is relative. If by soon, they mean in about 2 weeks because you are about to surge, then that sounds right to me. lol


----------



## septbride

The AF watch continues! Notopt, exciting that you're probably looking at this weekend for a blood test. Whatthe, my medical opinion is that you are about to get your period OR you are about to ovulate. Impossible to speculate which. ;)

I'm sitting tight and hoping my insurance company plays along and approves my cycle before AF arrives. Whatthe, how long did it take for your approval to come through this time? The insurance coordinator at BWH said things are backed up bc everyone wants to get in ahead of the lab shutdown. Oi freaking vey.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-sorry for all the frustrations-hope all is well aside from IVF drama...I know it is hard waiting for ivf cycle to start!!!!

my scan went well baby is measuring a week ahead heartbeat wise-got to listen which was the most magical thing in the world. I hope and I pray you all will be in the same boat with me soon!!


----------



## dc608

Hahaha, Notopt, you crack me up!! Are you full flowing AF yet?!
Hope everything works out soon with AF and ins for everyone. Ugh, the waiting.

Almost- congrats on hearing the heartbeat! I hadn't actually heard it myself until earlier this week! It is a pretty amazing sound!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC and Almost - I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat...that must have been so amazing!

Sept - I would call Radina (the lady who coordinates the insurance covererage) at 617-582-1347 and ask her what your status is...thats what I did and it got approved that same day.

Notopt - Whats your cycle status?


----------



## notoptimistic

almost & dc - congrats on hearing the heartbeats!

My AF came in the middle of the night and kept me up for an hour or so while I waited for the advil to kick in so I could go back to bed. So, I just left a message on the nurse's line. I will be going in tomorrow morning for my first blood test and then if that shows whatever it is supposed to show I should be starting my estrace Sunday morning.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I just got soooooooo excited for you!!! How long is the process now until they transfer an eager 5-dayer?! Have you decided how many to transfer?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- did you go in this morning for another blood test?

dc- The transfer should be in 2-3 weeks. The doctor recommended two so we will go with that - it is what we wanted anyway. At this point, I'd even consider three. I don't want triplets but I doubt they would all stick anyway.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt- Congrats on AF! These next few weeks are going to fly! 

Yes, indeed I did go for another test this morning. Its now 3:17 and I still haven't heard anything. I finally left a message at 3pm. My progesterone was 1, my estradiol 138, and my LH 22. Seems like I probably ovulated yesterday right? I'm sure if they do call me they'll tell me to expect a period in a few days. I really like my doctor, but this shit is ridiculous and I've basically lost all confidence in what they tell me.


----------



## notoptimistic

LH over 20 indicates a surge. So your LH indicates a surge, and it may have started yesterday and is on its way down today. Either way, I hope you had sex last night and you might want to try again tonight. ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Yikes, didn't do it last night. Would tonight be too late since my estradiol went from 469 to 138? Does that mean ovulation already happened?


----------



## whattheiveff

Hallelujah, they called and as you all predicted, I will probably ovulate today if I haven't already. So Notopt we won't be cycle buddies, but I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## notoptimistic

What - I do not think it is too late to try tonight bc your two peak fertile days are the day of the surge and the next day. Good luck!!! ;)


----------



## almosthere

wooohoo for AF notop-roll on next cycle, yipee!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

So blood test this morning showed low estrogen, low progesterone and no hcg so tonight I start my estrace pills and my next blood test is Tuesday. Yay for getting started! 

In other news, my period seems more normal in terms of blood flow .. More like it used to be before my miscarriages. I had my second acupuncture appointment yesterday. Maybe it is helping!


----------



## almosthere

Yes, I hear acu helps A LOT with ttc although I never tried it myself...I wonder how expensive it is?

And So excited to follow your next cycle notop!!!


----------



## dc608

Congrats on finally getting started! Seems like it took forever, but I'm sure the wait will be worth it!!

So it is just pills, no shots for the FET, or do the shots come later?
Also, maybe the IVF (and all the hormones) reset your body! Or the acupuncture? Yay!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - So glad you're finally getting started! Hopefully this cycle is the one!

Hope everyone had great weekends!


----------



## septbride

That's so great that you're getting started, notopt!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, just wanted to rant for moment since I've unfortunately fallen down the google rabbit hole which has just made me depressed and really negative about my prospects. My AMH is 0.5 which for my age is pretty bad, but my RE keeps saying that they've had a lot of success with these levels, although it did take more IVF cycles than normal. I'm fine with that, but when I google that AMH number, it seems like people with levels better than mine have had to turn to DE, which I've heard in MA is very hard to do (for some reason its a lot more common/easier on the West coast, not sure why). I feel like I technically had "success" with IVF #1 in that I got pregnant, so now my odds of success are going to be even worse. My logic being that if my odds were 1 in 10, I WAS the 1 in 10 last cycle, so now I'm starting at square 1 (I'm sure I sound crazy). I'm also nervous about doing max doses of the meds and having poor response again. That will be crushing. So, just feeling pretty bad today and I can't even blame fertility meds since I'm not taking any! End rant.


----------



## septbride

Oh no, not the Google rabbit hole! I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated about all this...I am too. Turns out we don't need fertility meds to make ourselves nuts. 

About your AMH: I really think that since you did have some response to the lower doses, you are likely to have a good response to the higher doses. I know our systems are all different and we can't compare our responses, BUT look at my experience with an AMH of .3 and high doses of antagonist meds. I got a pretty good response there. I know it's terrifying, but I think you could have a similar experience. 

DE: I would take the info on DE and AMH with a grain of salt...it seems like some clinics push people toward DE sooner than might be strictly necessary in order to keep their success rates high. I'm particularly suspicious of clinics that are not associated with a research hospital like BWH. 

Did they really say your odds are 1 in 10? That seems low. Regardless, if they were 1 in 10 last time, they're 1 in 10 forever and always, despite what happened last time. You have not used up your one shot. 

I hope this helps. The whole thing just sucks.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept -Thanks so much, its exactly what I need to hear from someone other than my husband! And no, I just made up that 1 in 10 stat as an example....haha. Good point on clinics wanting to bump up their stats, I hadn't really thought of that but of course it makes sense! Ugh, hope everyone else is having a better Monday....I'm staying away from Dr. Google from now on.


----------



## dc608

Sept- that was really encouraging! You made me feel a lot better about Whatthe too :) Yes, try to stay away from Dr. Google... I say that, but I'm also obsessssssssed.


----------



## septbride

Happy to help! It's much easier to look at someone else's situation and think objectively, "She's going to be OK." I just wish we could do that for ourselves.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- no shots at all this cycle!!

whatthe - I think all the waiting between cycles makes us want to google/research things so we feel like we are doing "something" helpful toward our goal of having babies. I've been doing that a lot lately. I think the key is to run a search that's more likely to result in positive stories like "low amh but ivf successful" or something like that.

ladies - I got a bad cold over the weekend :( (Sympathy welcome!) I worked from home today and have surprisingly got a lot accomplished despite feeling crappy. I'm just thankful that this cold is happening now and not around the time of transfer because that would make me worry that it could somehow interfere with implantation. I'd definitely google that!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies super tired and need to go put dins in the oven but wanted to pop in and say hello and send well wishes and prayers to those still going at ivf. I hope to see some BFPs on here next month!!!! =)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Rest up and get rid of that cold! Do you have a date for transfer yet? Also, are you advising me to only google positive ivf outcomes?? What a roll reversal! :winkwink:


----------



## dc608

Hope the blood draw went well, Notopt! 
And good advice on only googling positive things :) I like that!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- My cold is so bad today and I am at work, so no rest for me. I had to come in today for an important department-wide meeting this afternoon. I'm not sure if I have any sick days left because I had a cold last February so I was out a couple days then, then out for two days for my retrieval, and one day for my transfer. We only get 6 sick days a year. I suppose I could just take it unpaid. They haven't set a transfer date yet because around cd 14 I come in for a lining check and that's when they determine if I am ready for a transfer four days later. By the way, I am so sick that I mistakenly advised you to perform positive google searches.

dc- blood draw was uneventful - now I am just waiting to hear what the nurse says. My estrogen level is just over 100 but not sure what that means in terms of my progress in this cycle.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, how's the cold today? Hope you're feeling better. Any update on the blood draw? 

I just got off the phone with my insurance company. Still no update on when my cycle is likely to be approved, and if my cycle is normal I'm only a few days away from getting my period. So I'm not sure this is going to work out...I really hope it does. I will be incredibly bummed if we have to wait until January!


----------



## septbride

Oops, sorry, our posts crossed. I'm sorry you're still not feeling well! Hope you can take it easy once you get home. When is CD14 for you? 







notoptimistic said:


> whatthe- My cold is so bad today and I am at work, so no rest for me. I had to come in today for an important department-wide meeting this afternoon. I'm not sure if I have any sick days left because I had a cold last February so I was out a couple days then, then out for two days for my retrieval, and one day for my transfer. We only get 6 sick days a year. I suppose I could just take it unpaid. They haven't set a transfer date yet because around cd 14 I come in for a lining check and that's when they determine if I am ready for a transfer four days later. By the way, I am so sick that I mistakenly advised you to perform positive google searches.
> 
> dc- blood draw was uneventful - now I am just waiting to hear what the nurse says. My estrogen level is just over 100 but not sure what that means in terms of my progress in this cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Hahaha. I should have known that wasn't your normal self giving that advice! JK!

Sept - Ugh, why is your insurance taking so long?? I really hope you get approved before AF.


----------



## notoptimistic

The 25th will be my cd14. The nurse just called and they are upping my dose of estrogen because my estrogen is a little low. I have to come back on Thursday morning for another blood test. :( Hope it picks up.


----------



## septbride

Not long now, notopt! I hope this higher dose of estrogen will get you where you need to be. 

The BWH insurance coordinator said they've been submitting a lot of cases ahead of the lab shutdown, so things seem to be backed up. That said, I think they submitted my paperwork to BCBS on October 4, so it has only been a week. I'm just really worried my period will come before the approval. I'm wondering if I can go rogue and get a prescription for BCP separate from the IVF cycle. Then I could get going on that while they sort out the approval.


----------



## whattheiveff

Good idea Sept! Worse case scenario is you'd pay out of pocket for the BCPs.


----------



## notoptimistic

I wonder how much they go for on the black market ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Actually Sept, I'm sure this is probably frowned upon, but I'd be happy to give you some of mine. I have a month's supply but I think we'll both only be on them for 7-10 days.


----------



## septbride

Wow, thanks so much for the offer, whatthe! I'm going to ask Kathy what she thinks I should do. I think I still have a few days to play with, so fingers crossed BCBS moves faster than AF!


----------



## septbride

Well, I just left Kathy a voicemail asking about BCP, and while I was on the phone, the insurance coordinator called to tell me my cycle is approved! I'm so relieved. 

Thanks again for your offer, notopt! I'm going to hang onto my leftover BCP this time around in case I face a similar situation down the road


----------



## dc608

Congrats on the approval!! Can't wait until everyone gets started again!


----------



## whattheiveff

YES! Thats awesome news! Good call on hanging onto your meds. I was an idiot and threw out all my menopur and gonal f in a fit of rage after my last cycle. Wish I hadn't done that...


----------



## septbride

Oops, meant to thank whatthe, not notopt. 

Whatthe, when did you receive your list of medications for the microflare protocol? I haven't received mine yet. I'm hoping mine includes menopur, b/c I still have a giant silver bag of it stuffed into our fridge. Happy to share if I have extra!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Yes, I received it last week. I'm sure you'll be on the menopur again. It looks like we could be cycle buddies!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I hope so! Would be great to have a cycle buddy -- on the same protocol, too! I talked to Kathy yesterday and I will be on Menopur and Follistim again. Oh, and it turns out I had a refill on my BCP so I didn't need to worry about the insurance approval coming before AF anyway. :blush:

Notopt, are you feeling better today?


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All--Sorry for the delay--life is crazy.

Our embryo did not make it past day 2. I'm happy to not have the 2 week wait right now and to be able to skip ahead to cycle 5 (gulp). 2 more covered by insurance. I go in next Thursday for initial bloodwork, so we'll wait and see.

Thanks for the support. When I have more time I'll be more responsive, but in the meantime, I hope everyone is ovulating and follicle-growing and embryo-developing and implanting as we speak :0)

xx
Stacy


----------



## whattheiveff

Stacy - So good to hear from you, although I'm very sorry your embryo didn't make it. I totally understand the need to get away from the computer for a bit and just focus on things that aren't fertility related. Whenever you're ready to come back we'll be here! Hopefully this next cycle will have a better outcome for you! 

Sept - When do you think AF will start? I figured that mine should start by next Wednesday. 

Notopt - Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## septbride

Stacy, so sorry to hear about your embryo. I hope it's at least some consolation that you got to avoid a pointless two week wait. Sounds like you're able to jump into your next cycle quickly, which is great. 

Whatthe, I just got the bitchiest email from a coworker and almost started crying to my boss. So...I think AF (both mine and my coworker's, LOL) will be here any day. I'm guessing Sunday or Monday.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - We'll probably be a few days apart!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls! Thanks for checking up on me. I'm feeling a little better today and hoping I've turned the corner with this cold. I've been lucky because I've been able to sleep at night which is unusual for me when I get colds. Usually I can't relax enough to sleep when I can't breathe well through my nose. I worked from home today and surprised myself yet again with how much work I was able to get done. I'm going in to work tomorrow to spread my germs ;)

Anyway, I have my blood test tomorrow to check my estrogen again. Hopefully this will be the last blood test until cd14 when I get my lining checked.

Sept - glad you didn't cry to your boss and that af is on her way! I've definitely had those times at work where I ended up on the verge of tears bc of how I was treated by a coworker or just plain frustration with my workload.

What the - glad you will have a cycle buddy even if it isn't me!

Stacy - sorry the little guy didn't make it to transfer:(. Hope this next round is your lucky one. I'm glad you are pushing forward and trying again. Are they changing the protocol?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Glad you're starting to feel better! How was the blood test this morning?

Question for you ladies...My luteal phase is usually only around 10 days and I get really swollen, sore boobs starting about a week before AF arrives. Per my B/W from last Friday (and you lovely ladies) I figured I ovulated on Thursday or Friday of last week, so AF should show up this Sunday or Monday. BUT, I have no symptoms whatsoever and now I'm worried that maybe I didn't ovulate and my cycle is screwed up. Should I be patient and wait it out, or should I call the nurse and ask to go in for B/W again?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - My estradiol went from 109 to 163 ... I have been googling and I think that still might be considered low. I have a feeling they may up my dose again. I hope they don't make me do shots. 

Regarding your luteal phase question: Be patient! I also get very very sore boobs about a week before AF, but this last cycle I didn't. They were barely sore throughout that whole cycle - only when I pressed on them. It was unusual but I still estimated that I had my normal 13-14 day luteal phase.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I would say ride it out a few more days, especially since you had the b/w that indicated ovulation. I wonder if the meds from the last cycle could have lengthened your luteal phase this time around? 

I'm a little confused myself, because my CM is still indicating ovulation but my mood and appetite are definitely indicating PMS. Bit odd. 

Notopt, fingers crossed that you don't need to do shots! 

Another of my best friends from college had her baby last night. I want to be happy for her, but it just makes me want to cry...particularly as she named him one of the names I've had on my list. Sigh. 

Glad it's sunny out!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Hopefully no shots for you...can't they give you a patch?

Sept - I'm so sorry your friend took one of your names. I'm sure thats just salt in the wound. Hopefully this cycle will work and it'll be your turn to take someone's baby name! jk...


----------



## septbride

Thanks. I know you ladies understand this feeling. It's not that I'm not happy for my friends, but it hurts. A lot. 

Whatthe, regarding AMH -- remember I mentioned that I have a good friend who is an RE? I asked her whether low AMH makes pregnancy more difficult to achieve or if it's just an indication of how you're likely to respond to meds. She said it's the latter. In other words, now that we know we CAN respond to meds, we don't need to worry so much about low AMH making things harder for us. This doesn't really square with what Dr. Fox told me (that I might need to do several rounds, thick skin, etc.), but I'm going to choose to listen to my friend's take. :winkwink: Just thought you might like to hear this too!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Thanks for that info...its always good to hear that as long as we can produce even 1 good quality egg, our pregnancy chances are just as good as anyone!


----------



## notoptimistic

uh-oh ..ladies, I have my answer. I now need to insert the estrace pills into "you know where"! They are telling me it will help get my levels up!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Sorry to hear that but at least its not a shot! When do you go back for another blood draw?


----------



## dc608

Oh man! I might almost rather the shot ;) But at least you will get used to sticking things up there for when this next round works and your on 10 weeks of the lovely progesterone!!


----------



## notoptimistic

My next blood test is Saturday morning. I don't know if I'll ever get used to sticking things in there. :) What's worse is that I have been taking the pills at 10am and 10pm so now I will have to use the ladies room at work for the 10am dose. The whole concept is so unappealing.


----------



## dc608

If it makes you feel any better, I just rode the elevator and had a full conversation with, one of the male ultrasound techs that did one of my roughest internals!! I got out of the elevator and realized why he looked so familiar!!


----------



## septbride

Oh no! I'd heard that the estrace can be oral or...whatever you call that! At least they're small. 

DC, don't you just love the run-ins with the male techs/docs?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - It'll all be worth it in the end...hang in there!

DC - Thats too funny about your elevator ride...awkward!

Sept - Any sign of AF? I've started cramping a bit so I hope it'll start by Sunday!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's great that you're nearly there! No sign for me other than my terrible mood. I still expect she'll show up in the next three days or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies! Hope you all have a great weekend. I plan on doing absolutely nothing. I am hoping to get rid of this cold with lots of rest. Sucks that I need to wake up early for another blood test but not as bad as it sucks inserting those pills!!

Hope you get your periods soon, sept and whatthe, but even more so I hope you are pregnant!!!


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in to say hello-and FX I see BFPS from you ladies soon!!!

dc hope you and LO are doing well!


----------



## notoptimistic

Omg - my estrogen went from 163 to 1926.. This can't be good .. It's not supposed to be that high in a fet cycle.. I'm so worried


----------



## dc608

Holy crap! Inserting them really does make it go up, huh? What's it supposed to be for a FET? I'm sure there is some way to get it down...


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! 

Notopt, wow, that happened fast! Are they having you take the estrace orally again now? This must be a common thing before an FET, I'm sure they'll get you sorted out. Hope your cold has gone away. Thanks for pregnancy hopes...I would be totally shocked if this isn't PMS, but I guess you never know!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls - Happy Saturday night! My cold is almost gone so we are going to venture out to dinner soon. Sooo.. They are keeping me on the same dose - they think my levels are fine even though everything I read online tells me they try aim for levels around 400, 500.. Strange. I'm just going to have to trust that the doctors know what they are doing.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey all-

Just found out that my insurance won't cover another cycle. This may be the end of the road for us. :( I'm pretty gutted actually--wasn't expecting this. I really thought we'd have 2 more tries.

At any rate...I am meeting with my ER on the 30th to see what else we can possibly do, but I think the insurance company is pretty set. I'll follow up with more info as I get it.

Thanks-
Stacy


----------



## almosthere

Stacey I am so sorry-how many cycles have you done so far? Perhaps you can switch insurance soon? I have aetna and they cover up to 3 cycles 85% so it is amazing deal in my opinion. I really hope you can do another cycle soon <3 HUGS <3


----------



## almosthere

notop my prog was super high but I continued to take prog. just to be safe-I did not know you take it before a FET? GL with your FET do you have the date for it yet?!

sept-FX your preggo!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hey there--Harvard Pilgrim...they cover up to 6 cycles, have already covered 4 cycles 100% (except for copay on meds). My cycles have had poorer results each time, so that's what they're basing their decision on. I am not in a position to change insurers--my husband and I work for the same school, and there is only one insurance option. :(


----------



## dc608

Stacy, that sucks so bad. I feel horrible. That is so unfair of the insurance company! I would definitely fight them has hard as you are willing to. Maybe you are a poor responder based on your protocols, not your health. I can't even imagine how you are feeling, but am definitely here if you need to vent :( Don't take no for an answer, you deserve another try!


----------



## whattheiveff

Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear this. Is there any loophole since you live in MA and this state mandates coverage for infertility? I was wondering that myself if/when my insurance coverage runs out. Hopefully your RE can help and maybe lobby on your behalf. Thats absurd that they cover 6 cycles but decided that they wouldn't do that for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## whattheiveff

Also Notopt - glad your RE isn't concerned and you're moving forward. Hope you had a great night with your husband!

Sept - I think AF is knocking on the door...what about you?


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear stacey-although it sounds as if you insurance is great coverage compared to mine!!! BUT I know it is still not good enough until your baby is in your arms! Hoping good news comes your way soon.


----------



## 4everyoung

Thanks, all. I think I'll just take some time in the next week or two to decompress and think about options. 

Thanks for your support. I'll keep on keeping on until then :)

Stacy


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Stacy - sorry that hphc is giving you trouble. I've read through the relevant Massachusetts laws and it seems that insurers can set eligibility requirements as long as they are reasonable and not arbitrary (ie cannot be based solely on number of treatment attempts or dollar amounts). However, these eligibility requirements must be set out in writing, so the first thing to do is to look at hphc's written policy. It is online somewhere and they will send it to you if you ask (I have a hard copy). You need to see what they say in there bc they have to follow their policy. I can take a look at it tomorrow but I'm guessing they will throw the word "reasonable" in there and you or your doctor will need to argue that it is unreasonable. I think it is worth appealing. Here's the link to the mass law that describes the extent of the required coverage.

https://https://www.mass.gov/ocabr/docs/doi/legal-hearings/211-37.pdf


----------



## notoptimistic

Ok - I just had to take a look. I've included the link to the pdf with HPHC's policy. Not knowing what they may point to within their policy justifying not covering you, Stacy, the only items I can see in here that could potentially get someone like you denied coverage are the following:

There must be a >5% probability, based on relevant clinical history (including, but not 
limited to, diagnosis, menopausal status, response to and outcomes of previous cycles 
and/or infertility treatments) that infertility treatment using the member&#8217;s own eggs will 
result in a live birth; 

and



Any medicated infertility treatments within the previous six months need to demonstrate 
adequate ovarian response to stimulation (i.e., 2 follicles >12 mm diameter for FSH/IUI, or at least 3 follicles >12 mm diameter for FSH/IVF). 

https://www.harvardpilgrim.org/pls/portal/docs/PAGE/PROVIDERS/MEDMGMT/MEDICAL_REVIEW_CRITERIA/INFERTILITY_SERVICES-EFF_110811.PDF


----------



## 4everyoung

Thank you. I don't know about the "chances" they put above, but I am producing follicles and eggs. This last time I had 5 eggs retrieved, though only 1 made it to fertilization. You are awesome-I will check in with the insurance co. :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Nice work! It definitely looks like Stacy has a good case to argue. Insurance companies are the worst. Hopefully Stacy's doctor can shame them into covering the full 6 treatments she's owed.

AFM I started AF today so waiting on a call to find out when I start BCPs. All aboard the IVF train!


----------



## notoptimistic

4ever - I'm sure you have above a 5% chance. I just didn't see anything in the policy to justify denying you coverage. 

whatthe - yikes - Sorry you got AF but yay for starting round 2 ivf!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Just spoke to the nurse. I start BCPs tomorrow. My last day of BCPs is November 1, start Lupron November 4 in the evening (unless I start a period before that), and have my baseline November 5.


----------



## dc608

Good news whatthe! Moving right along :)
Notopt- did you get more blood work this morning?

I had my anatomy scan today... everything was normal, but for some reason the head was "unevaluable" ... I looked it up, and it seems maybe the baby was in a tough position? Waiting to hear from the doctor...
It's a...... BOY! :blue:


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - great - you aren't too far behind me!

dc- no need for more blood work until Friday morning when I will have blood work and an ultrasound to determine if I am read for transfer four days later! Congrats!!! I want a boy!!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Congratulations! That is so exciting!! Do you have a name picked out already? Were you surprised?

Notopt - You're getting so close! I can't believe you might have your ET next week!


----------



## dc608

Thanks girls! We wanted a boy too (both my sisters have girls)- so I figured if I was the last to have a baby, I wanted to have the first boy! We are telling our families this weekend. I don't know how I'm going to keep it a secret that long!

Notopt- I can't believe how close you are too. It seemed like it took forever for AF, but now is moving right along!


----------



## septbride

Good morning, everyone! 

Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about your insurance. Completely agree with notopt and the others that it's worth fighting. If your doctor says it's necessary and the policy says they cover it, doesn't that mean they need to cover it? I hate that the insurance companies essentially get to dictate what treatment we get. I really hope you and your doctor can work together to get another two cycles covered. It seems especially unfair that they're basing their decision on the fact that you haven't had any luck yet. That's why they need to cover it! 

Notopt, glad your cold has gone away.

Whatthe, still no sign of AF. I wonder if it might come really late this month after all. I thought I was on track, but who knows? I really don't think I could be preggo -- I didn't even use an OPK this month. :shrug:


----------



## septbride

Ack, just realized I had missed an entire page of updates! DC, congrats!! Really great news. 

Notopt, great work on looking at Stacey's policy. Definitely seems that she has a good chance of fighting that! 






dc608 said:


> Good news whatthe! Moving right along :)
> Notopt- did you get more blood work this morning?
> 
> I had my anatomy scan today... everything was normal, but for some reason the head was "unevaluable" ... I looked it up, and it seems maybe the baby was in a tough position? Waiting to hear from the doctor...
> It's a...... BOY! :blue:


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks ladies. Stacy's policy is also my policy - I have Harvard Piligrim too! 

I can't believe my transfer could be early next week This cycle really does feel easier than the fresh cycle. Hopefully it works better too. ;) How am I supposed to get through this week?


----------



## dc608

Ugh, I don't know how you'll get through the week... and then the 2 weeks after that! Just try to keep yourself busy and make lots of plans! When you have something else to look forward to, it will take your mind off of it, a little bit at least!


----------



## almosthere

so close noto!! glad to hear it is easier so far!!! My next will be a FET and the one after that too if we don't put two in the first time (only got 2 frosties) so FX FET has great results!!!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo for starting soon whathe!!!

dc-congrats, sooo exciting!!!!

sept-even without opking you could be preggo---keep positive and FX for you!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Have you taken a pregnancy test?? It might be a good idea!

Notopt - I feel like this next week will go by much faster than if you were doing a fresh IVF just because you won't have to be worrying about your response levels, OHSS, etc. That crap plus the monitoring appoinments and shots pretty much make it impossible to focus on anything else! Hopefully you can keep a relatively normal schedule...do you have anything fun planned in the coming weeks?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls- thanks for the encouragement. I definitely need to make some plans to keep myself distracted. I have bunch of tentative plans for next weekend but nothing definite yet. I did promise my grandmother we would pick her up and show her our new house this weekend - but I don't really consider that fun. The following weekend I have some fun things to look forward to including a charity/fundraiser dinner Friday night and a bridal shower on Sunday. My brother is also trying to get me to help organize a bowling team for another fundraising event later in November. I am not sure right now that I have the energy to work on that.

Today has been a bit rough. This morning one of my colleagues was just so abrupt with me that I was weeping at my desk when I got off the phone with him. I do think part of it is the estrogen because I've felt all day like I am on the verge of tears and that anything could set me off.


----------



## almosthere

notto-sorry for your tough day-all these ivf drugs are no fun that's for sure!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, you poor thing. Nothing quite like weeping at your desk to make you feel awesome about yourself. I bet it is the estrogen. Have you had an acupuncture appointment recently? Maybe that would make you feel a bit better? 

Whatthe, I took a test yesterday and it was negative. I think my body's just a little out of whack. Any day now, AF!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - hopefully today is better than yesterday! Sounds like you have a lot of distractions coming up so hopefully the time will fly!

Sept - I'm sorry the HPT was negative. Come on AF!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - My next acupuncture appointment is Friday. I've been scheduling the appointments on Fridays because it's a quick drive from my house (like 2 minutes). I think it's a mix of the estrogen and working with an a$$hole. ;)

whatthe - thanks - I managed to make plans last night for both this saturday and sunday night. I'm going to be a social butterfly this weekend although haven't planned for Friday night yet!


----------



## dc608

Blood work and ultrasound tomorrow, right Notopt? Hoping for a nice thick (and perfect) lining for you! 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning too... I need to go back for a follow up anatomy scan, since they couldn't get head measurements on Monday. I'm excited to see the little guy again, but anxious all over again!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Just as I was thinking to myself, I'm glad I haven't cried at work yet (I do my emotional crying at home mostly ;) ... I read your journal. You have me in tears. You have been through so much these past few years and I hope so badly that you will get the baby that you need. You are so strong! I'm so sorry for all of your loses.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I also read your journal yesterday...what a heartbreaking story. I now have a better understanding of your "notoptomistic" outlook. All those losses have obviously robbed you of the luxury of being hopeful. I really hope your appointment tomorrow goes well and this FET will be successful. Its time you got some good news!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - good luck tomorrow- it will be so exciting to see your little boy again and I'm sure he's doing just fine!! Thanks for reading my journal - sorry it made you cry. I do have my lining check and blood work tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it. Hope I'm not disappointed.

whatthe - thanks! I'm hoping to get through the rest of my history in the next day or two on there and to get to the present day. How are you doing? you are on bcp right?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Oops, I forgot to tell you good luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything looks perfect and the little guy is chugging along. I'm sure you're in maternity clothes by now...how do you feel?

Notopt - Yup, today is day 3 of BCPs. I'm anxious to get started, but I'm also kind of dreading it because neither outcome will give me immediate relief. I'll either get a BFN, which will be devastating, or I'll get a BFP and be anxious and nervous for the next 9 months that I'll lose it. Its kind of a no win situation until I'm holding a healthy baby in my arms. Its funny to think that when I was starting my first round, I thought that if only I could get a BFP then I'd be happy....I was so naive!


----------



## dc608

OMG, Notopt, don't apologize for making me cry!! I just feel sad for your story, but I am really hopeful for your outcome!!

Thanks, Whatthe. I am feeling a lot better these days! I still try to squeeze into some regular clothes, but it's getting tough (and ugly)- buying a whole new wardrobe is expensive!! It sucks that you had to go through the chemical or miscarriage- it does take a huge part of the next pregnancy away. But you'll make it through, I'll help!! :)


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Notopt, I'm tearing up over here too after reading your journal. I wish I could give you a hug right now! You will have a baby in your arms one of these days. 

Whatthe, that's good that you're chugging along on the BCPs. I'm still in limbo over here and none too pleased about it. If AF doesn't show by Monday, I'm calling about bloodwork. I'm on day 31 today -- and that's taking into account the fact that I based my last period start date on the BFN and not on the spotting. If I base it on spotting, I'm on day 35 right now. The worst part is that I've been in bitchy PMS land for a solid week now... poor husband! 

DC, good luck with your next ultrasound!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- I know how you feel - Until I'm actually holding my baby I won't be able to get too excited.

sept- Looks like you are experiencing the same delay whatthe and I just went through!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- how's the lining? Hope it was good news for the weekend!

Had my ultrasound this morning, things looked good! They were able to evaluate the head and brain, and it was normal, thank god. I'll see if I can upload a pic!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Thats great news! I'm sure you are relieved!

Notopt - Anxious to hear how your appointment went this morning!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm nervous guys. My estrodiol dropped to 1466 from 1926 and I don't think it is supposed to drop. I don't know what my lining is yet. I have to wait for the call. :(


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Try to stay calm until the nurse calls you...1400+ still seems like a high number so hopefully its nothing to worry about!


----------



## dc608

I'm sure it's fine! Don't Google anything! Go take a nice long lunch and stay away from the computer :)


----------



## dc608

Here he is! :)


----------



## whattheiveff

He's gotten so big!


----------



## notoptimistic

Cute DC - so..uhh..what am I looking at in that bottom pic? His little tushy?;)


You guys were right - my estrodiol level is fine. They weren't concerned. My lining is very good - it is 15. My transfer will be wednesday and I have to start progesterone tonight. Unfortunately, I was planning on doing suppositories but because I am taking estrace vaginally, I have to switch to progesterone shots (intramuscular injections). My poor butt. :( My husband is coming home from work early to go with me to the pharmacy to pick up the meds and so they can show him exactly where to administer the injections. The nurse suggested we ask them to show us because I told her my butt was very sore when we did the hcg injection in the fresh cycle and she thinks perhaps he didn't hit the right spot.

This is going to be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## dc608

That lining is awesome! I have a good feeling about this for you! Haha, pain in the ass ;) But it's totally worth it!

Yes, that is his bum and hugely looking slong hanging down! LOL!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - yea I saw the boy parts too but censored myself and just pointed out the tushy!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - bummer about the booty shots...how did it go last night?

DC - you should call your baby Dirk Diggler...good grief!

All - as we all know I'm a wino...do you think it's ok to have a bit of wine while taking BCPs?


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe- bummer - haha! The shot actually went fine. It really didn't hurt going in although I'm still a little sore today. Go have a glass of wine tonight. I think it's probably fine because you aren't even stimming yet.


----------



## dc608

Yea, go for the wine! Maybe it will help you relax some this cycle?
Notopt- glad the shots weren't too bad... Is it one shot a day?
Yea... My husband has been calling the baby Ron Jeremy... And of course, I've been googling "can a baby's penis be too big?!"... God help me!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies! I did enjoy a bit of wine last night!

DC - that's too funny. There is always something to google!

Notopt - glad the shot wasn't too bad going in. Do you have to have them daily until your beta?


----------



## notoptimistic

Yes, a shot every night and if I get pregnant I have I continue through week ten! The shots aren't bad but I end up sore for at least 24 hours after each one! It sucks but ill be happy to keep doing it if I get pregnant.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept- did af come?!?!


----------



## dc608

Shots for 10 weeks?! I'm hoping you do!! I might rather that than the cream... That got pretty nasty! Yay, crossing my fingers for a transfer this week!!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so absent...my parents have been visiting since Friday and are now staying a few days longer than planned! 

Notopt, so glad your levels are good. If you do get preggo, maybe they can switch you to the progesterone suppositories at some point and have you take the estrogen orally again? At least you can select a different spot on your bum each evening so you're not hurting too much (it's the little things, right?). 

Whatthe, I will definitely be drinking wine while I'm taking BCP! I did last time and everyone seemed to think it was fine to have some wine and coffee up until the shots. 

DC, awesome u/s! He's gotten so big, and yeah...he is definitely a boy! 

Hope everyone has the day off work with the storm. I swear I can feel our building shaking...


----------



## septbride

Duh, I forgot to add my own update. AF finally arrived yesterday! I start taking BCP tonight. I'm going to call BWH now to see what my BCP end/baseline date is. So happy to finally get this thing on the road again!


----------



## whattheiveff

Yay for starting sept!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Does anyone use a secondary insurance to cover what the primary does not?


I am just about out of my fertility benefits from my primary insurance, I have no more presciption benefit and only 1 more cycle of Ivf covered... 

Wondering if a secondary insurance would pick Up the lack of coverage or of I would even be eligible if i completely switch insurances??? 

Any thoughts, suggestions , ideas???


----------



## dc608

Hope everyone survived the storm and that it didn't get in the way of anyone's blood, ultrasounds, transfers, etc! We fortunately didn't lose power or have any trees down. 

Swepakepa- I'm don't know much about insurance companies. What insurance company do you have? How many cycles have you gone through?

Notopt- I talked to a good friend of mine yesterday, who just started seeing Hornstein (she has stage 4 Endo)- I think the plan was to start IVF after the holiday break. She absolutely loves him!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have done two cycle but have no more fills left with my prescription benefit..., I have atena insurance


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - glad she likes Dr. Hornstein - he's great and I have 100% confidence in him. 

swep- My sister-in-law has coverage under both harvard pilgrim (through her work) and blue cross blue shield through her husband and she told me she used both to cover about 5 or 6 rounds of ivf. So, I believe the answer is YES, it can be done. Also, I looked over the Massachusetts statutes a couple weeks ago and at the very least, there's nothing in those laws that would allow one insurance company to deny you coverage just because you were covered by another insurance company. You may want to just get on the phone with whatever insurance company you are contemplating and ask them directly. 

sept - yay for AF! I'm glad you are getting started.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Ladies - Just got the call. Tomorrow my transfer is at 3pm and I have to be there at 2pm!! scary!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck!!!


----------



## dc608

Yay!!! So exciting!!! Good luck!! Wishing you a quick 2 weeks :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck Notopt!!! Be good to yourself for the next few days!

Sept - do you know when your baseline is yet?

Swep - it looks like you just had a transfer...how are you feeling? Hopefully you won't have to worry about your insurance issue until baby number 2, but please let us know what you find out.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, yay!! So excited for you. I have a good feeling about this one. 

Whatthe, my instructions are at home, but I'm pretty sure my last day of BCP is Nov 10, first day of Lupron is Nov 13 and baseline is Nov 14. Yours is coming up soon, right? Couple more days on the BCP? 

DC, glad you were OK in the storm! We were too. The biggest threat I encountered was a giant bag of peanut butter cups.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Yup, last pill is tomorrow and baseline is Monday unless I start AF before then. For the past few days I've seen red when I wipe, but nothing on my underwear. I hope thats normal.

I still have really mixed feelings about starting round 2 and almost wish I would have waited until after the break. I really want to enjoy my mom's wedding and Christmas, and if this doesn't work out I know I'll just be depressed. I have such a vivid memory from last New Year's Eve thinking that by the next year I'd have a baby or be pregnant. I guess time will tell.

Notopt - Thinking of you today...best of luck!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, good luck today!! Cheering you on from here. 

Whatthe, I wouldn't worry about the spotting from the BCP. Great that you're almost at your baseline! I know what you mean about starting round 2 -- I don't feel excited this time. It just feels like a necessary evil that may or may not have results. It's very hard to get back on the horse and know that our emotions are going to be tossed around all over again. And you're absolutely right -- the holidays are not going to be much fun if this cycle fails for us. I know I should be offering uplifting thoughts, but I feel the same as you! The only good thing I can think of here is that the second cycle will surely be less intense than the first. We know the drill now. 

I checked my instructions last night and my last day of BCP is Nov. 7, so baseline will be Nov. 10. Fingers crossed I don't have cysts again at baseline.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Good luck! I was wondering about the FET... do they unfreeze all 19 of your embryos, and then retest the quality? Or does the quality remain the same? Also, I have heard of some not surviving the defrost- did that happen with any of yours? Can't wait to hear how the transfer went :)

Whatthe and Sept- It must be really emotional starting the 2nd cycle... especially around the holidays. We are here to cheer you both on and keep you going! It's definitely not a good time of year for it, but the chance you could have a baby for the next holiday season should make it worth it!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. They only defrosted two of my thirteen and both thawed very well so I had two high quality blasts transferred by my doctor - Dr. Hornstein. Unfortunately on the way home I listened to a voicemail from a newton Wellesley nurse that raised my blood pressure and made me nervous. I really hope the fact that I got pretty upset doesn't interfere somehow with the embryos implanting. The message was "Hope your transfer went well, I'm sure they told you this at the transfer but they were unable to refreeze any of your embryos." I called them back and asked how if they only thawed two and two were put back there were any left to refreeze. I was worried that maybe something happened to my remaining 11 embryos despite what dr hornstein told me right before the transfer. She had to call the Brigham to check. Turns out my embryos are just fine and the nurse misinterpreted an email report. The report said none were refrozen but that was bc they were both transferred.

Dc- they have a lot of success with thawing embryos at the Brigham. I think they would defrost other embryos if things weren't looking good. I remember speaking to an embryologist right before er and she told me that they all survive. :)


----------



## dc608

Ahhh, you'd think for such a good hospital, they would be able to communicate a little better! Good thing you got it figured out, and you still have 11 spares :) I wouldn't worry too much about getting stressed out right after the transfer. My husband and I had one of our biggest fights the day of my transfer (stress got the best of us I guess)- I was sure he killed all my chances, but it worked out okay for me :)

I am so so so excited for you!! Keep yourself busy the next week or so! Try to stay away from Dr. Google ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Congratulations on your first FET! I know I should be surprised by the poor communication you received, but I'm not. I agree with DC, I'm sure it had no effect on your embryos who are snuggling in right now!


----------



## septbride

Congrats on the transfer, notopt! It's terrible when there are these miscommunications that cause our heart rates to go way up. I'm sure all is well! I hope those babies are creating a nice home for themselves as we speak.


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks for all your support! I know I will be overanalyzing everything I do in the next several days thinking that it will somehow interfere with implantation. Honestly, I already had such a thought this morning that using the bathroom (#2) may have ruined my chances. lol.


----------



## septbride

You know, when I went for my ET, one of the nurses specifically said not to worry about #2 causing problems. She said the embryos are like "sand on peanut butter...you can't get 'em out." Haha. So don't worry!


----------



## dc608

Sand on peanut butter! Haha, love it!


----------



## whattheiveff

Great analogy Sept! 

AFM, I called Kathy today due to the spotting and she said to start lupron tonight and go in tomorrow for my baseline. Ugh, here we go again.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who wondered about that issue. ;)

whatthe - that's great that you are starting! You need to clue me in though, do you start stimming right away with your new protocol?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Yup, as long as everything looks clear tomorrow morning, I'll start stimming tomorrow night.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, here we go again, right? Good luck with the first Lupron shot, fingers crossed for a clear baseline.

Notopt, believe it or not the nurse offered that information without me even asking. I was sort of like, huh, duly noted! She said everyone wonders about that, so she's started telling everyone the sand on peanut butter thing. Hehe. 

I'm a super grouch today from the BCP and too much Halloween candy. I promised to take a friend out for her birthday tonight but I reallllly just want to go home and snooze. :sleep:


----------



## septbride

Morning, everyone! Whatthe, how did the baseline go?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Baseline went fine, still waiting on a call from the nurse, but my online results seem normal for this stage. In other news, one of my good friends that lives in California just called to tell me she's 12 weeks pregnant with twins.


----------



## septbride

Oh boy. Always great to hear about yet another pregnancy. It just gets exhausting after a while. How was the Lupron shot? Any different from the others?


----------



## whattheiveff

Yeah, this is actually my first close friend to get pregnant, but I have a feeling the announcements going to start coming fast and furious. I'm really disappointed in myself for my internal reaction to her news, especially because I have a feeling she did some sort of fertility treatments. On top of already feeling shitty about this cycle, now I just feel like a terrible friend. ANYWAY, the lupron was fine, didn't even feel it.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I know what you mean... those phone calls are gutting. Smile through the tears, and know your time is coming soon. Easier said than done. I actually had a hard time making the announcement to some friends, because I know what it is like to be at the receiving end. I wanted to make it clear to everyone that it wasn't easy for us and we were genuinely excited... like I was making an excuse for being happy I was pregnant. Ugh, life. You're not a bad friend, your a friend with a normal reaction.


----------



## septbride

So right, DC. Whatthe, I think we just have to do whatever we can in this situation. It doesn't make you a bad friend. It's HARD. One of my best friends from college had a baby boy a few weeks ago (I think I mentioned because she used one of my favorite names) and I've barely interacted with her besides sending a congratulatory email full of exclamation points. You can only do so much, you know?


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies, this has just been a tough day.


----------



## dc608

Would it help to talk to your friend? Especially if you suspect she went through the same thing as you... then you can feel happy for her, knowing her struggle? I only told one friend about IVF, so I understand if you're keeping it between you and your husband, but talking to her might give you some more hope too!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - We've really only told people that we felt we had to: parents, our neighbors who we see all the time, my coworker and boss (I work on a tiny team and they knew something was up), and one really close friend. I thought of telling more friends, but I had a situation where I reached out to a family member (Husband's side) because I knew she had her twins via IVF and she basically shot me down and refused to discuss it. It was pretty brutal and something I don't really want to go through again!


----------



## dc608

Yikes! Yea, I guess some people are more guarded than others I guess... my mom on the other hand, was telling everyone- like her hair dresser, family friends... anyone with twins, she assumed was IVF and that they would want to talk openly about it! I had to tell her to zip it (though I'm sure she didn't listen)!


----------



## whattheiveff

Well I just talked to the nurse and I'm good to start stims tonight. I go back on Wednesday for an estradiol check. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## septbride

Well that's good that you get to start stims tonight...hope that's a silver lining to a crappy day/week. :flower:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends! Whatthe - it must feel good to get started with the stims. That family member who refused to talk about ivf is just perpetuating the idea that people should be embarrassed about having to resort to ivf. 

I was hoping to post a pic of my cute little embryos but I'm not sure how! Maybe I just can't do it on my iPhone!


----------



## dc608

Ahh, Notopt, I bet they are beautiful!! I was just actually looking at mine today... It's such a miracle that those little cells become babies... And we are some of the few people that get to see babies at the stage :)
Hope you are felling well and not driving yourself too crazy!

Whatthe- Happy Stimming :) Hope youre felling better!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm sure your embryos are beautiful! Have you named them?


----------



## notoptimistic

No, have not named my embryos, any suggestions? My husband thinks he sees ET in one of the embryos, but not sure if I want to name that embryo after an alien. I am much better at picking out names for inanimate objects like cars (ex: my husband's new audi I call "innie").


----------



## whattheiveff

haha....ET...I love it! Also love Innie!


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks whatthe - maybe I'll try to post the embryo picture tonight and we can see if you guys see ET. ;) It took me a little bit, but I did see an alien in there too.


----------



## septbride

ET, love it! Maybe the embryo can be Edie? A little less alien? 

How's everyone feeling today? Nothing new to report on the IVF front...just plodding along with the BCP for a couple more days. I'm trying to get used to the time change. I hate the early sunset! I'm already thinking about booking a short trip somewhere sunny in January. :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - a January trip sounds lovely! Where are you thinking of going?

AFM, feeling pretty crappy. Yesterday and today I've felt nauseous and today I started feeling the pressure I felt last cycle. Did anyone else feel nauseous on the stims? I didn't last cycle but it might be the higher doses that is causing it. I'd like to think it means I'm responding but after all the pressure I felt last cycle, I only produced 4 eggs, so I just think I'm sensitive to the meds.


----------



## septbride

I would go anywhere warm! Puerto Rico could be good, since it's easy to get there and less pricy than some other spots. My hubby doesn't like flying and draws the line at little prop planes, so a far flung island is probably not in our future. 

Whatthe, I'm sorry you don't feel well. I had a bit of nausea last time. Hope this pressure means something good! 

Total pregger announcements today = 3. One on FB, one here in the office, and one via email from another colleague. :dohh:


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe- when is your blood test and ultrasound? Sorry about the nausea. I luckily didn't experience that but everyone reacts differently to the meds. It is probably the higher doses, like you said!

Sept - ugh .. That sucks .. I'm in a lull with pregnancy announcements right now probably bc so many of my friends just gave birth!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I don't really remember feeling nauseous either... maybe it's a bug or something too?

OMG, Sept- that is too many announcements to handle. For anyone. I haven't heard any recent ones either, aside from my best friend who just announced, after not even trying (hate her!)... she has an 8 month old, who it took over a year to conceive, so they weren't really being careful.

Nopopt- Hope you are hanging in there, almost down to a 1 week wait, right?!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Ugh, yesterday sounds like a bitch of a day. I'm so sorry. Planning a January trip sounds like a great distraction though!

Notopt - I have an estradiol check tomorrow, but no ultrasound. Last time my estradiol was pretty high which is why they slowed down my meds and we all know what happened after that. So regardless of the number tomorrow I'm going to worry. If its lower, I'll think I'm responding worse, if its the same I'll worry I'm only going to get 4 eggs again, and if its higher I'll worry my quality is going to suck. Fun times!

DC - Not sure I'm jealous of your friend that is preggo with an 8 month old! She's going to have her work cut out for her!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, how are you feeling today? There is no way around worrying about the eggs/estradiol, is there? Ugh. 

Notopt, as DC said, hope you're hanging in there! Not long now. 

Re: pregnancy announcements, at least the ones I heard about yesterday aren't people I'm close with!


----------



## septbride

Oh, whatthe, I just had a thought -- if your estradiol shoots up this time, maybe they'll just have you coast for a day or two but not lower your dose for the rest of your stimming period? I'm thinking they'll be able to play around with your levels more effectively than they could last time. 

Also, as a total aside...I just discovered that there is an emoticon for wine. :wine:


----------



## whattheiveff

BEST EMOTICON EVER!! That totally made my day! 

Also, they're not lowering my doses at all this cycle regardless of my response. Thats in my protocol letter. Haha.

Notopt - When is your beta?


----------



## dc608

Hahaha, love the wine!!
Whatthe- they aren't?! I can't wait to see how you're responding. I'm betting that you will have a totally different, great response! You've been stimming for 4 days, right?


----------



## notoptimistic

My beta isn't until Monday. Very thirsty and had quite a bit of cramping this morning. Cramping has been pretty light and off and on since the day of transfer.


----------



## dc608

Monday is going to come quick!! Cramping sounds good to me!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - How did the blood test go? Hope all is well!

dc - thanks - I've read that cramping can be good but I've also read that it can be caused by the PIO. I wish Monday would hurry up and get here.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- right after I wrote "Monday is going to come quick"... I thought to myself, No it's not!! Yea, PIO (is that progesterone) is the devil.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Yeah, unfortunately the progesterone mimics preggo symptoms, as if this isn't enough of a mind eff already. Are you going to POAS before Monday? How are you doing with the PIO shots? I asked my doctor if I should do that instead of the Crinone because last time I started bleeding so early (3 days before my beta). She pushed back on me because apparently both PIO and Crinone have the same effectiveness but I'm still considering it. 

My blood test was fine this morning, but I'm trying something new this cycle: waiting for the nurse to call instead of checking online. I hope it will at least prevent me from googling whatever my numbers are before I hear from the nurse and receive instructions. We'll see how long I can hold out!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, just spoke with Kathy and my estradiol is 299. She said that number was good, but of course I'm freaking out since last time at this point it was at 529. I go back on Friday for ultrasound and bloodwork.


----------



## dc608

Last time didn't it get too high too quick? Maybe they are starting you out slower, since they can't slow you down this time. If the nurse said it's good, try to believe them... they seem to not hold back with bad news, so I'm sure she is telling the truth ;)
You have stimmed for 5 days, right? Not to keep comparing, but my level was close to that on Day 5 too... 2 days later, it more than tripled. 

PS. Your willpower in not checking Patient Gateway is amazing :)


----------



## whattheiveff

DC- Hahaha, you're right about them not being shy with bad news. What concerns me is that last time I was on 10 units of lupron once a day, 2 vials of menopur, and 150 gonal. This time I'm on 10 units of lupron TWICE a day, 4 vials of menopur, and 300 gonal. So they doubled my stims AND my suppression meds. It just seems like if my stims doubled, then my estradiol should at least be the same. But you're right that I did go too far, too fast last time and Kathy pointed that out. Haha. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Whatthe, I wonder if the microflare protocol makes our estradiol climb more slowly or something? It sort of seems like that might be the case since they're plying us with a suppressant and a stimulant at the same time? But I obviously have no idea what I'm talking about. :) 

I took my last God-forsaken BCP last night!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Does that mean you have your baseline tomorrow? Are you happy to get started or are you dreading it?

I also think you're right about the low estradiol. Kathy actually said they look for between 200 and 300 on day 6, although I don't know how much I believe that...that tight of a range just seems unlikely. Regardless, it is what it is and I'm just hoping for the best. I've had lots of pressure off and on for the past 3 days, although I don't necessarily think that means anything. Fingers crossed for some follicles tomorrow!


----------



## septbride

Hi there, 

No baseline yet; I'm supposed to wait for three days after stopping BCP to see if I get a period. If I do, I go in the morning after for the baseline. If I go three days with no AF, I go in on the fourth morning for the baseline. You just did an estradiol test, right, no baseline? I wish I could say I was excited to start this cycle, but I'm sort of plodding along and waiting to see how it goes. It's partially that I'm wary because I had a cyst at my last baseline and had to delay everything for another 3 weeks. I'm also just generally not looking forward to being a crazy lady again for the next few weeks. 

OK, that's good to know about the estradiol levels! They should let microflare women know about this so they don't freak out. (I like that name, btw -- "microflare women.") Can't wait to see how you're responding tomorrow. Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Duh, I just did this so I should know you're not baselining tomorrow! Sorry for the dumb question. Hopefully there won't be a cyst this time and you can get this over with. And yes, "Microflare Women" should be our new band name. Haha.


----------



## dc608

Hahaha- I like it, Microflare Women!
Whatthe- You have bloodwork and an ultrasound tomorrow?
Sept- Congrats on finishing the BCP! I think the cyst is a goner for good!
Notopt- How you feeling? And urges to test? If not, I don't know how you do it!! So strong! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

:wave: Hi ladies. I'm feeling ok. Off and on light cramping still and boobs still sore. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night to pee and I was pretty sweaty - had to change "pjs." The weird part was that after I got into my new pjs and went back to the bed I felt like my heart was racing and a little short of breath and my tummy felt a little uncomfortable. I did eventually fall back to sleep. I think it was anxiety. I recently saw someone complain of a couple days of night sweats and also cramping and they got a BFN, so I'm trying not to get too excited. 

good luck with your baseline tomorrow whatthe! 

dc-no urge to test ..don't want to see a negative ..I think I'd rather hear it from the nurse on Monday and that was I won't have a depressing weekend.


----------



## septbride

Hang in there, notopt! I know we always say this, but it is so cruel that these symptoms could mean a BFN or a BFP. Argh. Just three more days now until you get your results. Soooooooooo close. 

Yes, Microflare Women the band will be awesome. Very talented. I'm thinking it could be 70s rock a la Motorhead?


----------



## whattheiveff

Thinking of you Notopt and hoping SO HARD for your bfp on monday!


----------



## notoptimistic

thanks guys ... I think I may work from home Monday in case I receive bad news. 

whatthe- how did your scan go?!


----------



## whattheiveff

Well, they had to stick me 3 times before they got a vein that didn't collapse so that was fun! Then my u/s tech wouldn't tell me anything about what she saw. But it didn't seem like she was taking too many pictures so I'm assuming I don't have many follicles. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- That's stinks. Hope your arm is ok. That's so strange that the tech wouldn't tell you anything! Look forward to hearing the news. Hopefully you have at least a few by not. I think at my first scan in my fresh cycle they said I only had 3 measurable follicles.

so, ladies ... I've been a complete wreck this morning. It started when I was heading out to work with the low fuel light on in my car. I planned on getting gas on the way but I think I was daydreaming while driving and I almost completely passed the gas station and had to swerve to turn into it. Then, after pumping gas I started to drive forward while turning the wheel in order to turn my car around to head to the exit of the station and the rear driver's side of my car scraped against something. It sounded pretty bad but when I arrived at work I checked and didn't notice any scrapes - phew. Then, on the highway heading to work, it seemed like the car vents somewhere along the way started blowing cold air instead of heat, and I got so distracted trying to figure out why that was happening that I caught myself swerving into the left lane. Thankfully no other cars were there. Of course, it didn't end there. I got to my office and was planning on taking some cash to get breakfast in the cafeteria. I took the cash out of my wallet and for some reason didn't put it in my pocket - probably because I got distracted trying to find my corporate badge. I walked halfway to the caf and realized I left the cash on my desk. Lastly, I've been taking my estrace pills at 9:15am every morning and I completely forgot so I ended up taking them an hour late. :( Hope that doesn't hurt my chances.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Sounds like a bad day, but I wouldn't worry about the Estrace at all. Also, maybe you shouldn't drive home!! Haha.


----------



## dc608

Notopt! You are a mess this morning :) You have a lot on your mind! Hopefully your day only gets better from here! I'm sure taking the pills an hour late has no effect on your chances, at all! Try to relax this weekend- Monday will be here before you know it! I'm also hoping so hard for you! You deserve it so much!!

Whatthe- I wouldn't worry about the techs saying anything- no one ever said anything to me! And I think the first time, I also only have 3 or 4 measurable follicles. You'll be fine... your veins on the other hand, that sucks :/

As for me, I'm working from home today because I need to collect my urine for 24 hours straight... which seems a bit unfair to do to a pregnant person ;) Some stupid medical assistant took my blood pressure a few weeks ago, and it was high (which I think <know> was wrong, but still on the record now)- so I need to do this test. I've already gagged twice.

Hope everyone has good weekends that go by super quick for you all, especially Notopt ;)


----------



## septbride

DC, what are they testing for? Sorry about all that urine! 

Whatthe, that is THE WORST when you get the tight-lipped techs. Remember it's just the first scan and that the numbers might be different now that we're Microflare Women. 

Notopt, I'm sure the estrace timing won't matter. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that this absentmindedness is a sign of you know what! 

I just left a vm for my nurse...I want to double check whether I should come in tomorrow or Sunday. They said if I hadn't had a period by the third day off the pill, I should start Lupron that day and come in for a baseline the next day. I took my last pill on Wednesday night. Do you think that means I start the Lupron tomorrow and go for baseline Sunday? Not sure whether I wait the full three days and then go in. I think I'm making this more complicated than it is.


----------



## dc608

High blood pressure in pregnancy can lead to Preeclampsia.... so they want to check my urine now (when they know I don't have it) for protein. That way they can have a normal baseline down the road to compare to, if my blood pressure does get high. Seems silly, considering it was just one time- but I guess if they want my urine, they can have it :)

I'm thinking start Lupron on Saturday and go in for blood work on Sunday. Hopefully they will say to go in on Monday though, so you don't have to head in on a weekend :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I agree with DC, start lupron tomorrow, baseline Sunday. But I think they need to give you a time slot since its the weekend.

DC - Hopefully the high blood pressure is just a one time thing. As annoying as it is, its good they're being careful....preeclampsia is no joke!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, just spoke to the nurse. 3 measurable follicles with "more to come," estradiol is 831. I go back on Sunday morning for another u/s and bloodwork. Of course I'm concerned because it seems to me that if my estradiol is that high, then those 3 follicles are already mature so I don't understand why I'm not going back tomorrow. I know I need to trust my doctor but after all the miscommunication I've received in the past, its really hard to do so.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, three with more to come seems to be a good sign! I wonder if your estradiol might be reflecting some follicles that are smaller (i.e., not "measurable") but are still giving off estrogen? Meaning that the three biggies might not be mature? 

I just spoke to the nurse and got my marching orders. You ladies were right, I start Lupron tomorrow night and go for my baseline Sunday morning. Woop! Getting a little bit excited now. 

DC, SO glad they're monitoring to prevent pre-eclampsia. Here's hoping this is the only time you have to do the pee tests!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I agree with sept - the estradiol number probably reflects estrogen being released by the smaller ones. I think three follicles is a great start - exactly how mine started! 

dc- Blood pressure is always higher when in a doctor's office. I bet you are fine. My friend who recently gave birth was told at some point that her blood pressure was high but then she checked it when she got home (her husband's a doctor) and it was normal.

sept - I'm excited that you get to start this weekend! 

Hope you all have something fun planned for the weekend. I'm getting sushi tomorrow night and hoping it will be the last time in a long time that I can have it. ;) I have a glimmer of hope that maybe I'm pregnant but I'm trying not to get hopes up too much because I want to be ready in case of disappointment. I'll try to have a safe drive home tonight. This is the first Friday in a while that I didn't work from home.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck tomorrow, whatthe!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks! I hope this weekend is flying by for you!


----------



## dc608

Just checking in to see how everyones blood and ultrasound went this morning! And to see how you're doing, Notopt! Hope it's good news all around :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Good news on my end! I have 9 follicles, estradiol is 1521, and I go back tomorrow. Hope everyone has had a great weekend!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! 

I just got the call...my baseline was clear and I start stims tonight! I don't go in again until Friday, which seems like a long way off. I'm just glad I made it to the ultrasound -- my husband and I both slept through our alarms this morning and woke up half an hour before my appointment time! So I took my Lupron shot a whole hour late, and we just made it over to BWH in time. Then whatthe and I met for a coffee after our appointments, which was awesome, except I went to pay for a coffee and realized I had left my wallet at home. :dohh: So yeah, whatthe, I owe you a coffee. Maybe I can blame the Lupron for all this disorganization?

Notopt, how are you feeling? Hope time is passing quickly.

DC, thanks for checking in on us. How are you feeling? When do you find out the results of your blood pressure test?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that is AMAZING news!! Nine follicles. Wow. So, so pleased for you.


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe- 9 is great and I bet you have a few more tomorrow! They definitely used the wrong protocol on you the first cycle.

Sept - I'm glad you got the all clear today! That's cool that you got to meet up with whatthe!

I am doing ok although a little sad bc I think I'm going to get a neg tomorrow. I was crying to my husband about it last night. I don't know what I will do if I am not pregnant. It will be hard to keep the faith that ivf can actually work for me.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - hang in there lady, only a few more hours. Still hoping so hard for you!

Sept - yay for no cysts!!! Friday will be here before you know it!

DC - you're so sweet to keep checking in on us. How's your pee cup? Haha.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I'm sorry you're feeling sad. It's just so hard to keep your chin up in those last few days before the test. You're almost there! Hope you guys can snuggle up and watch a silly movie or something tonight. 

Whatthe, still can't believe you have 9 follicles!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- yay!!!! 9 follicles and great numbers!! Awesome news! They definitely were too conservative with you last time! I'm so excited for you :)

Sept- rough morning! :) that's so fun you and whatthe met up! I was actually talking about you all with my husband today, and saying 2 of you were prob in the same waiting room together! That's great you made plans to meet!

Notopt- the doubt is the worst. At least tomorrow you will know for sure... If that helps at all? I'm having positive thoughts for you! At this point last time, you had been spotting already, right? We are here for you whatever happens, but I'm thinking good news!!


----------



## dc608

Dropped off my urine container this morning! It is amazing how much one can pee in a 24 hour period! I had to limit my fluids cause the container was getting to full, gross, I know. But it was a success, I was afraid the bag was going to break, or the container pop open! I hope you all have just as a successful morning :)


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - glad you didn't spill any ;)

Had my blood test this morning and I think I'm going to just wait for the nurse to call rather than checking patient gateway. I'm way too nervous. Last night I thought maybe I am pregnant but now I'm trying to calm myself down and prepare for the worst.


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - I'm sure you're glad that's over with! When do you get your results?

Notopt - I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we're on pins and needles! I totally understand just waiting for the nurse to call though. Are you at work today?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe-Yes, I am at work and completely unproductive.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - Just finished crying and telling my husband. The nurse called me and my cell phone was cutting her off so I had to give her my work number. She wanted to make sure I got the message loud and clear - I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!! BETA: 915!!!!!!!!!!!

Please stick!

Thank you girls for all your support. I was prepared to be devastated today.


----------



## dc608

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have the chills and tears for you!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so excited!!! You needed this so bad!! OMG, great news!!! Ahhhh, prepare to be unproductive the rest of the day too :) Go home and celebrate and relax and cook up a good baby!!! I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

THANKS DC! I was sobbing when I found out as strange as that might sound. I hope the baby is alright after my crying.


----------



## dc608

Haha- I was absolutely HYSTERICAL the night before my beta, even when I had tested and knew it was positive. Like hyperventilating, couldn't breathe- your baby is fine :)

Also, my first beta (16dpo) was 161... I wonder if both babes stuck for you!!


----------



## whattheiveff

ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! deep breath. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the BEST NEWS!! It definitely sounds like you could have 2 little beans in there! SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## septbride

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!! This is absolutely amazing!! I'm so happy for you guys. It does sound like there might be two little beans in there! Wow wow wow!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks girls! 

whatthe- how did the U/S go today?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - How do you feel??? Do you have any symptoms?

AFM I just talked to the nurse and my estradiol is 1808 and I still have 9 follicles. I'm going in again tomorrow morning but she said there was a good chance I'd trigger tomorrow night.


----------



## dc608

Woohoo Whatthe! Good news all around :) Are you feel super bloated?

Notopt, I am just still so happy for you! I can't wait for your first ultrasound! I bet you are chomping at the bit!!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - I'm definitely uncomfortable! As much as I'd like to trigger tomorrow, I want to give these guys as much time as they need to grow so I'm happy to put up with some discomfort for the next couple of days. Of course now I'm worried about our fertilization rate since only 1 of 3 fertilized last time (even with ICSI). Since it was such a small number the doctor couldn't tell if we actually have a fertilization problem or if it was just bad luck. Hopefully it was the latter....all I want are 2 good quality embryos to put back...anything else is gravy.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - thanks again! I am a little nervous b/c of the prior miscarriages but I'm going to try to just stay as calm as possible and not worry about every little thing like I did with the previous pregnancies. For example, I had sushi Saturday night and I am NOT NOT NOT going to worry about all that mercury in the spicy salmon makis. ;)

whatthe - Well even if it wasn't bad luck (which it probably was), if the fertilization rate is the same you will get at least 3 embryos! Of course, it would be great to have even more just in case you ever need a FET!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I'm still so happy about your news!! Hope you guys are having a happy PREGNANT evening! Any symptoms to speak of? Don't worry about the sushi! 

Wow whatthe, that's great that your estradiol is climbing up and that you might trigger tomorrow. You're in great shape with that number of follicles! Fingers crossed you have a good fertilization rate and a few left over. 

Here's hoping this is the lucky cycle for all of us!


----------



## whattheiveff

Good morning ladies! Notopt, I hope you did something fun last night! Still so excited for you...do you have another beta tomorrow?

AFM, I'm really hoping to trigger tonight. This morning my stupid vein collapsed again, so that was painful, and I've felt really nauseous and uncomfortable since yesterday around 3pm....I really wish I wasn't at work right now!

Sept - How are the stims/lupron going?


----------



## dc608

Notopt- You will worry ;) But that's what moms do! I would try to tell you to relax and enjoy the pregnancy- but I still haven't gotten there yet, so no use until I can practice what I preach ;)
I wouldn't worry about the sushi either... some people eat it their entire pregnancy!

Whatthe- I hope you trigger tonight too, and get lots of eggs! Ugh, bloodwork. Hopefully this is the last of it!!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, how are you feeling?! 

Whatthe, sorry to hear about the nausea and your poor vein. Any chance you can leave work early? 

I'm feeling pretty unwell over here too...I have nausea and heartburn. I guess it must be the Lupron. I'm also a little freaked out because my husband left the Lupron out of the fridge last night. Arg. I'm wondering if I should call the nurse and fess up.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good morning! I'm definitely feeling it now more than before, which makes sense because the hcg is supposed to double every 2-3 days. I was feeling a little dizzy, lightheaded and queasy last night, especially in between meals and snacks and the indigestion/burping continues. Tomorrow I go in for my blood test. I hope it doubles! I'm still in disbelief and very nervous because of my past miscarriages.

whatthe- sorry about your veins - that sounds painful. I bet you will trigger tonight. I know the uncomfortable feeling you are experiencing from my fresh cycle. I don't think I experienced nausea until after the trigger though. 

sept - Sorry you aren't feeling well either. You may want to call the pharmacy about the lupron as they may be in a better position to advise on that. It's probably ok!

dc- do you remember when you had your first ultrasound?


----------



## dc608

Yikes! Everyone is feeling crappy! I hope you all continue to feel yucky for the next 9 months ;) JK!
I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks to confirm a uterine pregnancy. Then it is supposed to go 8, 12, 20 weeks... But of course I cheated! I'm sure the beta will double! I'm dying to know if your twinning ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Something else has also been on my mind as of last night. I hope you girls don't think badly of me but I am still on an antidepressent -an SSRI (mostly for anxiety and a significant panic/anxiety/depression episode that happened back in 2005). I've been on it since 2005 and have had discussions previously with my doc about the danger of taking it in pregnancy and he felt like my need outweighed the risks during pregnancy which are pretty low but still exist. Anyway, sometime early 2012 when I started seeing Dr. Hornstein I decided to lower my dose with my psych's permission and I've done just fine on the lower dose. I just put in another call to my psych to see if I can lower it even more. I really just want to take the minimal dose possible to maintain a good disposition so I can protect the baby.


----------



## septbride

LOL DC! I hope we all continue to feel crappy too! 

Notopt, sorry you're not feeling so good, but exciting that it's for the right reason! Like DC, I'm on the edge of my seat to see if you might have two babies. As for the SSRI, this is something I'm dealing with as well, so absolutely no judgment here. I've been on Celexa for several years (ongoing mild depression) and after getting several medical opinions I've decided to stay on it. That's great that you're feeling good at the lower dose...it might be comforting to keep in mind that you can always increase your dose again if you start to feel crappy. Do you know the MGH Center for Women's Mental Health? They focus solely on perinatal/reproductive psychiatry and are pretty great -- I saw a doctor there when I was making my Celexa decision. They have a lot of good studies and info on their website: https://www.womensmentalhealth.org/. Might be helpful!


----------



## dc608

OMG- you have been through so much, I would never judge you!! I'm sure they will just keep a close eye on you maybe monitor your levels or if there is a medication with less of a risk, switch you over to that. See if you can get in with a high risk OB, so they will pay extra close attention to you! With my first 2 pregnancies I was on anti-seizure meds (which are similar to some antidepressants)- and although there were risks, it wasn't anything that couldn't be corrected, fixed, or monitored. With this pregnancy, I decided to come off of all medications- but that was a personal choice- you are going to go through so many hormonal and emotional changes, it's probably best to stay on the medication if it helps to stabilize you.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Thanks for sharing your situation! My psych has mentioned that Mass General program and last time I met with him he recommended that I give them a call and possibly set up a consultation. I never did follow-up and do that. Maybe I will now that I'm pregnant. I have seen the website before but I think I'll check it out again today because I haven't visited it in a while and maybe there's new research to review. It's good to hear that you had a chance to evaluate the risks and you decided it was ok to stay on it because, either way, I doubt I'll be able to go completely off of it (sertraline aka zoloft).

dc- thanks! I think sertraline is one of the less risky of the SSRI's (and Celexa) so I doubt they'd want to switch me but I think you are right though, it might be best to stay on it at some level.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies - At this point I think it goes without saying that there's no judgement on this thread! I personally don't have any experience with meds like that so I can't really weigh in, although everything I've read says that the mental health of the mother is extremely important to the development of the baby. It sounds like Sept has done a ton of research on this so thanks for sharing what you've learned.


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks ladies. My psych just called me back and I'm going to cut my dose in half starting tonight and hope for the best. He thinks it's reasonable and I'll still be on a dose that is effective for a lot of people. If I start having any issues with anxiety or depression or anything like that I'll just go back up. I feel pretty good about the decision but you girls are going to have to monitor me. ha ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - btw - we are all anxiously awaiting your results from today. I hope your butt is ready for the trigger tonight! ;)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, good for you, good luck with reducing the dose. Let us know if you feel OK. I have a good friend who just came off Zoloft and she feels totally fine. 

Whatthe, looking forward to hearing your update. Better get that ice pack ready!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Hopefully you won't even notice the lower dose...let us know how it goes!

Just talked to the nurse and I trigger tonight at 8:30! Retrieval will be Thursday morning at 8:30. I still have 9 follicles, estradiol is 2020, and my lining is 10.3. I'm nervous for the trigger even though last time it wasn't bad at all....


----------



## dc608

Yay!! Those numbers sound great! So excited! I can see how the trigger would make you anxious- I get the heebies thinking about it! I'm sure you'll be fine :)


----------



## dc608

Oh, and Notopt- have you calculated your "unofficial" due date yet?! ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I second what dc said - numbers are great! Here are my tips for the butt shots (which I have to do every day): lean over a counter/vanity (so skin will be more taut), put most of your weight on the leg on the side opposite where the shot is going in (so the shot goes into a relaxed muscle), and after the shot use a warm/hot compress on the area for a couple mins. I think doing all of the above has helped me because I am no longer really sore after the shots. 

dc- honestly I don't even want to think about my due date until at least after I get a good ultrasound. Trying to not look into the future too much in case I am disappointed soon.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for the tips notopt! Is leaning over the counter better than just lying flat on my stomach? Thats what I did last time....


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's so exciting! Great numbers. I wouldn't be surprised if you end up with 10 or 11 eggs this time around. Thinking good thoughts for the trigger shot tonight! Notopt's idea sounds like a good one. Keep us posted and congrats on a great cycle so far!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - I've never done it lying flat .. Maybe you should do it that way since it worked for you last time. Good luck!!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Hope the trigger went off as planned!
Notopt- Good luck on the beta today!! I'm thinking it's going to more than double for you :)
Sept- Just a few more days until your next ultrasound, right?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Did you have your blood test this morning? How are you feeling?

Trigger went well....now I'm just anxious for tomorrow! I'm always a little nervous I'll ovulate before retrieval...


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I was nervous of that too!! They said it is very rare that would happen! I think we just make up scenarios in our head, and believe the worst will happen to us! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey girls. Glad your trigger went well, whatthe! You won't ovulate beforehand. I was worried too. By the way, my husband stabbed me with the needle last night and when he drew back the plunger, there was a little blood, so he had to do it again. I think he's losing some of his technique because it hurt a little more than usual. :)

I worked from Boston yesterday and when my husband drove us home last night I was feeling a little car sick. When we got home I was pretty lightheaded, just like the night before. I'm not complaining though! Keep the symptoms coming! I'm also peeing more frequently now and my boobs are more sore.

I had my blood test this morning. I'm avoiding patient gateway once again.


----------



## notoptimistic

They wasted no time calling back with my blood test results. 2961! It more than tripled and the nurse said they just wanted to see it double. She says she suspects it is twins.


----------



## dc608

OMG!! Eeeeek. Possible twins!! That is fantastic news!! Chills again for you :) So what's next? Ultrasound next week?? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

oh yea - forgot to mention that dc - Ultrasound on Tuesday!


----------



## septbride

Wow notopt, that' so wild! Twins would be amazing. Can't wait for the ultrasound! Will they be able to tell you on the first ultrasound if there are two babes in there? 

Whatthe, glad your trigger went well. Try not to worry about ovulating...even if one or two slip through, you still have some to spare. 

DC, any update on your pee test? 

I have my next ultrasound on Friday. Not feeling much of anything yet. Hope something's happening in there! I'm also fighting a cold, so I hope that doesn't impact anything.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I'm sure Tuesday seems like it's years away! I am crossing my fingers for you! To compare myself to you, my second beta was 767 ;) I'm on your nurses side!

I looked up the results in PatientGateway, but never heard from anyone. Everything fell in the normal range, which they expected, they just needed a baseline incase anything goes screwy down the road! I see my OB again on 11/28 (I've stopped going weekly, cause now I feel movement, so that keeps me sane).


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Whoa! Thats an amazing HCG number! Congrats!

DC - Glad your results fell in range.

Sept - Hope you start feeling better! You'll probably start feeling some pressure down there in the next day or so. 

All - What are your thoughts on wine and raw tuna between retrieval and transfer?


----------



## dc608

Are you talking about having wine and spicy tuna makis?! I'm drooling... I'm sure both are fine...


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think between ER and ET it is fine because the embryos are safe in a test tube.


----------



## septbride

Wow, wine and sushi sounds so freaking good. I say go for it.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha...great! I'm planning out my dinner for Friday night (and yes, I'm aware its only Wednesday). My only concern is that the mercury from the tuna might stay in my system for a few days, but I'll just check with the doctor.


----------



## dc608

Slow day at work... I keep checking in for updates, and realized there is nothing to update until tomorrow! We need to recruit more BWH IVF'ers :)


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Maybe you should do raw salmon instead - less mercury. Where do you go for sushi? We used to be spoiled with sushi options when we lived in Brookline.

dc608 - Still amazing that we have all made our way to this site from the same program.


----------



## septbride

Hah, I know, I'm doing the same over here. Supposed to be working on something that I don't want to do, and this is a great way to procrastinate. 

Quick update on my Lupron situation: I called Freedom and they said the diluted Lupron is good for 72 hours after being left out of the fridge, so we did need to order a new vial. Luckily it looks like my insurance covered it!


----------



## dc608

Oh yea, Sept- I forgot you left it out! Whoops! Good thing insurance covers it :)

Notopt, I was reading back in the forum, and found where you were predicting I was pregnant with twins... how the tables have turned!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Unfortunately I really dislike salmon, so I'll probably just stick to shrimp tempura. I really like Douzo for sushi although its absurdly overpriced!

Sept - Glad you called Freedom and your insurance covers a new vial! 

Tomorrow morning cannot come fast enough. I have an accupuncture appointment tonight at 6 and I may just go right to bed afterwards.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Good Luck today!! I'll be thinking of you :) 

Just got the official letter from Patient Gateway... no protein in my urine... whatever that means, it's good news!


----------



## septbride

Good news, DC! 

Whatthe, thinking of you this morning and hoping for lots of eggs. Hope you're already out and resting up.


----------



## whattheiveff

10 eggs! Waiting for Husband to get the car to bring me home!


----------



## notoptimistic

That's great news DC.

whatthe - Hope surgery went well! Can't wait to hear the report although I suppose your rest and recovery is more important than passing on the news to us!

Ladies - I keep worrying that something bad is going to happen and analysing all my symptoms wondering if any of them are dissipating. :( For example, last night I wasn't as tired as usually and stayed up an hour later than I've been able to the previous few nights. I did definitely feel more tired this morning and slept in a little. Arrived to work a little late. argh.. I got to keep trying to distract myself.


----------



## notoptimistic

Wow whatthe - looks like I posted too soon. Congrats!!! I can't believe you are posting so soon! ;) Go right to bed when you get home - notoptimistic's order!


----------



## dc608

Way to go, Whatthe! You responded to much better this time around!! Rest up and enjoy that sushi and wine tomorrow :)

Notopt- I know how you're feeling, 100%. I have no advice on how to shake the feeling... but just know you're not alone, 5 months and I almost made a call to the doctor this morning! 
Going in once a week really helped with state of mind, maybe you can do that too. Otherwise, try to stay off google til Tuesday!


----------



## septbride

Wow, whatthe!! 10 eggs is awesome! They found the right dosage for you this time around, that's for sure. Enjoy your day of rest! 

Notopt, I can only imagine how hard it must be to stay calm and positive. I just hope Tuesday comes quickly so you can get some reassurance!

I'm still battling a cold...you guys don't think this will impact my cycle, do you? I don't see how it could, but of course I'm anxious about it.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Weekends seem to fly by so I feel like Tuesday isn't too far away. The cold probably won't impact your cycle. I had a very bad cold during the first week of my FET cycle. 

dc - I'm trying my best to get negative thoughts out of my head. I think I will feel more confident if I can get past 12 weeks. 

whatthe- btw, I like douzo but used to love it. I feel like it isn't as good as it used to be. DH and I had our first date there. Enjoy the sushi tomorrow! Hope you are feeling ok. Remember to take the drugs.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - hopefully Tuesday comes quickly so you can get some peace of mind. Do u have a busy weekend?

Sept - I doubt the cold will effect your cycle other than making you even more uncomfortable. Poor thing, I hope you feel better.

All - I'm much more sore this time around! My doctor did the retrieval though which was awesome! This cycle has gone so much better than last time I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop. They even got the IV in on the 1st try! I'm terrified of getting a bad fert report tomorrow but trying to stay positive.


----------



## dc608

Hope everyone is feeling better this morning! Except for Notopt, I hope your symptoms kick it into high gear to keep you reassured ;)
Sept- how'd the US and blood go?
Whatthe- Everything is going so much better this cycle, I'm sure your fert report will reflect the same thing! Fingers crossed!


----------



## septbride

Morning, ladies! 

Whatthe, that's great that Dr. Fox did your retrieval. I think your fert rate is gonna be awesome. I'm going to put on my Price Is Right hat and guess that 7/10 fertilize. 

Notopt, how are you feeling? Lots of nice symptoms keeping you feeling crappy/happy? Btw, where is Douzo? Is that in Newton? That's cute that you and DH had your first date there. Ours was in a bar. :) We really like Genki Ya, have you been there? 

DC, hope you're feeling good! You're so nice to keep checking in on us stragglers! Hopefully we can all join you in a g-d pregnancy forum one of these days...

I only had an estradiol check this morning, no ultrasound. Just waiting to get the call. Btw, where do you look for blood test results on Patient Gateway? I only see reports that take forever to show up, and by the time they're online, I've already heard from the nurse.


----------



## dc608

I think blood tests are under "Results"... Yea, the ultrasounds take forever to show up. 

I actually can't stand pregnancy forums :) Girls complain about their husbands, their weight gain, and the gender of their baby (really?!). And they all come up with these wild symptoms that if I read, I magically get, and then become wicked paranoid!


----------



## septbride

Weird, I kept looking under Results during my last cycle and they never posted anything. They did put my beta results up, and I see that today's e2 test is marked Pending.


----------



## dc608

If you click on the pending one- it should open up all your past E2 results.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I think the blood results usually show up around 11am on patient gateway. How are you feeling?

A nurse called me at 9:30 this morning and told me that only 4 out of the 10 eggs were able to be ICSI'd but all 4 fertilized. Obviously I was hoping for better news, but I'm trying to be happy we have 4. Of course I'm really worried that those 4 aren't great quality and we won't have any to transfer on Sunday.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, how are you feeling post-ER? The news on the eggs must be a little disappointing, but 4 is still good. I wonder if they couldn't ICSI the others because they weren't mature. If that's the case, there's no reason why these 4 shouldn't be good and strong. If you look at the ones that were ICSI-ed, you got a 100% fert rate! 

DC, I think I'm a Patient Gateway idiot. Thanks for pointing that out to me. Now I can see all my e2 results. 

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks for asking! Just have a minor cold, so trying to guzzle OJ and stay bundled up so it doesn't get any worse.

Whatthe, your estradiol results were lower on the microflare protocol, right? I'm trying to brace myself for low e2 numbers.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Douzo is in the back bay next to the back bay station! We also like Genki ya. When we lived in Brookline we went there all the time (usually for take out). There's also a newer sushi place in coolidge corner called Osaka that is pretty good - comparable to fugakyu. For sushi these days we usually go to daikayama in the chestnut hill mall (attached to bloomingdales). It is fairly new and they have one in Lexington as well. You're making me want sushi - stop it! ;) 

I'm feeling pretty good and thankfully I still have noticable symptoms but no nausea. I'm sure the nausea will come soon enough if everything is going ok in there. 

dc- yea, not sure I'll be joining a pregnancy thread for those very reasons. I think we should all just continue in this thread. Bring on the weight gain and who cares if it is a boy or a girl? 

whatthe - I'm glad you have four to work with this time. Although your last cycle didn't work out, you did have one high quality embryo. I think you will have more than that this time to transfer.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- 100% sounds good to me!! And Ernie was perfect last time, I'm sure these 4 will be just as good. It sucks they can't go in, take out the mature eggs, and wait a few more days for the others to mature. In time, I'm sure they will figure out a way :)

Sept- I am a professional Patient Gateway stalker, you ever need any tips, I'm your girl!

Notopt- It's unbelievable the things these girls post on this March 2013 forum I read every once and a while... 

That's it- I'm getting shrimp tempura tonight! And anything else I think is safe :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC, I'm trying to be positive, it's just weird to me that only 4 eggs were mature when my estradiol was 2020. I'm worried my eggs are just all crap. But 100% fertilization is as good as I can hope for. Enjoy your shrimp tempura!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, hopefully one (or two!) of these little guys will stay with you and it won't matter about your eggs. 

Ugh, my estradiol is only 175. It was 353 at this point in my last cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - try not to worry about that number. This cycle starts out much slower due to the lupron!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, whatthe. The nurse just left a voicemail and she said that number is "fine," so I guess I'll believe it. I go in on Sunday for another e2 check and an ultrasound. FX'ed for follicles! 

DC, I bet you're right that they'll eventually be able to mature the other eggs in the lab. Crazy stuff. 

Notopt, hope you're off feeling nauseous somewhere! :haha:


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - you must of missed my post on the previous page! ;) No, no nausea yet. I think with my last pregnancy I was at least at 6 or 7 weeks before it hit. Can't wait! The nurse hasn't called you yet right?

I think a lot of progress is being made on the ivf front. I'm in an October FET thread on here and everyone who actually had their transfers (as far as we know) in October is now newly pregnant and also two ladies who had it in November. I think we all used 5 day blasts too.


----------



## septbride

Wow, that's great about the FET thread being so fertile! I just read back and saw your post -- I guess this is the only time we'll be wishing for nausea to kick in! 

Yes, I did get a voicemail from the nurse. I just have to hope the Lupron is keeping the e2 low. Just two days until I see what the follies are up to.


----------



## dc608

Wow- that is amazing FET stats!!
Good luck to everyone this weekend- transfers, ultrasounds!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - how did it go today with the blood work and ultrasound?

Whatthe - hope you were able to put two good ones back today!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, transfer did not go well. To make a VERY long story short, I had asked my doctor on Friday if we could transfer 3 embryos and she said that she would work on the approvals, however if I had 2 perfect embryos they probably would not agree to transfer a third. When I got to the hospital today, the fellow said, "we have 2 great embryos for you today!" and then showed me a 7 cell and a 10 cell...no mention of a third. I then had to argue with the doctor on call for half an hour to put back a 3rd which was 13 cells (obviously not good quality so not sure why I wasted my time) during which time he spoke to me like a 5 year old, made me cry, made me promise to have selective reduction if I got pregnant with triplets, and then told me that they're probably moving towards 5 day transfers because if an embryo doesn't make it to day 5 it probably won't survive in the uterus anyway (why this was relevant, I have no idea considering I have never had any embryos make it that far). He couldn't get the catheter in, told me I had a tricky cervix, then scolded both me and the fellow for talking (she was showing me on the screen where the embryos would be placed). So I left in tears. I'm really feeling badly about my chances for this cycle and also going forward. Have you heard of anyone getting pregnant from a 7 cell, a 10 cell, or a 13 cell? My fourth embryo was total crap, so no chance it will be frozen. They said the 7 cell and 10 cell were "very good" but I find that hard to believe. I'm also still trying to figure out if my 6 immature eggs were a quality issue or a protocol issue. I guess this wasn't such a short story after all!

Sept - How was the ultrasound?


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - I have read that day 3 embryos between 7-10 cells are ideal and so it seems you got two embryos that divided well! Why did you want a third - was it bc they weren't describing the two as "excellent"? Who was the doctor who did the transfer? He sounds very unprofessional. You should be able to talk during the transfer. There was some talking during mine, mainly from the doc giving me the play by play. 

Sorry you had such a terrible experience, but keep in mind that even embryos that don't look absolutely perfect can turn into babies!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Notopt. Yeah, I wanted the 3rd because the other 2 weren't perfect and given my 2 IVF experiences, I just don't know if I will ever produce a bunch of high quality embryos so I want to maximize my chances. Also I felt like the 13 cell wouldn't make it to freeze so I'd rather have it in my uterus than in the trash. The doctor was Walsh.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience :/ Sometimes it can be the worst times that can have the best outcomes! Sounds like you had some beauties! I'm going to look back tomorrow at work- I remember the girl I used to email with about her IVF put 3 back, and none of were "perfect" but she ended up with a perfect baby boy (her second IVF after the first one ended in chemical...). If an embryo splits, I think it's fair game!

I had Dr. Walsh for my HSG and one of my IUI's. I had a completely different experience with him, but both times he also commented on the difficulty of my cervix too (maybe he is incompetent?!). Sounds like he was in a mood- I wouldn't take it personal, but just send him a birth announcement in 9 months with your three beautiful babies ;)


----------



## septbride

God, what a terrible experience, Whatthe! That doctor sounds like a jerk! He shouldn't be chastising the fellow for showing you where the embryos will be placed. I'm so sorry it was so lousy. And they can't make you "promise" to have selective reduction. It's your decision. Jeez. And why was he saying that about 3-day embryos?? That sounds so discouraging and inaccurate. If 3-day embryos couldn't survive in the uterus, no fertility clinics anywhere would bother doing transfers then. Man. That really pisses me off. 

My appointment was just OK. I only have one measurable follicle with "several little ones to come." And my estradiol is only 375. I don't really know what's going on in there, but one 12mm follicle after 7 days of stims seems pretty sh*tty. Fingers crossed things improve by Tuesday. 

Sorry for the downer message. I'm crabby from all these drugs. :growlmad:


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I got so carried away bitching about your doctor that I didn't respond about your ET. It sounds like your embryos are great. I wouldn't worry about the quality. I really think you're good with the 7-cells and 10-cells. Are you doing some acupuncture post-ET?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I know those aren't the results you were hoping for, but remember they're trying to slowly recruit as many follicles as possible. Hopefully they'll all pop out in the next couple of days. I did go to acupuncture but I was so fired up and upset I don't know how much good it did. Feeling a bit better now though, mostly because I'm staying home from work tomorrow to relax!

DC - thanks for the encouragement. I'm sure Walsh is a fine doctor, he and I just obviously didn't jive.

Notopt - how are you feeling? I'm so excited to hear about your u/s on Tuesday!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Does anyone know of any sites i could try to sell unopened gonal-f?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - ugh... sorry about the 1 follicle ..hopefully those smaller ones will catch up quickly! Is your next ultrasound tomorrow?

whatthe - I think you have a very good shot with three embryos in you! Most people do not get perfect embryos to transfer anyway. 

I'm so nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow! Sorry for sounding like a broken record but it is just so hard to believe that I will actually get a live baby out of this pregnancy. I'm definitely working from home tomorrow after the ultrasound. Please say a little prayer for me!

swep- Sorry, but I don't know of any sites and I doubt there would be any legal way for a mere consumer to sell prescription drugs! I'd be wary of any website that says they would buy it from you.


----------



## dc608

Whathe- I looked back in my old emails, and the woman had three 7-cells and one ten-cell transfered! I know everyone is different- but it's similar to yours! I'm keeping hope alive for you :) I hope you have a nice relaxing day at home!

Notopt- I will be thinking of you tomorrow for your ultrasound! Don't apologize for being a broken record- I play the same one! It's tough to be excited with everything you've gone through, every day it will get easier :)

Sept- I like the line "several little ones to come" ... I'm sure things will increase by tomorrow! Did they up your dosage at all? You responded great last time, I'm sure the new protocol is making your respond differently, but not worse!!

Swep- I doubt anywhere in the US, try international?


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC and Notopt, I'm starting to feel a lot more hopeful about these embryos. I realized i need to separate my negative transfer experience from the actual embryos which while not perfect, were very good.

Notopt - you don't sound like a broken record! After everything you've been through its totally normal to be nervous. Best if luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, glad to hear you're feeling better about your odds. I agree with notopt that you have a very good shot with three embryos. It doesn't take a perfect embryo to make a baby! Hope you're having a good restful day at home. I stayed home with this yucky cold today too...camped out on the couch watching Gordon Ramsey episodes. :) 

Notopt, sending you good thoughts for your ultrasound tomorrow and will say a little prayer for you. You don't sound like a broken record! I think this is going to be the one (OR TWO!!) that sticks. 

Thanks for the encouragement on my lousy little follicle. They kept me on the same dosages, but I think that's mostly because I'm already on high doses. I just have to hope those little follicles are growing! My estradiol was the same as it was one day earlier in my last cycle, so that's a relief. Looking forward to finding out more in my ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hang in there Sept! I also woke up with a sore throat today...hopefully that doesn't hurt my implantation chances! I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by your results tomorrow...can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks girls! 

I'm glad you guys stayed home from work today, whatthe and sept. Health is so much more important than work. I would have loved a reason to stay home today but I'm going to be working from home the rest of the week (except Thursday of course) so I couldn't think of a reason. I did have a lot of trouble getting out of bed this morning. Oh, and this is great, a few times since finding out I was pregnant I have woken up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat. One night I had to change my pajamas twice! Disgusting.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I hear you on the night sweats! That happens to me every now and then. It's so gross and uncomfortable!


----------



## dc608

Night sweats... hmmm- I assuming your husband lets you turn the heat above 60 degrees?! :) I wouldn't know a thing about night sweats... night shivers, chills, freeze- that's me!


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, everyone. I'm also worried that they won't go ahead with ER if I'm too sick -- but that's silly, right? I mean, I just have a cold. I'm definitely feeling a lot of twinges down there, so I hope a ton of baby follicles are growing. 

Whatthe, I hope your sore throat goes away! I don't know that it would affect your implantation chances, but it wouldn't be fun to be sick during an already yucky two-week wait. 

Notopt, this stuff definitely has to take precedence over work. I'm kinda stressing though. I have sooo much to do, big deadline in mid-December, and we're off Wed-Fri. But what can you do? 

DC, how are you feeling? 

OK, back to the couch! :sleep:


----------



## dc608

I think if it was any worse than a cold (fever maybe?) they could possibly delay the ER, just because of the anesthesia... so kept rested and hydrated! Doctors orders!

I've been feeling really good- if this little guy wasn't moving all day, I'd think I wasn't pregnant! That and I popped recently, and finally have a belly! 5 months today :)
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## whattheiveff

What a beautiful belly!!


----------



## septbride

Super cute!!


----------



## septbride

Ladies, we can take Tylenol while stimming, right? I know they say no ibuprofen or aspirin. The Lupron/cold combo has my head throbbing!


----------



## dc608

I believe Tylenol is fine!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - Tylenol is fine!

Dc- cute ;) bumble bee baby? Lol


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Are you lucky enough to have your ultrasound first thing in the morning? We will all be thinking if you!


----------



## notoptimistic

8:20am!!


----------



## dc608

Ahhh, so excited! I am watching the clock :) If you're anything like me, you've been there for a while already, just waiting!! Can't wait to hear the good news!!

Sept- I hope your ultrasound goes well this morning too! And that you are kicking the cold!!

Whatthe- Hope you're feeling well and confident, and also getting lots of rest!


----------



## septbride

Good luck, notopt!! Can't wait to hear how it all went. 

Thanks, DC! Still trying to kick this cold. Tylenol helped last night! 

I had another super fast ultrasound this morning, so it may not have gone well. We'll see...


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. The ultrasound went well this morning although it was too early on to see anything besides the gestational sac and yolk sac. That's right, singular - one sac - no twins. :) Waiting for the ultrasound I was trying to prepare myself for bad news and thankfully the bad news didn't come. The nurse called me after and left a message telling me that the ultrasound was good and the sac was measuring 5 weeks 5 days and that they only saw one but that there was a possibility that next time there could be more than one although not likely. I'm perfectly happy with just one, although I was hoping for two in case one of them didn't work out.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Sounds like good news to me! I'm surprised it isn't twins! I know what you mean about wanting one for backup ;) So when is the next scan? Have you starting having any symptoms yet? I think I started feeling sick around 7 weeks...

Sept- Hopefully that means you had a really good tech! And they knew exactly what they were doing!


----------



## septbride

Fabulous news, notopt!! So so happy for you. What's your next step? 

My lurking on Patient Gateway paid off: The results popped up as I was staring at the screen. :haha: Estradiol is up to 734, which is about where I was at this time last cycle. Fingers crossed that those follies have grown. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and crabby about the whole process this week. Need to perk the heck up!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Congratulations on your first ultrasound! I'm so excited for you and judging from your strong HCG, it sounds like that singleton is one happy bean!

Sept - Your estradiol shot up fast! Great news! Can't wait to hear about your follicles.

All - I feel like garbage today but I'm back at work. I'm stuffy, nauseous, and achey. I also have had very little cramping. I remember last time I had a lot of cramping for the first few days after my transfer so of course I'm overanalyzing my lack of symptoms. In more positive news, whats everyone doing for Thanksgiving? We're going to the Cape to spend it with my in laws...there will be about 15 of us!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I know it's hard not to compare, I did the same thing- my husband kept reminding me that my previous pregnancies weren't healthy and normal, so I shouldn't compare them. Helped a little, not much, but a little ;)

We are hosting Thanksgiving! It's about 12 people, so as long as everyone helps, it should be a nice day :) Enjoy the Cape!


----------



## dc608

Oh, and I hope you start to feel better too!!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, whatthe! It does seem to be heading in the right direction. So sorry you're not feeling well either. It sounds like we have the same thing. I feel like garbage! Trying to clear some stuff off my plate before the break, but I'm not exactly working at warp speed over here! 

DC, hosting should be fun. And whatthe, the Cape sounds nice too. We're staying local, going to my in-laws in Weston. They have a huge number of people every year...like 25. I was actually lying in bed last night trying to figure out how to keep them from noticing I'm not drinking. I've decided to buy non-alcoholic chardonnay and sneak it onto the wine table and hope nobody notices. This may be overkill.


----------



## whattheiveff

There is such a thing as non-alcoholic chardonnay??? Have you had it before? I'm not going to lie, that sounds terrible. haha.


----------



## dc608

You could pour the non-alcoholic wine into an empty alcoholic bottle... and if people drink it too, they'll just be joining your sober party :lol:


----------



## septbride

Yeah whatthe, it is NOT GOOD. I haven't tried the chardonnay but I bought some sauvignon blanc over the weekend and it does not taste like wine. I think i got a bit of a placebo effect, though. :) And DC, I like that bottle idea -- just have to mark the bottle so I know it's mine! :wine:


----------



## dc608

Where'd you get the faux wine? I might need a placebo effect on Thursday ;)


----------



## septbride

I got it at Cambridge Wine & Spirits over by Fresh Pond. It's called "Fre." Haha. 

https://www.frewines.com/


----------



## notoptimistic

We are hosting thanksgiving but it isn't a big deal because it's only 5 of us - just my family (brother, sister, and father) and us. We do all the Jewish holidays with my husband's family because mine doesn't really practice and would probably be scared. ;) My husband's family is a lot bigger with spouses and children and such. In the past we've done thanksgiving dinner out but since we have a house now we don't have much of an excuse not to host. 

whatthe- I second dc's point about not comparing past pregnancies. My two previous ones were very different from one another and this one so far hasn't been like either of the two. 

sept - I can't believe they don't tell you real time how many follicles they are counting. That's so strange. Hope you hear from the nurse soon.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Does your family know the good news or will you hold off for a little bit?
Sept- Thanks! I just checked out the website... and then got heart burn thinking about it ;) Haha, but they look "real" enough!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - They don't know yet and I'm going to hold off until at least after the next scan ..possibly until after the scan after that one. Next scan I should be about 8 weeks. My dad and brother know I have been doing IVF. I'm not close with my sister at all so I'll probably let her know when it becomes obvious that I'm pregnant. ;)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, hosting in your new home sounds nice. Oh and I wish the techs would talk to me in real time. They always give cagey answers or none at all. 

DC, yeah they look more real than they taste! But you know, good in a pinch. 

I finally got the call -- I have four follicles with more to come. PHEWF! They don't want me back in until Friday, which seems kinda odd, but maybe they're trying to cut down on the number of people who come in on Turkey Day.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thats great Sept!!! I'm glad you'll be able to enjoy Thanksgiving without being wanded and needled first thing in the morning.


----------



## dc608

Good news Sept! Those few really caught up!
Wanded and Needled, LOL :/


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, just wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving and let you know that I'm very thankful for finding this thread and connecting with all of you!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - great news about your follicles! Looks like you may trigger some time this weekend?

Whatthe - happy thanksgiving to you too! I also feel thankful for connecting with everyone here. Hope you start getting some good pregnancy symptoms this weekend!


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone. I'm relieved that those follicles are doing their thing. Notopt, I think that sounds right, maybe trigger Sunday night, ER Tuesday? 

Happy Thanksgiving to you ladies too. I also feel very grateful for connecting with you all this year. Maybe by next Thanksgiving we can meet for a glass of (real) wine and bring our babies along!


----------



## dc608

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!! Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow! Yes, babies and wine next year ;)


----------



## dc608

Hope everyone had a good day yesterday!! I don't know who let me think hosting Thanksgiving pregnant was a good idea... but I survived the day! :/

Sept- How'd the faux wine go?! Good luck today with your ultrasound and blood work! Hopefully everything continued to go way up!

Notopt- Hope you're feeling a healthy combination of well, confident, and morning sickness ;)

Whatthe- How have you been feeling? When's the big beta?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC and Notopt - You're both rock stars for hosting Thanksgiving whilst preggo!

Sept - Hoping for great news from you today!

DC - Beta is next Friday. I've been cramping a lot the past 2 days and this morning, and my boobs are still sore/larger than normal, all of which are probably from the Crinone. Other than that, no symptoms. My husband is out of town Monday-Friday next week and will be on a plane all day coming home when I get my beta. I'm really dreading it, especially because we've got a really busy weekend (wedding, decorating for our holiday party, etc.) so it will really suck to get bad news. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- That is going to be rough with your husband out of town, followed by a busy weekend with the beta lurking over your head. Hopefully it will be something to celebrate. Positive thoughts!! And yea, that Crinone can play mind games! Hopefully 1/3, 2/3, or even 3/3 of your little embabies are implanting and doing their thing :)


----------



## septbride

DC, Notopt, hope hosting wasn't too exhausting for you both! I ended up skipping the faux wine altogether -- I still have this cold, so I had an obvious reason for not drinking. 

Whatthe, that Crinone is some evil stuff. Sounds like a really busy time coming up! Do you think you'll try to hold off until your husband is back before finding out the beta results? 

I have six follicles now and my e2 is at 1650. Pretty good results for me! I go back in tomorrow and my guess is that I'll trigger tomorrow, or Sunday at the latest. The nurse didn't think I'd have more follicles joining those six, but I'm hoping there's a couple of stray extra eggs in there...the e2 seems high for six eggs, doesn't it? 

Hope you're all having a relaxing day!


----------



## whattheiveff

Great news Sept!! Not sure what ill do about my beta. I think I'll just see how I feel later in the week. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## dc608

Sept- I think that sounds about right... don't they say e2 should be around 250 for each follicle? Good luck tomorrow! Hope it's trigger time!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Turkey day was rough because the morning sickness really hit me hard yesterday morning and continued all day. It hasn't stopped. I've managed to keep from vomiting so far but it has been difficult. Saltines aren't really helping and I feel a strong aversion to almost any food I can think of. It's weird to be hungry and nauseous at the same time.

I am still going to try to make it to my 15 year hs reunion tonight but we will see.

Whatthe - your symptoms sound promising. I really do think this cycle will work for you. During my fresh cycle I didn't get any cramping until about two days before my period and this cycle I had it all along. Also, my boobs never really got sore from the crinone last cycle. 

Sept - I bet you may get a couple more based on the estradiol levels. I'm also predicting you will trigger tomorrow night! I know I'm bad with predictions tho!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies! DC, I'm not sure if it's 200 or 250 per ripe egg. Last time my highest e2 was 1440 and I got 7 eggs, so I'm hoping they can squeeze 8 out this time. Of course I'll be happy with anything, though. I'm definitely feeling the effects now...pretty grouchy/sleepy/bloated and picking squabbles with my lucky husband. 

Notopt, sorry the nausea has hit you! I guess it's a very tangible symptom, at least. Hope you're able to have fun at your reunion.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - hope you were able to go to your reunion tonight! The nausea sounds awful. I've heard those sea bands can help...of course you'll look a little ridiculous but who cares if it makes you feel better!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Sorry to gear about the sickness :/ But at the same time it must feel good :) I could only eat strawberries for a few weeks! Hope you felt well enough to go to your reunion!

Sept- how'd thing go? Trigger tonight?


----------



## septbride

I still haven't received the call! I'm giving them until 4:00 and then I guess I'll contact the doctor on call. It seems really late for the weekend. I feel like they've got the B team in over Thanksgiving...the phlebotomist yesterday was really messing things up. There was a whole waiting room full of people waiting for bloodwork at 8:00, when they needed the room for regular appointments, so we all had to follow her upstairs to a different lab. And it was a pretty painful blood draw as well. 

Notopt, hope you feel better today!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - the delay is probably because they are trying to schedule everyone for er on Monday, including you! I think they do have a b team on during the weekends.

I went to my reunion last night and it was ok - poor showing because they just organized it a few weeks ago and send out the invite through Facebook. Out of a class of about 250 only about 30 of us showed up. I was happy that at least I didn't have the urge to vomit until after I got home. I was up really late last night because of the extreme nausea I felt when I tried to go to bed. I hate complaining but the ms is really getting me down. I don't know how I'm going to be able to drive to work on Monday. The traffic has been so bad lately that sometimes it takes me an hour and a half or longer to drive home and I am getting car sick now on even short drives.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, glad you made it to the reunion! My husband's (20th!) reunion was last night (Wellesley High) but we skipped it because none of his friends were going. Went to a reunion from his first job instead. Have you found any foods that you feel able to face during the nausea? Maybe you can work from home a bit more for the next few weeks? 

I finally got the call, triggering tonight, ER Monday morning at 9:15! And I'm up to 8 follicles! Pretty pleased with that, though I know they might not all have mature eggs in them. Bring on the giant butt needle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm so sorry about the nausea, have you called your RE about it? Maybe they can give you some tips to make you feel better.

Sept - good luck with the trigger! 8 follicles sound great!!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, whatthe! Eight was your magic number this cycle too, right?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I had 9 before retrieval, they got 10, but only 4 were mature. I think that's really unusual though....I'm sure you'll have a better result!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, oh yeah, you got up to 9 before ER! Well, we'll see. All I can do now is wait...and ice my butt. Hope the wait is going OK for you so far!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- they can probably prescribe you something for the nausea if it continues. Are you puking, or just feeling pukey? I park in Southie and take the bus to work... There were days I thought I was going to have the bus pulled over for me! You'll get through it :/

Sept- Happy triggering!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - don't ice the butt too much because it can make the skin tougher to pierce - at least I think that's what the nurse told me once. I'm thinking ill need to tell my boss I'm pregnant otherwise working from home more than one day a week will be an issue. Long story but there's a spotlight recently within our dept on the issue of working from home and we are being discouraged from doing it unless we have a valid reason like a doctor's appointment or an emergency where you need to be at your house. I haven't found any remedies for the nausea yet. I think my prenatals at night are really escalating my nausea.

Whatthe - I might call my re if things get worse.

Dc- nausea but sometimes it is so bad that it takes everything I have to refrain from puking. Im purposely holding back.. I could have easily vomitted a few times these past couple of days but I haven't yet.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - how did the trigger shot go? Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, how are you feeling today? 

Trigger went fine, thanks! I iced for about 10 minutes and didn't feel much of anything. My husband was less nervous this time around, too. I'm feeling pretty sleepy and lazy today -- I was hoping to get some exercise in today, but it's way too cold for a walk!


----------



## notoptimistic

Feeling crappy. I'm hungry but so nauseous at the same time. I think I need to change prenatals too bc when I have taken them the past couple nights the nausea has got much worse.

Good luck with er tomorrow sept!


----------



## dc608

Good luck tomorrow, Sept! I'll be thinking if you :)

Notopt- I think I've heard somewhere (maybe a nurse suggested it to me?) that the chewy prenatals are supposed to make you feel less sick. Might be worth a try?


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies! Fingers crossed for good eggs. 

Notopt, so sorry the sickness is ongoing. Hope you find a good remedy soon.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Hope everything went well this morning!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hoping you had a great retrieval this morning and are home resting!

Ladies, I don't know how I'm going to make it to Friday. I had a total meltdown yesterday when we were driving back from the Cape and we actually had to stop at a gas station so my husband could get me a box of tissues. It was horrible. Also, I had a facial on Saturday and my MIL told me I should tell the aesthetician that I was pregnant. After I did, she kept congratulating me and asking questions and I just felt like such a fraud and that I totally jinxed myself. AND I'm by myself all week. Ok, just wanted to get that out. Pity party over.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Sorry you are struggling with this emotional rollercoaster. The waiting is the worst part of the whole process which is why so many people give in and test early. You have only a few days to go now. Feel any different?


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I agree, the wait is the hardest part of the whole thing! Don't you wish you could just sleep for 4 days until Friday?! Besides from the emotional rollercoaster, how have you been feeling?

Notopt- You feeling any better this monring?

Sept- Hope things went well today! Can't wait to hear the report :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks ladies. As far as symptoms, here they are:

3dp3dt - 6dp3dt: sore breasts (especially nipples) and consistent AF type cramping, plus night sweats
7dp3dt: nipples are still sore, sporadic dull cramps, felt nauseous yesterday afternoon, slightly short of breath, night sweats
8dp3dt: nipples still slightly sore, sporadic dull cramps, slightly short of breath

All of these "symptoms" have made me feel at times like I'm pregnant, but everything can attributed to the progesterone and the fact that I'm still really congested. I also regularly get night sweats so nothing new there. 

Notopt - Hows the nausea and when is your next appointment?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I had the shortness of breath too before my bfp and my husband was the one who pointed it out to me. I do think you are pregnant. Symptoms are very promising. 

My next appointment is in 11 days, but who is counting? ;) It is Friday Dec 7th. I have an ultrasound and then I meet with Dr. Hornstein. Nausea is still bad - I vomited this morning for the first time (6:30am) - it wasn't too bad though as far as vomiting goes because I didn't have much in my stomach. I spoke to the nurse today and I'm going to just take folic acid until the morning sickness gets better. I asked if I could also take a children's vitamin and she said that would be fine as long as I take folic acid separately.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Glad you spoke to your nurse and hopefully switching up your vitamins will help! I'd love to think my shortness of breath is a pregnancy symptom, but I think it has more to do with the fact that I can't breathe through my nose!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I too, like the sounds of your symptoms! I have heard shortness of breathe is a symptom! But I especially like the cramping and sore nipples! And the fact your an emotional wreck ;) I will be crossing my fingers for you! I forget, last time you didn't test before, prior to beta right? But you had started to spot? Do you remember when you started spotting last time? I know, I know, everytime is different...

Notopt- Hopefully stopping the prenatals for a little bit will help you get through the MS. Those things can be just as bad as progesterone!!

Lots of big appts coming up! I have one on Wednesday- I think I have to drink the sugar drink :/ I'm nervous, but tried ("tried") to stay away from the pie on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Probably silly question, but whats the sugar drink?? Last time I tested really early am at 10dp3dt, it was negative, and then I started bleeding later in the morning.


----------



## dc608

Haha, it's not a silly question- "sugar drink" isn't the medical term ;) but that's what I call it- it's when they give you this sugary drink then wait an hour and they test your blood. It's to test for gestational diabetes. I think it's done between 24-28 weeks. If you "fail" it, then you need to do a 3 hour test. I'm hoping I pass!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! Just a quick update: all went well this morning and we got 7 eggs again. I guess that's my ovaries' lucky number. I'm feeling rougher than last time...more pain and some nausea/heartburn, so I'm napping off and on. Hubby is being an angel and waiting on me, and BFF and I are going to watch that silly Liz and Dick movie later. :) 

Whatthe, I'm so sorry you're right in the thick of that awful wait. It really tests our sanity. Feel free to vent all you want here...we know how awful it is. 

Notopt, sorry you threw up. :( Does ginger ale help? 

DC, good luck with your sugar drink test!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Lucky number 7! I love it. Hope you can take tomorrow off work and keep resting.

DC - I hope you pass too! A 3 hour test doesn't sound fun.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, whatthe. Unfortunately I think I need to get back to work tomorrow...I have a big deadline in mid-Dec and it feels like forever since I set foot in my office!


----------



## dc608

Yay! Lucky #7! Hoping for a good fert report!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hoping you get a great fertilization report today!

Notopt - Hope the new vitamins have helped with the nausea.

AFM, I'm pretty sure this cycle is over. I had AF cramps last night and a little bit this morning, plus there was some light pink on the Crinone applicator this morning. Another failed IVF cycle...Happy Holidays to me.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Sorry to hear about your morning :/ Don't count yourself out just yet though! Cramping and spotting can happen on Crinone. Try to hang in there...


----------



## septbride

So sorry about your crappy morning, whatthe. Just a few more days until you're out of your misery. You are not out yet! 

I'm back at work and still in a bit of pain. Much better than yesterday, though. Apparently 6 fertilized eggs is the magic number to be considered for a 5-day transfer, so I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that 6 out of 7 fertilize, but I know that's a high bar! 

DC, Notopt, hope you're both feeling OK!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi guys, I'm really pretty sure I'm out. These cramps are unmistakable. I also found out today that my husband's new insurance will not cover infertility at all (its a small company based out of the UK). So I have 1 more covered cycle and thats it. Hows that for pressure? I also think I should start seeing a therapist of some sort because I don't think I'm handling very well.

Notopt - How did you even begin researching adoption? Its very overwhelming.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, Whatthe, you must feel so discouraged today :( I don't have any good advice, but I wanted you to know I'm thinking of you...


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm thinking of you as well. Maybe you could have a chat with the social worker at BWH who sees IVF patients? I think I mentioned her before. Her name is Annie Geoghegan. I thought she was really cool. 

Want to hear something funny? I just pulled a monitoring sticker off my back. Guess they didn't find them all after ER yesterday! 

We got our fert report: 6 out of 7 eggs were mature and all 6 fertilized! I'm pleased. And now we wait...


----------



## dc608

Sept- Amazing news!! Super eggs and sperm! Too funny about the monitoring sticker :) Haha!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations Sept! Thats awesome news!


----------



## dc608

Sept- You had AH this time, right? Does that help with the fertilization or with the implanting? I'm naive.


----------



## septbride

My understanding is that it helps implantation. I believe they do the procedure right before ET. They make a little hole in the shell around the ball of cells, so they can shimmy out more easily and hunt out the uterine lining.


----------



## dc608

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing!
Sept- will they let you know tomorrow if you can push it to a 5 day?
Whatthe- any more cramping or spotting?
Notopt- how's the morning sickness treating you?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Still cramping and spotting. I called the nurse so I'm going in tomorrow for the official test. Don't you have your sugar drink appointment today?

All - I do a lot better when I feel like I'm being proactive, so I've been thinking a lot about if I want to do my last covered cycle at Brigham. As I've said on here a lot, I really like my doctor, but the IVF program as a whole is very conservative and protocol driven, and I've often felt like my treatment isn't personalized at all. As this is the 2nd cycle where I've started bleeding several days prior to my beta, I can't help but wonder if I need more meds to keep my lining in tact long enough for an embryo to really burrow in there. I'm scared I'm producing decent embryos and my body is just flushing them right out. I mentioned this at my first WTF appointment, and she didn't seem to really pay any attention to it. It just feels like there must be something else wrong (in addition to my sad ovarian reserve). Anyway, I made appointments at both MGH and Fertility Solutions in December to get a second opinion. Has anyone heard anything about these places or maybe somewhere else? They seemed to have the highest success rates, and Fertility Solutions offers a pretty good "IVF package" for when/if I need to self pay. I've realized that until a doctor tells me that this probably isn't going to work, its going to be hard for me to accept the adoption/DE path and while 3 cycles is a lot, I don't think its enough to throw in the towel.


----------



## dc608

Yes, my appt is at 3:30p- I hope the fruit I am eating right now doesn't throw results!

I agree with you 100% about not throwing in the towel after 3 tries. I don't even think that 3 is all that many, and I definately think insurance should cover more than that! I don't know anything about MGH or Fertility Specialists, but if you have heard good things, then they are definately worth checking out! You need to go where is right for you! I do agree that it's too early to look into DE or adoption... you have had some good quality embryos! Have they said that your lining could be an issue? Mine was completely thinned out on medication for my IUIs (like 3mm!), but thickened up better with the IVF cycle.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hahaha..I'm sure it will be fine. Good luck!

Both times my lining was 10.3 and they've said that its muli-layered and looks good.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Sorry for my absenteeism. I am really struggling with the nausea. I worked from home yesterday (luckily I didn't have too much work to do) and was going to try to go work from our Boston office today but I was so nauseous getting ready this morning that I bailed and decided to work from home. Who wants to have to run to the public restroom to vomit when they can do it in privacy at home? Luckily I have yet to vomit today. Also, it's quite obvious when you look at me that something isn't right - I don't look well and I don't want to raise suspicion at work. This past Sunday we had my MIL's suprise bday brunch and I guess the next day at work (my husband works with his family) she was asking my husband if something was wrong with me because I looked very pale and she was worried. She asked him if maybe I'm pregnant. I decided to try to stick with the prenatals for now but I'm almost out of them so I may try just the folic acid once I run out in a few days. 

sept - what a great fertilization report! Hope you get to go out to a 5 day. Let us know.

dc - good luck with the sugar test!

whatthe - I'm so sorry to hear about your spotting. I hope it isn't AF coming. It's good they are letting you come in tomorrow to do the beta and get it over with. The adoption process does seem very overwhelming. I have a binder full of all the materials that need to be submitted and just looking through that will give you heart palpitations. They really pry into your life, and not to mention the huge financial burden - domestic adoption is at least $40,000. I'd definitely stick with ivf if you can afford financially, physically and emotionally a couple more tries.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Notopt, the nausea sounds so awful! Maybe you can claim a tummy bug when people start to get inquisitive. I have a friend whose nausea was so bad that her doctor put her on meds that were developed for chemo patients (!) and it worked. Maybe your doctor can give you something? 

Whatthe, being proactive definitely helps during this hideous waiting period. I'm glad you can go in for your beta tomorrow...at the very least, if it's negative you can stop taking the evil Crinone and try to move forward. I don't know anything about those clinics, but it sounds like a great idea to talk to them and see what they suggest. Dr. Fox told me once that women with low AMH often have to go through more attempts to achieve pregnancy (this was when she told me I would need a thick skin, humph); I wonder if she might think that's the case for you? I agree with the others that while three tries sure feels like a hell of a lot, it might be worth sticking with it for a couple more tries. 

I have my ET at 4:30 tomorrow, unless they call me in the morning to push it to Saturday. I'm guessing they won't, since 6 is right on the cutoff for 5dt eligibility. But we'll see. I guess they might find supercharged embryos and go for it.

DC, good luck with the test!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks for all the support ladies. Today has been a better day (only cried once!) and hopefully after tomorrow's beta I can start moving forward. I also just made a phone consult appointment with Dr. Schoolcraft at CCRM in Colorado for February 25! Crazy, I know, but apparently he's the best and I don't want to rule anything out at this point. 

Sept - I hope you get a phone call to move your appointment tomorrow, but even if you don't, you still have a great shot at success. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dc608

Wahtthe, Colorado!! Go you :) That's being proactive for sure! The traveling IVFer! I just recently watched Making Room For Multiples on TLC- and a couple had gone overseas- twice, for IVF.

Sept, I can't believe you have to wait until 4:30 tomorrow! I would go crazy! I'm used to early morning appts! But I guess that's what we do with all this, wait for one thing or another. At least even if you go tomorrow on Day 3, it will be late in Day 3 :)

Notopt, sorry you're still feeling so sick :/ Hopefully you're getting through the rough part, and it will be over soon.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, good for you. It's good that you're being proactive and exploring around. What time is your beta tomorrow? 

DC, yeah I was surprised my appointment was so late in the day. At least this way I can go straight to my acupuncture appointment. You make a good point about the timing -- if they choose the embryos right before my appointment then a few extra hours could give them a better idea of which are the strongest. I'll take it!


----------



## dc608

It's been a while since I've stalked patient gateway... But I passed my glucose tolerance test! ...by 2 points, but I'll take it! Blood pressure is back down too :)


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats on passing dc! Must be such a relief.

sept - good luck today - hope you get to hold out until day 5, but if not, I think you have a great shot. Also, keep in mind that even if you do the transfer today, you may still end up with embryos to freeze at day 5. 

whatthe - good luck with the beta today. I know you don't think there's a chance because of your spotting and cramps, but you never know! Hope you are in for a good surprise.


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - So glad you passed your test!

Sept - Good luck today!

Notopt - How are you feeling?

AFM, test was negative. I have my WTF next Friday and an appointment with the social worker tomorrow afternoon. I want to believe that this will work for us eventually, but I just don't. I also found out that I've used more of my $30K insurance max than I originally thought so I doubt another full cycle will be covered. For some reason I thought that it just incuded treatments, but its actually every doctor's visit, lab work, treatment, etc. We'll definitely do another cycle and just pay out of pocket what we have to, but its tough to think about the possibility of self paying for several more cycles, failing, and then having to start the process and expense of adoption or DE. We'd be broke! I think Husband and I need to come up with a reasonable plan of how many more cycles we're willing to do before we start on adoption/DE. Resolve has a seminar for both adoption and DE in February that I'm going to sign up for.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm so, so sorry, honey. You've been put through the wringer. Do you have to work today?

DC, congrats on the test! 

Notopt, how's the nausea? 

I'm going for ET this afternoon. I didn't get an update on how the embryos are doing today...more waiting. Feeling pretty over the whole thing today, thanks in part to being hopped up on all the estrogen pills. Did anyone else get an upset stomach from that?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Yup, at work today. The estrogen pills make me feel a little off too. Can't wait to hear about your transfer. Are you putting back 2 or 3?


----------



## dc608

Sept- Good luck today!! I never took estrogen pills, so I have no experience, although all these meds really take a number on us!

Whatthe- I'm so sorry to hear the results :( And to top things off, when money comes into play it can be even more stressful. Take your time to explore all options and make the best decision for yourself! Everything will work out, it may just take a little longer than you hoped!

AFM, I didn't pass :/ BWH range is 54-139, and I had a 137, so I thought I passed, but Maternal Fetal has a cut off of 130. So I failed by 7. I have to go back next Friday for the 3 hour test.


----------



## septbride

DC, that sucks you failed! Ugh. 

Whatthe, last time they recommended we put back 2, so I'm guessing they'll say the same this time. Hoping that the assisted hatching gives us a boost, coz otherwise I feel like I'm just repeating something that failed last time.


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - :hugs: sorry about the negative! 

Sept - how did the transfer go?

Dc- that sucks that you didn't pass - hopefully you pass the next one.

The nausea is better today .. I took folic acid and a children's vitamin last night instead of my prenatal so i am hoping that's why I feel better but of course I'm now worried that the ms is dissipating cause something's wrong with the baby.:( I can't wait until next Friday for some reassurance.


----------



## notoptimistic

Btw - we spent some time at Brigham this afternoon cause my husband was on one of the t's that crashed .. He's fine but I found it amusing when the doc told me I'm going to need to watch him and take care of him. Maybe we should hire a nurse? Lol he's fine!


----------



## dc608

Oh no, Notopt! Sorry to hear about your husband. Did he suffer any injuries? At the hospital we got a Code Amber, so I was wondering how busy it was going to be because of the accident, but I worked from home yesterday so I could go check out a baby jail (daycare) in the morning.

Haha, you want nausea, but you don't! I'm sure the baby is fine. It does seem like a long time until Friday, especially when you are used to going so often. You should have asked for a complimentary ultrasound while you were here yesterday :)

Sept, how'd things go yesterday?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thats scary! I'm glad he's ok. Hopefully this next week will go by quickly so you can get your ultrasound fix!

DC - Sorry you have to do the 3 hour test on Friday. What exactly goes on during that test?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's so scary about your husband! Glad everything is OK. Yikes. That's great that the nausea is a bit better. 

Whatthe, how are you feeling today? Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend ahead. I bet it will be nice to have your hubby back. Bring on the wine. 

My transfer went well yesterday. They put 3 back this time! I was surprised, but that's the recommended number for my age after a failed cycle. So I have an 8-cell and two 7-cells in there. The embryo placement took longer than last time; Dr. Fox said it was a "long and winding road" and that I should name my baby Paul (rimshot).


----------



## dc608

Wow Sept! Three good ones! And AH! I'm feeling good about this cycle for you!

Whatthe- I think I just have to fast the night before, then drink a bigger sugar drink and get 3-4 blood draws, which will be intersting...


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Those embryos sound great! Are you home resting today?


----------



## septbride

Yes, I'm really hoping the AH gives us an extra boost. Unfortunately, I'm at work today...have so much work to do and couldn't stay home. But I'm planning on a chill weekend.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Hope you're having a good weekend. Quick question for those who have frozen embryos: When did you get the call to let you know how many you had? I haven't heard from BWH and today is day 5 -- does that mean we're SOL again?


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I think I heard from them on day 6 so hopefully you hear today!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'd give them a call if you still haven't heard. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dc608

I also think that I heard on day 6. Hope today is the day for you!


----------



## septbride

Well, I never did hear anything. I guess no frozen guys again, which doesn't bode well for the ones we had transferred. Arg. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm sorry you didn't hear anything yesterday, but I'd give them a call today just to make sure. Regardless, that doesn't mean anything about the 3 embryos they put back...thats why they put back the strongest ones! 2 7 cells and an 8 cell sound very promising! 

AFM, I'm still feeling pretty upset about this 2nd fail. It was good to speak with the social worker on Friday and I'll probably see her again after I meet with my doctor and get a second opinion. Right now I'm thinking I'll do 2 more fresh cycles and then move on to donor egg. The one thing that I've found comforting is that by this time next year, I should be much closer to a resolution. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## dc608

Sept- I agree, the ones that couldn't be frozen have no reflection on the ones they put back. I actually looked into it with mine. How have you been feeling?

Whatthe- When is your WTF appt? That's good you were able to speak with the social worker. Try to enjoy the holidays and all the cheer (yum!) you can.

Nothing going on with me, actually had a friend over this weekend, who starts her first IVF cycle after the holidays (she has stage 4 Endo). I was going over her protocol with her, and poor thing is so confused... I remember being there- wondering how I would figure it all out.


----------



## dc608

Sept- Out of my 9 remaining embryos after my Day 3 transfer, just 3 were able to be frozen. I thought my chances of the 2 they put back were blown cause only 1/3 of my remaining ones could be frozen... but one stuck for me! I think they are just really strict with the criteria for freezing on Day 5.


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the encouragement, all. I just left the nurse a voicemail. DC, that is good to hear about your embryos. I guess I know that it doesn't have bearing on the ones they transferred, but it's hard to separate the two things. I've been feeling better emotionally during this 2WW, but also less positive than last time, if that makes sense. I'm assuming it won't work and I'm looking ahead to booking a vacation for Jan/Feb -- I just want to wait until the preg test before we pick a destination. My 38th birthday is also coming up just after Xmas and I've yet to see a positive pregnancy test (ever), which sort of puts a damper on things. It's just very hard for me to believe that this process is going to work. I know I should think positive and all that, but I can't. It all feels too much like the last cycle. 

Whatthe, I'm glad the appointment with the social worker went well. It sounds like you're making some headway in putting together a plan that will work for you. Your idea of two more cycles and then DE sounds like a good one. 

DC, it's good that your friend has you to walk her through the protocol! 

Notopt, how's the nausea?


----------



## dc608

I know how you feel about better emotionally, but less confident. I felt that way with every IUI I had. Although, I'm not comparing IUI to IVF, but the disappoint stays the same. I became less emotional about everything, because I prepared myself everytime it wasn't going to work. I just withdrew, but went through the motions. Hang in there, this will be a tough 2 weeks for you!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - This is definitely the worst part of the whole process. I'm glad you're feeling better emotionally and it sounds like you're hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Thats probably the best attitude you can have. Don't beat yourself up about not feeling positive...its not going to effect the outcome. When is the beta?

DC - My WTF is this Friday at 1pm and I have an appointment with Dr. Hardy at Fertility Centers of New England next Tuesday at 3:15.


----------



## septbride

Yes exactly, I'm just sort of trying to forget that anything different is happening and go about my life. I have a sh*t ton of work to do this week and next, so at least I can focus on that. My beta is 12/12/12 :) 

Whatthe, it will be good to have not one but two appointments to focus on and get some answers. Looking forward to seeing what Dr. Hardy says. 

Can I just say, now Will and Kate are pregnant along with the rest of the world? AARRRRRRRRGH!!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I totally hear you on the royals. WTF. Although I did have a conversation with my husband wondering if they had testing done before they got married. What if they were infertile and had to use DE, DS, a surrogate, or adopt? Is that allowed? Clearly I need a hobby.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls - thanks for the Will and Kate alert, sept! I just read the story on CNN - the only reason it was revealed (she's not even 12 weeks) is because she's been admitted to the hospital for severe morning sickness. I guess she's going to be there for a few days. My advice to you, sept, is to get as much work done as possible now, because once morning sickness strikes you will be useless like me! 

I drove to work today and it was so nauseating I thought I was going to puke on my way from the garage to the building. I vomitted twice yesterday morning but thanksfully I made it through Saturday ok because we had a lot of people at our house for my husband's 40th bday. I was a mess - I'm surprised I held it together. I do think some people may have been suspicious that something was wrong with me but what can you do?

whatthe - I'm glad you have those appointments so soon. I hope one or both of those doctors will be able to restore your confidence that this will eventually work.


----------



## dc608

LOL- Whatthe! I think I actually read somewhere that you aren't allowed to adopt! Must keep the blood royal?!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies - as of last night I've been feeling a little better so of course that is making me anxious. Why am I not nauseous all day long like before? I'm so worried that it is going to be bad news at my scan Friday. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## dc608

It will come and go! And your body is probably adjusting to the hormones. And the vitamin, or absence of, is probably helping too! Don't worry, just when you start to really worry, you'll puke, and feel a lot better! You will be 8 weeks on Friday, right?

Nothing going on with me, starting to feel uncomfortably big. Not complaining though, I've wanted this belly for years :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - I'm sure DC is right...your body is going through so many changes and you're going to feel terrible some days and better other days. I understand being nervous about your scan though. After what you've been through, its normal! That said, it sounds like this pregnancy has been very different from your others and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a perfect scan on Friday.

DC- I'm sorry you're uncomfortable. No matter how much we all want a baby, pregnancy is no picnic. It must be strange to not recognize your body!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I bet DC is right, it will come and go. Glad you're getting a break from the sickness! 

DC, it must be so strange to watch yourself grow! How fun. 

TMI alert: I'm worried I'm starting to spot already, but I can't tell if it's just because old bits of the nasty progesterone gel are coming out with old blood on them. Sorry for the overshare, but it would be really disappointing if it's already over halfway through the 2WW. 

About the royals: What if they have twins born by c-section at the same time? Who gets the crown? These are pressing issues...


----------



## dc608

LOL- all the royal hype. My boss just called and told me I'm not a princess?! Haha, thanks?? Oh yea, aren't they saying the condition is more common if you are having twins? I wonder if they did IVF?!?! I always suspect IVF now everytime I see twins, I know I shouldn't, but that's where my mind goes!

As for the possible spotting- I would be susrprised if you were spotting so soon. Can't the progesterone cause spotting in it self? Also, I remember having little chunks come out that looked orangey/pinkish- I think it's common. Eww, the progesterone is so nasty- how's this for TMI- like a month AFTER I stopped taking it, I was gagging and heaving morning sickness, and a huge, like huge huge old glob came out of me... LOL, I thought it was the baby!! Gross.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Maybe its implantation bleeding? This is the right time for it...are you 6dp3dt? If not, the crinone definitely irritates the cervix so it could be that too. You're way too early for AF!

DC - I wouldn't be surprised if they did IVF. I feel like they really wanted to time her pregnancy perfectly and IVF is a great way to do that!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I think it's too early to be spotting so it might just be attributible to the crinone or could be implantation bleeding. 

Thanks for the reassurance girls! My body decided to reassure me too last night with some nausea and vomitting. It also didn't let me sleep much last night so i'm a zombie today at work. Thankfully I was able to secure a visitor's office today in Boston because I don't think I could have stomached the commute to RI this morning.


----------



## dc608

Glad to hear you got sick last night, and feel crappy today :) Haha, I mean that in the nicest possible way! I'm excited for your scan on Friday, and still curious if another sac with a babe will show up!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- you are too sweet! ;) 

I can't believe my scan is tomorrow. So freaked out. These scans always end in misery. Please, please please let me see a healthy baby in there!! I think they will definitely take a close look to see if there are two babies in there because I got something in the mail from Newton-Wellesley yesterday giving me instructions on where to go for my scan tomorrow (for some reason it isn't going to be in my doctor's office like usual). In the information packet it said that the type of test was something like this "OBUS<12 weeks Twins".


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Given all your nausea I'm sure the scan will go beautifully, possibly with twins! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## dc608

I know exactly how you feel! And there is no way to prepare! What time is it at? I will be checking this all morning as I sit at my 3 hour glucose test in the tomorrow. Ugh.

I remember my 8 week scan like it was yesterday. We had to leave the house early (like we got there an hour early) because I was being BRUTAL to my husband at home... I think he wanted to get me out of the house, in hopes I would start acting nicer in public! I told him he couldn't talk to me in the waiting room, but wasn't allowed to play on his phone or check emails either. LOL! When I get stressed out, I take it out on him- poor guy. I remember crying on the table, before they even started the scan, and crying more when they saw the heart beat. God, I was a mess!

Good luck!! I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers for you!! I really think this is the one (or two!).


----------



## septbride

Notopt, good luck with the scan today! Hope everything goes perfectly. 

Bad day over here. My best friend who just got married in October called to tell me she's pregnant. We were supposed to get together tonight, but I told her I think I need some time to process. I've known this was going to happen, and the day has arrived. Tough knowing how to proceed and don't want to be a bad friend. Ugh.


----------



## dc608

Woah, that happened quick! I remember you saying you feared that. Does she know that you have been going through IVF cycles? Try to stay positive, it would be awesome if you were both pregnant together- and you very well could be! I'm sure if she knows even a little bit of what is going on, she will understand. You're not a bad friend.

Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## septbride

Thanks. Yes, she knows everything about my IVF. It's very early for her, she's only telling me now because it felt weird for her to hear all my gory details and not tell me as soon as she knew. She hasn't even told her family yet...she's only 6 weeks. Her wedding was October 15. Go figure. 

It would be awesome if we were pregnant at the same time. The spotting did stop.


----------



## notoptimistic

Thanks girls. Scan is tomorrow at 8:30am then I meet with my doctor at 11:45am. I'm sure I'll find time to post in between and let you know what happens.

dc- I'm sure I'll be crying at some point tomorrow, possibly even tonight. Good luck with the glucose test tomorrow. Hope you pass so you don't need to reintroduce yourself to injections! yuck!

whatthe - good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

sept - That really stinks. I would have cancelled plans too. You are definitely not a bad friend. I really hope you are pregnant now because boy that would make it a lot easy for you to process your friend's pregnancy!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Ugh, that is either the WORST timing or the BEST timing, depending on how the next few days go. That spotting really sounded like implantation bleeding so hopefully you and your friend can be preggo together. Regardless, the fact that you don't know how this will play out for you is going to make it impossible to share in her joy right now and thats totally normal. Hopefully she understands and you don't beat yourself up over it. Also, how is it effing possible that someone gets pregnant so easily? :growlmad:

Notopt and DC - Good luck tomorrow at your appointments!

AFM, my doctor better be ready because I'm coming in hot tomorrow. I have a huge list of questions and my husband is still upset over how we were treated at my transfer. Fingers crossed I get some answers but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## dc608

Good luck today everyone with your appts! Can't wait to hear how they all went. I have started my starvation process... headed up to the lab shortly to drink the drink! :evil:


----------



## septbride

Wow, it's a big day for everyone. 

Whatthe, give 'em hell. I hope you and your hubby get some good advice on next steps. 

DC, good luck with the glucose test...I hope the drink at least tastes good. 

Notopt, I'm rooting for you and your scan. Fingers tightly crossed that it went OK and that you have a good follow-up appointment. 

It's been a tough week for me between the 2WW, my friend's news and my huge work deadline. I had a sad sack night on the couch with a pizza and chocolate last night. Hubby was very sweet and understanding. I feel slightly better today, but still can't believe that my friend has gotten pregnant in her first cycle off birth control (not even officially trying). Anyway, I haven't had any more spotting, so here's hoping something's happening with our embryos. 

Looking forward to everyone's updates!


----------



## dc608

Sept- how many days past the transfer are you? Pizza and Chocolate- yum!

The sugar drink tasted okay, but I threw up within the first 25 min... they said since it wasn't a lot, I could continue the test. I refuse to do this again, if they try to make me- I'm just going to ask if I can follow the GD diet instead!

Hope everyone else's morning is going better than mine!


----------



## septbride

So did you manage to make it to the end of the test? Why would you need to take it again? I can't believe the stuff made you throw up, you poor bunny. 

I'm 8dp3dt and feeling hugely BLAH, which generally indicates PMS but in this case could just be my week from hell. I think the estrogen/progesterone are really built up and messing with my mood at this point, too. Daydreaming about sun and beaches.


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - That sounds terrible. I'm so sorry you threw up! Hoping for good results!

Notopt - Thinking of you and hoping you had a great scan today.

Sept - I'm sorry you're feeling so blah, but given the week you had, thats totally normal! Hopefully you can relax this weekend. I assume you didn't have spotting with your last IVF, so it must be a little encouraging that you've had a different "symptom" this time around....


----------



## dc608

I survived! Just finished my last blood draw, then went and stuffed by face! They said if I threw up most of it, then I would have to repeat- probably because there was not enough time for the sugar to invade my blood to get accurate results?

Whatthe- What time is your appt? I saw a girl and her husband walking into the clinic as I was getting blood- I was thinking it was you!

Sept- Try to relax this weekend... do you plan on testing before the beta?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - glad that's over! My appointment is at 1 so you didn't see me. I would have told you if I thought we'd be there at the same time!


----------



## dc608

Just talked to the nurse- I passed. Phew- bring on the chocolate ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats on passing dc! 

My scan went well - measures exactly 8 weeks which is what I should be today. We saw the little heartbeat and the rate was 171! I met with my doc and he is sending me back to my ob - I've "graduated"! 

Hope your appt went ok whatthe!


----------



## dc608

Congratulations on your graduation!! And on the amazingly healthy heart rate!! What's next?!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Notopt! What a relief! Hope you can celebrate tonight!

Congrats to you too DC!

AFM, my appointment went better than I thought, but obviously I still don't have any definite answers. Apparently 4 of the 6 immature eggs were classified M1. Mature eggs are M2 so there was nothing wrong with them, they just needed more time. Recommendations for next cycle:
1. Surgery to put in a mallecot which will open my cervix making the transfer easier. While I'm under, they're going to biopsy my uterus just to make sure everything is good there.
2. Patch protocol which means estrogen patches and ganirilex instead of BCPs, then the same stims as before but no lupron and then they add in ganirilex towards the end.
3. 37 hours between trigger and retrieval instead of 36 hours.

Doctor said she thinks we will be successful with my own eggs and that she doesn't even count the 1st IVF since it was so obviously the wrong protocol. I'm interested to see what the RE on Tuesday has to say, but I was fairly satisfied with the Brigham's plan. She also apologized profusely for my transfer experience.

Anyway, hope everyone has great weekends!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Huge congrats, notopt! Must be a huge relief to head to your regular ob/gyn after all this. 

Congrats on passing the test, DC! 

Whatthe, it sounds like a great appointment and that you went in well prepared with the right questions. I hadn't heard of the malecot, but that does sound like it could make things easier. I don't remember how your first transfer went, was that one difficult too? And that's a massive relief to learn that your eggs just needed more time to mature. It'll be interesting to compare the BWH plan with the ideas from the other clinic.

I'm just leaving work after a 12-hour day! I'm thinking this can't be good for the triplets...


----------



## septbride

I think I feel AF cramps starting. :(


----------



## whattheiveff

No!!! Wouldn't it be too early for that? Hopefully it's just your uterus stretching out.


----------



## dc608

Yea, it could just be the triplets making a home for themselves! Hope you're feeling better today!!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies. Still feeling crampy, but no spotting. I checked back to my notes from last cycle and I was already spotting by this point, so I'm keeping hope alive.

How are you all feeling?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - that's great news! It sounds like this 2WW has been different than last time which is a great sign!

We had our annual Chirstmas party last night which was fun except one of our friend's insisted talking all night about her 26 year old sister who is pregnant again with a 2 year old and 1 year old already. Yay.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Not sure what's going on. I still have cramps but no spotting, and I'm an emotional wreck. Was up until 1:30 sobbing uncontrollably...starting to freak my husband out a little. DC, Notopt, did you have a lot of cramping before your BFP? 

Whatthe, the party sounds nice, except for the baby talk. It's the worst. We went to a party on Sat. and had a nosy friend asking us for updates. Managed to deflect the questioning, but jeez. This is why it's easier to keep things to yourself, I guess. 

Hope everyone's feeling good!


----------



## dc608

Sorry things are so tough for you this week. This part is the hardest part! I did have cramping the entire time, probably for the first few months even. My cramps were very similar to AF, but not as intense, if that makes sense? Actually, at some points, they were just as bad. I also woke up from a dead sleep crying (hysterically) a few nights as I got closer to my beta (even though I had already tested)- it's just sooooo hard.

Ugh, nosy friends and people who talk to much about pregnancy... I try to stay clear. My husband handled it a lot better- but for me, I wanted to punch them all :pop: I have barely talked to many people, except a few close friends about my pregnancy, because I know what it's like to be at the receiving end, and would hate to make anyone uncomfortable.

Hang in there, Sept. The wait is almost over- and hopefully the celebration can begin! \\:D/


----------



## notoptimistic

Argh - I just lost everything I typed! Let's try this again:

whatthe - I'm glad you had a good follow-up appointment and that the doctor apologized for what went down at your transfer! Recommendation #1 seems a little drastic - did they also have trouble doing your transfer during your first IVF cycle? 

sept - I had AF cramps off and on during my tww and a few times I could have sworn AF was coming. Also, I remember my good friend texting me when she thought AF was on her way, telling me she was getting strong PMS type cramping and thought it was all over for her, and then just a few hours later she texted me to tell me she took a test and it was positive! She also did IVF. You are still in it! When in your beta?

girls: I feel so bad but I think I need to cancel our plans to attend a wedding in hawaii the first week of January. I thought maybe I could do it but I've just been so sick that I don't think I should take a chance. Also, I'm not sure I want the radiation exposure. I won't even be officially out of my first trimester at that point. I feel bad because just a couple weeks ago the groom was complaining to my husband about people cancelling out last minute.


----------



## dc608

Oh wow, a wedding in Hawaii! I've never been, but I too would cancel. Are you close enough to the couple to tell them why you would be cancelling? I'm an x-ray tech, so I'd tell you not to worry about the radiation exposure, but if I were me, and anything were to happen I know I would constantly be blaming myself (although, nothing is going to happen to you!!). I'd prefer to stay within in the continental US, preferably Massachusetts for the entire 9 months... but plenty of people travel and are fine. Go with your gut.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hang in there...its good news you're not spotting! Only 2 more torturous days....

Notopt - Thats stinks you have to cancel, but you have to do whats best for you and the baby. Flying to Hawaii when you feel 100% is rough, let alone when you're having horrible MS. And yes, they recommended the mallecot after my first WTF, but my doctor did another mock transfer and had no trouble so she said I shouldn't do the surgery. At this point, I more want the surgery to biopsy my uterus just so I can have peace of mind that everything is fine in that department, so if they want to put in the mallecot while I'm under, thats fine. I'm looking forward to my appointment tomorrow with the new doctor to see what he says. The only problem is my medical record file that I'm bringing is ENORMOUS, so I don't know how much he'll be able to wrap his head around at our first appointment.


----------



## dc608

Good luck tomorrow, Whatthe! I'm sure the doctor can handle you :) I always tell myself they've seen worse! I hope he comes up with something similar to BWH, that way you won't be torn into making another decision! Are you going to tell them BWH recommendation or see what he says w/o being swayed?


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- I've never been to Hawaii either. I'd love to go sometime but I just don't know how I will be feeling in a few weeks. It's a very long trip. I am close enough with the couple to let them know what's going on so I am going to give the bride a call later today. 

whatthe - I totally understand wanting the biopsy. In fact, if this cycle hadn't worked I was planning on going ahead with a hysterscopy to examine my uterus. It just seems to make sense that if the embryos are not implanting, maybe it's the uterus that's the problem, although my doctor told me it was very unlikely.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm with you on the uterus check sounding reassuring. 

DC, thanks for sharing your stories about crying like crazy as you got closer to your beta. It's good to know I'm not the only one. I feel ready for the nuthouse this week. 

Notopt, my beta is Wednesday. Cancelling the trip sounds disappointing, but I agree that it might be the best for you and the babe. That is a LONG, uncomfortable flight. I'm sure your friends will understand when they find out the reason!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Yes, if you fail an IVF cycle at BWH they give you a letter that recaps your cycle, plus their recommendation for moving forward. I think I'll probably show those to the new doc just because its so concise and will save him the trouble of piecing together all the labs/ultrasounds/etc.


----------



## septbride

Morning, ladies. How is everyone? 

I'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust for me -- started spotting last night. One more day until the test and then we can move on. These past two weeks have been so torturous that I'm not sure I can face jumping into a third cycle right away. We may take a break and try again in the spring.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm so sorry that you're spotting but it doesn't mean its over....only one more day and then you'll know for sure. Doing 2 IVF cycles back to back really puts your mind and body through the ringer regardless of the outcome...did you and your husband ever book that vacation you were talking about?


----------



## septbride

You're right, it's not over yet. I'm trying to stay positive but finding it very hard right now. It will be good to just get the #$% results tomorrow. We're planning on booking a trip if the cycle is a bust -- didn't want to book it before finding out, since I wouldn't want to be in some locations if preggo. 

Whatthe, what time is your appointment? Hope it goes well and you get a satisfying second opinion. Btw, someone on another thread is also doing a consult with the Colorado doctor you mentioned -- or at least, I assume it's the same doctor. Her name is Afamilygal, not sure if you've crossed paths?

Notopt, how did the bride receive the cancellation news?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - That's so frustrating - I hope it's a false alarm and you get a great beta tomorrow. I understand taking a break if this cycle is a bust - I'd do the same. In fact, I don't know how you girls have done two full ivf cycles in a row. I had it easy with just one fresh and one frozen. I wish you guys had some to freeze. I think part of the problem is that the ivf hormones mess up your body so much that it isn't ready to receive the embryos at the time of transfer. I wonder if they'll ever consider just freezing them right away and doing FETs for everyone?

Oh, I was feeling so sick last night that I didn't call my friend to break the news about cancelling on her wedding. I have to do it today.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm keeping my fingers crossed and remaining very hopeful for your results tomorrow. Good idea about waiting on the vacation...I hope you have to stay home for the next 9 months! Thanks for that lady's name....I have not crossed paths, probably because I'm very technologically challenged and have a hard time navigating and searching these forums! My appointment today is at 3:15 so we'll see what he says. As far as the consult with CCRM, thats not until February 21. My thoughts at the moment are that I have 2 more fresh cycles in me, so I'm going to do my last insurance covered cycle locally, probably in January or February. If that fails, Colorado will be an option, but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it!

Notopt - I totally agree with you on the FETs. That is actually the standard protocol at CCRM in CO....I don't think they do many fresh transfers. Good luck speaking to your friend, and I hope you feel better!


----------



## dc608

I work in Radiology Research, and they just approved a study to freeze eggs/embryos... I'm not sure when it starts, or what requirements it involves... but it definately isn't far off! 

Sept- I am hoping its just one of the triplets digging in deeper! I will keep you in my thoughts! I am totally not religious, but started praying during my IVF :) I agree with the others that your body probably needs a break, and a vacation sounds good too!

Whatthe- Good luck today!

Nopopt- Is your morning sickness all day? Ugh, you must feel terrible.


----------



## septbride

I agree that the FET seems to be the way to go. I really wish we had managed to get one or two to the point of freezing. Didn't BWH just switch to 5-day freezing only? Based on these two cycles, I'd be very pleasantly surprised if my hubby and I ever achieved a 5-day freeze. We might be able to eke out a 3-day freeze. 

DC, I really hope one of the triplets is digging in too. I am very mildly religious and have been hitting church more regularly since starting all this. It seems to help me somewhat in a "serenity now" sort of way. 

Notopt, would you mind sharing the name of the adoption agency you were looking into? I might start to read up. I found an agency that specializes in international adoptions, primarily from Russia and the Central Asian states -- they seem to work with orphanages. It all sounds overwhelming, but I need to start wrapping my head around this option.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- pretty much all day - I find it is worse in the morning and nights though. I've been vomitting about once a day, but sometimes twice. Last night I think it happened because I let my stomach get too empty and by the time I had some chocolate pudding, my stomach was angry. I definitely vomitted my folic acid capsule up - no folic acid for me yesterday!

sept - It is called Full Circle Adoptions based out of Northampton and Brookline. Not sure if the location is good for you. I know they cover international adoptions but you have to work with another agency for the matching part because they don't actually have an international matching program. Also, I have a friend who adopted from Russia last December through an agency in Needham and, although I'm not sure she's recommend that agency, she might have some good insight to share with you on the russian adoption process. Just let me know if you are interested and I can see if I can connect you two.


----------



## septbride

Well, the bleeding has kicked up, so I'm pretty sure I'm done. :cry: Feeling very rough today. 

Thanks for the info on the adoption agency, notopt. I just spent a few minutes looking through their site, it's really thorough and informative. Thank you for offering to connect us with your friend. I may take you up on that down the road a bit.


----------



## whattheiveff

I'm so so sorry Sept. I know there is nothing anyone can say to make this better, but we will be parents one way or another. The only way out of this pain is through. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## dc608

Sept- I'm so sorry. Today you will get the definate answer. We are here for you.

Whatthe- How'd your appt go yesterday?


----------



## notoptimistic

sorry sept :hug: :hugs:


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Hoping and praying for you today. 

DC - My appointment yesterday has left me very confused. To make a really long story short, this doctor thinks I don't have DOR at all, but hypothalamic amenorrhea. This is a condition where the brain doesn't communicate properly with your reproductive system so even if you have plenty of good quality eggs, they're never told to develop. I was actually diagnosed with this many years ago when I wasn't getting periods, and even though I brought those records with me to the Brigham, it was never addressed, and I never brought it up because when I was really young when I was diagnosed and didn't really pay attention. He recommends I do a straight menopur protocol with no suppression early on because I need all the LH I can get. I'm so torn about what to do. On the one hand, if this is actually true, its amazing news and makes me very hopeful. On the other hand, I find it really hard to believe that a hospital like the Brigham completely overlooked this for A FULL YEAR, and this doctor re-diagnosed me in 1 hour. I don't know what to do. A few more interesting things:
1. They only do 5 day transfers
2. They put the cameras in with the embryos instead of taking them out to look at them and then putting them back. They were the first clinic in the country to do this.
3. They don't recommend surgery for malecot, they'd use a smaller catheter (makes sense)

I'm very overwhelmed.


----------



## septbride

Test came back negative. Feeling like garbage, obvs. 

Whatthe, this is very interesting. How did the new doctor diagnose you?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- If I were you I think I'd go back to the Brigham doctor and let them know about the second opinion. I'd specifically ask about the hypothalamic amenorrhea and about the menopur protocol that this new doctor is recommending. I'd also inquire about the smaller catheter and ask why they wouldn't try that instead of surgery.


----------



## dc608

Ahhh, that does sound very overwhelming! Where is this clinic again? They seem to be a little more on top of their game. I'm annoyed for you that you had to go through the first (and even second) IVF if you did it with the wrong diagnosis. Not only is it a waste of precious time, but also a wasted insurance try. Overwhelmed, but hopeful, right?!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - My heart breaks (again) for you. I think yesterday was the first day since my own negative test that I didn't cry, but I've slowly felt stronger each day and I believe the same will happen for you. You WILL be a mother.

Notopt - I wasn't sure if I should tell Brigham...they already think I'm too involved in my treatment, so I'm concerned I won't get a very good response. I don't want to come across like I'm pitting 2 doctors against each other. That said, the diagnosis does make sense. From January-June I had weekly blood tests and the only time my estradiol went above 120 was when I was on Clomid (even though I ovulated and got a period each month). Additionally my LH was always really low at the beginning of my cycle. The new doc says I'm not producing mature eggs due to the HA and its also suppressing my LH.


----------



## dc608

So sorry, Sept. I believe Whatthe when she says you both will be mothers someday. Take some time to yourself, and enjoy a vacation with your husband. IVF takes over lives... I know nothing will make you feel better right now, so I won't go on with a pep talk, but I am thinking of you...


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Would it make you feel better if you got a chance to ask your Brigham doctor whether she considered your past diagnosis of hypothalamic amenhorrea in determining your protocol? You could probably ask in a way that doesn't raise suspicion about you having sought another opinion. I'm thinking you might not want to inquire about the smaller catheter because you want them to check your uterus anyway so they mind as well put in the mallcot (sp?) while they are in there.

sept - I'm so sorry. Like the others have said, you will be a mother no matter what happens, but I know you must be so disappointed right now. Maybe you should schedule a vacation right away and then when you get back you will have enough energy to look to the future.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, girls. I'm just really questioning whether this is ever going to work, and am having to weigh the toll it's taking on me/us emotionally and physically. At the very least, there seems to be a problem that hasn't been diagnosed yet. Why else would five perfect embryos slip through with nothing? It's making me wonder if we've been producing embryos naturally all along and nothing is able to implant. My RE friend who has been informally advising me is suggesting an endo biopsy to check for implantation issues, so I hope that's on BWH's list of recs too. She also says it would be a good idea to get a second opinion and maybe try a different lab at this point (Whatthe, that's some validation that you've taken the right course of action!). We'll see. We don't have a WTF until January 4, so it's going to be a long holiday break. As you all know, I'm feeling particularly sorry for myself with my 38th birthday just after Xmas and my closest friend's pregnancy. It's all just a bit too much right now. 

On a brighter note, we are working out a vacation plan for the end of January. Has anyone been to Tulum? 

Whatthe, I like Notopt's suggestion of asking Fox if she considered the amenorrhea in your protocol decision. You could also come out and say that you'd like to try the all-Menopur protocol and see how it goes? Even if she thinks you got the idea from WebMD or something, she should at least consider it if it seems like a strong option and it's your wish. 

DC, Notopt, hope you're feeling good (or at least a bit better in Notopt's case).


----------



## dc608

Sept- I think it WILL work! It's definately a good idea to ask about checking for implantation issues. This is a tough time for you, and a tough time of year for it to be happening. Whatthe- How have you been dealing with your friend who is pregnant with twins?

Is it sad I had to google Tulum? I'm so sheltered! Never been, but looks beautiful! Maybe some magic will happen there :) I have a friend who was given a 1-2% chance of getting pregnant on her own, and had just confirmed IVF medication shipment to her house, and ended up pregnant on her own that week. Maybe when you take the stress away it will happen!

I'm feeling fine- like my ribs are going to crack from the pressure of this baby, but otherwise pretty good :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I also never heard of tulum but it looks awesome! Our go to vacation spot is usually providenciales in Turks and Caicos. I wish I could go there now. 

All: obgyn appointment went fine today. They are letting me come in on tues for an ultrasound just to calm my nerves. Speaking of nerves I'd really like to quit my job now - sooo stressful. I don't need this stress!!! Ugh


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I just read that quickly as you actually quit your job... and I got slightly jealous :) That's great you can go in for an ultrasound next week... those little appointments, if you can keep making them, really help getting from one week to the next!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'm right there with you....it's so hard to have hope after 2 failed cycles, and at this point you start questioning your doctors as well which just causes more stress. I'm sure if you ask for additional testing on your uterus, Brigham will do it. I do think you should get a second opinion though. Tulum sounds lovely and will hopefully be a good distraction.

AFM, I came clean with my doctor about getting the second opinion but she disagreed with that diagnosis and basically said she didn't like that doctor. She was open to his suggestion of straight menopur but made a good point that if we change too much for the next cycle and it fails, then we won't really know what the issue was. I'm still really torn about what to do and have a call in to the second doctor to get more info on why he thinks I have HA and not DOR.


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - nope - not quitting time yet for this job ..maybe after baby comes though because of the long commute. I also highly doubt they'd let me go down to part time.

whatthe- When is your call with the doctor in CO? Maybe you need a tie-breaker opinion. I thought coming clean to your doctor and hearing what she had to say would give you more clarity.

So -- I stalked patient gateway this morning to see the results of my blood tests from yesterday and of course I shouldn't have done that. I am very concerned now that my TSH level is way too low - it is .05! That indicates a hyperactive thyroid and google gives me no comfort. I've had my TSH checked a billion times and I've never had a problem. I called the nurse's line and left a message but haven't heard back yet. I've read that this can cause miscarriages and birth defects and intellectual problems with the baby, etc. Scary!! I did also read that sometimes TSH can go really low because of high HCG levels and then go back to normal in the second trimester. Ugh - why won't they call me back? I left them a message a couple hours ago!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I would go with the 2nd option, that is is low because your HCG is elevated! Why are they testing your TSH? Call them back anyways though.
I just had lunch with my bosses and they approved me to work 2 days at home, and 3 in the office when I come back. Which is a huge relief... who knew daycare was so expensive?!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, is there any testing they can do for HA? What is Fox's reason for disagreeing with the diagnosis and does she have another idea as to why the eggs aren't maturing? 

We are going to seek a second opinion in January, or whenever we can get in to see someone. I'm getting some recommendations this weekend, so hopefully we can set something up soon. 

Having a really rough time with my preggo bff. She feels like I'm shutting her out or punishing her for being pregnant. I'm having a hard time getting her to see that I just simply can't be her support system right now. It's too painful. It's worse too because I'm the only one of her close friends who knows her news. But that still doesn't mean I can handle it. It's all very sad. This is not how I wanted to react to her having a baby. 

Dc, great about work! Notopt, did they call you back about the TSH?


----------



## dc608

Sept, I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well with your friend. Unless she has been though what you have, she won't understand. I don't really have any advice, except maybe just try to keep some distance. I faked it with my bff when she got pregnant right after my 2nd miscarriage... And it killed me everyday. 
Also, she is very newly pregnant, how much is there really to talk about? And what kind of support does she need? I wish she could understand :(


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - ugh, I am so sorry you have to deal with this. Hopefully this will pass once your friend tells other people and can lean on them instead of you.

So to summarize HA, I was diagnosed in 2008 because I wasn't getting periods or ovulating. It's usually caused by being underweight and/or overexercise, both of which I was at that time. In 2009 my period came back and I was ovulating regularly, but when I saw Dr. Fox for the first time last January, she wanted me to put on 10 lb before we started any form of treatment. I did that. So in her mind the HA is only part of the story, and DOR is the other part. The other doctor seems to think its only HA, which doesn't really make sense to me since he told me my weight was fine and I ovulate/get periods on my own. I am speaking to him again on Monday to ask him these questions.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls. I'm sure you are all doing something fun tonight. I have to admit, all day I've been googling to try to interpret the Thyroid tests results I found on patient gateway. The nurse finally called me back around 5:30pm yesterday and told me that my obgyn had consulted with fetal medicine people and an endocrinologist and they all agreed that they should do more tests on my thyroid because of my extra low TSH (.05) so they ordered them on the blood they took from me the other day (guess they had leftovers)! She told me that if those tests were normal, I could chalk up my low TSH to pregnancy and not worry. Of course, this morning some (but not all) of the results of the newly ordered tests were online and 2 of the three were above the high end of the reference range. My total t4 levels are 17.5 and the normal reference range only goes up to 12 (although I think that range is based on non-pregnant people). Then I saw that my t7 levels (also called free t4 index) is 4.0 when the range only goes up to 3.8. 

Well, anyway, I did some research and I keep seeing that exogenous (SP?) estrogen and hcg can elevate these numbers. They often refer to women taking birth control when they talk about the extra estrogen, but I'm thinking - I take estrace still, my estrogen is probably sky high, and my hcg levels are probably peaking. Maybe that's why my levels are elevated? Maybe I'm not hyperthyroid? I really hope this is only "transient" hyperthyroidism or whatever they call it. Hyperthyroidism does carry a risk of miscarriage which is why I've been very consumed with this so far all weekend. My ultrasound tuesday can't come soon enough.

What I really want to do is talk to my obgyn or Dr. Hornstein and ask about the estrace possibly contributing to a thyroid issue. I tried calling Dr. Hornstein's office yesterday and asked the nurse about my low tsh level and whether the pio shots or estrace could contribute and she didn't think so, but really I was hoping she'd ask Dr. Hornstein. I don't know if I'm not allowed to be asking questions to Dr. Hornstein anymore since I've been turned back over to my obgyn. If I can't talk to him I want to at least bring it up to my obgyn and make sure he mentions the estrace I am on when he consults with the endocrinologist again when all my results are in. 

Ok - sorry for the boring long-winded post tonight. Like I said - this is consuming me although the more I read the more I think I might not have a real problem.


----------



## dc608

I think you can definately talk to Hornstein even though you were turned over to your regular doctor. He wants you to have a successful pregnancy too! Anything he can do to help, I'm sure he would. I saw my doctor after she graduated me because of that car accident. 

Hope you can enjoy some of the weekend! I heard google is down today, so don't even try it ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - ugh, I guess the worrying never stops huh? It sounds like there is a good chance this is nothing to be too concerned about, but its good you're being proactive. I totally agree with DC that you should call Hornstein...he's invested in your pregnancy too!

AFM, I've been in SC since Wednesday and my moms wedding was last night. I thought I'd have a hard time with it since I was "supposed" to be pregnant, but it was actually really fun and has taken my mind off of IVF a bit. Nothing like a wedding to restore my faith in humanity!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Congrats on your mom's marriage - glad you had fun at the wedding and got a break from thinking about ivf. 

sept - Like dc said, your friend is sooo early on in her pregnancy I don't know what she really needs to talk about. Her husband should be her main support early on anyway. Unless of course she's had prior miscarriages, then she needs lots of support (like me!) ;) I think eventually you will be happy for her but it might not be until her baby is actually born and she's no longer pregnant. That's what happened with my very good friend - had trouble being happy for her and didn't really want to talk to or see her throughout her pregnancy, but I was very happy for her once the baby was born. 

dc - you totally lied - google wasn't down ;)


----------



## dc608

BUSTED! I was just hoping you would be able to relax a little and enjoy the rest of the weekend :) Were you able to talk to any doctors yet? Ultrasound is tomorrow, right? I have one on Wednesday!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - Haven't talked to any doctors yet - a couple of the important thyroid tests are still "pending" so I figure it won't help to call them until all the results are in. Ultrasound is tomorrow at 9am - so scared. I hope this baby is still alive. :(


----------



## dc608

:/ I know your feeling of fear... I think it still alive and beautiful! How has the morning sickness been?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, have they called yet? 

Whatthe, I'm glad your mom's wedding helped get your mind off the IVF crap. It's so important to get these moments of relief in. 

My friend doesn't necessarily need pregnancy support, but is hurt that we haven't hung out since she shared her news. I just haven't been able to bring myself to be normal around her since she told me. I found a good article on the Resolve website that talks about how friends can attempt to navigate this issue. It basically says that both parties might need to take a step back without needing to apologize or feel guilty. So I sent that to her and hope it helps her understand more about what I'm going through. 

We booked a trip to Cancun for the end of January. Looking forward to it. I think Cancun might be cheesy, but I don't really care as long as they have sun and sand and unlimited pina coladas.


----------



## dc608

Sept- We went to Cancun that time of year a few years ago to celebrate my graduation from grad school and our engagement- and it was perfect! Inexpensive, quick flight, great weather/beaches, and unlimited drinks :) I think it will be just what you need! And it's only cheesy if you go for Spring Break with the college kids ;) The rest of the year, it's perfect!


----------



## septbride

That's great to hear! Yes, we're really pleased with the price and the quick flight. Wish we were going immediately!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Good Luck today! I'll be thinking of you and baby :thumbup:


----------



## septbride

Has anyone heard reviews of MGH's IVF program? I checked SART and their success rates are higher than BWH, but I haven't heard anything about people's experiences there. 

Notopt, good luck with your scan today!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I was told that MGH is very conservative, more so than BWH. Not sure if that's helpful at all!

Notopt - How did it go?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Ultrasound went very well. It's measuring right on track and had a heartbeat over 170. I feel a little relief but I'm still paranoid that my thyroid problem is going to cause a miscarriage. There's still one blood test that's "pending" and until that comes in I don't think I'll be hearing from the doctor on next steps. I just wish they could expedite that result somehow because it's been a few days and if there's something I can do now to protect myself and the baby I'd like to start ASAP. 

sept - Happy you were able to schedule vacation! Sounds fun. I really want to go somewhere warm too - jealous! I haven't heard about the MGH program but it's possible their results are higher because maybe they are more likely to reject patients who they don't think will give them good results. A friend of mine told me that some clinics do this to push up their success rates - they have a committee to determine who they will and will not treat. 

BTW: How do I post a picture?


----------



## dc608

Sept- I don't know anything about MGH, except all the docs over here at BWH have nothing but good things to say about the hospital as a whole. Could be worth a shot!

Notop- Love the heartbeat!! How's the baby look? Like a gummy bear? That's annoying about the pending result... it may be in, and for some reason not post to PatientGateway? I have a few that have been pending for months (like the Downs screening)- but the result went to the doctor. I would double check with them.

I think to post a pic, instead of hitting "post quick reply" click "go advanced" and there are options to upload a pic! Can't wait to see him or her :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - So glad to hear the ultrasound went well! Hoping you get that last result soon...I know the wait is killing you.

AFM, I'm hoping ya'll can give me some advice. I'm really struggling with whether or not I should do my 3rd cycle at BWH. On the one hand, they've shown that they're willing to change my protocol, and this 3rd protocol is going to be the most aggressive yet. Plus they've already agreed to put back 3 embryos, do an endo biopsy, give me another hour before retrieval to mature more eggs, etc. They're obviously doing their best and know me very well. On the other hand, FCNE has such an amazing lab, where they actually put the camera in with the embryos instead of taking them out whenever they want to look at them. They also gave me an alternative diagnosis, which may or may not be correct. I feel like cycling at a new clinic might give me some hope just because its new, kind of like a clean slate. But if it doesn't work there, I know I'll regret not giving BWH one last shot. My husband says this process is like a puzzle and he feels like BWH could be close to solving it and doesn't want to fire them before they get the chance. I'm so torn.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, glad everything is going well and on track! 

Whatthe, I'm in exactly the same boat. I can't figure it out either, and am searching around for other doctors and clinics until my brain is buzzing. It's all extremely confusing. I do think there is a lot to be said for "shaking up the bottle" with a different clinic. There are so many factors that come into play, and a new lab might be able to hit some of them while also building on the knowledge that BWH has gained. It does seem that a new lab can make all the difference, and it could be good for you to do a 5-day transfer. That actually sounds very appealing to me too. Would you consider doing your third cycle at the new lab and then coming back to BWH later if you need to? 

As for me, if MGH is MORE conservative than BWH, then that's definitely not what I need right now. Ugh. I'm not sure what my next step should be.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I know, we're in the same boat. I really liked Dr. Hardy at FCNE in case you wanted to get a second opinion there. I've also heard Fertility Solutions is good in that the RE's do the monitoring and ultrasounds. Maybe your friend can confirm this, but I've gotten the impression that focused fertility clinics can be more aggressive/innovative than hospitals. On the other hand, hospitals probably have more doctors that can weigh in on your case. My concern with switching at this point is that new clinic will view this as their first crack at me, meaning they might not have the same sense of urgency that BWH has. I suppose you're right in that I could go back to BWH if FCNE fails, but given what we know about IVF, I think any clinic should get at least 2 tries. Also, the fact that its my last insurance covered cycle is playing into my decision. FCNE has a self-pay plan where its $6800 per cycle, and if you have 2 failed cycles, you can do a 3rd free. Kind of gimmicky, but I have to weigh these things once insurance runs out.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think if I were you I'd give Brigham one more shot at it. I think they have a good plan for you and I hope this time at the transfer you get a different doctor than last time. I think part of it is also the skill of the doctor doing the transfer. 

I've had a rough day. I worked from home because I was just so nauseous last night and this morning. Still nauseous. Anyway, I kinda freaked out and started crying really hard this morning when my obgyn referred me to an endocrinologist because when I called the endo, I was told I wouldn't be able to see him until March nor any other doctor in that practice. I then called back my obgyn to tell them that this wasn't acceptable and that I need a doc who can see me next week. In the meanwhile, I called the nurse's line at Dr. Hornstein's office and the nurse picked up and that's when I started really crying - she could barely understand what I was saying. I am now very nervous that I was hyperventilating a little and that maybe my baby was harmed. :( do you think the baby is going to be ok? I tried to calm myself down but I was really upset. Anyway, eventually my obgyn called back giving me two more doctor names to try. Thank god the first one I tried is willing to take me tomorrow afternoon - he's going to squeeze me in. I feel better now but just worried that my hysterics may have harmed the baby.
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh, he is so cute!! And no, crying did not hurt your baby. Even hysterical crying, barely breathing didn't do anything! I have lost complete control many times, and I saw my little guy kicking away today! Your babe is going to be fine! And I'm glad you can get in to see a doc tomorrow... March is way too far away!!

Had my appt today, my baby is breeched, but still have time to flip. He's measuring 2+ weeks ahead, and is a little fatty :)


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, thanks for recommending Dr. Hardy. I'm leaning toward staying with BWH but have made an appointment with Dr. Brian Berger at Boston IVF. I've heard a lot of good things about him and would like to at least compare another doctor's plan with whatever BWH proposes. Have you decided which way to go? 

Found out last night that another good friend is pregnant. It all feels like a bad joke. 

Notopt, hope you feel better.

DC, glad the measurements are good!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I've heard of Berger! I do think Boston IVF is a little more aggressive. My friend had success at Boston IVF - I'll have to ask if she had him.

dc - you have some time for him to turn around ..if not, maybe acupuncture?

all: excited for my endocrinology appointment today - want to get the ball rolling so I can stop thinking that I'm going to miscarry or die of congestive heart failure.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I would love to hear about your friend's experience at Boston IVF. Their success rates on sart.org aren't that great (lower than BWH), but I really just want to see someone else for a point of comparison. We'll see our current doctor on Jan 4 for a cycle review and then see Berger on Jan 7, so it will be good to get a clearer sense of the possibilities that week.

Good luck with your endo appointment today -- it'll be good to get some reassurance from them!


----------



## septbride

Oh and whatthe, I just started a thread for women who have had multiple IVF failures and are trying to figure out next steps. It's here if you want to chime in: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1619969-multiple-ivf-failures-now.html


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - SO glad for you that you have an appointment today to hopefully ease your mind. I'm sure the crying didn't hurt the baby!

DC - Hopefully the little guy turns for you!

Sept - Thanks for the link...I'll definitely post over there! I'm glad you're getting the second opinion at Boston IVF. I was also surprised that their SART numbers were low considering how highly respected they are. It'll also be interesting to see what Brigham says on the 4th. I'm sorry the pregnancy announcements keep rolling in. 

AFM, I think I've decided to stick with Brigham for 1 last cycle. I scheduled the surgery for the malecot catheter/endo biopsy for January 7, and will hopefully start stimming by late January. One other interesting thing they're going to do this time around is "group" the embryos together. Apparently there is some thought that the embryos talk to each other which can help development. Fingers crossed that 2013 is the year of the baby for Sept and myself!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- I like your plans to stick with BWH for the 3rd go around. Is this cycle under your insurance? It just made me smile that the embryos might talk to eachother :) Hopefully that helps along with the surgery.


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe -I wonder what the topic of conversation is with your embryos. Dr hornstein did tell me that the embryos communicate with your uterus. Hope it isn't all talk and no action next time! 

Sept - ill talk to my friend and get her permission to connect you two!

My appointment went well - I really like this doctor. It's his solo practice and he does everything himself including taking blood. He had to take blood because there's one test my obgyn didn't do and this test will confirm whether or not I'm in a hyperactive thyroid state. He thinks i have a mild Graves' disease which is an auto immune disease. If tests confirm I am hyperactive then I will go on medication and get blood tests every 4 weeks. He reassured me that my baby will be fine and so will I and there's no danger. Phew. I feel much better about this now.


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Glad your appointment went well! 

DC - Yes, this is my last cycle covered by insurance. No pressure there!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Also glad your appt went well! Hopefully you can breathe a small sigh of relief :)

Whatthe- You got this :)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's great that you like the doctor. Hope this puts your mind a bit more at ease. Thanks again for connecting me with your friend!

Whatthe, hopefully BWH feels the pressure on your next cycle too and will really pull out all the stops. No more monkey business, people. I like the thought of 2013 being year of the baby for us! 

DC, hope you're feeling good. 

I started a journal yesterday if y'all want to read it. I think you already know everything in there anyway, but here it is: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1620295-seeking-one-baby.html


----------



## dc608

Sept- You are such a good writer! I hope you can make it through the holidays without being bothered by your friends. Sounds like today is a better day though, and hopefully every day gets better than the next! 

When is comes with dealing with pregnant friends and friends with babies... I always had to remind myself that everyone has something they are struggling with- if it's not fertility, it's something else. No one lives a perfect life, no matter how perfect it may seem.


----------



## dc608

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a nice holiday! I just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year! And I am hoping for big baby things in 2013 for everyone!!


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies,

Happy New Year! I just got back from Pennsylvania last night and am now getting caught up on email for the first time in a week. Did everyone have a good break? 

I'm feeling a lot better than I did before the holiday. I do have a sinking feeling coming back to Boston and realizing that I need to jump right into a slew of upcoming appointments (social worker, second opinion at Boston IVF, WTF at Brigham...) but at least I'm feeling a bit less upset than I was. 

Looking forward to hearing your updates!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies! Hope you had much more fun than I did over the holidays, which wouldn't have been tough to do. We stayed put - I did a lot of napping, tv watching, vomitting, and now we have started a 1,500 piece puzzle. The good news it that it turns out the extra blood work done by my endocrinologist shows that my thyroid is fine for now - no medication needed. I have to go back in a few weeks to check it again. Friday is the big day - 12 weeks exactly - ultrasound and blood work. Please, please let this baby be alive and kicking!!

dc- how you holding up? about ready to pop yet?

sept - I'm glad you are feeling a little better. It's still not too late for a 2013 baby! 

whatthe - what are your next steps?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Sounds like your holiday was at least relaxing! Hopefully once you pass 12 weeks you'll start feeling better.

AFM, I'm supposed to have surgery next Monday (1/7) to put in the malecot catheter and also do the biopsy. That said, I may have to push it back because I need to be finished with a period by then and I haven't even started. As long as I get it by Friday I should be ok. Today is CD 35. In other news, I got my IVF calendar for the next cycle (EPP protocol), and its really confusing. I'll need to call to clarify. I got an email from my best friend from growing up today that she's pregnant. I was supposed to meet her in NYC in early February to visit our other friend, but seeing as how I'll be in the middle of my IVF cycle, I might not be able to handle seeing her. I feel terrible about that. I'm also upset because she is one of the only people I've told about what we're going through (she was visiting me in September when I was miscarrying) and she hasn't once asked how things are going or mentioned it at all. I know that fertiles don't understand what we're going through, but my feelings are hurt that she hasn't even acknowledged our struggle.


----------



## dc608

Sept- I'm glad that you are feeling a bit better, and ready to hop back into the appointments! It certainly isn't too late for a 2013 baby! I'm rooting for one for you :)

Notopt- That sounds like my break- minus the vomiting and puzzle! I will be crossing my fingers for you for Friday! Good news on the blood. And I'm sure the baby is alive and kicking! Especially since you're still feeling so sick. Must be some reassurance!

Whatthe- Ugh, a 35 day cycle?! Do you feel AF coming on? Sorry to hear about your friend :/ That is shitty that she hasn't asked you how you're doing. I don't get people sometimes.

AFM- I'm feeling pretty good, just a little tired and sore in the ribs these days. Still really nervous- especially since I just read on a forum that a girl lost her baby at 27 weeks and had to deliver her. Ugh, I need to stay off forums!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- Yes, stay off those forums!! I made the mistake of looking in the "pregnant after loss" forum and started getting worried when I saw people posting who lost their babies after the first trimester. It is very rare and it will not happen to you! 

whatthe- I did notice that Brigham isn't very good with drafting their protocols. I remember questioning some of the instructions and timelines because they seem to contradict the appointments they were making for me. Hope AF comes today for you. Regarding your friend, she should really call you and check in on you. Did she not do that at all since the miscarriage? Sounds like she's in her own little world -stuck in a pregnancy bubble!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, that's such good news that your thyroid is fine. Just one more day until your ultrasound now! I'm sure all is well. 

Whatthe, any sign of AF yet? I really hope you can get this $%@! surgery over with and move forward. I'm sorry to hear about your friend, too. It is hurtful when people don't check in. I know my pregnant friend feels really awkward around me right now...maybe yours does too and is being a bit avoidant? Ugh. It's so complicated.

DC, no more forums! (except this one :winkwink:). 

No new news from me...I'm having dinner with my preggo friend tonight, first time we've seen each other since she told me her news. Should be super uncomfortable for everyone. Yay!


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Good luck at your ultrasound! Thanks for the tip on protocols. Sure enough, there was some confusion so I'm glad I called. My nurse is double checking everything with the doctor so hopefully I know what to do when the time comes! And no, I haven't heard a peep from my friend until her pregnancy announcment via email. Not that its an excuse, but she lives in Canada so I understand not calling, but an email or text to check in would have been nice. 

DC - Both you and Notopt need to stay off those forums!!

Sept - No AF yet, but I feel like it might be close. The surgery coordinator still doesn't want to reschedule so hopefully it starts tomorrow. As long as I have full flow by Saturday I should be ok. We'll see. Good luck at your dinner tonight. Hopefully the awkwardness goes away after the first few minutes.


----------



## dc608

You will all be happy to know, I have not "forumed" today ;) Although I am a little nutty trying to make him move enough to my liking! He may or may not come out completely addicted to chocolate, a be a little chunker!

Sept- Good luck at your awkward dinner tonight ;) I'm sure things will lighten up a little, if not, drink enough wine for both of you!!

Notopt- Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait for the A+ report :) You are released to your regular OB right? How many weeks will you be, 12? That trimester flew for you! I'm sure you think the complete opposite!

Whatthe- Hoping AF is right around the corner (odd, huh? How we wish her away then beg for her to come!).


----------



## septbride

DC, good job staying off the forums! Are you able to move him around easily? I've heard that acupuncture is also helpful for moving the little dudes.

Notopt, sending lots of good vibes your way! Looking forward to hearing your update and wishing you a happy morning. I'm sure all is well. 

Whatthe, I think you mentioned on another thread that AF was imminent...hope she showed up and your surgery is all on track. 

On pins and needles for our 1:00 WTF. We finally got our cycle review letter last night and they want to put me on a patch protocol next. Not sure yet what that involves. The letter said they are encouraged by the quality of my embryos, so I suppose that's a good thing.

Dinner with my friend was very emotional but actually not too awkward. We both started crying when we saw each other...talk about two nervous wrecks. I'll write a bit more on my journal if you want to hear the gory details :wacko:


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Once again we are doing the same protocol...too funny. Thats awesome they're encouraged by your embryo quality! Good luck today!

Notopt - How did it go??

DC - Way to stay off those forums! Keep it up.

I am definitely having the surgery on Monday. Hope its not too uncomfortable....


----------



## dc608

Sept- I read you journal about dinner with your friend, and it had me in tears. I feel like I have been there before, maybe not to the same extent, but I can sympathize. I'm glad you were able to meet up and cry it out with her. Hopefully the next baby talk you have with her will be discussing how close in age your babies are going to be!! Good Luck today!

Whatthe- I'll be thinking of you on Monday! How long is the surgery? Is it invasive? Will you be knocked out?

Notopt- Thinking of you and the bean (who actually probably looks more like a baby now!)

I can move the baby pretty easily, with chocolate and soda (picture of health right here!). My husband said I am teaching him to be a little fatty that will only move for food ;) The baby actually gave a power kick to my husbands face when he rub his beard on my belly! That will teach him!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, we are on the same path! I second DC's questions about your surgery. I hope it's quick and easy. 

DC, sorry I made you cry! :) That is too funny that the baby kicked your husband's face! Mama rules, dad drools. 

Notopt, I hope all went smoothly this morning.

Our appointment was good. The upshot is that we're basically in the same position we were in after our first failed cycle...Dr. F. is encouraged that we're getting good embryos and thinks we should be cautiously optimistic. It's good to hear, because I had been thinking that TWO failed cycles was much worse than one, but she says the odds remain the same for the first 3-4 cycles, then you start to see a small dropoff in success rates. She told us not to worry that we're not getting embryos to freeze, and again said that only half of her patients ever get anything to freeze. I mentioned the DE option and she did say it's way too early to worry about that. All in all, I don't feel like I learned a ton of new info, but I was reassured. I'm skipping January to rest up and will start the estrogen patch with my February period, then do the third cycle in March. :wacko: Of course, if Boston IVF presents something that sounds better, we still might go with that option too.


----------



## dc608

Don't apologize for making me cry! I cry over anything :) I'm sorry you are going through all this. But your appointment sounds promising and encouraging! Good idea to skip Jan (when is the vacation to Cancun?)- and jump in rested in February!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - this all sounds positive...did you ask about the endo biopsy? it will also be interesting to hear what bivf has to say. when is your appointment? good idea to rest up and start again in March...i hope you do just that and don't drive yourself nuts researching DE!

DC - this baby is a feisty little guy! he's got to fight for his right to eat chocolate and soda!

Monday shouldn't be too painful and I'll be under anesthesia. They're putting a catheter in my cervix that will be removed a week later, doing an endo biopsy, and a hysteroscopy. My only concern is that the catheter will be uncomfortable but it'll be out in a week so I can't worry too much.


----------



## septbride

DC, me too and I'm not even pregnant yet! :haha: It was an encouraging appointment, I just need to stick with it for now and try to stay calm. We go to Cancun on Jan. 20! 

Whatthe, yes, forgot to mention...I did ask about the biopsy and she's fine with me doing that even though she doesn't think I have a uterine issue. Our BIVF appt is Monday morning, so I'm curious to see what they recommend. What time is your surgery on Monday? Will be thinking of you!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi girls. I called in sick today. I have had a very bad cough since Friday. The ultrasound went well Friday! I was exactly 12 weeks but baby is measuring a few days ahead. They also took blood. I go back in a few weeks for another blood test then they will calculate risks of certain conditions like Down syndrome based on the ultrasound and blood tests. I have been a little worried about the baby with all the hard coughing I've been doing fairly non stop. The baby probably isn't getting much sleep.


Whatthe - hope today went ok and that you aren't in any pain.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I am so relieved to hear from you! I was getting really worried when you didn't update on Friday. So glad everything went well. I wouldn't worry about the coughing...the baby is well-protected in there! 

Whatthe, thinking of you and hope all went smoothly today. 

We go for our second opinion at Boston IVF this afternoon. I've also had another curveball thrown my way -- I was planning on starting my third cycle when I get my February period, so I can get a few weeks' rest in. Well, my insurance company will only approve me until March 20, and if I want to extend beyond then, I need to get another HSG. I'm not sure what to do. I haven't got my Jan. period yet, so I guess I could still start the patch when it arrives and cycle in Feb, but I still feel like I need a break. But the other option is to get another HSG, and I'm guessing, get all my FSH/AMH levels retested as well. Such a pain in my ass, and I really didn't need the reminder that it's been a YEAR since I had the HSG and I'm still stuck in the same place. Ugh.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Glad the appointment went well! Hope you feel better, there is definitely something going around! I also stayed home today, but because I barely slept last night, I'm getting uncomfortable.

Whatthe- Hope everything went smoothly today, and you are home recovering with ice cream!

Sept- Ugh, so annoying! Was the HSG uncomfortable for you? It was for me, but only because I did my x-ray clinical rotation at BWH, so it was awkward for the tech I knew to be doing it! But it wasn't painful. I don't get why you need an HSG, it's not the tubes that matter for you, right?!

I was watching Dateline last night, and there was a story about 2 couples, and how their embyros got mixed at the IVF transfer. One woman's took, and the others didn't... so the pregnant lady had to give the baby to the biological mother right after birth... scary! BUT, the lady who's embryo didn't take (who carried the other woman's baby) went on to have 2 more IVFS (through a surrogate) and it worked on the 3rd time- TWINS! I missed the beginning, but it was an interesting story if you feel like Googling: Sean and Carolyn Savage.

Just a lil 3rd times a charm story for you guys! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

sept- Maybe your doctor can convince the insurer to let you continue treatment with coverage being that you will be in the middle of a cycle in March. Let us know how your consult went! Sorry about the delay in reporting back the ultrasound results - my cough has been so distracting and btw my husband has been sick the past few days with a high fever and got diagnosed this afternoon with the flu. How paranoid am I? VERY. I haven't got the flu shot yet. I wasn't going to but now I think I'll dial up my doc tomorrow. I've never had the flu as far as I know. 

dc- sorry you are uncomfortable - I couldn't sleep saturday night but I'm not sure why - I thought maybe it was the hormones. The cough wasn't really the culprit and I was able to sleep well last night, Hopefully tonight you will get some good sleep.


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies! 

Notopt - So relieved that your appointment went well! i'm sorry you're not feeling well though.

Sept - Insurance sucks and they shouldn't dictate when you're going to do the next IVF. You should be in the best head space as possible going into the 3rd cycle!

AFM, surgery went well but we were there for 8 hours! I was feeling pretty lousy last night, and i'm home from work today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll feel better/less crampy.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Whatthe, glad everything went well, but why did they keep you there for 8 hours? Glad you're at home resting up! 

DC, thanks for the story about third time being lucky. Here's hoping. 

Notopt, so sorry you're both unwell. Hope you're starting to feel better. 

I've decided to just get the dumb tests redone so I'm square with insurance moving forward. DC, you're right that my tubes aren't even involved in IVF (and they were clear anyway), it's just a lame insurance requirement. 

I posted a rundown of our second opinion appt on my journal, but in a nutshell, Boston IVF would be a lot more aggressive than BWH. I'm going to ask BWH about their advice and see what they say. BIVF guy sounded somewhat optimistic, but I'm still just feeling down and defeated since we haven't gotten anywhere.


----------



## dc608

Sept- I just read your 2nd opinion, and I love it!! Sounds like such a positive meeting. Sorry you're feeling so down... nothing a little Mexican sun can't fix ;)

Notopt and Whatthe- Hope you both are feeling better today! I actually slept through the night, just getting up once to pee- I feel like a new lady!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, DC! Glad you got some good sleep last night. It makes all the difference in the world. 

Just called to schedule a follow-up with my BWH doctor to discuss the BIVF suggestions. Also, the nurse says I can get an office hysteroscopy instead of an HSG, so that's good.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I read your journal and it seems like a very good option. I like the idea of being more aggressive. Ivf is so taxing physically and emotionally I would want them to throw everything they have into your treatment so this next time will be the last cycle you will need. I totally forgot that my sister-in-law did about 5 rounds if ivf at Boston ivf and I think she told me that they put in eight enbryos during at least one of those rounds. She did get pregnant twice but I think one was ectopic and the other ended in miscarriage, but she was a few years older than you when she started - i think she was 42 at the time. It will be interesting to see what your doc has to say about the second opinion!

Whatthe- eight hours? How long were you in surgery for? I hope you feel better soon. Can you actually feel the catheter?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, yes, I like the idea of them being more aggressive too. Wow, 8 embryos for your sister-in-law! That is impressive. I'm talking to my RE friend tonight to weigh these two proposals. How is your cough? 

Whatthe, hope you're back on your feet today.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - The cough seems a little better but I've also developed a cold so I just don't feel great. I'm having a very bad morning in general. Having some issues with my manager. He made me cry this morning. :( Don't know how much more I can take of this job.


----------



## septbride

Oh I'm so sorry. Everyone seems to be sick. Do you think your manager will ease up when he knows you're pregnant?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thats terrible your boss made you cry. What a jerk. I assume he doesn't know you're pregnant? Did you SIL ever switch clinics or was it just the 5 cycles with BIVF? Thats amazing they put 8 embryos back. 

Sept - Glad you can do the office hysteroscopy instead of the HSG. Also, I got my EPP calendar and I'm not supposed to start the patches until 7 days AFTER ovulation. Were you told to start them immediately after ovulation?

AFM, Surgery took forever because they were super backed up. I arrived at 11am and didn't get called back until 2! Day surgery is VERY different from the IVF surgery in the tower. Everything takes forever and they seemed a bit understaffed, although the nurses were very nice. I'm not a fan of this catheter...I can definitely feel it and its not comfortable. Unfortunately I'm at work today but I'd really prefer to just lie down until Monday when they take this thing out.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's terrible that you had to wait three hours and that you can feel the catheter. Ugh. I hope it isn't as backed up when you go in to have it removed on Monday. 

I'm not sure about starting the patch. I haven't received my EPP calendar yet since I'm not cycling for a while. Maybe it's worth double-checking?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Thankfully Dr. F will remove the catheter in her office so I won't have to go to day surgery. Apparently the removal is like getting a pap smear. I'll double check with her about the estrogen patches though.


----------



## dc608

Notopt, sorry you're still feeling lousy. I have hidden myself in my boss's office because of a sick co-worker. Have you told anyone at work about your pregnancy? I was thinking last night, you never told you're due date. Are you comfortable now disclosing it?

Whatthe, that sounds miserable! But hopefully it's all for a good cause. I can imagine it feels like a pesky tampon?

Sept, imagine, you could be the next Octomom ;)

Had my 30 week appt today. Baby flipped, so he isn't breached anymore, good boy ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Thats awesome news! I'm sure you're relieved.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good morning ladies. I decided to come into work today because I am feeling a little better but have yet to talk to my manager. I'm still annoyed with him. He does know I am pregnant. I told him many weeks ago because the morning sickness was very bad so I needed him to be flexible and let me work from home more. He seemed understanding at the time, but I think maybe his patience ran out. I just don't like being talked to as though I am not being responsible and that's how the conversation seemed to go yesterday. He wants to know well in advance if I am going to be out sick. Give me a break. Despite being misreable for a while with the morning sickness and then most recently with this cold and cough, I've still managed to get my work done. I think my other issue is that I'm peeved that I wasn't promoted. The promotions just went through in December and I really thought I deserved it. My heart I guess just isn't into this job anymore.

Dc- my due date is July 19th - there!! I said it!! Hopefully that doesn't jinx things. Congrats on the baby turning!

whatthe - I wish I could speed up time for you so you could get that catheter out. I'm looking forward to you starting your next cycle! 

sept - let us know what your RE friend recommends regarding your options!


----------



## dc608

Notopt, sucks about the work stress :/ Is your boss old/young? Mine is in his late 60's with 2 grown daughters, he treats me like a 3rd daughter. Maybe you can leave after the baby?! Daycare is expensive, might may sense to stay home ;) You did not just jinx it!! You are due exactly 4 months after me (March 19).


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Notopt, wow, July due date! So exciting. I'm sorry about the work stress. :( You'd think the dude would lay off since he knows you're pregnant. 

DC, glad the baby turned! 

I played phone tag with my RE friend last night but we haven't caught up yet. Will keep you posted!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Hope you are all having a good Friday. TGIF. I got my flu shot this morning but it isn't effective for about two weeks so I think I'll be staying away from public places for a while. I've also been sleeping in the guest room for the past week since my husband was diagnosed with the flu - even though he is doing much better now and hasn't had a fever since Monday or Tuesday. My cough is dwindling thank god and I check my temperature every night and so far so good. I'm very paranoid.

whatthe - Forgot to answer your question re: my sil - yes, she did all 5 rounds at Boston IVF. 

dc - My boss is in his mid 40's I think - he has two daughters in elementary school. I'm thinking about leaving my job but not sure I'm cut out to be a stay-at-home mom. One of the major reasons to leave this job is the commute. It usually takes me about an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half to drive home every day. Also, if I am going to work, I'd rather work 3 days a week so I can spend more time with my kid and this job is really a full-time job. I doubt they'd let me cut back my hours. Of course, there's also the fact that I wasn't promoted and I've been her 4.5 years - I think that's long enough. I get no respect! ;) That being said - I do like the salary and the people (most of them).


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - A July due date will be so exciting! I love it. Your commute sounds horrendous. Is there any opportunity to job share with another working mama? I hope the flu stays away!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- Your commute sounds like mine... and I live about 10 miles from work! Aww, you're boss should be nicer, especially since he has daughters! I feel like having daughters soften men :)


----------



## Kay0610

septbride said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your responses. It's nice to hear good feedback about the Brigham since we're just getting started. Notoptimistic, we have not done any IUI -- when we went for our first appointment, the doctor (Janis Fox) recommended that we skip straight to IVF. You could have knocked me over with a feather. My husband's sperm count has been variable, and my FSH level (pre-Clomid) is 10.8, so between those two factors, she thinks we need to get going quickly. How many IUI tries have you done?
> 
> Candi, good luck with the egg retrieval!

My husband and I had almost the same situation happen to us. We go to Fertility Solutions in Dedham. My hubby has sometimes good sperm and sometimes bad sperm and I have really low levels. After our first failed IUI our Doctor jumped straight to IVF and pretty much said thats our only option if we want to get pregnant. This was back in July 2012, the bad thing is that my Insurance company (BCBS) has been denying me IVF coverage up until December then they finally approved me. So right now I am on my first IVF cycle and I go either Wednesday or Thursday for my egg retreival. From then until now I have had 5 failed IUI's with one resulting in miscarriage. 

It was really a shock though hearing our Doctor jump to IVF so quickly but everything happens for a reason :)


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I hope things ease up at work...I know what you mean about not being cut out to do the stay at home mom thing. I feel the same way. I would love to work part-time, though. Seems like the best of both worlds. 

Welcome, Kay! I'm sorry you're going through this. What protocol are you on? Good luck with ER!


----------



## dc608

Welcome Kay! Good Luck with yr retrieval this week! Let us know how it goes :) I also had a handful of failed IUI's, but luck with my first IVF. I don't even know why insurance companies make you do IUI's, they are basically no more successful that good old baby dancing!


----------



## whattheiveff

Welcome Kay! How do you like Fertility Solutions? I've heard good things. What's your protocol?


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome to the thread Kay! Sorry to hear about all those failed iui's and the miscarriage. I've been there. I can't believe they had you do 5 iui's. Those are such a waste of time. Good luck with the ER this week!


----------



## septbride

Morning, ladies. How is everyone? 

I just had my day 3 bloodwork repeated this morning. I looked on the lab slip and only saw estrogen and FSH checked for testing, apparently no AMH? Anyway, I'm on pins and needles until I get those results back. I've also scheduled my office hysteroscopy for Friday. Looking forward to getting this out of the way!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Strange no AMH, but probably better not to know! Hysteroscopys are no fun, but at least it will be done and you can enjoy your vacation. 

I got the catheter out today, but then she had even more trouble with a mock transfer so I guess they're going to put a stitch in my uterus at retrieval which will make the transfer easier. Apparently my cervix is a real bitch.


----------



## septbride

True about the AMH, whatthe. I've heard the hysteroscopy isn't as bad as the HSG, but I hope I'm not disappointed there. 

Sorry about the bitchy cervix! I hope the stitch takes care of it and you don't have to deal with another doctor giving you a hard time during transfer.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Deja vu with all that testing. I was never tested for AMH by the way. It may not be required by your health insurer which is why they didn't tack it on to the tests.

whatthe - So was the catheter a complete waste?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thats what I asked and of course she said no. But I think yes. Whats done is done though.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, a bitchy cervix on top of everything else. It never ends! :growlmad: What will the stitch do? When do you start up on everything?

Sept, good luck with the blood test results! Have you started your countdown to Mexico?! :happydance:


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Its kind of cringeworthy, but you asked so I'll tell you! My cervix is tilted to the left so in order to get in, she had to tug the bottom of my cervix down. If they put the stitch in, they can tug the stitch instead of my actual cervix so its not painful. Nonetheless, they're giving me valium before the transfer. 

In other news, my husband is finally starting to feel the unfairness of these failed cycles and it breaks my heart. Yesterday he was so excited to go to the Pats game but one of his buddies told him at the tailgate that he and his wife were expecting. Theirs was the wedding we went to right after our first IVF transfer in August. Anyway, he said it totally ruined his time at the game. I hate this.


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh, cringe cringe cringe! Whatever it takes though, right?! Yikes, I've never heard of that... at least it isn't painful!
:/ I just teared for your husband. It's the hardest thing to see when your "rock" gets upset. And they feel so helpless. I hate it for you. I also hate that people get pregnant so easily. I know it's selfish, but I do.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm sorry your husband is feeling the unfairness and that it ruined the game for him. We need some parts of our lives to be left untouched by this infertility crap, so it sucks extra badly when you can't seem to get away from it. By the way, we were at the game too!

Re: bitchy cervix, it really never does end, does it? Though a valium before transfer sounds pretty nice.

So my FSH is way down to 6.7! I don't know how meaningful this is, because I think they still assume that the worst result is the most accurate, but still, I'm just glad it didn't go up more.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - That's a good FSH!

whatthe - yuck - that's may have been vomit-worthy but I held back! 

My husband was also at the game! I was home being nauseous.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, thanks! I don't think the FSH means that much, to be honest, since it apparently varies so much. But I am glad it didn't go up -- that would have made it even harder to stay positive! 

DC, yes, the Mexico countdown is on. We leave Sunday and I'm very much looking forward to getting out of Dodge.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sunday is just around the corner - that's awesome sept! Hope you have a great time and come home nice and refreshed. How long will you be away?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, we'll be down there for a week! Just have to get through this hysteroscopy on Friday and then I'm not thinking about infertility crap for a while. How are you feeling? 

Oh and I'm not sure I mentioned on this thread, but we're staying with BWH for cycle 3. If that fails, we'll move on to a clinic in NY or CT, probably Cornell or RMA-CT.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Have so much fun on your trip! I'm sure this snowstorm is making you REALLY excited to get away!


----------



## dc608

Sept- The sun and the sand and the drinks will be so good for you! I can't wait until the summer, or at least the spring!

Whatthe- have you started your cycle yet?


----------



## septbride

Yes, we definitely planned this trip at the right time. I'm pretty much back to normal now and am feeling more positive about cycling again in Feb/March, but a vacation will be really helpful. My poor hubby is pretty down this week -- whatthe, I told him your hubby is feeling the IVF stress now too and he was sympathetic. So we're both ready for the break!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Your poor husband. Hopefully the trip is just what you guys need. 

DC - Once I ovulate I'll start the the estrogen patches 5 days later, then I'll start stimming when AF arrives. Today is CD 13 but I think I ovulated around CD 24 last month, so who knows when I'll ovulate this month. Those stupid digital OPKs are expensive!

Also, I made an appointment with Dr. Davis at Cornell for March 11 in case this doesn't work. He's supposed to be the guy to see if you have DOR. 

Lastly, I talked to one of my college friends last night because we hadn't chatted in a really long time. It turns out we were cycling at the same time for both of our IVFs, but her second one was successful and she's 7 weeks pregnant. I'm happy for her, but man did I cry last night!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, it really seems like the whole world is pregnant right now. So sorry you're upset about another friend. It's extremely hard stuff to navigate. 

So did you get some clarification from the nurse on your protocol? I haven't received mine yet, but I still have more than a month before I start the patch. 

Oh, and I'm also looking at a consult with Dr. Davis. Cornell does seem to be the place to go. I think I'm going to book the appt now in case my third cycle fails. :wacko: 

Notopt, how's the nausea? DC, hope you're well?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - FYI, Cornell wouldn't even make an appointment for me until they had received my medical records! I sent them what I had and plan on sending them updated records after my next cycle....I didn't mention I was doing a third cycle before March :winkwink:

I did get clarification on my protocol, but its pretty specific to my effed up body so yours will probably be different. I'm starting the patch 5 days after ovulation because I typically start AF 9-10 days after ovulation. If you have a normal luteal phase then I think you start the patch 10 days after O. I'm also doing a whopping 8 vials of menopur....4 in the morning and 4 at night, and no Gonal-F. Dr. F thinks I may need more LH and since Menopur is a combo of LH and FSH she's recommending I try only Menopur. I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies!

whatthe - I'm excited for you to start your cycle but I wish you could just skip right to the stimming part! Late ovulation stinks big time - I always ovulate between days 22-25. I think you should consider this next cycle as your second cycle because they really messed up your first cycle with the wrong protocol! 

sept - good luck with the hysterscopy tomorrow - I'm sure it will be a big relief to get it over with and also I think it's better than the hsg at detecting problems in your uterus. I'm doing ok - nausea is still there off and on but I'm not vomitting as frequently. I just don't feel good most of the time but I can function. I do need to go shopping this weekend so hopefully I get the energy. I need work pants that I can actually zip and button up and also my friend is due in February and we are going out to brunch next weekend to celebrate with a few friends and I need to get her a gift.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, Whatthe. I just got off the phone with Dr. Davis's secretary and she gave me the rundown on all the records they need to get started. I'm concerned I won't be able to do Cornell after all because they don't allow remote monitoring and I would need to be in NY for two weeks. I suppose I might be able to work remotely during that time... 

Wow, 8 vials of Menopur! That's impressive. Cool that they're tinkering with the meds to see what happens. I think they're putting me on 4 of Menopur and 400 Follistim -- not that different from last time. Lame.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Thats so weird because I was told that I could do remote monitoring. I'm going to have to call them back because I can't be in New York for 2 weeks either!


----------



## dc608

Hey ladies! I am doing well, jsut counting down the weeks. Starting to get more sore in the ribs and back- the heating pad is my new BFF. But I'm not complaining, and I hope within the next few months you all have the same issue as me!

Whatthe- I agree with Notopt, and think you should consider this your 2nd cycle. Can you ask for a refund on the first ;) I can't believe you have another friend who is pregnant. At least this one stuggled- is that bad to say?! I have a few friends who have recently come out too, and I keep wondering how I would deal with their news if I had not gotten pregnant. And I'm guessing I would not be able to deal, at all.

Notopt- Glad you are feeling a little better. Have you told your friends and family yet?

Sept- Enjoy vacation!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that is weird that we got different info on remote monitoring! Let me know what they say. 

Notopt, sorry I missed your note earlier. It will be a relief to get the hysteroscopy out of the way. That's good to know that it's better than HSG at seeing uterine problems. I'm hoping I can ask my doctor some questions about immune testing while I'm in there. I keep hearing about people being tested for NK cells and whatnot, and I want to know why I'm not being tested.

Re: friends, I feel the same about friends who at least struggled to get pregnant. It's like a slap in the face when it's effortless.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I called and you were right, she said if I was doing IVF I'd have to be in NYC for 2 weeks. I pushed back a little and she said that depending on the protocol, they sometimes do "early starts" for out of town patients which I could talk to the Dr. about. I think with our diagnosis, we'll be doing minimal suppression so my guess is we could do our early stimming at home, and then do the last half of monitoring in NYC. We'd probably have to be there for about a week, but 2 weeks seems pretty ridiculous.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I was tested for some immune issues like lupus in the beginning but no NK cells testing. From what I've seen in the forums, it seems that our UK friends are more likely to be tested for that - maybe it hasn't gained wide acceptance in the US medical community as part of infertility testing? Who knows - I'll be interested to hear what the doctor says about that if you ask.

dc- I have been telling people this week. I had told my dad a few weeks ago when I was worried about my thyroid because he knows a lot about health topics. Last weekend I told my grandmother and brother, and today I called my sister to tell her. That's it for my family - I have a very small family. We told my husband's parents a couple weeks ago when they came to pick us up to drive us to the airport for our trip to Hawaii. My husband thought it would be a good idea to surprise them with a "we aren't going to Hawaii, and we're pregnant." This week I told some of my coworkers and emailed and called some of my friends. So yes - long-winded answer - I've been telling people, but I have no plans to put this on facebook. I've had to request that certain people (including my sister) not post anything on facebook about this.


----------



## dc608

Notopt- I didn't finish reading before I was like "Wait, they went to Hawaii?! Why didn't she tell us?!?" Haha! That is a fun way to tell them :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Thats great you've started telling people and I love how you told your in-laws!

Regarding immune testing, I was under the impression they don't test for NK cells and that kind of stuff unless you've had repeat pregnancy loss, and even then you have to ask for it. I could be wrong though.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's good that we might only need to be there for a week. I keep flip flopping on what to do. Between the travel and the money...ugggh. Oh and that's good to know about the NK cells. I just feel the need to do SOMETHING else other than wait for another cycle with essentially the same meds. I'm also not sure I'm going to do the endometrial biopsy after all, because I don't want to be peeing on sticks throughout our vacation and I think I'll ovulate toward the end of next week. Basically, I'm feeling totally fed up with all this crap.

Notopt, that's so fun about the Hawaii non-trip. DC, I had the same reaction while reading the story! Hah.


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I'd ask if you can have the biopsy after you get back. Dr. F said I could have mine done when I had the catheter put in....which was early in my cycle (I was still bleeding). I specifically asked if it was worth doing the biopsy that early because I had read that you're supposed to have it done after ovulation. She told me that there are 2 reasons to do the biopsy, the first is to make sure your lining is good (which is why you do it after ovulation) and the second is to make sure there aren't any cell abnormalities like an endometrioma or something. She wasn't concerned about checking my lining since they control that with medication during the IVF cycle anyway so it was fine to do the biopsy at any time just to make sure there weren't any abnormalities. Lastly, she confirmed that there is some research that supports the theory that the biopsy can improve implantation. So, unless you're super concerned about your lining, I would imagine you could still get a benefit out of having the biopsy done after you get back.


----------



## septbride

Oh, I see. Thanks, that's really helpful. It is interesting that she confirmed that research shows it can improve implantation odds. When I asked her about it, she basically said I could do it if I wanted to, but she didn't have much faith in it helping. :growlmad:


----------



## whattheiveff

Hmmm...Dr. Srouji did my surgery and is the one who told me that information, so maybe she and Dr. F don't agree...


----------



## septbride

She seemed more on board with the endo biopsy today when I saw her for my hysteroscopy. Maybe she read a new study or something since I last saw her. I'll be doing it next month when I'm on the estrogen patch.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies! Hope you all have something fun planned for the weekend. Because I am no longer nauseous all the time, we actually made plans to get dinner with friends Saturday night. I just found out the other day that my follow-up blood tests on my thyroid came back normal. Big relief. Now if only I could skip ahead to next Thursday when I get to see my obgyn - I think he's going to listen to the heartbeat. I just want to know this baby is still alive. I wish I could feel something like a flutter - but na da so far. DC- do you recall when you first felt a flutter?

whatthe- how's the cycle going - you were waiting to ovulate right?

sept- Hope you are having a fabulous last few days of vacation! I saw on your journal that you were going to have several drinks at the request of many women on this forum. Hope you have been pacing yourself!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi Notopt! I'm so glad your nausea is starting to abate! 

I'm still waiting to O...I think it will happen within the next couple of days. Hopefully 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## dc608

Glad you're starting to feel better! I thought I was feeling flutters around 12-14 weeks, but I'm not sure! I have an anterior placenta, so a lot of his movement in the beginning was padded by that. 

I had an appt yesterday, and he is measuring 3 weeks ahead. Which is odd because the date of conception is pretty exact, to the hour almost :) So I guess that means a big baby! Ultrasound in 2 weeks for better measurements. 

Whatthe- I'm pulling for you!!


----------



## dc608

Oh, and good news on the thyroid. What a relief! Yay for hearing the heartbeat :) Will you find out the sex or keep it a surprise?


----------



## Sarita13

Hi ladies, I hope it's ok to bust into your thread. Reading your posts has been so helpful. In Aug of 2011 I was very lucky to get preg very soon after starting ttc but miscarried at 6wks. A year later with no success (Aug of 2012 ) I started infertility blood tests and learned my FSH was 10.2. I set up a meeting with Dr. Ginsberg at Brigham for oct 2012. I found out right before my apt that I was preg so pushed the apt to nov. since I was nervous. I miscarried at 9wks after hearing a low hb at 6wks. I had a DnC which turned up chromosomal abnormalities and then had my first apt with Dr. Ginsberg. She diagnosed me with infertility due to DOR and RPL. I have had lots of blood work and an HSG and will be meeting with Dr. Ginsberg tomorrow to hear her recommended plan of attack. I am nervous because I recently got my AMH results and it's 0.3. I am nervous that I am going to walk right into an egg donor pitch tomorrow. I am not anti egg donor but I would like to try ivf with my own eggs first. In our initial meeting Dr. Ginsberg said due to my FSH at 10.2 and my age 35 that she would probably recommend going an aggressive IVF approach since women with DOR tend to be poor responders. In that meeting I asked her how worried I should be about not being able to use my own eggs and she said I shouldn't be worried at this juncture...but this was before she got my AMH results now I am nervous my chances with IVF are going to be too low. If she says I have really low chances do you think I should try Boston IVF? Sorry for such a long post. I don't know who else to ask and am feeling very anxious.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I have a feeling this is going to work for you! Third time is definitely the charm - it seems to be for me as this is my third pregnancy and it seems like this one is actually sticking! Should we make some bets regarding your ovulation? I think you are ovulating today. That's my guess. ;)

dc - 3 weeks ahead? that's amazing - big baby boy! We definitely want to know the sex. I can't wait for that scan. My next ob appointment is thursday and I think they will then schedule me for a scan for 18 weeks.

Sarita- Welcome to the thread!! I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I also had two miscarriages, although mine were one right after the other. One was due to an extra sex chromosome (xxy) and the other remains unexplained. After my second one (January 2011) I was unable to get pregnant so a year later I started seeing Dr. Hornstein who is also with the Brigham (although I saw him on Fridays at Newton-Wellesley which is one of their sattelite offices). I didn't have DOR (I was "unexplained")-but IVF worked for me on the second round (a frozen embryo transfer) and I think you are in good hands with the Brigham program. I say go for it! I don't think they are going to recommend donor eggs for you right now - because they didn't for sept or whatthe and also - you are still young even at 35.

Septbride should be back from vacation soon so she can tell you more herself but she did do some analysis/research (check out her journal - there's a link to it at the end of her posts) on Boston IVF after her second ivf cycle failed at the Brigham. She even had a consult there. Based on her research on the SART database she did find that Brigham has a higher success rate for people with DOR 35+ than Boston IVF.


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! 

I'm back and we had a wonderful time. It was exactly what the doctor ordered after the past few months. Only problem now is that it's 10 am and nobody has brought me a pina colada yet. WTF? 

Notopt, that's great that your nausea is going away! 

DC, sounds like you have a big healthy boy on your hands! Amazing news. 

Whatthe, did you start the estrogen patch yet? 

Sarita, welcome! Glad you've found this thread helpful. I'm not sure if you'll read this before your appointment with Dr. Ginsberg today, but just in case...you will definitely NOT get the donor egg speech, and you should not worry about that. Your test results are exactly the same as mine -- AMH .3, FSH 10.8 (with retest at 6.7, but not sure that matters). I can't vouch for more than that since I have had two failed cycles, but I can tell you that they will definitely let you try with your own eggs. Dr. Ginsberg is great, good luck! As notopt said, feel free to read my journal for more details on Boston IVF and my DOR diagnosis.


----------



## dc608

Welcome back, Sept! You went away during the coldest week in years, good call! Too funny that no one has brought you a cocktail yet! Americans... ;)

Welcome, Sarita! I also have no experience with DOR, but I know Sept and Whatthe do, so they can help you out there. I do have experience with a healthy pregnancy after two miscarriages though! Third time was a charm for me (first IVF). So I think the fact that you were able to get pregnant two times on your own says something positive! Good luck at your appointment. Let us know how it goes!

Whatthe, I hope you have ovulated, or are just about to! I think 3rd time is a charm for you too!! Yayyyyy!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sarita- Welcome! I'm so sorry about your miscarriages, but as you can see, both DC and Notopt suffered similar losses and they're both pregnant from IVF, so don't lose hope (easier said than done). I've heard wonderful things about Dr. Ginsberg so you're in good hands. How did you appointment go? Like Sept said, I would be shocked if they even mentioned DE to you at this point.

Notopt and DC - I actually ovulated on Friday, so I'll start estrogen patches on Wednesday and go in for my baseline when AF shows up. I posted this somewhere else today, but I've been feeling oddly zen about this cycle. I remember last time being so scared to start again and then getting so hopeful when I was responding better than before. This time feels calmer. I know the outcome is out of my hands and whatever happens will bring me closer to the end of this path. I'd like to think I will be ok.


----------



## Sarita13

Hi Ladies,
Thanks so much for the warm welcome! 

I actually checked this thread right before my apt so your advice/encouragement was much appreciated it helped me calm down! Thanks so much for commenting! I am still trying to get to know you all through your threads.

dc608 and notopt -Congratulations on your pregnancies! I'm sorry for your previous losses. It is wonderful to hear the third time was the charm for both of you!

Sept-Thanks so much for your encouragement!...I definitely need to read your journal. 
Whathe- I'm glad you've heard good things about Dr. Ginsberg. Good luck starting your estrogen patches tomorrow. 

My apt went well. You were all right...Dr.G didn't even mention DE. She gave me the choice of trying a chlomed/ iui cycle or jumping straight to IVF. I elected to go right to IVF. I excited to be moving forward...I feel I have a lot to learn about the process,med lingo,etc. Thank you again for welcoming me!


----------



## dc608

Sarita- Smart choice on going right to IVF! I wish I had that option- I feel like I wasted 4-5 months on IUI! IVF is definately way more intense and emotional draining, but much more controlled with much better success! 

We are here for you to help understand the process, meds, and lingo! I remember when I got my protocol I thought I would never figure it out, and I would botch my own cycle... you learn as you go and it becomes second nature! I'm excited for you to start up and very happy you can use your own eggs :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Sarita - Great news you can move right to IVF! Like DC said, you'll learn all this stuff really quickly. Do you know when you'll start your cycle and what protocol you're going to do?


----------



## septbride

Wow, we're all posting at the exact same time. Thread party! 

Whatthe, that's really great that you're feeling calm about this cycle. I know what you mean about getting further down the path -- it's at least good to know that we're getting closer to some sort of resolution. One way or another, this stage won't last forever. How is day 1 of estrogen patches? 

Sarita, I'm so glad the appointment went well. It is horribly nerve wracking. I didn't do IUI, but I still think you made the right decision to go straight to IVF. We can definitely help walk you through your first cycle -- you'll probably be doing a protocol that Whatthe and I have both been through, so we'll know what you're dealing with. You're in good hands with Dr. Ginsberg!

AFM, I'm a little annoyed at BWH right now. As you know, I had to get my b/w and uterine workup redone for insurance purposes. I did all of it before going on vacation, and then called them up yesterday to see what the insurance approval status is. They hadn't put it through! What were they waiting for, an engraved invitation? Ugh. Also, I've called twice to ask when I'm going to receive my next protocol in the mail and they haven't sent it yet. I'm about to get my period and don't know when I'm supposed to start the estrogen patch -- based on Whatthe's schedule, I'm guessing I also start when I ovulate, but a clue from the doctor would be nice. 

OK, rant over! Sorry!


----------



## dc608

LOL- an engraved invitation! Hopefully you get it all sorted out quickly! You came back from vacation nice and relaxed, last thing you need is BWH rattling you up!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - So effing irritating! Good think you called to follow up on the insurance approval. You're right about the protocol....you won't do anything until a week AFTER you ovulate, but its annoying they have't sent it to you yet. 

AFM, I put on the patch this morning. Its MUCH bigger/thicker than I thought. I put it on my lower abdomen but will definitely be putting it on my butt from here on out.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sarita- Good choice to move right to ivf! My three clomid iui's were such a waste of time and if my insurance hadn't required I do those first, I would have skipped right to IVF. IVF offers a much greater chance of success. 

whatthe- Glad you are starting the protocol! Estrogen patches sound good - anything that doesn't involve an injection is the way to go. It's good that you are feeling calmer this time around. All this fertility stuff is really out of our control and it's a hard fact to deal with. 

sept - Well, although you shouldn't have to, it is a good thing you gave BWH a call to prompt them to get moving. Did they say they'd get right on it?


----------



## septbride

Well, after my moaning, they already called to say my cycle extension has been approved, so I'm all set. Now that the approval is in place, I'm assuming my protocol will go in the mail. Slowly, slowly...


----------



## Kay0610

I just finished my first IVF cycle and this past Wednesday(9dpt) we got our BFP my betta was only 100.9, I went back again on friday(11 dpt) and it was 200.7. Im happy that they are rising even though my RE said my levels are lower than what she would like. All I can try and do is stay positive and hope my little peanut sticks :)


----------



## Sarita13

sept- thank you so much for mentioning your journal and inviting me to read it. It has been a so amazingly helpful to find so many experiences, feelings and diagnoses that I can relate to!

dc608, notopt, whathe and sept,
Thanks for your encouragement about choosing to go right to IVF. I don't know the name of my protocol but the medications listed on the paper they gave me are Lupron microdose, gonal F,menopure and HCG. Also I am to go on bcp for a week or more. I am bummed because I got AF today and don't have my insurance approval yet. I asked them at the Drs office on Monday if they thought I could get everything approved by Friday and they seemed to think there was a slim chance. The nurse did tell me even if I got my period Saturday (today) that I could start the bcp on Monday and it wouldn't be a big deal. I plan to call my insurance co and the drs office Monday in a last ditch effort to get the ball rolling for this cycle. Waiting a whole month seems unbearable.


----------



## Sarita13

Sept- so glad you got your approval!!:happydance:


----------



## dc608

Congrats Kay! I hope they keep rising for you :)

Sarita- The whole business of IVF is to hurry up and wait. It doesn't get easier, but you might get used to it :/ Hope you are able to start BCP this week!!


----------



## notoptimistic

kay - 100 sounds fine to me for a first beta - was it a three day transfer? good luck with the next beta! Keep us posted!

Sarita - You should get your approval by Friday - that's plenty of time. I feel like once the dr's office actually puts in the request it only takes a couple days. For me it seemed like I always got approval within 2-3 days. 


sept - Congrats on the approval - let's get this started.


----------



## septbride

Congrats, Kay! 

Sarita, it sounds like you're on a microflare protocol; that's what I (and whatthe) did last cycle. I'm happy to help you with questions about the shots, etc. Any word on the insurance approval? Maybe you could pay out of pocket for the pill prescription so you can get started? 

I finally got my protocol in the mail and I start even later than I expected. I start the estrogen patch 10 days AFTER ovulation, so that's practically a month from now. Whatthe, is that what you did? How are you doing with the patches?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I started 5 days after O, but that's because I have such a short luteal phase. Speaking of which, AF arrived yesterday and I went in today for my baseline.


----------



## septbride

Nice! You're officially on the way.


----------



## Sarita13

Hi Kay, I'm new to the thread. Congratulations!! Hoping that your levels keep rising!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, how did it go with day 1 of stims?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Everything was fine, thanks for asking! I'm doing all menopur this cycle so its 4 vials in the morning, and 4 in the evening. Its funny though, after doing the flare protocol, only doing 2 shots a day seems like I'm slacking. I go back Saturday morning for an estradiol check. Quick question, do you ladies think its odd that Brigham doesn't ever check our progesterone? It makes me a little nervous because how do they know how much/how little progesterone support we will need after transfer?


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - Yes I think it's odd and I don't really trust that the crinone gel is that powerful. If it was good enough then why did my doctor tell me it isn't as effective in FET cycles? They didn't check my progesterone for my fresh cycle but for some reason the day of my FET transfer, in the morning they made me come in to check my progesterone level. I'm so glad you are on your way with the stims!!


----------



## Kay0610

notoptimistic said:


> kay - 100 sounds fine to me for a first beta - was it a three day transfer? good luck with the next beta! Keep us posted!
> 
> Sarita - You should get your approval by Friday - that's plenty of time. I feel like once the dr's office actually puts in the request it only takes a couple days. For me it seemed like I always got approval within 2-3 days.
> 
> 
> sept - Congrats on the approval - let's get this started.

Thank You!! It was a 5 day transfer, with only 1embie good enough to put back in. I go baxk to my RE's office for my 3rd beta on this Thursday. Im so nervous since this bloodwork appt is 6 days past my previous one. I really hope my numbers are high enough for good news :)


----------



## Kay0610

notoptimistic said:


> whatthe - Yes I think it's odd and I don't really trust that the crinone gel is that powerful. If it was good enough then why did my doctor tell me it isn't as effective in FET cycles? They didn't check my progesterone for my fresh cycle but for some reason the day of my FET transfer, in the morning they made me come in to check my progesterone level. I'm so glad you are on your way with the stims!!

I have mixed feelings about the crinone. This is my second cycle being on crinone 8% and im taking it every morning and night. Good news this is my second cycle getting pregnant, but my first bfp did end in miscarriage. Im currently taking the crinone twice daily and still pregnant...hopefully this one lasts :)


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

It does seem a bit odd that they don't test progesterone levels. It might be because the Crinone absorbs locally into the uterine area and doesn't get into your bloodstream as much as the shots do. There are studies showing that shots/gel are about equally effective. Here's one: 

https://txfertility.com/pdfs/research-library/8 Vaginal Crinone 8 gel vs.pdf

That said, I totally understand wanting to try PIO just to switch things up! It's very disheartening to feel like you're doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## whattheiveff

I talked to the nurse this morning and she said that they will test progesterone if you request it so I'm going to do that a few days after transfer. Given my history of really low progesterone and a short luteal phase, I just have a gut feeling that the Crinone doesn't do enough for me personally, so I want to make sure I'm getting the right dosage of PIO.


----------



## septbride

Good idea, I think I'll do the same!


----------



## dc608

Kay- how did it go today?

Hope everyone is doing well- stimming, waiting, etc...

I got the stomach bug this week- ended up in L&D having contractions from dehydration... Finally feeling like myself again!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - That sounds awful! Hope you're feeling better today!

AFM, my first monitoring appointment was supposed to be tomorrow but got pushed to Sunday morning due to the storm. :wacko: Sunday will be my 7th day of stims. I've gotta say, I'm not feeling as much pressure in my ovaries as I have my past 2 cycles, so I'm not too hopeful about this protocol, but I guess I'll find out for sure on Sunday.


----------



## notoptimistic

Kay - hope you got great beta results yesterday!

dc- eww, sorry to hear about the stomach bug - it's a nasty one going around. I'm glad they took good care of you at the hospital so you didn't deliver early! I remember last time I got the stomach bug years ago, I ended up needing iv fluids.

whatthe - Sorry you have to wait another day for your check-up. I don't think I really started to feel a lot of pressure until about two days before I did my trigger shot. I still have hope for you, even if you don't!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is safe and cosy in the snow. Biggest danger at our house is that we'll overeat. :haha:

DC, that sounds scary. :( Are you feeling better? 

Whatthe, I'm sorry you're not feeling much pressure from the stims. It's still pretty early yet...maybe it'll kick in in the next day or two. 

I'm still waiting on stupid AF and just got my hopes up b/c I peed on an OPK and it came up positive. Anyone done that? Probably just a pre-period LH surge, right? Thinking about climbing through the snowdrifts to the drugstore for an HPT just in case.


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - like I just said in your journal - I think you are pregnant. The lh surge only happens around ovulation i think and it's not like you are on any meds that would falsely elevate your lh. Im sure you have read that opk's can be positive when pregnant! My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## septbride

Well, I don't want to get my hopes up, but I am going to go buy an HPT as soon as we can climb out of the house. Miracle Mexico baby?


----------



## notoptimistic

I understand. The only other explanation is that you are just about to ovulate really late. I recall my dr told me you are more fertile the cycle after a failed ivf cycle. Keep us posted!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - I agree with Notopt! There could be a baby Tequila after all!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## dc608

OMG!! A Mexican bambino!!! Did you venture out?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you :) How late is AF?

Yes, I feel 100% better! Haven't left the house since Tuesday, so going a lil stir crazy!


----------



## septbride

Excuse my language, but holy fucking shit. I tested and it's positive. I don't know whether to believe it or not. How could this happen after 17 cycles of TTC and two failed IVF cycles??!


----------



## septbride

Oh and DC, AF is three days late.


----------



## notoptimistic

Bfp!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable!!! Congrats! Excuse the extra exclamation points but I'm just so excited for you!


----------



## septbride

Thank you! I still can't believe it's real...guess I call BWH on Monday for a beta, even though this wasn't from an IVF cycle?!


----------



## dc608

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! OMG! I am in tears for you!! It can happen because anything can happen when TTC!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## dc608

Yea, call BWH! This recently happened to my friend and her fertility doctor still followed her for about 8 weeks or so.


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, ladies!! It's so insane. I'm just so relieved to have some indication that I'm able to get pregnant, even if it doesn't go any further than this. I'm more confused than excited right now -- I mean, W.T.F.??? DC, good to know about your friend. I guess I'll give them a call on Monday! Wouldn't that be ironic if the missing ingredient all along had been tequila?


----------



## whattheiveff

So excited for you! I'd call BWH ASAP...you could probably get a blood test tomorrow!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - good luck! I'm guessing you will have a very strong beta today!

whatthe- how did your check go yesterday?


----------



## whattheiveff

Notopt - Scan yesterday wasn't great. Estradiol was only 330 and there were 2 measurable follies with multiple little ones. I don't go back again until Wednesday.


----------



## dc608

Sept- It's funny how no one has added tequila to protocols! Maybe this will change the way of IVF! Any word yet?! I've been stalking your journal too for any updates :)

Whatthe- That was day 7, right? I know you are on a different protocol than me, but that's where I was on day 5... so you're not too far off from the norm (if you consider me the norm) ;)


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, same here -- I already mention on another thread, but I was in the 300-500 range for a WHILE during that last cycle and ended up with 7-8 follicles. 

Well ladies, I am pregnant! I just got my beta back and it's 767. I go back on Wednesday for a second test. I can't believe it! We're both in shock.


----------



## whattheiveff

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- Did they up your meds at all? Hopefully those smaller ones catch up!

sept - Your beta is awesome - it's nice and strong - I don't think you have anything to worry about with that beta level! Congrats!!!


----------



## dc608

YAYYYYYY!! That is crazy nuts!! Congratulations!! I can't wait to hear what you're doctor says!! This trip to Mexico was the best idea ever :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks, girls! Notopt, I don't know anything about beta numbers, but this does seem pretty strong, right? I see that your first beta was in the 900s, so not too far off. Fingers tightly crossed that it goes up! DC, do you remember your first beta number?


----------



## dc608

1st BETA: 161 (13DP3DT, 16 DPO)
2nd BETA: 737 (17DP3DT, 20DPO)

So yea, I would say yours is plenty high!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - in terms of dpo, I would have been considered 17 dpo on the day I got my first beta of 915 and the nurse told me it was so strong she suspected twins. Enjoy this time before the morning sickness sets in!!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, wow, that WAS a crazy strong beta you had! 

DC, I'm 20dpo today, so it looks like my beta is right where yours was. 

Phewf. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## dc608

Good luck this morning Sept and Whatthe! Hope everyone's numbers go way up!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Can't wait to hear the news ladies! Hope it is all good! 

Friday will be my big day - anatomy scan in the morning. I will be exactly 18 weeks.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, anatomy scan will be amazing! Are you going to find out the sex? 

Whatthe, how are those follies looking today? 

DC, you're getting so close to your due date! Are you feeling ready? 

My beta came back at 1723!! I got the # from Patient Gateway...haven't talked to the nurse yet to hear what she has to say. Crazy!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- The anatomy scan is really cool! Very exciting :) And you're feeling good now too? Or better at least?

Yes, I am over ready! He is measuring big- but I've only gained like 8 lbs, so there is no where left for him to go! We both want out (me and him). He is hurting my back, my ribs, and my groin/crotch. I'm 35 weeks and have started to waddle. I try not complain because I wanted this badly- but I'm done!

THAT IS AN AMAZING BETA!!! Oh so, exciting! I told my mom and husband about you :) Haha! Have you decided when/if/how you are going to tell your pregnant friend? I can't believe the way this worked out for you! It's incredible!


----------



## septbride

DC, you've only gained 8 lbs during your pregnancy? That's incredible. I gained more than that with IVF! 

Thanks for the encouragement on the beta! I'm super psyched to get another strong #. I think I go for a third on Friday and then I think that's it until the first u/s. I'm still scared to think that this is real -- I'm just so worried something will happen. I don't know yet whether I'm prone to miscarriages or not. I might tell my friend next week; she's away at her brother's wedding this week, so that gives me a little time to figure it out!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - congrats on the beta! We definitely want to find out the sex and we should on Friday as long as baby cooperates. If it is a girl we will name it after my mother who passed exactly two years ago last Friday, so I need a "J" name that isn't my own. ;) 

dc- Did you really only gain 8 pounds this entire pregnancy? I gained 8 pounds in just 4 weeks between my 12 week ob appointment and my 16 week apppointment. I was worried about the huge jump in weight in just 4 weeks but my doc told me it was fine especially since I didn't gain anything my first trimester because of all the vomitting.


----------



## dc608

Well starting from week 12 to now it is actually 8.5 lbs :) I don't know what I was before that, but I started weekly weighins for myself at week 12. But I had some extra chub for the baby to begin with! I definately gained weight with IVF too!


----------



## dc608

Oh, and try not to worry about miscarriage! I'm sure you're prone to making good healthy babies :) Your beta is great! Anything that happens, as with this whole process, is out of your hands now. So try to relax and enjoy it before the symptoms start up!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, so exciting that you're finding out the gender! 

DC, that is incredible! You won't have a hard time losing that amount of weight, that's for sure. 

Thanks for the encouragement re: miscarriage. You're right, it's out of my hands. That said...do you know how much the beta numbers are suggestive of a viable pregnancy? Like, since they're doubling normally, does that mean miscarriage is less likely? I have no idea.


----------



## dc608

I think it's the lack of wine that has helped with the weight...
No idea about the beta... but yours more than doubled- so that's great!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I think if your betas were not doubling it would be suggestive of a problem like ectopic or chemical pregnancy but not sure how indicative good beta increases are of a viable pregnancy. The best indicators I think are the ultrasounds and seeing the heartbeat. Also note that it isn't standard procedure to do beta/repeat beta tests on the general population of pregnant women so it makes it tougher to infer anything from the beta readings. They don't really do the beta testing on women who get pregnant naturally who haven't struggled with infertility or previous miscarriages. They tested my beta the first pregnancy only after they saw on an ultrasound that I might have a problem. For my second natural pregnancy, they didn't do any beta testing.

Edit: I still think you will be absolutely fine and there's no reason to suspect otherwise for you!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - Fantastic news! Please, please, please try to enjoy this!

AFM, I still haven't gotten a call back but my E2 is 1200.


----------



## whattheiveff

Also, DC - I can't believe you've only gained 8 pounds! Thats amazing!

Notopt - Very exciting about your anatomy scan! What a great way to start a holiday weekend!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, good point about repeat betas not being standard. Regardless, I just need to tough it out until the u/s.

Whatthe, you're right, I should just reeelax. That's great about your E2. What a huge rise in the past few days!


----------



## dc608

Good number, Whatthe! How does that compare to where you were at this point last cycle?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I just got my call so I bet you'll get yours soon! 

I don't have to do a third beta! Nurse said my numbers are so high they don't need me to do it again. Yay. Ultrasound is March 8!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe- Hope you got a good egg/follicle count yesterday! 

sept - Yay for an ultrasound date! It will be here before you know it. You will definitely be able to see the flickering of the heart at that scan. How are you feeling?


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, hope all's well with the follicle count! Your E2 sounded good. 

Notopt, I can't wait until we can see the ultrasound. It's nerve-wracking just hoping everything is normal. I feel good, thanks! Just sleepy and hungry. At dinner last night, my husband tried to give some "leftover" beef to our dog and I practically snarled at him.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- We're all at the edge of our seats! I hope you got a good count, and an even better one tomorrow (?)! Rooting for you!!

Sept- I found the first ultrasound to be the most nerve wracking! March 8 isn't too far away. Oh course it seems like an eternity for me- because I'm anxiously awaiting March 19- but for the rest of the world, that's right around the corner!

Notopt- Tomorrow, right?! That was a nerve wracking ultrasound for me too- just cause they look at everything!! Maybe I'm just a nervous person, all the time! Can't wait to hear the sex!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA, yesterday was rough. After seeing E2 of 1200, I found out I only had 4 follicles on my left and 0 on my right. At this point, its just embarassing how bad of a responder I am. Anyway, this morning my E2 went to 1430 and 2 follicles showed up on my right but they're small. I'll probably trigger tomorrow since the 4 on my left are big. These hormones are just making me so emotional and discouraged. I'd be happy with 6 eggs, but with my history of immature eggs I just feel like I won't get any good ones to transfer back. I know I should try to be optimistic but the day after retrieval has always resulted in a shitty fertilization report. I'm already dreading it.


----------



## dc608

Aww Whatthe, sorry you're feeling so defeated. I'm not sure if any encouragement will help at this point- but I think your follicle numbers are good and they can totally keep going up, even after trigger and for the retrival. Try to hang in there! People have always told me it's all your mindset (maybe not ALL, but some at least), and after hearing Sept story, I do believe it! It only takes 1!! And your first little Ernie proved that, this could just be the one that sticks! I hope you can have a nice and relaxing night, nothing like dodging a triggering on V-Day :) Romantic! And have a shot of tequila! Doctors orders!!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I'm sorry you're feeling crappy. They are giving extra time for your eggs to mature this time around, right? That small change could make all the difference. Also, I think your E2 level suggests that they might find another egg or two beyond what they see on u/s. My E2 was 1550 when I triggered last cycle and I got seven eggs...I bet yours will be at least that high by tomorrow. If they can resolve the immature egg issue with the extra time after trigger, I think you'll be on your way. I hope you guys have a nice V-Day despite all this stress!


----------



## septbride

Morning, ladies. This is sort of off-topic except for my fear that it might have harmed my pregnancy. I was walking to my shuttle bus yesterday and was almost hit by a driver who ploughed through the crosswalk. She was probably two seconds away from putting me in the hospital. There were several witnesses and one woman called and made police report. I got the license plate number, so the police told me to call the RMV. I'm on hold with them as I type this. I guess the reason I'm putting this on the forum is that I was really shaken up and am terrified that the shock might make me miscarry. Is this silly? I really just want some reassurance that everything's OK. Maybe I should call BWH and ask for an early u/s after all?


----------



## dc608

Oh wow- that is scary- for you, not the baby! People drive so crazy around here!! Everything will be okay, and your shock didn't harm the baby. I am all for getting a zillion ultrasounds for reassurance, except I might advise against it for you- only because it's too early to see a heartbeat anyways- so it will probably stress you out even more. How many weeks are you? I saw the heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks, and I think that is even early. You're not being silly, just a mom! But I really think you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, DC. I guess you're right. I asked my RE friend if I was being crazy and she said I didn't have anything to worry about, so I guess I should put it out of my mind. I'm 5 weeks, so it's probably too early to see much on a scan anyway. I wonder if I could do another blood test to check that my HCG levels are still rising. 

I'm so mad at that stupid driver. She was on her cellphone and didn't even hang up when she saw that she almost knocked me down. :growlmad:


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I'm thinking that maybe despite having fewer follicles than last time (is that right?) you may end up with more mature ones this time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope they see more of them today.

sept - Sounds very scary and I totally understand your worry but I highly doubt anything is wrong. Your embryo is so tiny right now and it is not going anywhere. I had a few times when I went hysterical almost hyperventilating (when I cry I tend to hyperventilate a little) during this pregnancy and my baby is doing just fine. Also, as DC said, it is too early to really see anything on the ultrasound. You wouldn't even be able to see the fetal pole yet - all you'd see is a gestational sac and maybe a yolk sac.


----------



## dc608

Hey, Notopt- Did you find out?! How'd the ultrasound go?

Sept- I have also been hysterical more times than I can count during pregnancy (especially during the 2WW), and the babe is doing just fine! Try not to worry! But get that lady!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Yes - We had a terrific ultrasound this morning and everything looked good - the heart, the brain, the kidneys - all good! And ....... it is a GIRL!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, wowwwwwwwwwwwww!! A little girl! That's so wonderful. I'm so happy for you guys! :pink:


----------



## dc608

Awwww! A girl!! So fun :) So glad everything looks good too!! CONGRATS!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congrats Notopt! Now you can name her after your mom...very special!


----------



## dc608

Doing any better today, Whatthe?


----------



## whattheiveff

Eh - Still just not feeling like myself and really confused with my monitoring results. Apparently they want 2 follicles to measure 36 or more to trigger, and the nurse told me yesterday that she was pretty sure I'd trigger today. She called me about an hour ago and said I still had 6 follicles but only 1 that was 36 so I wouldn't trigger today, and she'd call me later after they got my B/W back and my doctor reviewed everything. Oddly now my estradiol is 1822 so I'm just waiting on another call. My poor husband has to drive out to Waltham to pick up more menopur. This is the second time we've had to refill it and its $600 a day! Anyway, it seems strange that my E2 is 1822 and I only have 6 follicles.


----------



## dc608

Good lord- $600/day?! I missed something, I thought this was your last covered IVF? Is it not fully covered? 

I think that sounds about right, when mine was 1750 I think I had 7 measurable ones with some littles ones... and triggered 2 days later.


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Yes, my actual IVF cycle is covered by insurance. But I have a separate pharmacy benefit and since I need so much medication, I've maxed out and have had to pay for most of my meds out of pocket this cycle. :wacko:


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, this sounds sort of perfect for you. Your E2 is nice and high at this point, and if you trigger tomorrow, your eggs get more of a chance to mature. This all sounds good! Except for the money, of course.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, I see where that would contribute to the stress of it all! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - did you end up triggering last night? Hope you are ok and I have my fingers crossed for you that this will be your lucky cycle!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, thanks so much for all your support this week, I really appreciate it! As of yesterday my E2 was 2200 and I had 12 follicles. Unreal. I triggered last night and retrieval is tomorrow at 8:30. Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## notoptimistic

That's amazing whatthe!!! Great numbers! Good luck with the er!


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh! That is AMAZING!! Good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you! Oh, I'm so happy for you! You must be so relieved to be responding so good!


----------



## septbride

Holy crap, that's amazing!! What a great response. Good luck tomorrow, I can't wait to hear how it goes. I think between all these follicles and the extra egg maturation time, this is going to be good.


----------



## septbride

Notopt, do you remember what week your morning sickness reared its ugly head? I'm making myself a little nutty monitoring symptoms over here. I know I should relax but I keep wondering if things are progressing in there, you know?


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I completely understand how you feel. I do not think I had any morning sickness until I hit 6 weeks, but I know everyone is different and some lucky people don't get ms.


----------



## dc608

Sept- If it helps, I never got true morning sickness, just nauseous- never pukey. And it definitely didn't start probably until about week 8!


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, ladies! This definitely helps. I do feel crazy tired and my boobs are hurting, so that's a good sign. 

Whatthe, hope everything went perfectly this morning. Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - hopefully you'll be one of those lucky women who don't get morning sickness!

AFM, retrieval went well. They got 12 eggs. I'm terrified of the fertilization report tomorrow but trying to think positive. Husband is getting pizza and milkshakes for dinner to distract me! Also, my lining has always been over 10, but at my last monitoring appointment it was only 8.5. Should I be concerned?


----------



## dc608

12 eggs! Awesome! That's more than your first 2 combined, right? I don't remember about the lining, but I feel like I've heard anything 8 and above is where you want to be? I stressed about mine, and my doctor told me it doesn't play as big of a roll as people think. But I think we are always looking for something to worry about! 
Crossing my fingers for a good fert report tomorrow! Do you know how many of the eggs were mature?
Enjoy dinner- sounds delicious :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! I got 4 eggs the 1st time and 10 the 2nd. I won't know how many were mature until tomorrow.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, that's great news! Don't they say E2 is 200 per mature egg? If so then you're in great shape! Everything has gone so well thus far, I hope the fert report is the next bit of good news. Oh and re: lining, I think they told me anything over 7 was OK. I wouldn't worry. Like DC, I also got the impression that the lining is a secondary issue (unless it's crazy thin, which yours isn't).


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I'm sure your lining is fine - they would have said something if otherwise. If it might make you feel better, I think it's very reasonable to call them up and ask them the question. I have a good feeling about your fertilization report today. fingers crossed!!


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Thinking of you and a GREAT report!! Hope you hear soon (& then update all your cheerleaders!!) :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Just got the report...8 of the 12 were mature, and 6 of the 8 fertilized. So I have 6 embryos! Obviously I wish we had a few more, but its the most I've had so I won't complain. I'm really hoping for a 5 day transfer but we'll see. Thanks again for all of your support!


----------



## septbride

Six is a great number! You must be so relieved. Even having 8 out of 12 mature sounds really good. This has been such a good protocol for you so far...now we just need the last step to fall into place!


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh!!! Yay!!! I have chills and tears for you! Crossing my fingers for a 5 Day for you too!! Such great news :)


----------



## dc608

Uh oh... just had my 36 week appt. Lost 3 lbs?! And baby is on track to weigh 9.5-10 lbs! Getting another ultrasound at 38 weeks, and if he keeps this up- they are going to schedule a c-section...


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe- Congrats on the fertilization report! Hope you get to do a 5 day, but if not, maybe you will end up with some frosties this time just in case you ever need them (like a few years from now because you will be getting pregnant this cycle)!

dc- I cannot believe you are already 36 weeks. One more week and you are full-term! Congrats! Hope you don't end up needing a C-section. I can't believe he's going to be that big and you barely gained any weight during the entire pregnancy!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Geez Louise! You must be all baby! I can't believe you're losing weight and the baby is gaining! I agree with Notopt...your pregnancy has flown by (easy for me to say, haha).

Notopt - Thanks. I think I read that only about 30% of embryos make it to blast, so I'm pretty sure we'll do a 3 day transfer. And wow, I would be beside myself if we actually had a few to freeze. Thats something that never even crossed my mind!


----------



## septbride

DC, wow, you're sooo close now. Baby sounds big and healthy, I can't wait to see a photo of this little fella! 

Notopt, how are you feeling? 

Whatthe, so psyched for your progress! 

AFM, super exhausted and just waiting! I feel like one of those prisoners in movies who scratches a mark on the wall for every day that passes. :haha:


----------



## dc608

Sept- You are too funny! But I have been doing that too, everyday for the past 9 months, checking off the day!

Whatthe- Thinking of you and your embabies :) Hope they are all growing nice and good. You will hear today about a 3 day vs a 5 day right?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - I think that they call me today to schedule a day 3 transfer for tomorrow. If things look good tomorrow, they'll call me again to move it to Saturday. I really doubt I'll make it to a 5 day though. Maybe if I had 8 embryos, but 6 is cutting it pretty close.


----------



## dc608

Ya, I say put them in while they are good! I was surprised how many of mine dropped off by Day 5 (6 actually!)... it would be devestating to wait for the 5 day and be left with out any. It would be amazing to left with a few to freeze though on day 5 though!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, are they letting you put three back this time? So exciting that your ET is scheduled! 

DC, so counting the days doesn't end with the first trimester, huh? Darn it.


----------



## dc608

Good luck today, Whatthe!! Hoping this is the best transfer yet! :)


----------



## septbride

Good luck today, Whatthe! Hope the transfer goes smoothly or you get the call to move out to a 5-day!

I just called BWH to see if I can move my u/s up to 7 weeks, but they said no. Arg! 

DC, Notopt, how are you feeling?


----------



## whattheiveff

Sept - It seems like thats a good sign that they won't move up your appointment...they must think your beta numbers are really strong!

AFM, its been a weird 2 days. I got the call yesterday telling me my transfer was at 4:15 today and I wouldn't be allowed to do a 5 day transfer because its my 3rd round of IVF. That made no sense to me, so I called the doctor on call who re-iterated the policy and gave me a whole spiel about how 3 day transfers are a win/win because I won't lose any embryos and any embryos that aren't put back will still be able to be frozen if they're looking good on day 5. Anyway, I just got another call a few minutes ago saying that 5 of my 6 embryos look really good and they're recommending a 5 day transfer. We have 1 10 cell, 2 8 cells, 2 7 cells, and a 4 cell thats not so hot. But apparently the other 5 have no fragmentation. Anyway, now I'm scared that I won't have anything to transfer on Saturday!


----------



## septbride

That's a good way of looking at it. Kathy left me a very sweet voicemail and she did reiterate that my numbers were very good. She also said there's no reason to worry and that we'll see a whole lot more on the u/s at 8 weeks. I need a new hobby. 

Great news about the 5dt! BWH is so conservative...I doubt they would push you out to 5-day if the little guys weren't looking really strong.


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - I think it's great news that they are recommending a 5-day, but I understand your concern about not having anything to transfer at day 5. Even with my large number of embryos I was worried about that too! Like sept said, I think you should trust BWH with their recommendation. There's a higher rate of success with blastocysts and, who knows, you might even end up with a couple to freeze. With a 5 day transfer my guess is that they will limit you to two even if you have more to put back just because the success rate is higher.


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I'm doing well. Still have off and on anxieties about this pregnancy but each time I feel movement from the baby I feel a bit reassured. Some of the movements are a little more obvious now than before although some I still think could be gas, particularly because they seem so low in my abdomen. I'm looking forward to my ob appointment next Thursday - want to hear the heartbeat again.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Those are some awesome embryos! I wonder how many they will let you put back!! I'm sure they will check on them again today and tomorrow, and if things look hairy, have you come in early. I love this cycle for you :)

Sept- Bummer they won't let you come in early :/ The wait must be killing you- but you've waited this long- you can do it!!

Notopt- I hope your anxiety goes away. Mine still hasn't, and at this point, it probably won't! This baby is going to come out hating me for playing loud music on my belly, poking him, and drinking coffee to get him moving! Whatever helps me relax...

I'm feeling good, getting pretty uncomfortable at night, so I'm in bed with my pregnancy pillow by 8p! Other than that, just counting down the days!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, I think DC is right -- if there are three strong guys left by tomorrow I bet they'll call you in then! Kind of cool to think about that as backup. I bet they'll do everything to make sure you're not left with 0 on Saturday. Oh and I THINK they'll only let you put two back b/c the chances are higher with blasts (yay). 

DC, yeah you must be in that phase where sleep is a bit more difficult. I like the sound of that pregnancy pillow! 

Notopt, that's great that you can feel some movement now. Soon you can start prodding at her like DC is doing! :haha:

The wait IS killing me. I keep trying to remind myself that without any spotting or pain, there's not really much to worry about. Of course, then I start thinking about missed miscarriages and blighted ovums. Oi vey. Maybe I should go back to Mexico for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, not that there's reason to think only three would be left tomorrow...just an example. You're going to have five.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Sept. I did get the impression that they wouldn't be checking them again until Friday so I guess I just have to hope. On the upside, if there are none left on Saturday, I guess I'll save some $$?

Sept - I'm sure you're a nervous wreck but it seems like everyone is at this point. The good news is you've been given every reassurance that there is nothing wrong so hopefully the next couple of weeks will fly by.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- hope all those embryos are turning into blasts for you today!! (Is that how it works?!)... Good luck tomorrow! I hope the transfer goes smoothly! And you spend the rest of the weekend relaxing in the snow storm :)


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! Transfer is tomorrow at 11:30. Really hoping we have something to transfer!


----------



## dc608

You will! And hopefully an extra or so to put on ice! You make good, strong, nicely divided embryos :)


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, it's here! You'll definitely have something to transfer and it's gonna be a blastocyst or two! Good timing too, you can get to the hospital and home before the snow gets crazy.


----------



## dc608

Hope everything went great! And that you are home resting with 2+ babies cooking away!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - can't wait for your update! I hope the transfer went smoothly today!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC! I just got back from acupuncture. We put back an expanding blast and an early blast so hopefully at least 1 decides to stick around. The transfer itself was a thousand times better than the other 2 times. I was told its unlikely that we will have any to freeze but I will find out Monday.


----------



## dc608

Oh yea, I forgot you had that stich to make the transfer easier! Still gives me the shivers, but so glad it made things better for you :) I hope you have a relaxing 2ww (or however long you choose to wait!). And I hope those blasts know that you mean business!!


----------



## septbride

So glad everything went well. That's exciting that you got to put two blasts back, and that the transfer went smoothly this time. Stick, little dudes!


----------



## notoptimistic

whatthe - So happy to hear the transfer went well! How are you feeling? Any cramping?


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Notopt. Other than being really sore from the PIO, and slightly sore boobs, I really don't feel anything. Both other times I had lots of cramping after transfer but I think it might have been from the crinone which I'm not taking this time. I don't know though....should I be worried about lack of cramping?


----------



## notoptimistic

No - Don't worry about lack of cramping! Continue to stay mellow - as mellow as possible! It's too soon to read into anything - I think the embryos are just starting to implant around 2-3 days after transfer of a blast. 

Some advice on the PIO shots: Try to relax the muscles when you are given the PIO shots - put most of your weight on the leg on the opposite side of where you are getting the shot. Also, lean over something to make the skin taut so the needle goes in smoother. Finally, a warm compress after the shot for a few minutes helps. Once I started doing that my butt was no longer sore for very long after each shot. Eventually I think I became numb to the shots - had to do them until I was 10 weeks pregnant.


----------



## dc608

Just checking in on everyone! 
Sept, when is your first ultrasound? have you started feeling any morning sickness symptoms?
Notopt, are you done puking? what's next for you?! 
Whatthe, how have the last few days been for you? when is your beta?


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

DC, my u/s isn't until March 8! Argh. But just 10 more days now. I'm not feeling morning sickness, but I have been feeling nauseous in the evenings...trust my body to get it backwards. :haha: I also have some heartburn and am still extremely sleepy, but then I had insomnia last night. Yay. I just want some indication that there is actually a baby in there! 

How is everyone else doing? DC, we were at Bed Bath and Beyond over the weekend and I saw those pregnancy pillows...they look comfy! I had to restrain myself from buying one now.


----------



## notoptimistic

DC- I will be 20 weeks on Friday and I haven't puked at all in the last 5 weeks or so! The nausea is gone (knock on wood) and I'm packing on the pounds. ;) I have my next ob appointment on Thursday so I get to hear the heartbeat again. I have felt the baby moving a little - mostly feels like muscle twitches and an occasional "thud", but I hope to feel more obvious kicks soon and what I REALLY want is for my husband to be able to feel it. How are you doing? Baby boy is almost here!!

sept - You do have morning sickness, silly! The nausea is considered ms, even if it isn't in the morning! Morning sickness is a misnomer because so many people experience it more than just in the mornings. Some people have more nausea at night. My ms started out mostly at night and then progressed into an all day affair. 

whatthe -Hope all is well and you can sit comfortably on your butt. ;)


----------



## septbride

Wow notopt, congrats on hitting the 20-week mark! It'll be fun to hear the heartbeat again soon. 

I guess you're right about my evening nausea being morning sickness. I still want to throw up. Just once or twice for reassurance. ;) 

Whatthe, how's the 2ww treating you so far?


----------



## dc608

Sept- I hear ya, March 8 seems like forever away! When they release you, will you be seen at BWH still? I'm no doctor, but all those symptoms seem to indicate to me there is a baby in there ;) I got my pillow on Amazon and I love it! When you're ready for one- I'll look up the link and post it for you! It's AMAZING!! But it's big and takes up a lot of room. Your husband and your dog may not like it :)

Notopt- I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! That's awesome! My husband couldn't feel the baby for a while- so I would lay my phone on my belly, and you could see movement from that. It kind of tided him over for a while! Now this baby is non-stop.

As for me, I just got back from my weekly appt. They won't check to see if I'm dialated until next week (38 weeks)- but I did just have a non-stress test and I was having small contractions! I'm negative for Strep B, so that's one less thing to worry about. The doctor felt around my belly, and thinks he might only end up being 8.5 lbs! Which was nicer to hear than 10 lbs! I have an ultrasound next Tuesday to confirm weight :) 

We are all waiting (not so patiently) on something!!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, it seems like everyone is progressing very nicely! I'm still hanging in there. My mom is coming this weekend and staying with me until next Thursday, mostly so she can give me my shots while Husband is out of town and also so I won't be alone on beta day. Its a week from today but if I make it through Sunday without bleeding it will be the longest I've lasted. Last night and today I've felt like I have AF cramps. I'd be worried except that I had my progesterone and estradiol tested yesterday and they came back at 60 and 1528 respectively. The nurse said those levels were really good, so that eased my mind a bit and made me glad I'm doing PIO. Is it correct that AF arrives once the progesterone starts dropping? I'm thinking there is no way these cramps can actually be AF if my progesterone was 60 yesterday.


----------



## septbride

DC, thanks for the info on the pillow! My ob/gyn has a practice in Brookline but is affiliated with BWH and her patients deliver there. She was the one who recommended BWH to me for IVF. I think I'll probably just head back to her. 

Notopt, how did you handle that switch from BWH, did you go back to your original ob/gyn? 

Oh and DC, that's great that you're negative for Strep B, and how wild that you're having small contractions! Can you feel them? And yeah, 8.5 lbs is way better than 10! 

Whatthe, I'm impressed that you got BWH to actually test progesterone! I doubt those cramps could be AF at this stage...it could be the blasts burrowing in! That's really nice that you'll have your mom with you for PIO and beta.


----------



## dc608

Sept- This may seem a little expensive for a pillow, but I promise you, it is worth every cent!
https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Bell...d=1361982042&sr=8-4&keywords=pregnancy+pillow

Whatthe- That is great that your mom can be there with you! I think I'd rather a stranger shoot my butt than my mom (but I think that's just my mom! LOL!). It won't be long now! Crossing my fingers that you get through the weekend- and then the next 9 months! YAY!! :)

I can't feel the contractions- although I have been crampy this morning, and sick to my stomach. Maybe it's signs of labor!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey ladies. It's been pretty busy at work lately, but thankfully I am off all next week. We are heading to NYC Saturday and coming home Wednesday then possibly going somewhere else for a few more days if we can figure that out soon. I know CT and RI are on the way home, but I really don't know if there's anywhere within those states where I'd want to spend a few vacation days. I feel like I've "been there, done that" with Mystic, CT and Newport, RI. I'd love to go back to Portland, ME! 

DC: If I put my phone on my belly I just don't think it would move quite yet - baby still needs to get stronger/bigger to be seen/felt from the outside. That pregnancy pillow looks comfy but for now I'mith just using an extra pillow. Just have to be careful because my husband is a pillow thief.

sept - After my 8 week scan I was sent back to my obgyn. The practice is associated with Newton-Wellesley and is in the medical buildings attached to that hospital, so that's where I will be delivering. It is also the hospital where I was born. I really like my doctor although I wish the practice was a bit smaller. The waiting room is always packed and the area where they take blood/urine, blood pressure, etc is so crowded all the time. Kind of feels like a factory although I do feel that my doctor gives me his full attention when I see him. 

whatthe- I think the cramping is the embryos burrowing in. You would not be able to get AF with progesterone (and estrogen) that high so those cramps aren't a sign of AF coming. I had off and on light cramping after my transfer and back in this thread I had mentioned at 6dpt that I was getting a lot of cramping that particular morning.


----------



## septbride

DC, that pillow looks so comfy! Are you still feeling contractions? 

Notopt, have a great time in NY! I'm heading there next week for a girls' weekend. Have you spent any time in the Hudson Valley? I love it there. 

Whatthe, how are you feeling? Any more cramping? 

I'm 7 weeks today! Still feeling pretty crappy in the evenings, lots of heartburn and nausea, and just exhausted after about 6:00. I haven't been able to eat dinner for the past few nights. Last night I had bread and honey at 10 pm. :wacko: Today I'm worried because I had a tiny bit of spotting. I think I'm overreacting, but it's hard not to.


----------



## dc608

Sept- Call them with any spotting. I'm sure it's fine, but they will probably still want to see you (and you'll get an ultrasound).

I've started feeling Braxton Hicks- where the baby balls up wiked hard for like 45 seconds and then relaxes. It's such a werid feeling!


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Wow, I still can't believe how close you are! I feel like your pregnancy has flown by.

Sept - Bummer you're not feeling well, but I'll be you'd prefer to feel crappy rather than feel nothing at all. I agree with Sept, maybe the spotting could finagle you an early ultrasound!

Notopt - Have a great time in New York and wherever else you decide to go!

AFM, still feeling the same, no spotting yet which is good but obviously its still really early. I will be absolutely shocked if I make it past Sunday without bleeding. Whats crazy is I had talked to my acupuncturist a while ago about if she could tell when someone is pregnant, and she had said that usually she could. When I had my chemical I had been to see her 2 days before I did an HPT (that was negative) and she said she could tell something was going on, but obviously would never have said anything at the time because she has been wrong before. So anyway, I saw her yesterday evening and felt so weird about it because I feel like she knows my outcome!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I've never been to the Hudson Valley. Thanks for the suggestion - I'll have to talk to my husband and see what he thinks. Any specific towns you recommend within the Valley if we were to stay there for a night or two? Regarding the spotting, I would also call the doc just to be on the safe side. I have heard of plenty of girls on this site spotting and everything turning out fine, but I'd call anyway just for some reassurance. Sorry about the hb, nausea and exhaustion - sucks. Just eat what you think you can hold down and don't worry about the nutritional content so much for now. I definitely had some nights where all I could eat was a piece of toast, or cereal, or even some ice cream. 

dc - That baby is practicing for labor! 

whatthe - So close to testing date - hope all is well and good luck with mom giving you the shots!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, cereal and toast have been my best friends! Let me think about Hudson Valley towns a bit and get back to you. 

Whatthe, great that you're not spotting. So wait, did you ask your acupuncturist about the outcome or did it feel too scary? I don't think I'd be able to resist! 

DC, that is so cool that he's bowling around in there. Good little guy getting prepped for his journey out.

I've decided to call the nurse if I have one more instance of spotting. I've gone to pee four times since I saw it (nervous, me?) and haven't seen anything else, and it was really such a tiny bit that I'm hopeful it was just random discharge (ew, sorry). Fingers crossed.


----------



## dc608

Whatthe- Did you ask her? Or you just know she knows something? Could you get a read on what she was thinking? I can't believe you haven't POAS yet! You all wait for betas- such will power!!

Sept- when I spotted w/ my MC- the first one went from LOTS of brown in one wipe to red immediately- my next pee. My second one started red. (This is meant to ease your mind, not scare the crap out of you!!).

I still have nights where all I want is ice cream ;)


----------



## whattheiveff

DC and Sept - No, I didn't ask her because I knew she wouldn't tell me and I didn't want to put her in that position. I haven't mentioned this here, but I've been taking some classes at New England School of Acupuncture and am seriously considering going to back to school full time in the next year or so to become an acupuncturist. Our conversation was more in the context of how acupuncturists learn to sense the most subtle changes in the body as opposed to my personal stuff. She also made a point to say that she would never tell a patient if she felt something since she had been wrong a couple of times in the past.


----------



## septbride

DC, thanks, that is reassuring. 

Whatthe, acupuncture is amazing and would be a such a cool profession. 

Notopt, the towns that come to mind in the Hudson Valley/Catskills are Rhinebeck, Cold Springs, Hudson, Saugerties and Woodstock. Phoenicia is a great little town too, definitely off the beaten path. We stayed at Kate's Lazy Meadow, very quirky and cute!


----------



## septbride

I think I am having more very faint spotting. Do you guys know how to contact the IVF clinic on the weekend? I know they're not at their regular extensions on Saturdays.


----------



## septbride

Oh never mind, remembered I'm supposed to call the on-call doctor! I still can't tell if I'm spotting or not. I might just be paranoid. :wacko:


----------



## dc608

Call the doc, just to be reassured. You don't want to worry all weekend. No cramps, right? And brown spotting, not red?


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Well, I called the on-call doctor and she moved my ultrasound up to Monday. I'm not having any pain and the spotting is SUPER light...sorry for TMI, but I have to really search with the TP to get a tiny bit of blood. When I do see it, it does seem to be red, not brown. Ugh. Definitely scared but hoping it's just normal spotting. 

Sorry for the crazy this morning!


----------



## dc608

After I sent that last post, I remembered I had spotting with thus pregnany! Barely noticeable (the size of a few strawberry seeds). Hope things are going better for you tonight!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hang in there Sept...it doesn't sound like anything to worry about, but I'm sure you're freaked out. I'm sure you'll see a healthy bean in there Monday.


----------



## dc608

How's everyone doing today? No news is good news?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi gals - we are in NYC! Just got back to the hotel after being out most of the day. So tiring. 

Whatthe - by the way I think it's really great that you are considering a career change! Very brave. I don't know if I could handle going back to school but maybe if it was for something I had a passion for. I wish I knew what that was. Hope shots are going well and that you have no signs of af!

Sept - hope spotting stopped. Good luck tomorrow. I will be checking for your update!

DC- still hoping my husband will feel the baby soon!!


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Notopt, glad you guys are having a great time in NYC! 

Whatthe, hope you're not having any spotting. I know Sunday was a milestone so I'm thinking of you and hoping it's passing uneventfully. 

DC, any more contractions?!

I'm not having any more spotting today. Just hanging on for the u/s tomorrow and praying all is OK. It never did turn into real bleeding, so we're anxious but hopeful. 





notoptimistic said:


> Hi gals - we are in NYC! Just got back to the hotel after being out most of the day. So tiring.
> 
> Whatthe - by the way I think it's really great that you are considering a career change! Very brave. I don't know if I could handle going back to school but maybe if it was for something I had a passion for. I wish I knew what that was. Hope shots are going well and that you have no signs of af!
> 
> Sept - hope spotting stopped. Good luck tomorrow. I will be checking for your update!
> 
> DC- still hoping my husband will feel the baby soon!!


----------



## dc608

Notopt- what good weather for NY! Hope you enjoy the rest of the trip! Your husband will feel it soon- then he won't be able to keep his hands off your belly. It's cute, at first, but wait til you're 9 months and don't want anyone near you! Rant over.

Sept- I'm so glad it stopped! And never got worse. Could have been anything! Did you have sex? That could have irritated your insides.

Whatthe- I've been thinking of you today too!

Hoping everyone's babies have good weekends inside us :) Even mine! I'm nervous for him to come out- like an idiot, I watched a YouTube video of a vaginal and csection birth. I'm not sure why. Ignorance was bliss. Ahhh! Small period cramps here and there, which are apparently mini contractions, but nothing too serious!


----------



## whattheiveff

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone has had good weekends. Glad the spotting stopped for you Sept.

AFM, no signs of AF and I felt nauseous all day Friday and Saturday so I POAS today and BFFN. I called the doctor on call so I'm going in for beta tomorrow morning. I'm so over this shit. Who does 3 fresh IVF cycles and doesn't get pregnant? Apparently this girl.


----------



## dc608

:/ Whatthe.... Well the no AF and nausea are positive signs. Maybe the HPT is too early, technically it's 12dpo, right? I'm glad you can go in for an early beta! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## septbride

Whatthe, no AF and nausea sounds positive! Hoping this beta is a pleasant surprise. I wouldn't put too much weight on the HPT at this stage. 

DC, totally understand being nervous about birth -- remember there will be glorious drugs to help you. 

AFM, we hadn't had sex before the spotting, so unfortunately it wasn't that. Anyway, not much longer now until we get some answers. I'm really glad they moved us up, I think I'd be in the nuthouse if they made me wait until Friday.


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks DC.

Notopt - could I ask what adoption agency you began looking at and if you liked them? We're going to start the process so if/when our last attempt doesn't work, we will have something in the works.


----------



## dc608

Ahh finally Monday. Whatthe and Sept- good luck today. I am thinking of both of you and crossing my fingers for good news! Sept, what time is the ultrasound?


----------



## septbride

Thanks DC! Ultrasound is 12:45 and then we go and meet with the doctor afterwards. Really nervous...didn't get much sleep last night!


----------



## septbride

GL with beta today, Whatthe!


----------



## whattheiveff

Thanks Sept, good luck to you as well. Unfortunately beta was negative.


----------



## dc608

UGH! NO!! Whatthe, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now :( Oh, I feel horrible. I don't know what to say to make you feel better, there probably isn't anything. I'm thinking of you...


----------



## septbride

Oh shit, I'm so sorry. This is all so unfair. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## notoptimistic

Whatthe - terrible news. I'm so sorry to hear this. It just makes no sense to me. You seemed to have two good quality embryos transferred - one was even expanding. Also, your age I would think would give you an advantage. So frustrating. The adoption agency is Full Circle Adoptions and website is fullcircleadoption.com. We met with Marla for a consultation and she was terrific. They have group orientations (free) too and i see there's one coming up Saturday. We also purchased their application binder which has a ton of information. If you want it, you can have it. If we ever need it again it will probably be in a couple years and we'd need an updated one anyway. Let me know and I can either ship it to you or we could meet up!


----------



## dc608

How'd things go, Sept? Can we get some good news today?
My bus slammed into a range rover in the way home tonight. Thank God the baby has been moving up a storm ever since! This kid has already been in 2 crashes! Yikes!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - glad you and baby are ok!!

Sept- hope your appointment went well.


----------



## septbride

Yikes, DC, are you feeling OK? So scary. 

Yes, I do have good news...our ultrasound went great! The baby is looking totally normal and was measuring a day or two ahead, so it looks like I'm 7 weeks 5 days. The heart rate was 146, and we're released back to my OB. We couldn't actually pick out the heartbeat on the monitor, but the doctors could, so that's all that matters. So relieved!


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Jess! Great news!


----------



## septbride

Thanks! I just scheduled my next two appointments with my OB...they said I don't get another ultrasound until EIGHTEEN WEEKS?!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - I had one around 12 weeks - it was a nuchal translucency scan. They also took blood and then I had to go back around 16 weeks for the second blood test. They computed risks of abnormalities like downs based on the results of the scan and bloods. If I was 35 plus I was told they wouldn't have done the scan bc there's now a blood test out there that will identify the fetal DNA in the mother's blood to see f there are any problems. It eliminates the need for that scan. That being said, I think you could ask your doc at your first appointment for another scan.


----------



## septbride

Thanks, notopt. I just talked to the nurse practitioner and she said they will do a 12-week scan with the Downs (etc.) test. Phewf!


----------



## dc608

Congratulations, Jess! ... I never knew that was your name! I'm Danielle :) What a relief! Such great news.

I'm feeling good! Sore, because this giant baby, not the bus crash, but good otherwise. I just had my ultrasound- he is measuring 9 lbs 2 oz right now (in the 97%- holy crap!). I just met with the doctor, and after going through all the risks and pros and cons of vaginal or c-section, we decided to schedule a c-section for 3/13/13! I'm so excited and nervous!!


----------



## septbride

Hi Danielle! Holy crap, you're having your baby NEXT WEEK!! Wow. You must be so incredibly excited. 

Thanks for the congrats, ladies. I'm very relieved. Still somewhat nervous because I am having more spotting, but it doesn't seem to be the bad kind and they couldn't see any reason for it on the u/s. I guess I just need to learn to live with it for the next week or two and hope it eases up. 

Whatthe, I hope you're feeling better today and are busy getting ready for your appt. with Dr. Davis. He sounds great.


----------



## dc608

Ugh, that sucks about the spotting. It's so nerve wracking! I think everything is so sensitive down there! I was thinking about you last night- did you ever end up telling your friend?


----------



## septbride

I haven't told her yet -- we decided not to tell anyone but our parents until the 8-week scan. I think I'm going to tell her this week. I actually told another good friend last night, and guess what? She's pregnant too after a year of trying, and our due dates are five days apart! She's also having spotting!


----------



## dc608

Ahhhh, that's amazing!! So many babies! It's good you have someone to go through the pregnancy with. See, spotting is so normal ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. We couldn't decide where to go after NYC so we decided to extend our stay here by a few days. Heading home on Saturday! 

Sept- glad you will get a 12 week scan. The baby will really look like a baby at that scan! How's the morning sickness ? I wish I had a friend giving birth around my due date but no one is. :( my friend just gave birth a week ago so her baby will be closest in age to ours of all our friends! Maybe we will meet some people at our birthing class. 

Dc- wow - the 13th!!! So soon ! How exciting !


----------



## septbride

Notopt, we'll overlap! I'll be staying in Chelsea from Friday-Sunday. Have a great rest of your vacation. 

DC, are you dying of excitement over there? 

Morning sickness has been a little better the past couple of nights, thanks, and the exhaustion as well. Maybe I'm moving into a new phase?


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept - Are you going to see a show? We have been staying in soho. Love the shopping and restaurants around here! Glad you are feeling better. My ms lasted way too long. It gradually got better after the first trimester. Btw they say you get less morning sickness if you are having a boy! ;)


----------



## dc608

Yes, I am sooooo excited! It all became so real. Oh, they did a 3D ultrasound yesterday, which I was originally opposed to, but now I think it is AMAZING! He looks just like me (and I think my husband is jealous)- although I was a baby model (for a day :)) I'll attach it. I can't stop looking at it!

Notopt- It turns out I have 3 friends from college, my best friend from high school, 2 cousins, and my husband's best friend's wife all due between June 8-Aug 28... lots of summer babies in my neck of the woods!

Sept- Could be true about the morning sickness and a boy... I never threw up, although I did feel crappy in the mornings until about 14 weeks. My sisters on the other hand felt fine their whole pregnancy and have girls! Tough to say.

Hope you both enjoy your vacations! I need a trip to an island...
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## septbride

DC, WHOA. That is a whole, fully ready baby! So crazy! 

Notopt, we might go to the half-price ticket booth and see what's available. Did you see something? 

Definitely could be true about having a boy! My sister didn't throw up when she had her daughter, though, so who knows. My acupuncturist says she already has an idea (from my pulse) what it will be, but I don't know if I believe her. :)


----------



## dc608

Do you plan on finding out the sex, Sept?


----------



## septbride

Yes, definitely! We can't wait!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept- We saw "Once".. My husband really liked it but I thought it was just ok. We may try to get tickets to a show tomorrow night. There's one that looks interesting called "cougar." I like NYC and all but I am so ready to go home!

Dc- very cute although my husband is completely freaked out by 3d ultrasounds. Not sure we will have one if offered. I told him you had one and he wanted to know why they do them especially so close to your due date?


----------



## dc608

I didn't want one either! I think they are freaky too, but when I was in the hospital last month with the stomach bug, I had an ultrasound done by a student tech, and the actual tech was playing around with the machine, teaching her. And all of a sudden, there he was! We had the same tech this week, and I mentioned how grumpy and mad he looked last month, so she offered to try to get a better view for us. So it wasn't diagnostic, just showing us he was in a better mood :)


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Notopt, glad you had a good trip! 

DC, how are you feeling? Do you have your hospital bag packed? I'm so excited for you! 

We had a great girls' weekend in NYC. Went to see an improv show at the Upright Citizens Brigade theatre, where some of the SNL people have performed. Did some shopping and eating, and lots of napping. I was sharing a hotel room with my pregnant friend (the one who's due 5 days after me), so we slept a lot! Oh and I finally told my other friend (the one I've mentioned here a few times) that I'm pregnant. She's thrilled. Hope this evens things back out for us after a rough couple of months!


----------



## notoptimistic

dc- Can't wait to see the REAL pictures of your baby in a few days! Are you nervous?

sept - Sounds like a fun weekend - even the napping part. It's great that you felt well enough to enjoy it and I'm still jealous that you have a friend due around the same time as you!


----------



## septbride

Notopt, I felt totally fine all weekend but now that I'm back I'm a mess! I was super nauseous last night and ate frozen yogurt for dinner. Then I was awake and starving from 3-5 and ate two bowls of Rice Krispies. Then this morning I threw a crying fit, and now I'm exhausted. My husband thinks I'm mental, and he saw me during IVF!


----------



## dc608

Sept- LOL, your husband thinks your mental! Hahahha. It gets better- actually not much better... but it's worth it :) He will adjust! When is your next appt? That is very exciting that you have 2 close friends with close due dates!

Notopt- How are you feeling? Getting big?! I saw myself in a Target mirror thsi weekend, and was holy shit I'm huge! Huge and not cute!

I am feeling excited and nervous and anxious! I've had surgery before, but not the kind where they "rip my guts out" as my husband reminded me last night... I'm just nervous about seeing him for the first time! I don't know why, it's hard to explain I guess! But I am sooooo excited to get this huge baby out of my belly and into the real world! I just went and got a mani/pedi, packed my bag last night, finished all the baby laundry, set up the monitor, and my husband cleaned the house- so we are READY! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Sorry about the nausea! Frozen yogurt sounds great. When morning sickness got really bad sometimes all that seemed appealing was ice cream and cereal. I say, just eat whatever you can keep down for now and then try to eat more balanced, healthy meals second trimester once the morning sickness goes away. "Try" being the operative word. It's soo much easier said than done. Sometimes the most readily available snack foods aren't the healthiest, combined with cravings for sweets - well, it's been tough. 

dc: I'm feeling relatively good but definitely having pregnancy-related issues like major indigestion and low energy. I am getting big! There's no hiding my pregnancy anymore and what's really cool is that my baby's movements are so much more obvious and frequent now. Good luck with the c-section - I know it is a major surgery but I'm sure the excitement of meeting your baby will take your mind off what they are doing to you. :)


----------



## septbride

DC, yes, I hope he gets used to it! Actually, I had been meaning to ask you girls if the emotional part gets better or worse as the pregnancy progresses? I'm very sensitive to progesterone/estrogen and have always been very weepy/sad with PMS (hence taking an antidepressant). I'm scared that I'll be a nut later in pregnancy with the levels rising so much.

It will be so amazing to see your baby for the first time. I can't believe it's finally here. And that's great that you have his laundry and monitor all ready to go. Prepared mama!


----------



## dc608

Sept- I have eaten whatever I wanted this whole time (maybe that's why my baby is so big?!)- but certain things just turned my stomach- like veggies and chicken... The pre-natal vitamins have hopefully made up where I lacked!
As for emotions- It was worse in the beginning for me. I think it was the uncertainty of everything- for me at least. In the middle I calmed down a little, and now I cry at anything! A "nut"... yea, probably. That's a good way to describe it, I'm sure my family would agree!

Notopt- I got to the point where tums were just like candy, so I started taking Zantac religiously! I still have it pretty bad, because this baby is still up in my ribs. So glad you're feeling movements- it's pretty surreal!


----------



## septbride

Oops Notopt, we posted at the same time. Funny, ice cream and cereal have been my favorite things. Oh and white bread and marmalade. Of course I crave white bread instead of the nutritious kind. Thank god for prenatals!

Has your hubby seen the baby moving yet?


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - Regarding your question about the emotions, in the beginning I did cry several times and I think those episodes were heavily influenced by my feeling physically misreable all the time with the constant nausea. I feel like my mood started to stabalize once the ms dwindled but I did feel a bit depressed and anxious throughout February (February has always been a tough month for me), and even during our trip last week. It's tough for me to tell whether it is the pregnancy hormones or maybe the fact that when I found out I was pregnant I went down to a very low dose of my antidepressant. It is probably a little of both. Some of the anxiety I think is due to the fact that having this baby is going to be completely life-changing. The further I get into the pregnancy the more nervous I am about the future.

Oh yeah - to answer your question about my husband seeing the baby move yet - he hasn't seen or felt it. He was out last night to dinner and drinks with some guy friends and so he missed a great opportunity to feel the baby because she was moving up a storm last night - kicks I could definitely feel from the outside.


----------



## septbride

Thanks for all the info, ladies. Sounds like it might not necessarily get worse as I get further along. 

Notopt, that's too bad hubby missed the kicking party! Next time. 

DC, your big day is TOMORROW! (Like you needed me to remind you :haha:). Thinking of you and sending you HUGE hugs. It's going to be amazing! 

AFM, now that I'm less worried about miscarriage, I'm more worried about Down's. :wacko: I'm not sure I want to have the invasive testing done...did both of you just do the nuchal screening? I really hope mine is OK and I can leave it at that. The amnio idea freaks me out.


----------



## dc608

I know!!! I'm getting more and more anxious as the day goes on! So crazy! This was a long time coming, it's hard to believe I'm actually going to have my own baby tomorrow!!
I had the blood test and nucheal fold screening for downs. I was really nervous too, and a coworker gave me some insight, saying there will be a million things to worry about, Downs is just one they can test for. So if it wouldn't change your decision to keep your baby, try not too get too hung up on the testing. 
A friend of mine just had the nucheal fold, and hers was too thick, so they did the CVS, and everything ended up fine. She stressed for 2 weeks for nothing.


----------



## whattheiveff

Good luck tomorrow DC!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sept- I just did the nuchal screening which was the ultrasound and two blood tests. Unless the results indicate that you are high risk for a baby with downs or one of the other issues it tests for (and you would consider terminating the pregnancy), then an amino probably isn't necessary. 

Dc- good luck! Can't wait for the news, although we will understand if the first thing you do after baby comes isn't to post on this board!

Whatthe- how are you doing? When so you meet with the new doctor?


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - hope the c-section went well ! Can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## septbride

DC, thinking of you and hoping everything went well! Can't wait to hear! :flower:


----------



## dc608

Hey ladies! Sorry for the late update- I've been busy falling in love with my new little guy!
He is the most amazing thing that has happened to us! I know it sounds cliche, but you will all know soon enough! He is such a love! 
The c-section has been pretty easy to recover from. I'll be in the hospital until Sunday, but my husband has been here, and has been great! Breast feeding hasn't been easy- but I'm trying my hardest to stick with it!
So Matthew (my son! So weird to say...) was born 9 lbs 6 oz, 20.5 inches, a full head of brown hair, and dark blue eyes. He is the cutest, most mild tempered baby (maybe I'm biased!?). I'm on my phone, but will post a pic when I get home!
I hope everyone else is doing well! Can't wait for you all to experience this!


----------



## septbride

Oh Danielle, how wonderful!! So happy for you three. Little Matthew sounds incredible. Enjoy every moment and thanks for updating us while you're still in the hospital!


----------



## notoptimistic

Danielle- congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pics! Love the name, but I'm biased cause that's my husband's name. I'll let him know you named your baby after him!;) Glad your recovery isn't too bad. I'm sure it will be great to come home today. Are any relatives helping out?


----------



## dc608

I'm not sure if this worked- but I think I was able to upload the picture! Look at that face :) I know I'm hormonal now anyways, but I just look at him and cry such happy tears! I feel so lucky that he is finally here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dc608

Also, I think he looks a little Asian, but he's not :) Haha, he looks just like my husband's baby pictures- who is Italian!


----------



## notoptimistic

Sooo cute! So funny about the Asian thing - I thought maybe your husband was Asian bc the baby does look a little Asian. I find that Jewish babies sometimes look Asian to me as well.


----------



## septbride

He is soooo cute! So big and healthy looking...just perfect. Well done. Enjoy those happy tears!


----------



## whattheiveff

Congratulations DC! He is quite handsome!


----------



## dc608

Thanks ladies :) He is a little cutie! He is a week old today, so weird! Things have been going pretty well, besides only getting a few hours of sleep at a time at night! Hopefully we can get into a routine. My husband went back to work yesterday, so it's just me and Matthew! I feel bad when my husband gets up to help in the middle of the night, but climbing in and out of bed after the c-section hasn't been easy!

How are you all doing? Sept, when is your next ultrasound, Friday? Notopt, you must be getting close to the 3rd trimester! Feeling more movement everyday? How about your husband? Whatthe, how are things with you? Have you been to see the other doctor? Do you have a plan of attack?


----------



## whattheiveff

DC - Glad to hear you're home and things are going well! What is the recovery time from a C-Section?

AFM, I was in NY on Monday for a consult and we're going to do our last cycle there sometime between now and August. It just depends on my body and if we can squeeze in a cycle between weddings. The doctor is running a few more tests on us, but isn't changing too much from what Brigham did. The main reason I'm going there is because their lab is supposed to be so good. After 3 failures, my hopes are not high, but I know I need to try this one last time before we move on.


----------



## septbride

DC, I can't believe Matthew is already a week old! Glad to hear you're home and all is well, despite the tiredness. How are you feeling pain-wise? 

Whatthe, I'm glad things went well with Dr. Davis. I think you're doing the best thing by trying a new lab. That could make all the difference in itself. Also, I remember being really encouraged by something Dr. Fox told me after my second failed cycle: Your odds don't go down after a failure. So even though it gets harder and harder to handle, there isn't any reason to think that the next one won't be the one. I think DOR just makes it take a lot longer for our bodies to get their sh*t together, but you DO have good eggs left. Sorry for the annoying pep talk. :) 

AFM, I had an appointment last week but they didn't do an ultrasound -- just checked my cervix and uterus and took a bunch of blood. All was fine. I go back on April 1 for my 12-week appointment, and they'll listen for the baby's heartbeat via Doppler. Then I FINALLY get another ultrasound on April 16. That will be the risk screening u/s. I wish they would give me more ultrasounds -- I've only had a measly one at 8 weeks. But hearing the heartbeat will help a lot.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. Happy to report that last weekend my husband finally felt the baby move. The movements are now causing some anxiety for me though because when I go a while without feeling them I wonder if something is wrong. How can she be so active one evening and then barely anything the next day and night? My doctor did say at my 20 week appointment that it was too early to expect to feel regular movement. Speaking of doctor's appointments, my next one is a week from Friday at which time I will be 24 weeks. I can't believe it. 

sept - Glad you will at least get to hear the hearbeat soon! Some advice based on my experience: Don't get nervous if the heartbeat doesn't come up right away. Even at 20 weeks it took my doctor some time to find the heartbeat because my baby seemed to move away from the machine when it was placed on my stomach. He had to move it around a little before we got to hear it. 

whatthe- It has to work - it's going to work! As sept said - you have good quality eggs!

DC- glad you are doing well and that husband is helping out - too bad he has to go back to work already! Are you taking the full 12 weeks of maternity leave?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, glad your hubby felt the baby move! That must have been exciting. Thanks for the heads up on the heartbeat -- I'm sure I will be freaking out about that, so it's good to know it can take a while. I was actually just coming on here to ask you something...I think you said you had stayed on your SSRI during pregnancy? Can I ask what dosage you are/were on? I'm on 20mg Celexa, which is a low dose, and while I did a LOT of research and met with several people to weigh my decision, I'm feeling nervous about it now that I'm actually pregnant and have all the testing still in front of me.


----------



## notoptimistic

Jess - I am on 50 mg/day of zoloft (generic: sertraline). I had been on 150mg/day for several years but then back in January 2012 I went down to 100 mg/day because I was worried that perhaps it was contributing to my inability to get pregnant and maybe contributed to my past miscarriages, although none of my doctors thinks there's a connection. When I finally found out I was pregnant with this pregnancy, I spoke to my psychiatrist and asked if it would be ok for me to go down to 50mg and he gave me the green light, so I've been on 50 mg since November - the day I found out I was pregnant. I do feel comfortable with staying on the 50mg. I feel like it is keeping me sane because I still feel some anxiety and depression but it is under control and could be much worse. Also, I think 50mg is the minimal therapeutic dose one can take with Zoloft.

Keep in mind that Zoloft dosages are a bit different from Celexa. (I looked this up) With Zoloft, the recommended dosages range from 25mg - 200mg/day and for Celexa the range is 10mg-60mg. Do you think you'd be comfortable trying to come off celexa completely?


----------



## septbride

Notopt, thanks for all the meds info. I'm not looking to come off the Celexa, because I'm scared of my old enemy progesterone -- I've become pretty convinced that it's the cause of my depressed mood when I'm PMS'ing (and IVF'ing), and the levels get so high during pregnancy that I'm afraid I'll feel depressed in the second/third tri if I come off the meds. I guess I'm just feeling a little scared about anything that might harm the baby, even though the medical evidence is pretty reassuring. I'm also really worried about the Down's testing that's coming up (not that the two things are connected). There really is no end to the fears!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I understand about the worry regarding the medication and anything else that may harm the baby and I am right there with you (I even switched to an organic deoderant a few weeks ago). Even though the risks are low with SSRI use during pregnancy (except paxil use), I always worry that I will be one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## septbride

Yeah, it is hard -- I know we've made an informed decision, so I should stop second guessing myself, but easier said than done. You're right that the risks are so low, and the studies that have found problems were pretty shoddy, so that is reassuring. 

DC, hope life with little Matthew is treating you well!!


----------



## dc608

Hi Ladies! Life with Matthew is amazing :) We just got back from his appointment (my first time leaving the house alone with him!)- and he is almost back to his birth weight! Everything looks great with him! I am feeling pretty good- every day I get better. Sometimes the left side of my stomach gets a little sore (like we went on a walk last night, and I didn't last too long)- but it's been less than 2 weeks, so I think I'm on track. I have an appt with my doc tomorrow for my 2 week followup. Matthew wakes up around 2:30a and 5:30a, my husband takes one shift, and I take one- so it's not too too bad. I still look at him, everyday, and cry. I feel like he took so long to get here, and I'm so thankful to have him. Let me see if I can post an updated picture (his eyes have rounded out some- I no longer have an Asian baby!).

I hope you all are doing well. I can't wait to hear everyone's updates!!


----------



## dc608

Here is my sweet baby! He will be 2 weeks on Wednesday :)


----------



## notoptimistic

dc - Great to get an update from you! Matthew is adorable! Have you decided on what you will do after maternity leave e.g.. day care, nanny, work schedule adjustments?


----------



## septbride

DC, he is such a cute little baby! How wonderful. So glad he's here with you now! 

No big update from me yet -- my nausea is starting to lift, but I'm still feeling really tired. I've started to do prenatal yoga and I think that might be helping my energy a bit. We're down to one week until our 12-week appointment, so I'm just hanging on for that. I feel like things are OK, but I could sure use some reassurance!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey Jess - It's good that the nausea is lifting, but I see that you are currently feeling sick? Are they going to do a scan at your 12 week? At the very least I'm sure they will listen for the heartbeat.


----------



## septbride

Hi! Yes, I'm feeling pretty yucky today...I guess it hasn't completely gone away yet! I was up RAVENOUS in the middle of the night and again early this morning, and now I'm feeling exhausted and nauseous. Ginger candies are helping a bit. They're not doing an u/s at my 12-week appointment, unfortunately, but they will listen for the heartbeat. I have to wait until 14 weeks for the next u/s. What a long wait it's been! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## dc608

I'm surprised they aren't doing a 12 week scan, especially if you want the nucheal fold screening?


----------



## septbride

DC, I see you're up and posting at 6 am...early morning with baby? 

Yeah, the scan dates are a bit confusing. They're doing the Maternity 21 blood test at 12 weeks, then the scan at 14. My OB is switching to a new process with the nuchal fold scan where they actually wait a couple more weeks and are able to look at more indicators. I don't know what indicators they'll be looking at at 14 weeks, because the nuchal fold wouldn't be translucent anymore, but apparently it's some new protocol that's just being introduced? I think either way, the scan is less important because the blood test is highly accurate. Can't wait to get the testing done! 

Also, do you ladies remember if they were able to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks? 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## dc608

He actually slept til 645 this morning! But I'm an early riser anyways :)
I didn't hear the heartbeat for a while, because the placenta was anterior, blocking sound and movement. So, no I didn't hear it until about 16 weeks- but that's probably just me!


----------



## notoptimistic

sept - I had my nuchal testing scan done the same day as my 12 week appointment with my ob and he didn't check for a heartbeat probably because I just had the ultrasound done and everything looked fine. The first time I got to hear the heartbeat was at 16 weeks. As a side note, at both the 16 week and 20 week appointments it took some time to get to hear the heartbeat because my baby was moving around so much - away from the doppler I guess. 

All: I'm doing ok, with the exception of my manager giving me a hard time because I told him I was hoping to work from home today because I could use an extra hour of sleep and some minor physical aches and pains. I have random discomfort in my legs and feet recently and some occassional back pain. During my drive home yesterday I had a pain in my back for about 15 minutes that seemed to relieve itself when I kept my back arched. For the leg discomfort I did buy some compression socks and they seem to help a little but still not great. Also, I've definitely slowed down. I cannot walk as fast as I used to and walking up stairs is more taxing. I have my next appointment on Friday - will be exactly 24 weeks.


----------



## septbride

Oh man, I really hope they find the heartbeat on Monday...I can't wait another two weeks! 

DC, that's great that you're naturally an early riser. I have some adjusting to do... 

Notopt, that sucks that your manager is giving you a hard time. Sheesh. I bet he'd be just great at carrying a baby.


----------



## notoptimistic

Feeling nostalgic about this thread!!


----------



## septbride

It was a great one! Can't tell you how much it helped me get through IVF!


----------



## dc608

Aww ;) Hope all you ladies are doing well! I'm sitting here holding a sleepy baby who has his 6 month shots today!


----------



## Keeda

Hi ladies,

I know I am pretty late into the game, but we just had an ET done on Monday, 23rd Sept, due to OHSS we had to push back our ET from July to August and due to personal circumstances another month into September. 
We had 23 eggs retrieved, unfortunately none fertilized, so they did a rescue ICSI and 14 fertilized, however due to the OHSS we had to freeze and only 3 made it to the freezer. For the ET two survived the thaw process and we decided to go ahead and put both in since we were not sure if they would survive another freeze thaw cycle. Although the doc asked us to abstain after taking the Ovidrel to trigger ovulation for my natural cycle, it was hubbies bday and we DTD anyways, I know it would put us at risk for maybe having triplets, but we thought nothing's worked so far what are the chances of it happening.
So anyhoo, now we are in the TWW with a test scheduled on Oct 7th. 
We used RSC for our process, do you ladies have any words on your experiences with them ?

H&H wishes for those expecting and good luck to those still waiting :)


----------



## dc608

Hey, just saw this! Good luck in your 2 week wait!! What a ride you've had!! Looking forward to hearing your news :) I don't know what RSC is, but wishing you luck! Not a lot of the girls are on this anymore, two of us have babies, and one is due anytime now! Hoping you can join the baby club!


----------



## notoptimistic

Dc - hope he was brave for his shots!! We have another shot coming up on oct 9th. We are spreading the vaccines out and not doing them all.

Keeda - how are you feeling? I had success with a frozen embryo transfer - now I have a three month old and her brothers and sisters are frozen for the future!


----------



## septbride

Hi DC! :hi: Miss chatting with you! I can't believe your little one is 6 months old! How did the shots go? 

And notopt, how is your baby 3 months old already?! Time is flying. 

All is well here...I'm 38 weeks and ready! 

Keeda, wishing you lots of luck. As DC said, this thread has gone pretty dead now -- I don't have experience with RSC. Have you checked their success rates on sart.org?


----------



## Keeda

Thank you all.

Uggh.. I wish I would have found this sooner. Either ways, RSC = Reproductive Science Center, they have a bunch of branches the one I go to is in Lexington.

They have an OK rate of success, they do have a large number of cycles that they have worked on. Besides, our doc and network only covers that clinic. So dont have much choice. 

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Need all the luck now.


----------



## septbride

Well, this thread may come back to life with new ladies now that you've posted here. It's so nice to have local buddies going through the same process. Not long now until your testing date! Keep us posted and hang in there for the next week.


----------



## notoptimistic

Keeda - when do you test?


----------



## Keeda

The Official date given to me by the doc at RSC is 7th Oct. I had the ET done on 23rd Sept. I could give in and test on the HPT but I want to live a few more days in wonderland and wait till the official date. 
The only and biggest positive symptom that I have is that AF has not visited. But for all the positivism, that might be because of my daily progesterone and nothing else. 
Waiting for the 7th now !!


----------



## notoptimistic

Keeda - wow that's soon! I understand waiting for the official day - that's what I did. I believe my test date was on a Monday too and I had no clue that I was pregnant. I had mild cramping off and on throughout the wait but that was about it. If you read back in the thread though, the Friday before my test date I was very forgetful and a little out of it - I damaged my car a bit on the undercarriage after getting gas and did a few other flaky things that day.


----------



## Keeda

The only "change" that I have noticed behavior wise is the amount of food that I am eating. My appetite has gone through the roof and normally I am the one freezing at night but the past week, I have been asking DH to turn on the fan/ac cos I am sweating a river.
Oh Oh and I have been very..snappy with my DH. I hope its not just the progesterone supplement thats causing all this.


----------



## Keeda

Ladies,
I am thinking of changing my clinic. Do you have any recommendations or suggestions. How have your experiences been with your clinic.
Thanks a ton


----------



## notoptimistic

Keeda - I also had major sweating a few nights during the 2ww. Why do you think you want to switch clinics? Septbride, dc and I all went through the Brigham/partners clinic. I had dr. Hornstein and I saw him at the satellite office at newton-wellesley. He is a brigham doc but sees patients at newton-wellesley hospital on fridays (i live in newton so it was convenient for me). He was fantastic!


----------



## Keeda

One of the reasons being that we are moving to central mass, the clinic that I am currently visiting has the closest office in wellesley which is fine for ultrasounds, but the doc doesn't service that location, I will have to travel 60 miles to visit the doc on the south shore. 
That and the fact that they only work with RSC which as per the govt ART rates is the second worst out of the total of 8 clinics that do fertility treatments, 
Also, trying to talk to the doc has been troublesome, I first have to call and talk to the front desk assistant, who then talks to the docs nurses, most of times they are not available and they call back a few hours later to follow up, at that point I can request talking to the doc which may or may not happen the same day. Sometimes these events happen over a couple of days and if I have questions or issues, I would want to be able to reach a doc within the span of a few hours and not days specially considering how time critical the entire process is.


----------



## septbride

Can you drive in to Boston? I'd recommend BWH...the nurses and doctors are great and extremely responsive. Mass General is also supposed to be very good.


----------



## Keeda

Just a short disappointing update, my bHCG came back negative, doc's asked me to stop taking crinone, hopefully I get my period in the next couple of days, (TMI) already had some pink when I wiped earlier today. The clinic says I need to complete a few more tests before round 2 because the tests we previously took had "expired". Apparently tests expire every 12 months. So the whole gamut of SA, HSG, SHG etc again before they authorize me for round 2, there goes 2013. 

Thanks notoptimistic and septbride for your recommendations. I think I will go with MGH primarily based on their stats online. I looked up a few docs at MGH and set up a visit for later this month. I am going to continue with RSC for one more cycle, the only reason being that they have my history, but I would like to get a second opinion from another doc. If the second cycle fails at least I will have a head start on the second doc.


----------



## amandasue3612

Keeda. I will be going to Brigham and Women's Hospital once the hubby is on my insurance so we can do everything then. I have heard and read nothing but good things about them and they are 2nd in the country for fertility clincs. MGH is #7 so still very good.


----------



## notoptimistic

Keeda- So sorry about the negative. It didn't work for me the first time either. Do you know the reason for your infertility? Mine was "unexplained." I have a friend who also had to redo all her tests before her second ivf cycle because of the one year expiration - I think it is because health insurance requires them to redo the tests. It sucks but hopefully you can get that out of the way quickly and then start the next cycle. In the meanwhile, keep trying on your own. Sept got pregnant naturally after a couple failed ivfs so it can happen!


----------



## septbride

So sorry, Keeda. I had to redo several tests at one point as well...I know it's super frustrating to have to jump through those hoops again. Hang in there and keep us posted on MGH.


----------



## Keeda

Same for me, its defined as Unexplained. 
Both of us have "normal" stats. No issues with FSH, AMH or the sperm count, motility etc. I get my periods every 30 days on the clock. I ovulate on day 14 every month +- 2 days. No idea on what the issue is. 
As for my MGH appt, that might take a little longer, apparently the doc needs all my medical records from the previous processes and that is going to take a while to get, (7-10 Business Days) either ways, I think this cycle will be a forced break. Trying to look for the silver lining here. 


Amanda 

Thanks for the feedback. The earliest appointment I am getting at MGH is end of November, so I might talk to BW to see if I can get anything earlier than that.

notoptimistic
we have the same reason unexplained female infertility.

Sept
I hope my story goes like yours and I get a natural BFP this month, would be on :cloud9:


----------



## amandasue3612

God Luck. I have been trying to call and talk to see how far appointments are going but havent not spoke to anyone yet. We have to wait until jan anyways for when the hubby is on my insurance. But i keep calling anyways hoping I can get a hold of someone....I dont llike this whole process it makes me nervous lol


----------



## amandasue3612

I just called actually and got my appointment for early november 7th for my consultation. That makes me feel good that we have that out of the way now. They were super nice and just said if I wanted to get everything faxed over that I could have my drs do that.


----------



## Keeda

Got an appointment for 1 Nov at the newton location for BW
Yay.
Thanks a bunch ladies .. How are you all doing ?
When are your due dates for the ones who are expecting ?


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck with your appointments ladies! Which doctors are you seeing? My doc was dr hornstein. He was fantastic! I had my baby July 7th. I'll certainly go back to him for baby #2!


----------



## amandasue3612

Well I got my appointment moved up to 10-21 so thats this monday so I am excited for that. I was at first going to see Dr. Anchan but because we moved it I will be seeing Dr. Fox now. I am so excited to finally get started on this and see what the plan is. I dont even know what to expect or anything. Yeah BWH was awesome and quick at getting me in so I liked that so far lol.


----------



## septbride

Glad to hear you both got appts and can get started! Keeda, my due date was yesterday. :) Amanda, I had Dr. Fox. She's very good. She doesn't sugarcoat things, but she is thorough and helpful. Her nurse partner, Kathy, is fantastic.


----------



## Keeda

I will be seeing Dr Hornstein, I prefer the Newton location since I come in from Central MA. There are only 3 doctors servicing that location. 

SeptBride

oooo.. hearty congrats in advance.. I guess I wont be seeing you on here for a while.. :)


----------



## amandasue3612

Thanks. I met her yesterday and she said she liked that it was just a low count on the DH and that IVF is usually successful if thats the case so I liked her. I loved how that I was able to talk toher and they all have their own nurse and secretary. She wants us to do a day 3 test and and officegram similar to the HSG but different in that it doesnt hurt as bad and is current picture rather than an xray. we have a follow up but said most likely that IVF will be the way for us to go so I was excited about that :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Keeda - you are in great hands with Dr Hornstein. I live in newton so the newton location was perfect for me but he is definitely worth the trip for you .. 

Amanda - glad to see you are getting things underway and that you like the doctor.
If low count is the only issue you are golden!


----------



## amandasue3612

well so far thats the only issue that can be found so fingers crossed. Poor Hubby...I just feel bad for him becuase he always said he was fine but the military probablly gave him something that caused it lol...


----------



## Swepakepa3

Is anyone privately paying for gonal-F medications?


----------

